# Поплаве | Poplave | Floods in Serbia & Bosnia



## ww87

Београд.


----------



## Telep

Како зине, лупи. 



> Vučić: Ovo je katastrofa, biće proglašena vanredna situacija
> 
> Beta, Tanjug | 15. 05. 2014.
> 
> Beograd - Premijer Srbije Aleksandar Vučić kazao je danas da su dve osobe poginule zbog posledica jake kiše i poplava u Srbiji i da će danas biti proglašena venredno situaciju u celoj zemlji.
> 
> Republički štab za vanredne situacije usvojio je danas zaključak u kojem od Vlade Srbije traži da se proglasi vanredna situacija na celoj teritoriji Republike zbog velikih poplava i padavina koje su zadesile Srbiju.
> 
> To je predložio ministar unutrašnjih poslova Nebojša Stefanović, što su članovi štaba jednoglasno prihvatili.
> 
> Premijer Srbije i šef Štaba Aleksandar Vucić rekao je da će zaključak biti odmah razmatran na sednici vlade koja je zakazana za 13 časova.
> 
> To će značiti, objasnio je Vučičh, angažovanje svih raspoloživih kapaciteta koji će biti angažovani na ublažavanje posledica ove elementarne nepogode.
> 
> *Ovo je najveća katastrofa koja se ne pamti u istoriji Srbije, naveo je premijer.
> Niko ne može da pobedi vodu i vatru i zato je najvažnije da sačuvamo ljudske živote, zaključio je Vučić.*
> 
> - Jedna osoba je poginula u Grockoj, a izgubili smo i jednog našeg čoveka u Jasenici - rekao je Vučić na sednici Republičkog štaba za vanredne situacije.
> 
> Prema navodima medija, reč je o vatrogascu spasiocu D.L. (42) iz Topole.
> 
> Premijer je kazao da su spasioci sinoć manji broj ljudi morali silom da izvode iz kuća i zamolio građane da se pridržavaju uputstva nadležnih službi prilikom evakuacije. Prema Vučićevim rečima, najviše problema ima u lazarevcu, Grockoj, Obrenovcu, Čačku i Valjevu, a 100.000 domaćinstava je trenutno preventivno bez struje.
> 
> Vučić je izjavio je danas da je ovo najveća katastrofa izazvana vodenom stihijom koju smo ikada imali, ali i konstatovao da se Srbija bolje nosi sa tom katastrofom nego neke zemlje koje su bile manje izložene.
> 
> - Nikada u istoriji Srbije ovo se nije desilo - rekao je Vučić na sednici Štaba i podvukao da je u Šapcu pao 161 litar po kvadratnom metru, što se nikada nije desilo u istoriji zemlje.
> 
> On je ukazao da niko nikada nije pobedio vatru i vodu i da je sada najbitnije da spasavamo ljude.
> 
> Vučić je rekao da su ogromne žrtve dva izgubljena života, ali da je bila bojazan od mogućnosti većih žrtava s obzirom na to kakva je katastrofa u pitanju.
> 
> On je naveo da se obim katastrofe vidi i po tome koliko je ljudi angažovano i učestvuje u spasavanju i ocenio da se Srbija mnogo bolje sa tim suočila i bori nego neji drugi koji su bili izloženi manjoj katastrofi.
> 
> Ministar pravde Nikola Selaković dodao je da su u opasnosti životi u Kazneno-popravnom zavodu u Valjevu, gde je evakuisano prizemlje zavoda, i da su neki pritvorenici prebačeni u Beograd.
> 
> Ministar je naveo da dodatni problem stvaraju marička vozila koja su nedostupna.


http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/465154/Vucic-Ovo-je-katastrofa-bice-proglasena-vanredna-situacija


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^

Drama queen.


----------



## Госпоџа

Ваљево:


----------



## Boza KG

*Zapadna Morava počela da se izliva u Kraljevu*


























*
Poplave u Koceljevu*


----------



## Arnorian

Bolje da se navikavamo, biće sve više ovakvih poplava.


----------



## delija90

Полако добијамо сезону монсуна а потом и сезону суша.

Не памтим кад смо последњи пут прошли без поплава у овом периоду.


----------



## Xfiles

Ма само да прође ово па да заборавимо до следећег пута. :bash:


----------



## Telep

Колико већ година причају како ће очистити канале, обновити насипе, оспособити СВС... и сваке године исто. Трче на сто страна да се сликају док нестаје оно што су људи градили деценијама. Да не причамо о страдалима.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Да имамо холандску климу већ бисмо изумрли вероватно.


----------



## delija90

Прилагодили бисмо се


----------



## smederevo991

Ovo Kraljevo nema kad nije najebalo...


----------



## kokakola

Telep said:


> Како зине, лупи.
> http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/465154/Vucic-Ovo-je-katastrofa-bice-proglasena-vanredna-situacija


Pa nije da je lupio, polsednjih 100 i vise godina nije palo ovoliko kise za 1 dan, cak kazu da je oboren rekord za maj mesec.


----------



## Nemanja034

delija90 said:


> Прилагодили бисмо се


I opet bi nas lovili, al sad kao mutante.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Видиш, можда нам стварно пре израсту пловне кожице него што развијемо радну навику.


----------



## Boza KG

*Tornado kod Leskovca! Nosio krovove, čupao drveće*


















*Reka prepolovila put Valjevo-Šabac! *


















*Požega je more! Pod vodom Dom zdravlja, fabrike, na stotine kuća*


----------



## Floydian

Ситуација није за шалу. Посебно је тешко у пожешкој општини. Кажу да је ова поплава гора него она најгора из 1965. године. Када је Чачак у питању, ту су 4 бране+бедеми који штите град од изливања З. Мораве. На жалост, Чемерница је направила велику штету.

Међувршка брана данас:










Ситуација у граду:


----------



## Boza KG

*Niš kao Venecija* 









*Крупањ*









*Лозница*









*Зрењанин*








http://www.rts.rs/page/magazine/ci/story/256/Гледаоци+репортери/1598797/Фото:+Невреме+у+Србији.html

*Мали Зворник*


















*Ваљево*

















http://www.pressonline.rs/info/srbi...vodom-pogledajte-dramaticne-fotografije-.html


----------



## Moravo mutna vodo

Ovo je totalna neorganizacija, ovde u Gornjem Milanovcu setili se ovi iz kriznog štaba da postavljaju džakove tek kad je skroz poplavilo, danas zovem isti taj krizni štab (prvo se jedno 2 sata niko nije ni javljao) da tražim da mi doteraju pesak u džakovima pošto mi je sinoć poplavio prvi sprat kuće oni kažu mi nismo obavešteni da ste ugroženi hno:, jeste da trenutno nema vode ali je sinoć bukvalno za 20 minuta naraslo pola metra i sve poplavilo iako je malo pre toga izgledalo da neće biti problema, ko garantuje da se isto neće ponoviti ponovo večeras.

Danas čujem kažu ovi iz kasarne nisu poslali vojnike da pomognu, tek danas popodne došl, kaže čekali naredbu, ma beži.


----------



## smederevo991

Štab grada Smedereva doneo je danas i sledeće zaključke:
Evakuisati ugroženo stanovništvo u Ralji, Radincu, Kolarima, Mihajlovcu, Malom Orašju, Saraorcima, Vranovu i Malom Krivaku. Već evakuisane 24 osobe u Mihajlovcu i smeštene u objektu Crvenog krsta u Maloj Krsni. Dalja evakuacija ugroženog stanovništva biće u Sportskoj hali Smederevo. Za sva evakuisana lica biće obezbeđeni kreveti, ćebad i hrana. Kreveti i ćebad biće preuzeti iz kasarne Vojske Srbije u Smederevu. Za pripremu toplih obroka zadužena je Ekonomsko-trgovinska škola u Smederevu – Restoran Grand, a za dopremu hrane Crveni krst Smederevo. Opšta bolnica Smederevo da dopremi posteljinu za ugroženo stanovništvo, a Dom zdravlja lekove.

Da se radno angažuju zaposleni u smederevskim komunalnim preduzećima i muškarci u Gradskoj upravi Smederevo na punjenju džakova sa peskom.

Štab apeluje da se ne kreće na put bez preke potrebe, a da vozači, prema informacijama Odeljenja saobraćajne policije, koriste alternativne pravce. Obustava saobraćaja je u Goranskoj ulici kod benzinske stanice kod Stare železare, a alternativni pravac je Grobljanska, Petrijevska, Obilaznica, Seone, prema Beogradu. Saobraćaj je obustavljen i na pravcu od naplatne rampe Vodanj do pruge prema Kolarima. Alternativni pravac je Vodanj, Kolari-naplatna rampa, naplatna rampa-Vodanj, pa prema Malom Orašju.


----------



## Nemanja034

pipistrel said:


> Шта како у Мањача?


Па код Госпоџе у Мањачи, не у Кењачи.


----------



## Nemanja034

Помаже и Реики савез србије:



> *Pomoć ugroženima – molba praktičarima Arhanđeoskog Reikija*
> Dragi prijatelji,
> 
> Udruženje „Reiki Srbije“ poziva sve praktičare Arhanđeoskog Reikija, da se pridruže zajedničkom usmeravanju Životne energije svim živim bićima i ljudima u Srbiji (kao i svuda gde je to potrebno), koji su oslabljeni i bespomoćni zbog vremenske nepogode koja je zadesila Srbiju.
> 
> Pozivamo vas da energiju Ljubavi i Saosećanja svi zajedno uputimo svim ljudima i živim bićima, koji su, takođe, naši Bližnji, u nadi da će njih Životna energija zaštiti i dati svima snage da prežive sve ove teške dane.
> 
> Aktivirajte Reiki, usmerite svoje misli - a zajedno sa mislima i Životnu energiju svima kojima je pomoć neophodna - s molbom i namerom da dobiju snage, da ne budu ostavljeni i budu zaštićeni Božanskom Ljubavlju i Reikijem.
> 
> Tehnika:
> Smestite se udobno u sedeći položaj.
> Aktvirajte simbol energetskog podnivoa „Arhanđel Gavrijil“ sa namerom da zaustavi nepogodu kišom i da se pomogne ljudima koji su žrtve poplave.
> Aktivirajte simbol energetskog podnivoa „Arhanđel Mihajil“, da pokrije Srbiju plaštom zaštite i da zaštiti sve stanovnike Srbije od telesnih opasnosti izazvanih vremenskom nepogodom.
> Aktivirajte simbol energetskog podnivoa „Arhanđel Čamujil“ sa namerom da ukloni sve sile anti-ljubavi izazvane ovom nepogodom.
> Aktvirajte simbol energetskog podnivoa „Arhanđel Metatron“ da ubrza proces delovanja anđeoskih energija i da obustavi ovu vremensku nepogodu.
> 
> Upućivanje podrške i ljubavi svim ugroženim živim bićama, pomoćiće im u teškom trenutku i oplemeniće svačiju dušu.
> 
> Hvala.
> Vaše udruženje "Reiki Srbije"


Са фб


----------



## pipistrel

Nemanja034 said:


> Па код Госпоџе у Мањачи, не у Кењачи.


Друже, то му је потпис.


----------



## maroje85

"Arhanđel Čamujil“ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Need4Weed

Nemanja034 said:


> Помаже и Реики савез србије:
> 
> 
> 
> Са фб


Udoban položaj u foteljil po mogućnsti u podrumu i čekati vodu u zen stanju! Odmah zabraniti letove helikoptera i rad hitne pomoći, jebeš pumpe, zabraniti gradnju nasipa, jer se direktno meša u pos'o Arhanđela Mihajla. 
Sa ovakvim pristupom, bojim se da čemo kad-tad na prevremeni susret sa Arhenđelom Mihajlom!


----------



## Arnorian

iskljucise celom gradu struju, ocekuju vodu na desnoj obali jasenice. Sa te strane je mali deo grada, ali i transformatorska stanica i fabrika vode. Srecom sam danas kupio puno flasirane vode i napunio mob i tablet.


----------



## Nemanja034

pipistrel said:


> Друже, то му је потпис.


Ма знам пипи царе, зар не видиш да је ово мој лош хумор који је заправо јако смешан? Треба ли то да објашњаван, мислио сам да је очигледно. Упропасти ми фору.


----------



## pipistrel

Лажеш! Испалио си се као Супаплекс за светлост на згради задруге.


----------



## BL2

*katastrofa*






snimak pogledajte


----------



## Need4Weed

BL2 said:


> *katastrofa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snimak pogledajte


SRAMITA! Pa Doboj je glavno žel, čvorište isdište ŽRS. Ovo će imazi imati dugoročme poledice, bojim se!


----------



## BL2

^^Sramota????????


----------



## AdnanPD

BL2 said:


> ^^Sramota????????


Isti slucaj i na BiH podforumu.
Dodju padobranci i govore sramota.

Ogavni ljudi.


----------



## direktor

Veleika voda nekad








i rijesenje za brze brane domace


----------



## Госпоџа

Ја ово не разумем објасни ми шта је патент, нови изум овде, насип?


----------



## forestlander

Arnorian said:


> iskljucise celom gradu struju, ocekuju vodu na desnoj obali jasenice. Sa te strane je mali deo grada, ali i transformatorska stanica i fabrika vode. Srecom sam danas kupio puno flasirane vode i napunio mob i tablet.


Ako nije tajna jesi ti iz S.Palanke?


----------



## direktor

Betonski elementi kojs se poredaju i sluze kao brana izmedju elemenata je guma , kad nema vode sluze kao klupe ili dio setalista


----------



## Госпоџа

forestlander said:


> Ako nije tajna jesi ti iz S.Palanke?


Да, баш добро питање. И ја желим да сазнам ту корисну информацију.


----------



## Госпоџа

direktor said:


> Betonski elementi kojs se poredaju i sluze kao brana izmedju elemenata je guma , kad nema vode sluze kao klupe ili dio setalista


Никад ми није био проблем да признам да сам глупа особа и да не разумем неки концепт.

Не тврдим да је лоше, само се питам, како функционише. 

Зашто гума?


----------



## Servitium

Госпоџа;114080791 said:


> Никад ми није био проблем да признам да сам глупа особа и да не разумем неки концепт.
> 
> Не тврдим да је лоше, само се питам, како функционише.
> 
> Зашто гума?


Gumu je lakše gurati po zemlji nego betonsku stranu ovog izuma, tako ga lakše sastave na obali


----------



## Kot Behemot

vladygark said:


> Не знам Коте, пробаћу сутра да усликам какво је стање.
> 
> Срећна околност за нас је да смо 70-их имали људе који су размишљали о овим стварима па направили насип - данас имамо Супермена. :bash:


Каже хидрометеоролошки завод да ће прећи границе ванредне одбране од поплава у суботу. Сликај обавезно.


----------



## delija90

forestlander said:


> Ja ne mogu da verujem da se vi u ovakvom trenutku bavite Vucicem i politicarima. Stvarno za bolje od ovoga i nismo.


Њима њима. Они су криви за све ово. Прошле године су биле још горе поплаве по Европи па су страдале само њиве и мања места. Сви градови су елегантно и без икакве фрке осиурани оним монтажним бранама.

Да Србија а и РС нису испресецане воденим токовима па и да разумем небригу али ово сад је потпуни колапс државних служби. Сад се најбоље види да ми државу заправно ни немамо и да су Срби сведени на дезорганизовано племе. Ту смо негде у рангу Албанаца мада и они су нас прејебали поодавно.


----------



## Telep

> Detonacije kod TE kod Lazarevca
> IZVOR: BLIC
> *Detonacije i gust dim se može videti nad termoeletranom u Velikom Crvljanima, nadomak Lazarevca, javlja Blic.*


Ово се претвара у свеопшту катастрофу.


----------



## smederevo991

Smederevo ce da brane sa 500 dzakova :bash::bash::bash:

http://semendria.com/saopstenje-gradskog-staba-za-vanredne-situacije-2/


> Na sednici je konstatovano da JKP Čistoća priprema 500 džakova sa peskom, koji će po potrebi biti raspoređeni na kritičnim mestima.


----------



## delija90

Највећа река у Европи vs 500 џакова

:hmm: Биће густо. Силна ће борба да бидне.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Telep said:


> Ово се претвара у свеопшту катастрофу.


Nas samo sveopsta katastrofa i moze da otrezni.Nadam se da ce posle ovoga da se sedne za sto i dobro razmisli sta i kako dalje.Jer ako se ovo jos jednom ponovi, a na ovakav nacin reaguje, bez ikakve preventive, sistema i plana organizacije, treba nas staviti pod kolektivno starateljstvo.


----------



## Singidunum

*Biblijski potop u Srbiji, Crna Gora ponudila svu raspoloživu pomoć*

"Predsjednik Vlade Crne Gore Milo Đukanović kontaktirao je u četvrtak predsjednika Vlade Srbije Aleksandra Vučića kako je sinoć saopšteno javnosti. Sa strane Crne Gore ponuđena je sva raspoloživa pomoć. Očekujemo da nadležni organi Republike Srbije definišu potrebe kako bi nadležni organi Crne Gore mogli da ih sagledaju i adekvatno odgovore," objašnjeneno je na pitanje kakvu će pomoć Crna Gora uputiti Srbiji.

*Pomoć nude Makedonija i Hrvatska*

Predsednik Makedonije Đorđo Ivanov poručio u telefonskom razgovoru s predsednikom Tomislavom Nikolićem da je Makedonija spremna da ponudi pomoć Srbiji.

Hrvatska vlada ponudila je pomoć Srbiji i Bosni i Hercegovini zbog katastrofalnih poplava koje su pogodile delove tih zemalja.

Kako je saopšteno posle sinoćnje sednice vlade, Ministarstvo spoljnih i evropskih poslova odmah je kontaktiralo nadležne institucije u Sarajevu i Beogradu kako bi dogovorili potreban oblik pomoći.


----------



## smederevo991




----------



## MGX

Prenosim sa jednog drugog foruma...


> Nekoliko podataka, da steknete pojam o veličini ove poplave:
> najveći zabeleženi proticaj Z.Morave je bio 13.maja 1965. godine, na ulazu u Ovčarsku klisuru je iznosio 1250 metara kubnih/s.
> Danas je na brani Međuvršije izmeren prticaj od 1450m3/s-znači najveća voda od kada se meri.
> Prosečan proticaj iznosi oko 35m3/s...znači ovo je 40 puta veća voda nego prosečna.
> Najprostije rečeno-najveća poplava u (civilizacijaskoj) istoriji Srbije.


----------



## Singidunum

Eksplozije u TENT-u hno:


----------



## delija90

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Nas samo sveopsta katastrofa i moze da otrezni.Nadam se da ce posle ovoga da se sedne za sto i dobro razmisli sta i kako dalje.Jer ako se ovo jos jednom ponovi, a na ovakav nacin reaguje, bez ikakve preventive, sistema i plana organizacije, *treba nas staviti pod kolektivno starateljstvo*.


Ево дборовољно се јављам да те о свом трошку стрпам у дом за незбринуту децу Србије.

Не да се нећемо отрезнити него ће после овога Србија у интелектуалном, материјалном и друштвеном смислу генерално, постати Северна Кореја.

Стока ће да следи жвалавог издајника. След догађаја:

- Вучић грца у популизму и патетици током обраћања нацији.
- Србија у колапсу, глад постаје масовна појава
- Вучић и даље грца у популизму и констатује да смо мали, јадни и бедни и да је једини спас код туђег господара.
- Србија пред банкротом поплаве су и даље криве за све
- У Србији се умире од глади, поплаве су и даље криве за све
- Милион запослених у јавном сектору, поплаве су и даље криве
- Продајемо сву обрадиву земљу у Војводини, поплаве су и даље криве.


----------



## vladygark

Mitrovica, pre pola sata, slikano sa telefona, voda je tu negde na 750-760.


----------



## Telep

После оваквих поплава, Србија иде у банкрот и пре него што смо очекивали.


----------



## forestlander

delija90 said:


> Њима њима. Они су криви за све ово. Прошле године су биле још горе поплаве по Европи па су страдале само њиве и мања места. Сви градови су елегантно и без икакве фрке осиурани оним монтажним бранама.
> 
> Да Србија а и РС нису испресецане воденим токовима па и да разумем небригу али ово сад је потпуни колапс државних служби. Сад се најбоље види да ми државу заправно ни немамо и да су Срби сведени на дезорганизовано племе. Ту смо негде у рангу Албанаца мада и они су нас прејебали поодавно.


Sve tacno, nemam sta da dodam, ali u ovom trenutku je vazno da prestanemo da se bavimo njima, jer to nikakvu korist nece doneti, a kada sve ovo slozno prebrodimo zhvatiti govna za gusu pa vesati po obrenovcu, palanci, lazarevcu, loznici za primer.

Ova poplava je dokazala da ne postiji nikakav plan, organizacija, tehnicki i ljudsi resursi da se ovakve krizne situacije rese sto bezbolnije, sve se svodi na milost prirode.U 21 veku pored silne mehanizacije, tehnike, tehnologija ti nisi sposoban da napravis plan odbrane od poplava, napravis nasipe i bedeme, ali tu je krivo kompletno rukovodstvo drzave zadnjih 20 godina.Da smo svake godine odvajali po 10 000 000 evra za prevenciju ovakvih stvari, sada bi svi sedeli i posmatrali kako bujica mirno prolazi.


----------



## Telep

forestlander said:


> Ova poplava je dokazala da ne postiji nikakav plan, organizacija, tehnicki i ljudsi resursi da se ovakve krizne situacije rese sto bezbolnije, sve se svodi na milost prirode.U 21 veku pored silne mehanizacije, tehnike, tehnologija ti nisi sposoban da napravis plan odbrane od poplava, napravis nasipe i bedeme, ali tu je krivo kompletno rukovodstvo drzave zadnjih 20 godina.Da smo svake godine odvajali po 10 000 000 evra za prevenciju ovakvih stvari, sada bi svi sedeli i posmatrali kako bujica mirno prolazi.


Проблем је што не постоји план, организација, технички и људски ресурси за било какве ситуације, не само овакве. Само је питање (не)среће шта ће нас задесити, а шта неће.

Нестане струје - хаос, нестане воде - хаос, поплава - хаос, навијачи на улицама - хаос, скачу цене - хаос, земљотрес - хаос, снег - хаос, врућина - хаос, пожар - хаос... Ова држава просто није држава.




> *SLO: Spasioci krenuli u Srbiju*
> IZVOR: BETA
> Ljubljana -- Vlada Slovenije donela je odluku o upućivanju jedinice za zaštitu i spasavanje u poplavljene delove Srbije, koja je krenula danas oko podne.
> 
> Jedinica u svom sastavu ima *devetnaest pripadnika, jedanaest vozila i dve specijalne pumpe za ispumpavanje vode i mulja*, a put Srbije je krenula danas oko podne.
> 
> Prilikom odlaska jedinice i opreme ambasador Srbije u Sloveniji Aleksandar Radovanović se zahvalio narodu Slovenije na pomoći, a prisutne medije upoznao sa situacijom na poplavljenim područjima i merama koje preduzima vlada Srbije.


----------



## vladygark

delija90 said:


> Ми смо тек најебали у наредним данима кад надође Сава о чему одговорни наравно ћуте.
> 
> Иначе:
> 
> *НЕ ПИЈТЕ ЧЕСМОВАЧУ. ЈОШ ОД ЈУЧЕ НИЈЕ ЗА ПИЋЕ У СКОРО ЦЕЛОЈ СРБИЈИ СА СВЕ БЕОГРАДОМ. ВЛАСТ ЈЕ ОДЛУЧИЛА ДА ТО САКРИЈЕ ОД НАРОДА.*
> 
> Информација је са прилично високог нивоа тако да...


Potvrdjujem, i ja sam dobio istu informaciju od izvora iz moje opstine.


----------



## direktor

Kaze prijatelj da je izlzni trafo u tentu otisu u k_ slike pruge kkod lajkovca 
Nadlezni seru seru , lazu Valjeov da je dobilo pare za branu stublo rovni danas nebi bilo poplavljeno


----------



## Livada

Nemanja034 said:


> Ти си бре дебил један и бићеш први на овом форуму икада кога ћу без размишљања назвати тролом и предложити за бановање.


Jesam li rekao nešto pogrešno ili neistinito? Navedi šta ne valja u mom komentaru i ja ću istog momenta pojesti to sopstveno g.... 
Ljudi se dave, nemaju vodu za piće, odsečeni su od sveta, mnogi su pritekli u pomoć, a čovek ladno stavi sliku iskislog Vučića kao avatar, pa nazove druge trolovima, i osta živ! :nuts: 
Nazovi me kako hoćeš, boli me koleno za to, ja (nažalost) stojim iza onoga što sam napisao kao i mnogi drugi forumaši sa sličnim tvrdnjama, a tebi preporučujem da malo razmisliš pre nego što nekog nazoveš debilom zbog drugačijeg razmišljanja u ovom teškom trenutku za sve nas.


----------



## Singidunum

Ostecen Karadjordjev dud u Smederevu


----------



## direktor

rijesenje za brze brane domace


----------



## Xfiles

Спали смо на помоћ 19 Словенаца.

Где нам је некадашња војска, где су батаљони, чете, механизација, нема ничега.


----------



## Singidunum

Vec si kacio direktore, to naravno treba primeniti ali nije nikakav domaci izum


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Ostecen Karadjordjev dud u Smederevu


Nije to zbog poplave, ali tuga u svakom slucaju. hno:


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

delija90 said:


> Ево дборовољно се јављам да те о свом трошку стрпам у дом за незбринуту децу Србије.
> 
> Не да се нећемо отрезнити него ће после овога Србија у интелектуалном, материјалном и друштвеном смислу генерално, постати Северна Кореја.
> 
> Стока ће да следи жвалавог издајника. След догађаја:
> 
> - Вучић грца у популизму и патетици током обраћања нацији.
> - Србија у колапсу, глад постаје масовна појава
> - Вучић и даље грца у популизму и констатује да смо мали, јадни и бедни и да је једини спас код туђег господара.
> - Србија пред банкротом поплаве су и даље криве за све
> - У Србији се умире од глади, поплаве су и даље криве за све
> - Милион запослених у јавном сектору, поплаве су и даље криве
> - Продајемо сву обрадиву земљу у Војводини, поплаве су и даље криве.


Ne kaci se za moje postove, i ne lupaj.
Mi i jesmo za starateljstvo, sam si rekao da smo trenutno na nivou divljeg plemena, sto i nije daleko od istine.

Mracna prorocanstva ne verujem da ikoga ovde zanimaju.
PS Ne zaboravi picarda...


----------



## delija90

Нисам знао да си толико настран. Има свакаквих старатеља.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

^^
Sta covek da odgovori na ovo.
hno:


----------



## smederevo991

Ajde batalite. 

Malo pre je veliki vodja najavio da ce ceo Obrenovac morati da se evakuise.


----------



## Егзекутор

Проћи ће ово зло и шта после. Имам неки предосећај да се по питању насипа ништа неће урадити... Да Мађари нису одрадили насипе по Војводини за време АУ око Дунава и Тисе, пливали би и ми овако неколико година раније.


----------



## AdnanPD

U Prijedoru je kriticno, Sana je 45 cm iznad kriticne tacke.
Proglaseno vandredno stanje!!!

Prvi put ce preci na stranu centra grada hno: stize nam plivni val iz Sanskog Mosta!!!


----------



## drezdinski

Па где ће са целим градом...?


----------



## smederevo991

drezdinski said:


> Па где ће са целим градом...?


Samo on to zna. Takodje je *naredio* da se uzmu svi camci iz beogradske marine i iskoriste za spasavanje. Eto na sta smo spali.


----------



## Xfiles

Егзекутор;114095091 said:


> Проћи ће и ово зло и шта после. Имам неки предосећај да се по питању насипа ништа неће урадити...


За то је потребна влада која је у стању да анализира ситуацију, израђује планове, организује и води сложене пројекте. За то су потребни способни људи који знају а ови то нису.


----------



## delija90

smederevo991 said:


> Samo on to zna. Takodje je *naredio* da se uzmu svi camci iz beogradske marine i iskoriste za spasavanje. Eto na sta smo spali.


Битно је да имамо Југословенско Речно Бродарство са све палатом у Кнеза Милоша.

15 година градимо институције, ЕУ нас уређује,помаже а ми се реформишемо а онда колапс Нешто ту не штима.


----------



## Притвореник

smederevo991 said:


> Samo on to zna. Takodje je *naredio* da se uzmu svi camci iz beogradske marine i iskoriste za spasavanje. Eto na sta smo spali.


На РТС-у се апелује да се донесу пелене у СЦ Шумице за оне који су евакуисани тамо са бебама. Па јебем ти државу, не можете да обезбедите 100 пелена, него апелујете на ТВ-у ?


----------



## drezdinski

smederevo991 said:


> Samo on to zna. Takodje je *naredio* da se uzmu svi camci iz beogradske marine i iskoriste za spasavanje. Eto na sta smo spali.


Чамцима из марине ће да спашавају људе од набујале реке? Овде је неко луд. Свако ко се бар мало разуме и наутику зна да за овакве ствари служе само чамци са плитким дном. Све остало ће да се изломи на првом плићаку.


----------



## Singidunum

Unutar EU gledano po drzavama na poziv koji je uputila Srbija odazvale su se Austrija, Slovenija, Nemacka i Bugarska a na poziv BiH odazvale su se Slovenija, Luksemburg i Austrija. http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-14-568_en.htm


----------



## Telep

Војска у акцији


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Притвореник

Singidunum said:


>


Јебени Румуни сада нашли да бистре геополитику и то преко леђа угроженог становништва у Србији! Мрш!!!


----------



## Sipuljac

Притвореник;114095717 said:


> Јебени Румуни сада нашли да бистре геополитику и то преко леђа угроженог становништва у Србији! Мрш!!!


pa nisu rumuni, nego verovatno izbegavaju ukrajinu


----------



## drezdinski

Делује као да су избегавали Украјну.


----------



## Притвореник

Била је инфо да затежу због оног инцидента у Румунији са Рогозином.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Неко је био брз па направио ово. 

http://poplave.rs/

Отворите поједине локације па видите пријаве. 
Језиво.


----------



## Wuxa

Rumuni su zatvorili vazdusni prostor za Ruse.


----------



## pop1982

delija90 said:


> Њима њима. Они су криви за све ово.* Прошле године су биле још горе поплаве по Европи па су страдале само њиве и мања места. Сви градови су елегантно и без икакве фрке осиурани оним монтажним бранама.*
> 
> Да Србија а и РС нису испресецане воденим токовима па и да разумем небригу али ово сад је потпуни колапс државних служби. Сад се најбоље види да ми државу заправно ни немамо и да су Срби сведени на дезорганизовано племе. Ту смо негде у рангу Албанаца мада и они су нас прејебали поодавно.


Al ti lupaš, Bog te mazo. Prije 12 godina su u centralnoj Evropi bile poplave, koje su napravile štetu od 20 milijardi €. Prije koju godinu su dijelovi Budimpešte i Praga bili pod vodom, dok je Drezden bio maltene čitav. Još se sjećam scene sa Operom, kada je održan koncert u njoj, a grad pod vodom. To su bile najgore poplave u istoriji, kao i ova u Srbiji. I nije isto zaštititi se u ravnici ili u pobrđu od poplava. Svaki jarak između brda u ovakvim nalivima postaje vododerina, kako ćeš to spriječiti? Jok, Vučić kriv što nema nasipa.
Smanji opsesiju nekim stvarima, valjaće ti.


----------



## delija90

Прошла година Попе, прошла. Не тамо нека 2001-2а.


----------



## mrskoje

Sipuljac said:


> pa nisu rumuni, nego verovatno izbegavaju ukrajinu


Румуни нису дали дозволу за прелет преко свог ваздушног простора, ако мало погледаш на крату видјећеш да је преко Црног Мора и Румуније релативно близу а да се не додирује Украјински ВП.


----------



## mrskoje

Нисам стручан за насипе, онако лаички и здравом логиком контам да није све у њима. Шта вриједи нпр. град заштити насипима кад се вода онда излије на некој другој слабој тачци, нпр. у насељима која немају насипе, велика количина у кориту не може вјечно расти. Морала би се такође направити пловна подручја на њивама које су поред ријечног корита и тиме смањити притисак на насипе односно опасност од изливања тамо гдје нема високих насипа.


----------



## smederevo991

Prioriteti



> - Колеге из Полицијске бригаде ангажовани су у Лазаревцу и Обреновцу на спашавању људи, а сада се од њих тражи да се неколико десетина врати и вечерас буде ангажовано на обезбеђењу ЛГБТ журке у Београду. Тотални је апсурд да полицајци обезбеђују манифестације за које у овом тренутку нема потребе, уместо да помажу угроженима. Зато Полицијски синдикат Србије тражи да се у ситуацији ванредног стања обуставе све манифестације које нису приоритет, како би полицајци били тамо где је помоћ угроженима најпотребнија - каже Вељко Мијаиловић, председник ПСС.


http://www.nspm.rs/hronika/pss-apsu...a-i-lazarevca-zbog-lgbt-zurke-u-beogradu.html


----------



## Sipuljac

> "Situacija je katastrofalna i biće još teža", rekao Vučić novinarima.





> KRIVIČNA DELA PROTIV JAVNOG REDA I MIRA
> *Izazivanje panike i nereda*
> 
> Član 343
> 
> (1) Ko iznošenjem ili pronošenjem lažnih vesti ili tvrđenja izazove paniku, ili teže narušavanje javnog reda ili mira ili osujeti ili značajnije omete sprovođenje odluka i mera državnih organa ili organizacija koje vrše javna ovlašćenja,
> kazniće se zatvorom od tri meseca do tri godine i novčanom kaznom.
> 
> (2) Ako je delo iz stava 1. ovog člana učinjeno putem sredstava javnog informisanja ili sličnih sredstava ili na javnom skupu,
> učinilac će se kazniti zatvorom od šest meseci do pet godina.


Apelujem na tužilaštvo i policiju da reaguju


----------



## pop1982

delija90 said:


> Прошла година Попе, прошла. Не тамо нека 2001-2а.


Valjda upoređuješ stoljetne poplave, a ne malo veću sa ovakvom ujdurmom kao u Srbiji.


----------



## Singidunum

Bec ima zbog toga http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Danube


----------



## Singidunum

Kot Behemot said:


> Неко је био брз па направио ово.
> 
> http://poplave.rs/
> 
> Отворите поједине локације па видите пријаве.
> Језиво.


Dobro je. Google cesto kod ovakvih situacija napravi posebnu stranicu ali eto nisu, pa je dobro da je neko nas napravio.


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> Bec ima zbog toga http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Danube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5NfN7lodUE
Ali i u Beču se zna desiti ovako nešto.


----------



## smederevo991

pop1982 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5NfN7lodUE
> Ali i u Beču se zna desiti ovako nešto.


Cek ti poredis malo vece izlivanje kanalizacije i ovaj potop ?


----------



## pop1982

smederevo991 said:


> Cek ti poredis malo vece izlivanje kanalizacije i ovaj potop ?


Može mi se, i Delija je tako poredio običnu poplavu sa najvećom u istoriji Srbije.


----------



## Singidunum

pop1982 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5NfN7lodUE
> Ali i u Beču se zna desiti ovako nešto.


Ovo nema veze sa Dunavom.


----------



## Boza KG

:bash:


> *16/05/2014
> Шоја: Преваранти у Бањалуци шире дезинформације о брани*
> 
> Министарство унутрашњих послова /МУП/ Републике Српске обавјештава грађане да лица која су се појавила у појединим насељима у Бањалуци и која, представљајући се као криминалистички инспектори ЦЈБ Бањалука, говоре становништву да се исели јер ће пући брана на Хидроелектрани "Бочац", нису инспектори, нити службеници МУП-а Српске.
> 
> "Вјероватно је ријеч о преварантима који покушавају да искористе тренутну ситуацију", рекла је Срни портпарол МУП-а Српске Мирна Шоја.
> 
> Она је позвала грађане да, уколико им овакве особе покуцају на врата, одмах позову 122 и пријаве их полицији.
> 
> Шоја је навела да је полиција од грађана добила информацију да су се на подручју Српских Топлица и још неких насеља у околини Бањалуке појавила лица која обилазе мјештане представљајући се као криминалистички инспектори ЦЈБ Бањалука и обавјештавају грађане да се морају хитно иселити јер ће пући брана на ХЕ "Бочац".


----------



## smederevo991

Publika


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> Ovo nema veze sa Dunavom.


Nisam ni rekao da je Dunav. U Srbiji su prvo poplavile rijeke, koje uopšte nikada nisu ugrožavale gradove, čitao sam za Kolubaru da čak nije klasifikovana kao rijeka, koja može da se ovako izlije. Prosto, ovakva poplava teško da će se ponoviti za naših života.


----------



## Притвореник

pop1982 said:


> Nisam ni rekao da je Dunav. U Srbiji su prvo poplavile rijeke, koje uopšte nikada nisu ugrožavale gradove, čitao sam za Kolubaru da čak nije klasifikovana kao rijeka, koja može da se ovako izlije. Prosto, ovakva poplava teško da će se ponoviti za naših života.


Колико је клима све сјебанија, мислим да можемо очекивати све више оваквих нетипичних ситуација са кишама и све више суша лети.


----------



## Boza KG

> *Izrael isporučuje pomoć za Srbiju
> 16. 05. 2014. *
> 
> Država Izrael danas je počela sa isporukom pomoći Srbiji nakon nezapamćenih vremenskih nepogoda koje su pogodile zemlju.
> 
> Stanovništvu ugroženom poplavama, posredstvom ambasade Izraela u Beogradu, biće určena hitna pomoć u vidu lekova, ćebadi, kabanica, gumenih čamaca, hrane...
> 
> Država Izrael izražava punu solidarnost i saosećanje sa stanovništvom i želi uspeh lokalnim samoupravama, spasilačkim timovima i predstavnicima Vlade da se što pre izbore sa ovom prirodnom katastrofom.


...


----------



## delija90

Гледано са слика, клипова и вести у највећем смо дефициту са:

1. Јебеним гуменим чамцима чија цена по комаду је смешна
2. Транспортним хеликоптерима чија цена је релативно смешна
3. Малим и организованим спасилачким јединицама од по 4-5 људи који би знали да искористе оно под ставкама 1 и 2.


----------



## drezdinski

Kot Behemot said:


> Неко је био брз па направио ово.
> 
> http://poplave.rs/
> 
> Отворите поједине локације па видите пријаве.
> Језиво.


Читам ове позиве у помоћ и поприлично сам се депримирао... Људи су очајни, заробњени, гладни, жедни, голи и боси, вода надолази, куће се обрушавају а немају коме да се обрате. Чини се да у овом тренутку не постоји јасан план спасавања што изузетни фрустрира. 

Војска служи за овакве ствари, али Србија више нема војску.


----------



## Притвореник

delija90 said:


> 1. Јебеним гуменим чамцима чија цена по комаду је смешна


Али је зато мој ортак, коме је ћале пуковник, пре пар година дошао у посед једног десантног гуменог чамца и продао га за смешне паре.


----------



## blik

*Banjaluka u objektivu fotoreportera »Nezavisnih«
*
http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/drustvo/Banjaluka-u-objektivu-fotoreportera-Nezavisnih-245044.html


----------



## Nemanja034

Хаха, нема спавања


----------



## Arnorian

Voda počela da prodire u kompleks Goše u Palanci, Šinska su već poplavljena, sada nadire i u FOM, poslednji deo Goše koji posluje normalno. Institut za povrtarstvo je pretrpeo tešku štetu.


----------



## blik

Kao da nije dovoljna voda.
*Poplave i klizišta prijete pomjeranju minskih polja!*

http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/dr...-prijete-pomjeranju-minskih-polja-245016.html


----------



## delija90

Притвореник;114097497 said:


> Али је зато мој ортак, коме је ћале пуковник, пре пар година дошао у посед једног десантног гуменог чамца и продао га за смешне паре.


Без преког народног суда нема бољитка.


----------



## blik

Neki se baš uvijek snađu.

*Provoz vozila u Dubravama naplaćuju 20 KM*

http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/banjaluka/Provoz-vozila-u-Dubravama-naplacuju-20-KM-245047.html

U sličnom stilu.

*Prevaranti nagovaraju mještane da se isele*

http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/banjaluka/Provoz-vozila-u-Dubravama-naplacuju-20-KM-245047.html


----------



## drezdinski

Како смо виђени у јевропи...










Обратите пажњу на горњи мени.


----------



## blik

Po većini mjerljivih pokazatelja, to je to.


----------



## smederevo991

Na CNN-u i nema vesti o ovome, barem nije bilo do malo pre.


edit:

Vlada Srbije obavestila je danas građane da pomoć ugroženom stanovništvu u poplavljenim područjima Srbije mogu slati putem _*SMS poruka na broj 1003*_

Isti broj važi za sve tri mreže mobilnih operatora (Telenor, Telekom i VIP).

Cena poruke je 100 dinara, a sredstva će biti usmerena na račun Vlade Republike Srbije posebno otvoren za prikupljanje pomoći, navodi se u saopštenju.


----------



## Госпоџа




----------



## Госпоџа

Хит из сада већ бивше кафане Слап у Новоселији код БЛ:


----------



## delija90

Мој пријатељ Игор Јовановић који држи хостел на Карабурми се јавио. Ако имате неког ко одговара опису проследите број али имајте у виду да је у питању неких 10ак расположивих кревета.



> Agape apartmani nudi besplatan smestaj ljudima iz ugrozenih podrucja,pogotovu zenamа i deci.Sve informacije na 0616648202


----------



## smederevo991

Podaci iz MUPa

Na teritoriji Republike Srbije angažovano je:

1758 pripadnika VSJ sa 397 vozila, 91 pumpa i 56 čamaca, 720 pripadnika civilne zaštite (poverenici, jedinice opšte namene, specijalizovane jedinice za spasavanje na vodi)
82 pripadnika PTJ sa 22 vozila i jednim čamcem
90 pripadnika SAJ sa 22 vozila,4 čamca, 4 kamiona, jedan autobus, 2 borbena oklopna vozila
390 pripadnika Žandarmerije sa 36 motornih vozila i 2 čamca
1755 policijskih službenika opšte nadležnosti
494 pripadnika Vojske Srbije sa 7 helikoptera, 39 motornih vozila, 21 čamcem, 5 pumpi i 5 cisterni.


----------



## delija90

smederevo991 said:


> Podaci iz MUPa
> 
> Na teritoriji Republike Srbije angažovano je:
> 
> 1758 pripadnika VSJ sa 397 vozila, 91 pumpa i 56 čamaca, 720 pripadnika civilne zaštite (poverenici, jedinice opšte namene, specijalizovane jedinice za spasavanje na vodi)
> 82 pripadnika PTJ sa 22 vozila i jednim čamcem
> 90 pripadnika SAJ sa 22 vozila,4 čamca, 4 kamiona, jedan autobus, 2 borbena oklopna vozila
> 390 pripadnika Žandarmerije sa 36 motornih vozila i 2 čamca
> 1755 policijskih službenika opšte nadležnosti
> 494 pripadnika Vojske Srbije sa 7 helikoptera, 39 motornih vozila, 21 čamcem, 5 pumpi i 5 cisterni.


Ово је слабо и за неки градић од 150к становника а камоли државу од 7-8 милиона становника-


----------



## Supaplex

hno:


----------



## smederevo991

delija90 said:


> Ово је слабо и за неки градић од 150к становника а камоли државу од 7-8 милиона становника-


Znam, zato se i bojim da broj povredjenih i poginulih ne poraste u narednim danima.


----------



## drezdinski

Ако је ово све што држава може да ангажује, однеће нас поплава тотално.


----------



## Telep

Значи 5000 људи, добрим делом необучених за овакве ситуације, 80-90 чамаца и 7 хеликоптера + један Александар Вучић + 3 министра - министар за ванредне ситуације.


----------



## Притвореник

Тишина тамо!


----------



## EUSERB

Ne znam da li je bilo,ali ovo je vec stvarno bolesno.. http://www.kurir-info.rs/video-pogledajte-kako-vucic-spasava-dete-iz-bujice-clanak-1370341 mrzi me da kopiram,pa cu samo staviti link.


----------



## delija90

Све му јебем


----------



## Притвореник

У 21х испред Арене аутобуси за брањење Шапца. 500 људи потребно.


----------



## drezdinski

Надам се да ће бар део људи са оног Георгиев концерта одлучити да уђе у те аутобусе. А и ако се концерт не одложи (заиста незнам ко би сада могао да пева и игра), нека паре од карата барем делом иду тамо где су неопходне.


----------



## Livada

EUSERB said:


> Ne znam da li je bilo,ali ovo je vec stvarno bolesno.. http://www.kurir-info.rs/video-pogledajte-kako-vucic-spasava-dete-iz-bujice-clanak-1370341 mrzi me da kopiram,pa cu samo staviti link.


Zašto bi bilo bolesno? Što pomaže ljudima? Ili što se slika? A čekaj malo, izbori su odavno prošli, tako da taj argument više ne pije vodu. 
Ljudi, shvatate li da je svakakva i *svačija *pomoć i dobrodošla i potrebna tim ljudima koji su najugroženiji. Sudeći po komentarima na ovom linku sa Kurira, mnogi pozdravljaju svaki potez u akciji spasavanja stanovništva, bez gledanja da li je to premijer, predsednik, ovaj ministar, onaj ministar, teniser,... Najvažnije je da ne bude žrtava!


----------



## Притвореник

Руси шаљу још 2 Иљушина.
Слив Саве је следећи.


----------



## drezdinski

Јер бар престала киша?


----------



## Boza KG

Јел сам ја добро чуо да је рекао "Словенци послали куваре"'?


----------



## blik

*U RS nestala dva lica, voda odnijela džamiju
*


> BANJALUKA - Prema podacima Ministarstva unutrašnjih poslova Republike Srpske na području RS trenutno se dva lica vode kao nestala u poplavama, navodi se u saopštenju MUP-a koje prenosimo u cjelini.
> ...
> http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/hronika/U-RS-nestala-dva-lica-voda-odnijela-dzamiju-245050.html


----------



## Притвореник

Boza KG said:


> Јел сам ја добро чуо да је рекао "Словенци послали куваре"'?


Кугуаре, хеликоптере??! 
надам се


----------



## blik

Evo šta piše Delo o slovenačkoj pomoći (kad već Pop neće): 



> Pomoč že na poti
> 
> Slovenija bo Srbiji na podlagi prošnje za pomoč ob poplavah poslala dve muljni črpalki in 19 pripadnikov civilne zaščite, BiH pa dve enoti s čolni za reševanje in z 12 pripadniki civilne zaščite, helikopter vojske s posadko ter policijski helikopter z dvema posadkama, je odločila vlada. Predsednik republike Borut Pahor je državama izrazil sožalje.
> 
> Reševalne enote z opremo tako v Srbijo kot v BiH odhajajo danes. Za koordinacijo nudenja pomoči prizadetima državama, vključno z morebitno napotitvijo dodatnih razpoložljivih sil in sredstev, je vlada pooblastila ministrstvo za obrambo, so po današnji dopisni seji vlade še sporočili iz urada vlade za komuniciranje.
> 
> Evropska komisija je sporočila, da je na podlagi četrtkove prošnje Srbije in BiH aktivirala mehanizem civilne zaščite. Srbija nujno potrebuje predvsem visokozmogljive vodne črpalke in ekipe strokovnjakov za njihovo upravljanje, medtem ko v BiH prosijo predvsem za helikopterje in motorne čolne za evakuacijo ljudi ter dostavo vode, zdravil in hrane, so pojasnili. (STA)


http://www.delo.si/novice/svet/pomoc-iz-slovenije-se-danes-proti-srbiji-in-bih.html


----------



## Need4Weed

Притвореник;114099136 said:


> Кугуаре, хеликоптере??!
> надам се


Kugar i jedan policijski Bell idu u Bosnu, sa po dve posade. U Srbiju stiže jedinica civilne zaštite sa 19 spasilaca i dve pumpe, kao i poljskom kuhinjom, kapaciteta 600 toplih obroka dnevno. Nije malo, i svaka im čast na tome. 
Osim Slovenaca u BiH dva helikoptera je poslala i Hrvatska, po jedan za BL i Zenicu. Nezvanično saznajem da su ponudili dva i Srbiji.


----------



## EUSERB

Livada said:


> Zašto bi bilo bolesno? Što pomaže ljudima? Ili što se slika? A čekaj malo, izbori su odavno prošli, tako da taj argument više ne pije vodu.
> Ljudi, shvatate li da je svakakva i *svačija *pomoć i dobrodošla i potrebna tim ljudima koji su najugroženiji. Sudeći po komentarima na ovom linku sa Kurira, mnogi pozdravljaju svaki potez u akciji spasavanja stanovništva, bez gledanja da li je to premijer, predsednik, ovaj ministar, onaj ministar, teniser,... Najvažnije je da ne bude žrtava!


Zato sto izigrava nekog superheroja,bez obzira sto su prosli izbori (sto stvar cini jos goru),sta on,premijer,ima koji k. da trazi tamo? Ako hoce da pomogne neka nabavi neku opremu ili neka finansira nesto iz svog licnog dzepa ili ako nista drugo neka natera kamermane koji ga snimaju da i oni pomognu ili ih bar otera,ovo je skroz neukusno,sta oni ima njega da snimaju? Ovo sto on radi je kranje bedno i on ama bas nimalo ne pomaze nikome sem sebi,a sto se tice komentara pogledaj ih malo bolje i videces da su to degenerici kojima placaju da postavljaju takve komentare vec godinu i vise dana,nista novo,ali hvala bogu sada su takvi komentari u minusu..


----------



## Singidunum

Livada said:


> Zašto bi bilo bolesno? Što pomaže ljudima? Ili što se slika? A čekaj malo, izbori su odavno prošli, tako da taj argument više ne pije vodu.
> Ljudi, shvatate li da je svakakva i *svačija *pomoć i dobrodošla i potrebna tim ljudima koji su najugroženiji. Sudeći po komentarima na ovom linku sa Kurira, mnogi pozdravljaju svaki potez u akciji spasavanja stanovništva, bez gledanja da li je to premijer, predsednik, ovaj ministar, onaj ministar, teniser,... Najvažnije je da ne bude žrtava!


A kako to pomaze sto zauzima mesto u camcu? Pritom je neodgovorno, sta da se prevrne camac? Utopio se premijer zbog photo-opa? A na primeru sa Stefanovicem kog je napala grana vidimo i da treba da ostanu u prirodnoj sredini - fotelji.


----------



## Bu rsone

Na šta spade ova zemlja.Od masovnih vežbi u kojima su čitave oblasti glumile crvene i plave, organizovane TO i čega sve ne, došli smo do toga da sva odbrana puca po šavovima, da nam zemlja od 2m stanovnika šalje helikoptere...
Sad se vidi koliko je važna vojna rezerva, koje nemamo.Vraćaj ONO i DSZ u škole!Odma!


----------



## skyscraperus

Ne daj boze da stigne voda do Termoelektrana i dozivimo Fukosimu icard:


----------



## drezdinski

Фукушиму доживети нећемо, али неће бити струје јер ТО Обреновац снабдева пола земље и Београд. Ја сам мојима већ рекао да се снабдеју за рестрикције. 

Сава и Дунав у порасту. Ова ноћ биће критична.


----------



## Singidunum

sta je pisac hteo da kaze?

"Imamo žrtava u Obrenovcu, o kojima nećemo govoriti dok ne budemo imali precizne podatke, a molim građane da shvate koliko je teška situacija, što ne mogu pokazati ni smici jer nismo dozvolili da se slika", rekao je Vučić

Vučić je napomenuo da će u odbrani Šapca možda biti primenjene "ratne mere" i voda biti puštena na drugu stranu, o čemu će nasamo razgovarati sa načelnikom Generalštaba Ljubišom Dikovićem. Bude li pao Šabac, Dikoviću, znate šta treba da radite, poručio je Vučić.

Premijer je rekao da onaj ko hoće može da pomogne, a onaj ko to ne želi - neka ćuti. Sveštena lica je pozvao da svojim izjavama "ne dolivaju ulje na vatru".

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/46...-Obrenovcu-mnogo-je-gore-nego-sto-smo-mislili


----------



## blik

One je skroz prolupao. Dodatno raspamećuje ljude.


----------



## direktor

TETN je u kurcu samo nesmju da kazu morace ga iskljuciti ,ako misle da ostane upravo sam pokupio prijatelje koji su stanovali kod autobuske stanice u obrenovcu .
Nema sda da se moli za tehniku proglaseno je vanrednos stanje znaci tehnika u vlasnistvu gradjana se rekvirira sva potrebna oprema koja moze biti od koristi 
A da nekazem da nisu mobilne brane spremili kao sto sam pokazao na slikama covjek se nudio a oni nisu bili u stanju da to krenu da prave i rasporedjuju 
Sad fali i dzakova


----------



## drezdinski

Ако се не слика, није се ни десило. Србијо бедо орвеловска.


----------



## Nemanja034

ААААЈДЕ ВОЈСКОООО!!! ДА ВАС ВИДИМ, КО ИДЕ ВЕЧЕРАС КО НЕИДЕ МОЛИМ ПООЛ ДА СЕ НАПРАВИ НА ТЕМИ!


----------



## Nemanja034

Него, која патетика од говора малопре на тву немам речи.


----------



## Telep

Мени није јасно зашто раде директне преносе тих састанака и зашто моле људе да дођу. Мајку му, дигни војску и пошаљи на Саву. 



Need4Weed said:


> Kugar i jedan policijski Bell idu u Bosnu, sa po dve posade. U Srbiju stiže jedinica civilne zaštite sa 19 spasilaca i dve pumpe, kao i poljskom kuhinjom, kapaciteta 600 toplih obroka dnevno. Nije malo, i svaka im čast na tome.
> Osim Slovenaca u BiH dva helikoptera je poslala i Hrvatska, po jedan za BL i Zenicu. Nezvanično saznajem da su ponudili dva i Srbiji.


А Вучић безобразан и циничан са "Словенци послали кувара".


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Bude li pao Šabac, Dikoviću, znate šta treba da radite, poručio je Vučić.


"Da upucate mene pa potom izvrsite samoubistvo" mamu li ti jebem zvalavu


----------



## Mr.Randy Marsh

Блиц објавио па повукао вест да вода у Београду није за пиће и спремање оброка.


----------



## direktor

Koju vojsku nema vise vojske sve su digli alo nemamo ni 15 000 vojnika


----------



## Singidunum

Telep said:


> А Вучић безобразан и циничан са "Словенци послали кувара".


Cek ozbiljno?


----------



## Singidunum

Mr.Randy Marsh said:


> Блиц објавио па повукао вест да вода у Београду није за пиће и спремање оброка.


Ovo je bila vest 

*"Blic" saznaje: Voda u Beogradu nije za piće!*
M.J./S.Ž. | 16. 05. 2014. - 17:38h | Komentara: 0

Voda iz beogradskog vodovoda nije za piće, nezvanično saznaje "Blic".

Voda nije zdrava ne samo za piće, već ne bi smela da se koristi ni prilikom spremanja obroka, navode naši izvori.



Uprkos tome što se među Beograđanima proneo glas da je voda neispravna, i što su takva obaveštenja okačena na ulazima u pojedine zgrade, a takva informacija proširila se i društvenim mrežama, ranije danas je iz JKP "Beogradski vodovod i kanalizacija" saopšteno da je kvalitet vode za piće u Beogradu dobar.



Iz Štaba za vanredne situacije opštine Voždovac apelovali su na građane iz podavalskih naselja da ne koriste vodu za piće.


----------



## Bu rsone

Je l' ti kucaš sa sednice?










:troll:


----------



## Singidunum

Zamisli neko nije mikromenadzer i ako ode na put ne znaci da ce sve da propadne 

*VUČIĆ POBESNEO: Direktor RHMZ otišao na put u inostranstvo!*

BEOGRAD - Predsednik Vlade Srbije Aleksandar Vučić se na održanoj sednici veoma iznenadio zbog odsustva direktora Republičkog hidrometeorološkog zavoda Vladana Kocića, čiji ga je zamenik obavestio da je direktor u inostranstvu.

Na opasku da je tamo na sastanku regionalnih direktora, Vučić je samo odmahnuo rukom.


----------



## Telep

Singidunum said:


> Cek ozbiljno?


Веома озбиљно. 

Пола сата вучићевске патетике и застрашивања присутних.


----------



## Bu rsone

Kaže da stižu još 2 Iljušina.


----------



## Need4Weed

*SMS broj za pomoć ugroženima 1003*


----------



## Need4Weed

direktor said:


> Koju vojsku nema vise vojske sve su digli alo nemamo ni 15 000 vojnika


Možemo da imamo i milion, ali šta vredi kada nema dovoljno pumpi, čamaca i mehanizacije... Još ako nisu dovoljno obučeni za odbanu od poplava, bilo bi samo više žrtava. Srećom, inženjerija se dosta dobro drži, i biće ključna u saniranju posledica.


----------



## Singidunum

Jos jedna vest koja je nestala upravo

Bruka i sramota
ŽALOSNO: Nijedan niški hotel neće da primi ruske spasioce!


----------



## smederevo991

Ima je ovde jos uvek
http://www.alo.rs/vesti/aktuelno/bruka-i-sramota-niski-hoteli-nece-da-prime-ruske-spasioce/55270


----------



## Boza KG

> *Jedinice civilne zaštite Severnog Kosova kreću u pomoć Obrenovcu!
> 16. maj 2014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanredna sednica kriznog štaba Vlade Srbije povodom poplava koje su zahvatile Srbiju prenosi se uživo na televiziji. Srbiji nedostaje ljudstvo i sredstva. Premijer Aleksandar Vučić rekao da se jedinice civilne zaštite sa Severnog Kosova upute ka Obrenovcu, gde je situacija najteža. Civilna zaštita sa Severa Kosova kreće za manje od pola sata i za oko pet sati bi trebalo da stigne u Obrenovac.
> 
> Na vanrednoj sednici kriznog štaba Vlade Srbije, koja ide uživo na televiziji, ministar za rad, socijalna i boračka pitanja, Aleksandar Vulin upravo rekao je da su jedinice Civilne zaštite na Severu Kosova spremne da krenu i pomognu ugroženom stanovništvu Srbije.
> 
> "Odmah neka krenu," rekao je premijer Aleksandar Vučić, dodavši da se te jedinice upute za Obrenovac, gde je situacija najteža.
> 
> U svom obraćanju, Aleksandar Vučić je prethodno rekao da Srbiji nedostaje ljudstvo i sredstva za odbranu, te da je situacija najgora u Obrenovcu, Šapcu i Lazarevcu.
> 
> "Šabac ne sme pasti," rekao je Vučić.
> 
> Koordinator za civilnu zaštitu Severnog Kosova i Metohije, Stevan Pavićević, rekao je za KoSSev da ove jedinice, koje su od juče u pripravnosti se u ovim trenucima mobilišu i kreću ka Obrenovcu za pola sata.
> 
> "Mi se spremamo za polazak. Dobili smo javni poziv od Vlade Srbije. Čuli ste da je premijer uputio javni poziv da traži pomoć. Civilna zaštita Severa Kosova i Metohije spremna je za polazak. Svim svojim raspoloživim sredstvima, opremom i ljudima, mi ćemo odgovoriti na taj poziv. U roku od pola sata, bićemo spremni i polazimo," rekao je Pavićević koga smo zatekli u izdavanju komandi pripreme za polazak svojih jedinica.
> 
> Na naše pitanje da li im je potrebna posebna procedura kako bi prešli integrisanu granicu na Rudnici, on je rekao da je to sređeno prema jučerašnjem prethodnom dogovoru.
> 
> "Prema prethodnom jučerašnjem dogovoru, najverovatnije je da je naš prelazak preko administrativne linije organizovan i da nas niko neće zaustavljati i oduzimati vreme. Sa *dvadesetak vozila i osamdesetak ljudi*, mislim da ćemo proći bez problema," rekao je Pavićević.
> 
> Kakvo je raspoloženje u vašem timu, pitali smo Pavićevića, na šta je on odgovorio: "Ljudi su orni, što bi naš narod rekao, voljni da pomognu! Spremni su da pomognu i da daju sve od sebe da bi pružili pomoć narodu Srbije."
> 
> Ukoliko ne bude bilo zadržavanja na integrisanoj granici na Rudnici i većih problema na putu dolazak ovih jedinica u Obrenovac se očekuje za oko pet sati.
> 
> Jedinice civilne zaštite na Severnom Kosovu se od juče nalaze u pripravnosti i očekivale su još juče poziv da krenu ka ugroženim područjima. Još od ranih jučerašnjih popodnevnih časova one su bile spremna za polazak ka ugroženim delovima centralne Srbije. U očekivanju ovog poziva jedinice su se juče pomerale od Severne Mitrovice do Leposavića. gde su čekali spremne za polazak do kasnih sinoćnih sati.


...


----------



## Boza KG

smederevo991 said:


> Ima je ovde jos uvek
> http://www.alo.rs/vesti/aktuelno/bruka-i-sramota-niski-hoteli-nece-da-prime-ruske-spasioce/55270


Вероватно је због овога нестала вест...


> Hotel "Aleksandar" u Nišu primio je sve spasioce koji su došli iz Bugarske i Rusij, javio je MUP.


----------



## Need4Weed

Telep said:


> Веома озбиљно.
> 
> Пола сата вучићевске патетике и застрашивања присутних.


Ja sam pročitao samo da se zahvalio, i ništa više! Ne verujem da bi se iko normalan podsmevao bilo čijoj pomoći. Slovenačka mobilna kuhinja ima kapacitet da spremi 600 toplih obroka dnevno!
I Hrvatska je ponudila pomoć: http://www.mvep.hr/hr/mediji/priopc...puceni-u-pomoc-bosni-i-hercegovini,21612.html


----------



## forestlander

> *  Шабац чека помоћ, у 20h се креће из Љутице Богдана! *
> 
> Категорија: Вести Објављено петак, 16 мај 2014 18:18 Аутор redstarbelgrade.info Ситуација са катастрофалним поплавама се отргла контроли, а како Шабац не би доживео судбину Обреновца, потребна је максимална мобилизација и добра воља - зато ће се у 20 часова испред зграде Спортског друштва Црвена звезда организовати скуп одакле ће се аутобусима кренути ка Шапцу.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Подсећамо, биће организован још један скуп одакле ће се кренути ка Шапцу, у 21 сат испред Сава центра.
> У суботу у 9 ујутру, биће организован нови конвој аутобуса који ће бранити Шабац од поплаве. Подсећамо, Влада је отворила хуманитарни СМС број 1003 за прикупљање помоћи, а цена поруке је 100 динара. Нека свако помогне колико може, и нека шири глас о томе како да то и други учине!


:applause::applause:


----------



## Telep

Need4Weed said:


> Ja sam pročitao samo da se zahvalio, i ništa više! Ne verujem da bi se iko normalan podsmevao bilo čijoj pomoći. Slovenačka mobilna kuhinja ima kapacitet da spremi 600 toplih obroka dnevno!


Уживо је ишло отприлике овако:

Вучић се окреће некоме са стране: "Словенци су нам послали кувара?"
Неко одговара
Вучић са паузом и цинично: "Хвала им на томе."

Можда је само тако изгледало. Мада би подсмевање било у тону читавог наступа.


----------



## Boza KG

Telep said:


> Уживо је ишло отприлике овако:
> 
> Вучић се окреће некоме са стране: "Словенци су нам послали кувара?"
> Неко одговара
> Вучић са паузом и цинично: "Хвала им на томе."
> 
> Можда је само тако изгледало. Мада би подсмевање било у тону читавог наступа.


Тако је и мени изгледало, само нисам био сигуран да је изговорио куваре...


----------



## forestlander

Ne znam sta mi je gore da gledam, poplavu ili ove kriticare vucica, podjednaku mucninu izaziva.


----------



## AdnanPD

Stari Grad u Prijedoru pod vodom, Sana presla nasip hno:










I kod gradskog mosta je kriticno:



















Tukovi su pod vodom:



















Sana iz minuta u minut raste!!!


----------



## Telep

Помоћ из ЕУ. 



> *EU uputila pomoć u Srbiju*
> 
> Blic 16. 05. 2014. - 18:41h
> 
> Evropska unija (EU) je aktivirala svoj Mehanizam civilne zaštite nakon zahteva za pomoć koji je uputila Srbija zbog obilnih poplava koje su pogodile velike delove zemlje.
> 
> U prvom odgovoru na zahtev Srbije upućen Evropskoj uniji u četvrtak, danas su reagovale Slovenija, Bugarska Nemačka, Mađarska, Austrija, Češka i Hrvatska.
> 
> Za danas je predviđen dolazak u Srbiju *tri tima civilne zaštite Slovenije*, sa pumpama velikog kapacite za izvlačenje vode. Tim čini 19 ljudi i dve pumpe visokog kapaciteta.
> 
> *Iz Bugarske su u Srbiju upućena dva vatrogasna vozila sa 10 motornih pumpi velike crpne snage i više vozila i čamaca sa 16 pumpi visokog kapaciteta za izvlačenje vode*. Na raspolaganje su stavljena i dva motorna čamca za spasavanje.
> 
> Očekuje se da u subotu u Srbiju stigne i pomoć iz *Nemačke. U njenom sastavu biće 15 spasilaca sa tri pumpe velike crpne snage (15.000 lit/min i 5.000 lit/min), 5 kamiona i agregat od 50kw.*
> 
> 
> Iz *Austrije* će tokom vikenda biti upućen *tim civilne zaštite za spasavanje sa pumpama visokog kapaciteta, a očekuje se i potvrda o angažovanju čamaca i helikoptera.*
> 
> 
> *Mađarska* je odobrila angažovanje *pet čamaca i helikoptera za spasvanje.*
> 
> *Češka* je odobrila angažovanje* tima spasilaca sa sa pumpom velikog kapaciteta, čamac i sedam vozila različitih namena.*
> 
> *Tokom vikenda očekuje se angažovanje dodatnih kapaciteta* iz zemalja članica Evropske unije, dok u subotu u Srbiju stiže tim iz Biroa za humanitarna pitanja Evropske komisije čiji će zadatak biti da angažuje pomoć za otklanjanje posledica poplava.
> 
> 
> Koordinacioni centar za urgentnu pomoć Evropske komisije je u neposrednom kontaktu i sa Centrom za vanredne situacije MUP-a Republike Srbije, kao i sa zemljama učesnicama mehanizma, kako bi se istražile dalje mogućnosti za pružanje pomoći.


----------



## smederevo991

Izvidjaci pritekli u pomoc u Rakovici


----------



## delija90

У БГ-у онако, солидна паника за воду. Већина радњи је већ испражњења, остала само газирана пића.


----------



## Livada

forestlander said:


> Ne znam sta mi je gore da gledam, poplavu ili ove kriticare vucica, podjednaku mucninu izaziva.


Dođe mi da sada popijem vodu iz vodovoda i tako sprečim dijareu koju mi izazivaju komentari dotičnih. :doh: Ja ne verujem kakva zavist, ljubomora, kompleks, frustracije ili nešto deseto preovladava njihovom psihom, i to u ovakvom trenutku. 
Ruku na srce, tu i tamo umeju da nasmeju čoveka svojim teorijama zavere...


> sto se tice komentara pogledaj ih malo bolje i videces da su to *degenerici* kojima *placaju *da postavljaju takve komentare vec godinu i vise dana,nista novo,ali hvala bogu sada su takvi komentari u minusu


...ali to je samo prolazno.
Bolje da ne pišem ono što mi pada na pamet i što zaista mislim o njima, samo ću im poželeti kratkotrajno i uspešno lečenje u odgovarajućoj ustanovi.


----------



## pipistrel

Људи, нас неколико смо одлучили да сутра ујутру одемо у Шабац па да га бранимо од поплаве. Седамо у Ленд Ровера да не зависимо од организованог превоза, а можда и ауто буде некоме од користи.


----------



## smederevo991

Haos


----------



## delija90

pipistrel said:


> Људи, нас неколико смо одлучили да сутра ујутру одемо у Шабац па да га бранимо од поплаве. Седамо у Ленд Ровера да не зависимо од организованог превоза, а можда и ауто буде некоме од користи.


Ако има места за још једног ту сам ти у комшилуку, у блоку 72.


----------



## Sawovsky

Paraćin skroz poplavljen, Jagodina čistom srećom nije doživela da bude beličko jezero.


----------



## blik

U Banjaluci kiša pada k'o luda i dalje.


----------



## Госпоџа

Буџак, приградско насеље у БЛ:










Врбања:










Врбас у Пребљезима:


----------



## pipistrel

Вечерас или сутра правац у Шабац, ако жене нисте. Ко остане код куће ***** и кукавица је. Малопре сам ишао у Уради сам да купим гумене чизме и рукавице. За то време, буквално су десетине људи куповале наведене ствари. Ако некога интересује, чизме су 800 и 1200 а кабаница 600 динара.


----------



## Притвореник

Zekan said:


> http://www.hidmet.gov.rs/latin/osmotreni/stanje_voda.php


Колико се често ажурира овде?


----------



## skyscraperus

vladygark said:


> Код нас је град (напокон) прогласио почетак организоване одбране, ситуација је критична, моја зграда на 70-80 метара од Саве.
> 
> Одох да извидим какво је стање, сасвим могуће да ће сутра поплавити.


:hide:


----------



## Telep

Француска и Чешка шаљу помоћ.



> U odgovoru na apel koji je Srbija uputila za međunarodnu pomoć zbog poplava koje su je pogodile,* Vlada Francuske* je, u okviru koordinirane evropske pomoći, *odlučila da srpskim vlastima stavi na raspolaganje 34 spasilaca na vodi, 10 motornih čamaca i 13 tehničkih sredstava za spašavanje*, navodi se u saopštenju.
> 
> Evropska unija je aktivirala Mehanizam civilne zaštite nakon sinoćnjeg zahteva za pomoć koji je uputila Srbija zbog obilnih poplava koje su pogodile velike delove zemlje, a u prvom odgovoru ranije danas su reagovale Slovenija, Bugarska, Nemačka, Madjarska, Austrija, Češka i Hrvatska, saopštila je Delegacija EU u Srbiji.





> *Šef češke diplomatije Lubomir Zaoralek odobrio je 200.000 evra za pomoć poplavljenjim područjima u Srbiji, i u Bosni i Hercegovini.*
> 
> Ta sredstva namenjena su obnovi infrastukture i prevenciji poplava, saopštilo je večeras češko Ministarstvo inostranih poslova.
> 
> *Češka u poplavljene zapadne oblasti Srbije šalje kao prvu pomoć pumpu velikog kapaciteta i vatrogasce koji je opslužuju, a odobrena je i humanitarna pomoć.*
> 
> Na istoku Češke ovih dana ima lokalnih poplava zbog kišne oluje. Potoci i reke su se izlili u velikoj oblasti istočne Češke i Slovačke i juga Poljske.
> 
> Stanje na rekama, medjutim, nije kritično kao što je bilo 2010. godine.


Са севера Космета


----------



## Притвореник

Јел тачно да је задња солуција да се минирају насипи у неким селима пре Шапца, да би се вода пустила у равницу, како би што мање град плавила? 

Вучић је Диковићу пар пута споменуо некакву "војну опцију" изгледа да је на то мислио.


----------



## Need4Weed

Vucko said:


> @dedonja
> 
> Zato sto je vojska ove propale zemlje najzad dovedena na nivo lovackog drustva dok imamo mnogo vise civila u "vojsci" nego vojnika. Treba nas lepo ugasiti kao zemlju


Kopnena vojska sama po sebi ne može mnogo da pomogne, OSIM ČETIRI roda - inženjerije, RRF, veze i sanitetske službe! Sve 4 brigade VS imaju po jedan bataljon inženjerije, a 1. Brigada u NS ima i bataljon pontonaca. Jedino je šteta što su rasprodali one stare velike rečne desantne brodove. Imali su veliki kapacitet, a jako mali gaz. RV može da pomogne helikopterima, ali problem je što su gro novca ulupali u ona 4 Miga koji su više na zemlji nego u vazduhu, a helikopteri su skroz zapostavljeni. Osim dva remontovana Mi-17 (ex-JSO) mislim da nemamo više od tri ili četiri Mi-8. Gazele nisu baš naprikladnije za evakuaciju.


----------



## skyscraperus

Притвореник;114105810 said:


> Јел тачно да је задња солуција да се минирају насипи у неким селима пре Шапца, да би се вода пустила у равницу, како би што мање град плавила?
> 
> Вучић је Диковићу пар пута споменуо некакву "војну опцију" изгледа да је на то мислио.


i meni je sumnjiva ta - vojna opcija


----------



## dedonja

Занимљиво...

HUMANO: Azilanti spašavaju stare ljude u Obrenovcu


----------



## Need4Weed

Притвореник;114105810 said:


> Јел тачно да је задња солуција да се минирају насипи у неким селима пре Шапца, да би се вода пустила у равницу, како би што мање град плавила?
> 
> Вучић је Диковићу пар пута споменуо некакву "војну опцију" изгледа да је на то мислио.


Teoretski jeste, samo nemam topografsku kartu kod sebe. Pogledaću na GE.


----------



## forestlander

dedonja said:


> Занимљиво...
> 
> HUMANO: Azilanti spašavaju stare ljude u Obrenovcu


Ovom novinaru treba odsrafiti glavu, isto kao i onom koji napravi "senzaciju" kada azilant siluje neku osobu, a hiljade devojaka bude silovano u srbiji i nikom nista.Isto tako i ovo hiljade ljudi spasavaju grad i zivote drugih, ali hejjj azilanti su sad HIT, tih laznih moralista mi je pun.


----------



## Singidunum

Nego zasto se toliko panicno traze helikopteri od stranih drzava? Pa toga vojska ima cak i posle MUPovog cerupanja, ima barem 80 helikoptera. Sta se desava?


----------



## Need4Weed

Jedino gde vidim da ima nasipa je južno od Cerskog kanala, što bi podrazumevalo plavljenje Jelenče i Pocerskog Pričinovića. Na severnoj obali Save ne vidim nikakve nasipe.


----------



## forestlander

Singidunum said:


> Nego zasto se toliko panicno traze helikopteri od stranih drzava? Pa toga vojska ima cak i posle MUPovog cerupanja, ima barem 80 helikoptera. Sta se desava?


Pa nema bas 80, te gazele nisu transportni helikopteri, a i veoma je upitna njihova tehnicka sposobnost u ovakvim uslovima. Nemamo teske transportne helikoptere i to nam fali kao gladnom helba.


----------



## Xfiles

Singidunum said:


> Nego zasto se toliko panicno traze helikopteri od stranih drzava? Pa toga vojska ima cak i posle MUPovog cerupanja, ima barem 80 helikoptera. Sta se desava?


Војска Србије располаже са укупно *3* хеликоптера Ми-8/17 (а можда и мање)!
Ту су још и хеликоптери Газеле али они нису погодни за спасавање јер су лагани.


----------



## Telep

Singidunum said:


> Nego zasto se toliko panicno traze helikopteri od stranih drzava? Pa toga vojska ima cak i posle MUPovog cerupanja, ima barem 80 helikoptera. Sta se desava?


Пре ће бити 8 него 80 хеликоптера. А опремљених за овакве прилике 0.


----------



## Need4Weed

Singidunum said:


> Nego zasto se toliko panicno traze helikopteri od stranih drzava? Pa toga vojska ima cak i posle MUPovog cerupanja, ima barem 80 helikoptera. Sta se desava?


Vojska ima u NAJBOLJEM slučaju 7 helikoptera Mi-8/17! I, koliko mi je poznato piloti nisu osposobljeni za noćno letenje! Od Gazela mislim da je operativno njih dvadesetak, ali one zbog malog kapaciteta i nedostatka vitla nisu pogodne za evakuaciju.


----------



## Singidunum

forestlander said:


> Pa nema bas 80, te gazele nisu transportni helikopteri, a i veoma je upitna njihova tehnicka sposobnost u ovakvim uslovima. Nemamo teske transportne helikoptere i to nam fali kao gladnom helba.


Nisu transportni slazem se ali bolje ista nego nista, govorimo o evakuaciji ljudi, za to mogu da posluze. A broj uzimam naravno broj koji se vodi na papiru da vojska raspolaze.


----------



## Telep

Singidunum said:


> Nisu transportni slazem se ali bolje ista nego nista, govorimo o evakuaciji ljudi, za to mogu da posluze. A broj uzimam naravno broj koji se vodi na papiru da vojska raspolaze.


Газелице приме 4-5 људи. Одузмеш посаду, одузмеш некога ко ће помоћи људима до хеликоптера, шта остане?


----------



## smederevo991

Telep said:


> Француска и Чешка шаљу помоћ.


Ceska poslala duplo vise para od SAD-a. :|


----------



## Need4Weed

Gazele mogu da posluže za nadzor i kao leteća komandna mesta i transport menjih količina korisnog tereta. Jedino u ekstremnim situacijama mogu da budu korisni za evakuaciju, kao što je slučaj sa onom trudnicom, i to pod uslovom da se osobe kojima je potrebna evakuacija nalaze na ravnom krovu, da u okolini nema drveća i dalekovoda.


----------



## nikolanis

smederevo991 said:


> Ceska poslala duplo vise para od SAD-a. :|


Tih 200.000 je i za BiH.


----------



## Need4Weed

smederevo991 said:


> Ceska poslala duplo vise para od SAD-a. :|


Čekaj, čekaj. Da nije bilo USAID, Srbija ne bi imala ni ovo malo gumenih čamaca. Ameri su mnogo pomogli pri opremanju i organizaciji sektora za vanredne situacije. Konkretno, 2007 su donirali 12 pumpi i 60 upumpi za čišćeje i dezinfekciju opštinama Vlasotince i Novi Pazar, u okviru programa SCOPES.


----------



## pop1982

Притвореник;114105810 said:


> Јел тачно да је задња солуција да се минирају насипи у неким селима пре Шапца, да би се вода пустила у равницу, како би што мање град плавила?
> 
> Вучић је Диковићу пар пута споменуо некакву "војну опцију" изгледа да је на то мислио.


To je vec Mrskoje spomenuo. Uvijek postoji plan C, a to je puštanje vode u plavnu ravnicu. Ne znam samo, kako je to moguće u primjeru Šapca. Na mačvansku stranu plaviti je još veća katastrofa, ne znam, da li se može na sremsku.


----------



## smederevo991

Need4Weed said:


> Čekaj, čekaj. Da nije bilo USAID, Srbija ne bi imala ni ovo malo gumenih čamaca. Ameri su mnogo pomogli pri opremanju i organizaciji sektora za vanredne situacije.


Jooj nemojmo sad o tome, nije ni vreme ni mesto. Sve da su nam i nosac aviona poklonili, opet je malo za ono sto su nam uradili.


----------



## Telep

> *Šapčani panično napuštaju grad*
> 
> Više od *1.500 Šapčana intenzivno radi na odbrani grada* od reke Save. Vodostaj kod Šapca je prešao 591 santimetar što je najviše ikad zabeleženo u ovom gradu, a prema prognozama očekuje se da dostigne 735 santimetara. U grad su stigli ljudi sa raznih strana kako bi pomogli građanima Šapca i odbranili grad od poplava.
> 
> -Oni će se tokom noći baviti punjenjem džakova sa peskom i zajedno sa ljudima iz Vodoprivrednog preduzeća raditi na odbrani grada od poplava. Pokušaćemo da uzvišimo nasipe kako bi primili toliku količinu vode i kako ne bi došlo do prelivanja – kaže gradonačelnik Šapca Miloš Milošević.
> 
> Na nekoliko punktova u gradu radi se neprestano, na Čevrntiji, Drenovcu, HI Zorka, Mrđenovac, na tim delovima se uzvišuje nasip kako bi zaustavio poplavni talas.
> 
> *Posle govora premijera Srbije Aleksandra Vučića, građani Šapca su panično počeli da napuštaju grad i tek tada je počela da vlada atmosfera panike.
> *
> -Grad Šabac nije objavio evakuaciju. Dobili smo dopis od rukovodioca odbrane od poplava, kojim je naloženo da se preduzimaju radovi na uzvišenju nasipa, kao i da se razmotri mogućnost eventualne evakuacija naselja uz Savu, Drenovac, Ševarice, i niži delovi Šapca. Mere opreza nisu na odmet, ali mi ćemo na vreme građanima davati uputstva – poručio je gradonačelnik Šapca.
> 
> *Ispred zgrade Gradske uprave skupilo se više stotina ljudi koji su, kako nam je rečeno došli da pomognu građanima Šapca. Međutim, pristigli kao da su imali druge namere. Oni su zviždali i pozivali na puč, neprimereno teškoj situaciji u kojoj se Šabac nalazi. U ovom gradu je SNS u opoziciji. Mada je Boban Birmančević, poverenik SNS u Šapcu i narodni poslanik u Skupštini Srbije pozvao da svi zadrže pribranost i staloženost.*
> 
> -Izuzetno je teška situacija, građani daju sve od sebe kako bi zaštitili grad. Štab za vanredne situacije je doneo plan kako bi se grad zaštitio i treba zadržati mir kao i da nema mesta panici. Određeni su timovi koji će ljude voditi na mesta gde je njihova pomoć potrebna. Preduzete su sve mere i pozivam sve da zadrže mir – rekao je Birmančević.
> 
> *VS večeras poslala 400 pripadnika u Šabac*
> 
> Vojska Srbije uputila je večeras više od 400 svojih pripadnika u Šabac da pomognu odbrani tog grada od poplava, a biće angažovano i dodatno ljudstvo sa inžinjerijskim sredstvima, saopštilo je Ministarstvo odbrane.
> U Obrenovcu će noćas biti angažovani pripadnici Specijalne brigade i Bataljona vojne policije specijalne namene "Kobre".
> *Načelnik Generštaba Vojske Srbije general Ljubiša Diković krenuo je u Šabac* a njegov zamenik general-potpukovnik Jovica Draganić u Obrenovac.





> *Kolubara izmenila tok i poplavila površinski kop*
> 
> Reka Kolubara izmenila je svoj tok između mesta Veliki Crljeni i Vreoci, u opštini Lazarevac, i sada teče u pravcu ugljenokopa "Tamnava - Zapadno polje", koje je potpuno poplavljeno, javlja reporter Tanjuga sa lica mesta.


123


----------



## Need4Weed

pop1982 said:


> To je vec Mrskoje spomenuo. Uvijek postoji plan C, a to je puštanje vode u plavnu ravnicu. Ne znam samo, kako je to moguće u primjeru Šapca. Na mačvansku stranu plaviti je još veća katastrofa, ne znam, da li se može na sremsku.


Na sremskoj strani nema nasipa! Sa mačvanske strane je moguče južno od Cerskog kanala, kao što sam naveo par postova ranije.


----------



## Singidunum

Telep said:


> Газелице приме 4-5 људи. Одузмеш посаду, одузмеш некога ко ће помоћи људима до хеликоптера, шта остане?


Pa valjda bolje i dvoje da spasi nego nikoga? Drugo mogu da nadlecu i da gledaju gde ima ljudi, mnogi su odseceni od sveta ne mogu nikako da jave, ako bi sve gazele poletele daleko bi brze i bolje isla i evakuacija transportnim helikopterima.


----------



## pop1982

Mogu da raznose pomoć, ako već ne mogu evakuisati ljude.


----------



## Telep

Singidunum said:


> Pa valjda bolje i dvoje da spasi nego nikoga? Drugo mogu da nadlecu i da gledaju gde ima ljudi, mnogi su odseceni od sveta ne mogu nikako da jave, ako bi sve gazele poletele daleko bi brze i bolje isla i evakuacija transportnim helikopterima.


Јбг, сад би грифон то могао лепо да нам објасни.

Мислим да свеједно извиђају, носе неке залихе и купе људе где је могуће. Али све је то ситно, зависи од временских услова (Газела је лагана) и сл. Need4Weed је већ описао шта раде.

Углавном, главну ствар раде ових пар Ми8/17. И од тога зависи читава земља и када је снег и када су поплаве и када су пожари.

Посебна је прича што ваљда ни ти хеликоптери нису потпуно прилагођени намени и лету у свим условима. 

Ако након овога не купе десетак нових хеликоптера, онда треба да се стиде.


----------



## mrskoje

Хеликоптерски сервис РС управо користи бивше војне Газеле за спашавање и превоз угрожених, наравно није поредити са могућностима великих хеликоптера али има поприличне користи.
Питање је колико су Газеле исправне које се налазе при ВС.


----------



## Притвореник

Ја до сада нисам видео ни на једном снимку газелице.


----------



## forestlander

Притвореник;114107257 said:


> Ја до сада нисам видео ни на једном снимку газелице.


Mozda nisi obratio paznju ali ih ima nekoliko.


----------



## Telep

Нове слике ВС у акцији


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## pipistrel

Делијо, пуни смо за сутра. 8 нас је у колима, а свако од нас носи још по торбу са чистим стварима и храном. Јеби га.

Добро је, није нам још нестало струје.


----------



## mrskoje

На почетку снимка се види једна од двије Газеле коју користи влада РС тј. хеликоптерски сервис РС:


----------



## skyscraperus

*Sava probila nasip kod Sremske Mitrovice*

Situacija kod naselja ''Stari most'' u Sremskoj Mitrovici je izuzetno alarmantna, jer je nabujala Sava probila nasip.

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/465659/Sava-probila-nasip-kod-Sremske-Mitrovice


----------



## Need4Weed

Problem sa Gezelama je taj što nemaju vitlo, tj. moraju da slete kako bi nekoga pokupili! Teoretski, mogli bi da nose podvešene gumene čamce, i bace ih gde treba, kao i male količine hrane, gumenih čizama i sl.


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## forestpk

Smem da se kladim da ni ova sadasnja situacija nece naterati nikoga u ovoj zemlji da se krene sa ulaganjem u sektor za spasavanje.

U poslednjih 5 godina imali smo poprilicno zeznutu situaciju. Dva puta proglasavanje vanredne situacije na teritoriji cele zemlje (ovo sada i sneg u februaru 2012) i ogromne pozare 2011 i 2012. Od opreme u medjuvremenu nije nabavljeno nista. NISTA!!!

Nacelnici sirom Srbije mole i biju bitku da dobiju po koju Ladu Nivu. Ni to se ne nabavlja. A kamo li nesto vise.


----------



## darkangel89

Telep said:


> Јбг, сад би грифон то могао лепо да нам објасни.
> 
> Мислим да свеједно извиђају, носе неке залихе и купе људе где је могуће. Али све је то ситно, зависи од временских услова (Газела је лагана) и сл. Need4Weed је већ описао шта раде.
> 
> Углавном, главну ствар раде ових пар Ми8/17. И од тога зависи читава земља и када је снег и када су поплаве и када су пожари.
> 
> Посебна је прича што ваљда ни ти хеликоптери нису потпуно прилагођени намени и лету у свим условима.
> 
> Ако након овога не купе десетак нових хеликоптера, онда треба да се стиде.


Upravo tako, Gazele se koriste za izvidjanje, prenosenje manje kolicine zaliha i samo i iskljucivo u nuzdi transport, ako treba 1-2 osobe hitno prebaciti. Jednostavno receno nisu namenjeni za veci transport. 

Nas problem je sto mi imamo svega 3 Mi8 i 2 Mi17 i 3 policijska AB212 (sta je od ovog trenutno dostupno, pitanje je) koja su pogodna za nosenje veceg tereta i transport ljudi. Ovo je velika sramota ove i prethodnih vlasti.

Ovi helikopteri ne mogu da lete nocu i u uslovima smanjene vidljivosti jer nemaju potrebnu opremu za to, konkretno NVG komplet (prilagodjeni instrumenti i naocare), FLIR, reflektor. Pored ovoga ovi helikopteri nisu ni adekvatno opremljeni za podizanje ljudi preko kabla jer nemaju hoist, odnosno dizalicu koja bi ljude podigla u helikopter vec moraju da se primanjuju razne "kombinacije" koje koriste specijalci sto nije normalna situacija u svetu ali sad daj sta das (slike gore pokazuju sta hocu da kazem).

A ako se posle ovoga ne kupi bar eskadrila (12 komada) Mi 17 (kosta 250 miliona $), onda ili menjati vlast ili menjati drzavu treceg nema. :bash:


----------



## Притвореник

Прекини са глупостима.


----------



## Boza KG

> *Uz civilnu zaštitu, Kosovska Mitrovica šalje još dobrovoljce i 1000000 dinara
> 16. maj 2014*
> 
> *Autobusi sa dobrovoljcima iz Kosovske Mitrovice i Zvečana polaze u ponoć. Do sada se ovim opštinama javilo oko 130 dobrovoljaca. Broj se povećava iz sata u sat.
> *
> Predsednik Privremenog organa opština Kosovska Mitrovica, Aleksandar Spirić, rekao je večeras za Kossev da u ponoć kreću 4 autobusa iz opština Zvečan i Kosovska Mitrovica sa dobrovoljcima, ka ugroženim mestima u Srbiji, ali i da je opština Kosovska Mitrovica izdvojila 1000000 dinara iz opštinskog budžeta za 2014. godinu i nabavku prve pomoći za, usled poplava, ugroženo stanovništvo u Srbiji. Ovim novcem nabaviće se hleb, voda za piće, konzerve, čizme, kabanice i džakovi.
> 
> "Javljaju se ljudi, velika je zainteresovanost i svi oni žele da pokažu humanost i solidarnost ovim putem. Naš krizni štab radi 24 sata. Do sada nam se javilo oko 130 ljudi i autobusi polaze u ponoć," rekao je Spirić i dodao da je u ovom trenutku ugroženom stanovništvu u Srbiji, od namirnica najpotrebnija voda za piće.
> 
> "Srbi sa Kosova i Metohije, sa zebnjom prate razvoj situacije u centralnoj Srbiji, gde su poplave odnele ljudske živote i prete da potpuno parališu normalan život. Iz tog razloga, spremno smo se odazvali pozivu premijera Aleksandra Vučića i ministra za rad, zapošljavanje, boračka i socijalna pitanja, Aleksandra Vulina, da pomognemo svojim sunarodnicima," navodi se u ranijoj pisanoj izjavi koju je potpisao predsednik privremenog organa opštine Kosovska Mitrovica, Aleksandar Spirić.


----------



## nikolanis

forestpk said:


> Na zalost mozemo samo da kukamo sto nemamo helikoptere i opremu, sami smo krivi. Koliko je ovu drzavu kostao zadnjih 10 godina projekat "Kosovo je Srbija". Koliko nas i dan danas kosta iako danas znamo da nije Srbija. I nakon svih malverzacija za koje znamo i dan danas ogroman novac iz Srbije svakog dana odlazi u bunar bez dna.
> 
> Da poludi covek, sta ti sve nedostaje u drzavi, a ti dozvoljavas bagri da drpise drzavne pare pod "patriotskim" parolama za nebuloznu stvar.
> 
> I ne samo to nego jos milion primera!!!
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhh


Kada god pročitam bilo koji tvoj post, dobijem utisak da si jedan od onih koji minimum pet puta dnevno požele da počine samoubistvo. Prilično si jedna depresivna osoba. 

Inače, evo jedan pozitivan primer od naših komšija:

*Hrvatski crveni križ:
Apel za pomoć poplavljenim područjima u BiH i Srbiji*


----------



## smederevo991

forestpk said:


> Na zalost mozemo samo da kukamo sto nemamo helikoptere i opremu, sami smo krivi. Koliko je ovu drzavu kostao zadnjih 10 godina projekat "Kosovo je Srbija". Koliko nas i dan danas kosta iako danas znamo da nije Srbija. I nakon svih malverzacija za koje znamo i dan danas ogroman novac iz Srbije svakog dana odlazi u bunar bez dna.
> 
> Da poludi covek, sta ti sve nedostaje u drzavi, a ti dozvoljavas bagri da drpise drzavne pare pod "patriotskim" parolama za nebuloznu stvar.
> 
> I ne samo to nego jos milion primera!!!
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhh


Ovco osisana, nasa braca sa Kosmeta koja zive u uslovima nedostojnim coveka u 20. a kamoli 21. veku, poslali su stotine pripadnika civilne zastite kao i dobrovoljaca, sa opremom i pomoci radi spasavanja istih onih ljudi koji bi da ih otpisu kao visak. Zbog takvih kao ti dodje mi da propadnem u crnu zemlju od srama.


----------



## Need4Weed

nikolanis said:


> Kada god pročitam bilo koji tvoj post, dobijem utisak da si jedan od onih koji minimum pet puta dnevno požele da počine samoubistvo. Prilično si jedna depresivna osoba.
> 
> Inače, evo jedan pozitivan primer od naših komšija:
> 
> *Hrvatski crveni križ:
> Apel za pomoć poplavljenim područjima u BiH i Srbiji*


Vidi, čovek je insajder, bio je deo sistema i zna kako stvari "funkcionišu"! I ja sam bio deo sistema koji je pomagao da se domaći "sistem" koliko-toliko dovede u red. Stanje je zaista depresivno!


----------



## Госпоџа

Борба у Шапцу. Слика од пре двадесетак мин:


----------



## nikolanis

Need4Weed said:


> Vidi, čovek je insajder, bio je deo sistema i zna kako stvari "funkcionišu"! I ja sam bio deo sistema koji je pomagao da se domaći "sistem" koliko-toliko dovede u red. Stanje je zaista depresivno!


Pazi, ja sam svestan u kakvom (ništavnom) sistemu živimo, to je jedna stvar, i ok je pomenuti to jednom, dva, pa i tri puta svima nama, ali postoji neka granica u svemu, pa i u tom kmečanju.


----------



## Need4Weed

smederevo991 said:


> Ovco osisana, nasa braca sa Kosmeta koja zive u uslovima nedostojnim coveka u 20. a kamoli 21. veku, poslali su stotine pripadnika civilne zastite kao i dobrovoljaca, sa opremom i pomoci radi spasavanja istih onih ljudi koji bi da ih otpisu kao visak. Zbog takvih kao ti dodje mi da propadnem u crnu zemlju od srama.


"Ošišana"? Pa na severu Kosmeta se živi BOLJE nego u Beogradu, da ne pominjem ostala mesta! Primali su ili još uvek primaju po DVE plate, srpsku i kosovsku, šuruju sa Albancima u švercu svega i svačega, a to što šalju su DOBILI od Ruske Federacije.


----------



## smederevo991

Need4Weed said:


> "Ošišana"? Pa na severu Kosmeta se živi BOLJE nego u Beogradu, da ne pominjem ostala mesta! Primali su ili još uvek primaju po DVE plate, srpsku i kosovsku, šuruju sa Albancima u švercu svega i svačega, a to što šalju su DOBILI od Ruske Federacije.


Evo jos jedne, jos malo pa celo stado da oformite. 

Pozivam te da odes da zivis na to obecano mesto ako se zivi bolje nego u Bg-u. Sta cekas covece ?


----------



## Singidunum

EUSERB said:


> Sta je rekla? Ne radi mi twitter ili su joj obrisali profil..


Ma nesto je lupetala ne znam sad ni da prepricam, obrisala je nalog


----------



## Nicisyyo

SM


----------



## gagapg

Ljudi stvarno žalosno! 

Ugroženi stanovnici će biti evakuisani, ali šteta koja ih je zadesila je enormnih razmjera.
Ljudima su uništene kuće sa svim pokućstvom i namještajem. Uz to je ogroman broj
uništenih automobila, ostalo imovine, stoke, drva za ogrev, sijena.

Uništeni su brojni putevi, manje fabrički pogoni, silosi stočne hrane, škole, i razne
druge ustanove.

Osim toga, brojna groblja, septičke jame, razne deponije, štale sa jamama sa stajskim 
đubrivom su više metara pod vodom, tako da je voda JAKO zagađena.

Ljudi osim što će morati nabavljati stvarati novu imovinu, moraće veliike pare da daju 
za saniranje zidova stambenih objekata.

Možete zamisliti kad ovako zagađena i prljava voda uđe čak u strujne štekere, prekidače,
slavine...

Otvorilo se preko 200 klizišta... hno:hno:


----------



## Need4Weed

nikolanis said:


> Pazi, ja sam svestan u kakvom (ništavnom) sistemu živimo, to je jedna stvar, i ok je pomenuti to jednom, dva, pa i tri puta svima nama, ali postoji neka granica u svemu, pa i u tom kmečanju.


Kmečanje? Nije! Ovde se stvari kose sa zdravim razumom! Da li je normalno da jedno ostrvce u Hrvatskoj površine 90 kvadratnih kilometara ima DVE vatrogasne stanice i više vozila nego čitav Jablanički okrug? NIJE! Da li je normalno da se vojska "otarasi" par stotina vozila, bez prethodne studije da li bi ta ista vozila mogla da budu upotrebljena negde drugde? NIJE! Da li je normalno da nismo u stanju da čistimo kanale, ni da evakuišemo par stotina ljudi? NIJE! Da li je normalno da u zemlji gde svaki dan jedna žena umre od raka grlića materice nema obavezne vakcinacije protiv HPV-a? NIJE! Da li je normalno da vlada nestašica lekova? NIJE! Ukratko, Srbija je ANTIDRŽAVA! Mi ubijamo sami sebe!


----------



## smederevo991

Need4Weed said:


> Kmečanje? Nije! Ovde se stvari kose sa zdravim razumom! Da li je normalno da jedno ostrvce u Hrvatskoj površine 90 kvadratnih kilometara ima DVE vatrogasne stanice i više vozila nego čitav Jablanički okrug? NIJE! Da li je normalno da se vojska "otarasi" par stotina vozila, bez prethodne studije da li bi ta ista vozila mogla da budu upotrebljena negde drugde? NIJE! Da li je normalno da nismo u stanju da čistimo kanale, ni da evakuišemo par stotina ljudi? NIJE! Da li je normalno da u zemlji gde svaki dan jedna žena umre od raka grlića materice nema obavezne vakcinacije protiv HPV-a? NIJE! Da li je normalno da vlada nestašica lekova? NIJE! Ukratko, Srbija je ANTIDRŽAVA! Mi ubijamo sami sebe!


I ti bi da svalis sve to na Srbe sa Kosova ? E to je ANTIRAZUM.


----------



## Nemanja034

Радиоаматери, канал р1-авала, директне информације са терена, које не пролазе кроз политизиране филтере од новина.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/r1-avala


----------



## forestlander

forestpk said:


> Na zalost mozemo samo da kukamo sto nemamo helikoptere i opremu, sami smo krivi. Koliko je ovu drzavu kostao zadnjih 10 godina projekat "Kosovo je Srbija". Koliko nas i dan danas kosta iako danas znamo da nije Srbija. I nakon svih malverzacija za koje znamo i dan danas ogroman novac iz Srbije svakog dana odlazi u bunar bez dna.
> 
> Da poludi covek, sta ti sve nedostaje u drzavi, a ti dozvoljavas bagri da drpise drzavne pare pod "patriotskim" parolama za nebuloznu stvar.
> 
> I ne samo to nego jos milion primera!!!
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhh


Ajde ne trabunjaj vise i ne kukaj ko baba.Za koju deceniju docice i tvoj kraj u situaciju ( tuzno ali istinito) da se prica "toplica je srce srbije", pa bih voleo da te pitam da li ces tako govoriti


----------



## RBRS

Singidunum said:


> Ma nesto je lupetala ne znam sad ni da prepricam, obrisala je nalog


----------



## mrskoje

RBRS said:


>


----------



## Singidunum

Nicisyyo said:


> SM


Nesto mi ne uliva ovo poverenje. Da li je moguce da uopste nemamo ni za SM ovih montaznih brana


----------



## Need4Weed

smederevo991 said:


> Evo jos jedne, jos malo pa celo stado da oformite.
> 
> Pozivam te da odes da zivis na to obecano mesto ako se zivi bolje nego u Bg-u. Sta cekas covece ?


Ne živim, ali imam rodbinu tamo! Tamo vlada strahovlada, ali ne od Albanaca - već Srba! Mnogi su maznuli milione, ali niko ne sme ni da pisne, jer je to ipak malo mesto, i ako progovoriš, sledeće jutro te čekaju žestoke batine od "patriota"! Da li je normalno da dom zdravlja ima 1500 zaposlenih? Ne priznaju Kosovo, primaju srpske plate, primali su i "kosovski dodatak", ali istovremeno nisu im smetale ni šiptarske! To je činjenica. U Policiji i Železnicama je donedavno bilo isto! A što se šverca tiče - bratstvo i jedinstvo na delu! Ako Albanac progovori, upucaju ga Albanci, ako Srbin progovori, najebe od "braće" Srba. Idila! NIKADA ne bih živeo na takvom mestu!


----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> Nesto mi ne uliva ovo poverenje. Da li je moguce da uopste nemamo ni za SM ovih montaznih brana


Stvarno, i meni deluje kao da je Sremska Mitrovica ugrozena kao i Sabac, ako ne i vise


----------



## Blaftumi

smederevo991 said:


> Ovo Kraljevo nema kad nije najebalo...


I to uglavnom sa vodom. Ili je nemaju, ili je imaju previse.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

mrskoje said:


>


ja mislim da ovakve majmunluke ne treba šerovati. Svuda, u celom svetu ima ovakvih budala, pa nemoj da im pravimo društvo i obraćamo pažnju na njih. Najbolje je kulirati ovakve budale i to je to. Ako ništa drugo, pošaljimo svi po jedan SMS na 1003


----------



## forestlander

Singidunum said:


> Nesto mi ne uliva ovo poverenje. Da li je moguce da uopste nemamo ni za SM ovih montaznih brana


Moje vidjenje. Razumem da nemamo recimo drzavni centar za vanredne situacije koji bi imao odredjenu kolicinu ovakvih brana i nosio gde treba ( ne opravdavam sadasnje stanje u kojem nema ni jedne), ali stvarno ne mogu da razumem da gradovi koji se nalaze na reci uopste nikada nisu ni pomislili a kammoli nabavili ovakve stvari i mnoge druge koje bi im pomogle da umesto sto gledaju u nebo, preventivno deluju na vreme. Recimo beograd grad od preko 1 500 000 nema ovakve stvari, novi sad isto... O cemu razmisljaju ti gradovi, to je isto kao da vatrogasac krene na zadatak sa praznim kamionom....Znas sta moze da te snadje a ipak nista ne preduzimas.


----------



## RBRS




----------



## Podgoricanin

Bio zauzet juče i danas, pa nisam pratio vijesti... Auuuuu, ljudi, šta je to gore?! :shocked:

Jesu li se ikad ovakve poplave dešavale u Srbiji?


----------



## forestlander

Podgoricanin said:


> Bio zauzet juče i danas, pa nisam pratio vijesti... Auuuuu, ljudi, šta je to gore?! :shocked:
> 
> Jesu li se ikad ovakve poplave dešavale u Srbiji?


Jesu, ali nikada ovakvog inteziteta i na ovolikom prostoru.
Dogodi se recimo kao u jasi tomicu pre 7-8 godina, ali nikada da cela drzava strepi.


----------



## smederevo991

Nemanja034 said:


> Радиоаматери, канал р1-авала, директне информације са терена, које не пролазе кроз политизиране филтере од новина.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/r1-avala


Kud si stavio ovo, slusam vec pola sata kako ljudi zapomazu, nemaju vise goriva pa obustavljaju spasavanje, ljudi zarobljeni u kolima a nema ko da ih oslobodi... Tuga hno:


----------



## Need4Weed

smederevo991 said:


> I ti bi da svalis sve to na Srbe sa Kosova ? E to je ANTIRAZUM.


Gde sam ja to svalio na Srbe sa Kosova? Problem je u Beogradu!


----------



## Boza KG

> *23:02	- Iz Novog Pazara kreću dobrovoljci za Šabac*
> 
> Grad Novi Pazar uputiće sutra rano ujutro autobuse sa dobrovoljcima koji će pomoći Šapcu u odbrani od poplava, najavio je večeras gradonačelnik Pazara Meho Mahmutović.
> Mahmutović je rekao da su gradske vlasti Novog Pazara pozvale mlade ljude tog grada da se solidarišu i da ih se javi što više da pomognu Šapcu u odbrani od poplava.
> 
> *22:37	- Polasci za Šabac iz Žablja i ujutru*
> 
> Polazak za Šabac je organizovan iz Žablja u 8 ujutru. Okupljanje je ispred zgrade opštine.


http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/46...-traje-U-Kolubarskom-okrugu-dve-zrtve-poplava


> *Косовска Митровица*
> 
> Око сто људи из нашег града ће вечерас кренути за Шабац како би помогли људима који су угрожени због поплава и налазе се ван својих домова.


----------



## Mr.Randy Marsh

Људи преко твитера јављају да је лоша организација у Шапцу, фале џакови, песак, неки јављају да имају једну лопату на двадесет људи. Ко иде у Шабац нека понесе лопате и џакове.

Из Новог Сада ка Шапцу се креће конвој од 21 камиона са џаковима песка.
https://twitter.com/Vlada_021/status/467426816349982720


----------



## Nemanja034

smederevo991 said:


> Kud si stavio ovo, slusam vec pola sata kako ljudi zapomazu, nemaju vise goriva pa obustavljaju spasavanje, ljudi zarobljeni u kolima a nema ko da ih oslobodi... Tuga hno:


Ужас...Немам речи...


----------



## Nemanja034

Беба од 3 месеца у критичном стању... јбт, колико ће жртава овде бити...


----------



## Sawovsky

To masovanje neorganizovanih i nemobilisanih ljudi može samo haos i kontra efekat da napravi, već čujem od nekih ljudi koji su tamo da je u gomili puno onih koji su već stigli da se valjano zaroljaju i koji sve ovo doživljavaju kao avanturu.

Dakle trebala je da se vrši organizovana mobilizacija od strane adekvatnih ljudi koji će ljudima deliti opremu i instrukcije, a ne ovako stihijski da se ide i da se pravi ogromna gužva u malom gradu kome preti da se nađe pod ozbiljnom poplavom.


----------



## Fort Lauderdale

Jesu poplave samo kod nas?
Koliko sam vidio ranije na jednoj meteroloskoj slici citava jugoistocna evropa je pod tim kisnim oblakom.


----------



## forestlander

I bosna, i delovi slavonije u hr.


----------



## Singidunum

Jos ako ne uspeju da naprave bedeme bice samo par hiljada vise ljudi za evakuaciju?


----------



## Kot Behemot

darkangel89 said:


> A ako se posle ovoga ne kupi bar eskadrila (12 komada) Mi 17 (kosta 250 miliona $), onda ili menjati vlast ili menjati drzavu treceg nema. :bash:


Има ли смисла да опет поменем оне Ка-27 које смо расходовали?


----------



## Singidunum

Pored BL


----------



## Егзекутор

Kot Behemot said:


> Има ли смисла да опет поменем оне Ка-27 које смо расходовали?


У тоталном смо бесмислу.


----------



## Singidunum

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> ok, ali sta je trebalo da se uradi u predhodnih 20 godina? da se dizu bedemi oko gradova jos po 40 metara? Samo zelim da kazem da ovoliku kolicinu padavina niko nije mogao da predvidi. Cak i za vreme SFRJ, dakle u vreme kada je "postojala" drzava i kada je gradjeno planski, mislim na korita/nasipe...svi nivoi su probijeni


Mora da postoji plan - ako dodje do katastrofalnih poplava sta raditi. Plan nije da premijer histerise na televiziji, plan je da se tacno zna gde sta i kako u tom slucaju. Npr. Amerikanci imaju cak i plasticne kutije za stotine hiljada leseva (sto je stalno izvor teorija zavere a zapravo je samo dobra organizacije savezne sluzbe za upravljanje vanrednim situacijama), dakle spremni su za worst of the worst case scenarios. Da im padne nuklearna bomba na Njujork po ulicama se ne bi valjali lesevi. A kod nas ne mogu ni prosto plan delovanja da naprave unapred. Da se ne trazi panicno smestaj nego da se zna gde bi npr. ti ljudi bili smesteni. To ne kosta nista, to je samo organizacija. A onda tek dolaze vojne rezerve u kojima bi moralo da bude dovoljno potrepstina i za ovako velike poplave. Pa zamislite rat neki da izbije, cela vojska ne moze da sastavi 500 ljudi, i ne moze da odbrani jedan Sabac. I onda tek izgradnja bedema, nasipa, kanala i sl. Mada svi znamo u kakvom su stanju kanali, sto su mogli da izgrade pre 150 godina mi ne mozemo ni da odrzavamo.

Evo jos jedna od stvari je panicenje oko nestanka telefonskih i mobilnih linija, Amerikanci imaju Mobile Emergency Response Support - they may operate a truck with satellite uplink, computers, telephone and power generation at a staging area near a disaster so that the responders can communicate with the outside world.

edit: ispravio broj vojnika sa 1700 na 500


----------



## Boza KG

Тек сад довезли амфибије...


> *00.50* - У Обреновцу је евакуисано више од 3.000 људи и још је много људи којима треба помоћ, каже за РТС Предраг Марић.
> 
> *00.45* - Киша престала да пада у Обреновцу, јавља наш репортер. Војска довезла амфибије (возила која се крећу и по води и копну). У помоћ стигли Словенци.
> 
> *00.30 *- Вода у Обреновцу нарасла за метар од 17 сати, јавља репортер РТС-а са лица места. Потребни чамци са јачим моторима.


http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/story/124/Друштво/1599720/Евакуација+Обреновца,+има+жртава.html


----------



## clashbgd

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/r1-av...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20140516144445


----------



## BL2

Ne znam je li bio snimak BL, krece od predgradja i dijelova laktaske opstine pa je drugi dio u BL


----------



## Егзекутор

Сво то Вучићево драмљење је само направило контраефекат.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

mozda je glupo da mesam politiku sada ovde, ali onaj Vucic je tolika moroncina sa onim stavom, to je uzasno, prozia sve redom ko je sta uradio, kao Dikovicu sta ste isplanirali? Ti...Sabac ne sme da padne...Mali (Sinisa) kako je u Obrenovcu...tisina tamo, necu rec da cujem...brateeeeeeee, daj batali malo


----------



## gagapg

Evo Taxi, u isto vrijeme komentarišemo. 

A gledam Vučića na pinku, a prenemaže se čovjek, izbacuje nekog ministra 
vani zato što je kasnio na sastanak. :nuts: Nešto uzdiše, daje izjave na terenu
i kisne bez kiošobrana. :nuts:

Od predsjednika države niko ne očekuje da ide po terenu sa namjerom da 
"pomaže"! Dovolljno je da se pojavi na terenu, da izjave i to je to. Sve 
ostalo je vještačko prenamaganje!

Barem tako meni izgleda!


----------



## smederevo991

Inace tek mi sad palo na pamet, pa ako padne Sabac, pada i hemijska industrija tog kraja sto bi znacilo jos vecu ekolosku katastrofu...


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

ma majmuncina bre


----------



## Притвореник

smederevo991 said:


> Inace tek mi sad palo na pamet, pa ako padne Sabac, pada i hemijska industrija tog kraja sto bi znacilo jos vecu ekolosku katastrofu...


Надам се да из тих фабрика за сваки случај износе цистернама опасне материје...


----------



## mrskoje

Ако већ цивилна заштита није имала довоњно особља, зашто војска није мобилисала резервни састав или полиција ангажовала припаднике који су слободни због годишњег, испуњеног броја сати или неког другог разлога.
Нека ме неки од правника исправи ако гријешим, али зар нема држава право мобилисати одређен дио војноспособног становништва због вандредног стања.


----------



## Госпоџа

Ја не знам да ли се неки болесни људи по ФБ и Твитеру зезају, али мени стало искачу вапаји за помоћ страдалима из Обреновца.

Десетак таквих сваког сата. (Мислим на индивидуалне позиве на помоћ, не генерално.)

Престрашно!!!

Овако нешто:




> ZMAJ JOVINA 36, DUDOVI, OBRENOVAC - DVE BEBE NA DRUGOM SPRATU! POMAZITE
> 
> RT RT RT
> Expand


----------



## delija90

smederevo991 said:


> Inace tek mi sad palo na pamet, pa ako padne Sabac, pada i hemijska industrija tog kraja sto bi znacilo jos vecu ekolosku katastrofu...


То је и цела поента ове хистерије и панике на челу са Вучићем пичећем издајничким.

Иначе, ево кажу да у Шабцу има вишка барем 1000 људи и сад ће тако целу ноћ да кисну напољу и смрзавају се... Каква дезорганизација


----------



## AdnanPD

Ima li novih informacija iz SM?
Ne mogu da dobijem drugaricu nikako, sta se tamo desava?


----------



## smederevo991

Притвореник;114111511 said:


> Надам се да из тих фабрика за сваки случај износе цистернама опасне материје...


A Zorka je na samoj obali maltene, tako da...


----------



## Singidunum

mrskoje said:


> Нека ме неки од правника исправи ако гријешим, али зар нема држава право мобилисати одређен дио војноспособног становништва због вандредног стања.


Rezultati toga bi bili isti ako ne i gori (zbog eventualnog manjka motivacije, sposobnosti) u odnosu na mobilizaciju kod arene.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Ljudi sa Kosova dolaze da pomognu.
Inace nivo vode u Obrenovcu da li pada ili raste trenutno ?


----------



## Госпоџа

AdnanPD said:


> Ima li novih informacija iz SM?
> Ne mogu da dobijem drugaricu nikako, sta se tamo desava?


Објављене су слике на твитеру неког кружног тога. Изгледа прилично лоше, све је под водом.

На жалост, не могу пронаћи сад јер постови смењују једни друге муњевитом брзином.


----------



## Need4Weed

O civilnoj zaštiti i njenoj važnosti smo pisali već ja i Forestpk, proglašeni "ovcama" i "trolovima": http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113803310&postcount=372
Posledica neulaganja, nedostatka vežbi je upravo ovo! Ako nas ovo ne otrezni, ništa neće!


----------



## forestlander

mrskoje said:


> Ако већ цивилна заштита није имала довоњно особља, зашто војска није мобилисала резервни састав или полиција ангажовала припаднике који су слободни због годишњег, испуњеног броја сати или неког другог разлога.
> Нека ме неки од правника исправи ако гријешим, али зар нема држава право мобилисати одређен дио војноспособног становништва због вандредног стања.


I jeste to uradila policija, druga su juce pozvali sa godisnjeg.


----------



## Притвореник

Шта оћеш?
Не иде се на даћу. Не кука се.
Уз песму на радну акцију.


----------



## dedonja

Kot Behemot said:


> Попио сам 2 литре те воде данас, петља још држи.


Pa dobro, vi Vojvođani se ne računate. Vi krizirate kada ne pijete teške metale i patogene mikroorganizme 

Vodi ništa ne fali, za sada. Radnje su opajane što se vode tiče. Kažu u Višnjici da imaju veći promet nego od alkohola za novu godinu...


----------



## Sawovsky

Izveštaj jedno lika sa drugog foruma



> Moj matori se vratio pre sat vremena iz Sapca, u jednom trenutku su poslali kuci kompletnu smenu koja je tamo bila od 12 sati tj od podne, kada je bila mobilizacija zaposlenih u drzavnim firmama kod nas u Rumi, inace je Ru na 30ak km od Sapca...
> nestalo im dzakova i peska, jednostavno su blejalii, smrzavali se tamo... kaze da su poslali previse ljudi a sredstava nema, mnogo njih se privatnim vozilima uputilo tamo, nastalo zakrcenje na putevima a i ovako ih je malo bilo prohodnih, ne mogu da prodju kamioni sa peskom, traktori, bageri za kopanje nista zivo... neki ljudi valjda bleje na centru ispred skupstine, nemaju ni lopate u rukama, haos totalni, a panika vlada samo tako... i jos gore, matori je obican vozac u komunalcu, gomila ljudi iz ostalih firmi poput njega, prvi put se srecu sa takvim stvarima, organizacija 0, ne znaju ljudi ni kako je pametnije dzakove da slazu, ali bukvalno a sami sa sobom u tom poslu...
> 
> a brane samo stranu reke gde je sabac zbog fabrike lekova, sela sa druge strane Save prema rumi koja pripadaju sremu su vec zrtvovali malte ne, a ljudi se samo oglasavaju i polako pocinju da beze....
> a najgore je sto ce mitrovica prva da najebe, sad je ok tamo, bio sam pre 3 sata, ima ljudi i vise nego sto treba za sada, ali ocekuju vodostaj tek sutra i u nedelju da bude jako ozbiljan i niko nema predstavu koliko ce da naraste, a SM je prva na udaru ...
> 
> Ogromna takticka greska, taj Sabac ima bre sa opstinom preko 70-80 hiljada ljudi i vise, mogu oni sami da se brane, samo da su im umesto svih tih buseva i ljudi poslali kamione sa peskom i dzakove, ovako svi pohrilili na Vucicevo lozenje bre pola ljudi ostalo ispred s.centra, umesto da su branili svoje opstine, okolne poplavljene da sprece dalje itd... sta ce svi ti beogradjani i ostali ljudi kad dodje nabujala sava do BGa, a tada daj boze da ne bude kasno...


----------



## Servitium

Gradiška nije pogođena poplavama ali zato si Voda Vrnjci, Rosa i Jana pokupovane do posljednje flaše


----------



## delija90

Sawovsky said:


> Izveštaj jedno lika sa drugog foruma


icard: То је и мени била прва помисао. Који ће им људство поред толико Шапчана од чијег сопственог ангажовања зависи и њихова имовина? На крају је из БГ-а стигло све сем онога што им је заиста требало.


----------



## vladanng

I da..Velike su zrtve u Obrenovcu, kazu da plivaju lesevi ulicama, ali da se cuti.


----------



## Mr.Randy Marsh

> IznogudA ‏@atMushroom 5m
> 
> U šabačkoj „Zorki“ u ovom trenutku nalazi se oko 5.500 tona koncentrovane sumporne kiseline #poplava #srbija #4C #ssss #Poplave2014 #sabac


 ..


----------



## sergionni

Госпоџа;114108119 said:


> Наша посла:


oduvek sam pricao o sbima i njihovoj zivotnoj filozofiji jeftine zabave, a posledica toga je da se politicki vrh bira ne iz elite vec iz onih koji su za podsmeh kako bi se narod sto uspesnije sprdao sa promasajima svojih politickih "lidera" nebi li prosecan srbin ispao faca u drustvu (sledeci sveti koncept jeftine zabave).


----------



## dedonja

Slika od pre 1 minuta... kurva jenjava, premešta se ka zapadu. Bolje bi bilo da ide na istok...










http://www.hidmet.gov.rs/ciril/osmotreni/radarska.php


----------



## Госпоџа

Над Бањалуком ништа не јењава. Киша дословно није стала 48 сати ни за један минут.


----------



## vladanng

delija90 said:


> icard: То је и мени била прва помисао. *Који ће им* људство поред толико Шапчана од чијег сопственог ангажовања зависи и њихова имовина? На крају је из БГ-а стигло све сем онога што им је заиста требало.


Rekoh da su dosli SNS aktivisti i smenili gradonacelnika, javila mi likusa iz Sapca.
Bila tuca na trgu.


----------



## Need4Weed

sergionni said:


> genetski ukorenjeno zlo u srba koje se javlja mutacijom genetske predispozicije ka slobodarskom duhu i solidarnosti a usled pogresno shvacenih i interpretiranih "protestantskih" vrednosti kozmeticki preuzetih iz EU...hno: mutacija ima trajni karakter.


Nije to pitanje genetike već ORGANIZACIJE! JP Srbijaode postoji? Postoji! RHMZS postoji? Postoji! Vučić, onakav sav mokar, postoji? Pa i on postoji! Postoji li sektor za vanradne situacije pri MUP? Postoji! Vojska? Postoji! Već par sati rešavaju Savsku ulicu u Zabrežju. Ko je ovde lud? Potrebna je Agencija za civilnu odbranu!


----------



## Госпоџа

sergionni said:


> oduvek sam pricao o sbima i njihovoj zivotnoj filozofiji jeftine zabave, a posledica toga je da se politicki vrh bira ne iz elite vec iz onih koji su za podsmeh kako bi se narod sto uspesnije sprdao sa promasajima svojih politickih "lidera" nebi li prosecan srbin ispao faca u drustvu (sledeci sveti koncept jeftine zabave).


Проблем је, што рече Пролазник, да је ово МОЖДа принтскрин неког доконог човека.

Јер је много имбецила који намерно дезинформишу људе.

У БЛ је пуштен глас како брана на Бочцу попушта (то би била катастрофа несагледивих размера.).

Ово је принтскрин са профила моје познанице, чији је брат у Шапцу. И она пише да јој је брат јавио да 3000 људи дословно блеји тамо.

Информација је од пре неколико сати, догађаји се брзо мењају.


----------



## sergionni

Need4Weed said:


> Nije to pitanje genetike već ORGANIZACIJE! JP Srbijaode postoji? Postoji! RHMZS postoji? Postoji! Vučić, onakav sav mokar, postoji? Pa i on postoji! Postoji li sektor za vanradne situacije pri MUP? Postoji! Vojska? Postoji! Već par sati rešavaju Savsku ulicu u Zabrežju. Ko je ovde lud? Potrebna je Agencija za civilnu odbranu!


nisi shvatio moj post  nema veze


----------



## Госпоџа

А где је Тома, жив се не чује ноћас?


----------



## sergionni

Госпоџа;114112726 said:


> Проблем је, што рече Пролазник, да је ово МОЖДа принтскрин неког доконог човека.
> 
> Јер је много имбецила који намерно дезинформишу људе.
> 
> У БЛ је пуштен глас како брана на Бочцу попушта (то би била катастрофа несагледивих размера.).
> 
> Ово је принтскрин са профила моје познанице, чији је брат у Шапцу. И она пише да јој је брат јавио да 3000 људи дословно блеји тамо.
> 
> Информација је од пре неколико сати, догађаји се брзо мењају.


da ali to sve ne menja ono sto napisah...a sto je na zalost ipak istina.


----------



## Госпоџа

sergionni said:


> da ali to sve ne menja ono sto napisah...a sto je na zalost ipak istina.


Немогуће је са оволико алкохола у крви било шта схватити правилно.


----------



## dedonja

Nije još gotovo sa kišom, pošto će izgleda ponovo sutra popodne, ali ne na dugo. http://www.sat24.com/foreloop.aspx?type=1&continent=europa


----------



## Need4Weed

sergionni said:


> nisi shvatio moj post  nema veze


Shvatop sam sve! Holandija je u EU, protestantska i više nego liberalna. A i najpodložnija je poplavama! Ovakve kataklizme se tamo ne pamte of 50-ih.


----------



## Livada

Госпоџа;114112469 said:


> U odbranu Šapca krenulo 200 osuđenika i stražara iz niškog zatvora!
> 
> Како дивна прилика за бег.


Bez brige. To su osuđenici sa slabijim tretmanom koje puštaju za vikend napolje. Kad do sad nisu pobegli, neće ni u ovakvom trenutku.

Inače, jedna lepa vest...

MAMA HEROJ: Rodila se beba u potopljenom Obrenovcu:banana: 

Neka je Bog čuva!:cheers:


----------



## Kot Behemot

Nicisyyo said:


>


Јеси тамо можда?

Аха, сад видим да је фотка са Твитера...


----------



## Boza KG

> *10.00* - Пробијен насип код ТЕНТ-а, каже Предраг Марић и упозорава да ако се то не санира, Обреновац би могао би бити у још горој ситуацији.
> 
> Начелник сектора за ванредне ситуације Предраг Марић рекао је да се извлаче прва беживотна тела у Обреновцу, али напомње да се неће излазити у јавност са бројем настрадалих док се вода не повуче.


http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/s...095/Обреновац,+пробијен+насип+код+ТЕНТ-а.html


----------



## forestpk

IZ Sapca



> DRUGGAR KAŽE:
> 
> SABAC JE ODBRANJEN! Zavrsena prica (sto nece objaviti bar jos 15-20 sati). Bespotrebno mediji prave boom (moraju ljudi od neceg da zive), bespotrebno su dolazili iz 16 gradova kada IMAMO hiljade nas koji su juce vraceni kucama jer NIJE BILO POTREBE da se angazujemo pored policije, vojske, volontera, izvidjaca... Branila su se okolna sela koja NEMAJU VEZE sa Savom, dok je u drugim gradovima (Mitrovica, Obrenovac) pomoc bila daleko potrebnija! Organizacija je ocajna, ljudi koji su pritekli u pomoc Sapcu nisu ni znali gde treba da budu rasporedjeni, jer su nasi sastancili satima u opstinskoj sali. Istina crno-bela, BESPOTREBNA panika!
> P.S. Hvala svima koji su se raspitivali, brinuli, zvali... Prijateljstvo nema cenu!


----------



## Nicisyyo

Kot Behemot said:


> Јеси тамо можда?
> 
> Аха, сад видим да је фотка са Твитера...


Da sa tvitera je


----------



## drezdinski

Управо скајпујем са родитељима. Кажу да је комшилук скупио од помоћи шта може али немају коме да дају. Нико не скупља. Такође, прича један од руководилаца у Зорки да држава дословно не да да се круг фабрике додатно осигура џаковима и да шака њих очајнички покушава да спречи катастрофу. Ни војске ни полиције.


----------



## Госпоџа

Свим срцем сам уз обреновачке страдалнике. Управо читам у медијима колико је стање тешко.

Код нас у Републици Српској није ништа сјајније у Шамцу, али то чини ми се никог не занима сем људе из Шамца.

Бијељина је исто критична.


----------



## drezdinski

Све нешто размишљам како је историја курва цинична. Тачно након 100 година од рата који је Србију довео на ивицу нестанка, дође ти потоп који те докусури...


----------



## Госпоџа

*OPREZ! Pojavio se lažni račun Crvenog Krsta Srbije
*

http://dnevno.rs/vesti/srbija/123928-oprez-pojavio-se-lazni-racun-crvenog-krsta-srbije.html


----------



## forestlander

drezdinski said:


> Све нешто размишљам како је историја курва цинична. Тачно након 100 година од рата који је Србију довео на ивицу нестанка, дође ти потоп који те докусури...


Opomena, jer smo zaboravili zasto smo ratovali.


----------



## smederevo991

Krije se broj mrtvih u Obrenovcu ali se zato trubi o herojstvu velikog vodje na sve strane

http://www.telegraf.rs/vesti/politi...o-je-vucic-spasavao-zarobljene-gradjane-video

DO SADA NEVIĐENI SNIMCI: Evo kako je Vučić spasavao zarobljene građane! (VIDEO)


----------



## delija90

Одбише нас код Арене... Али нека, ценим да ће бити посла и у БГ-у.

То што крију број жртава је незабележен случај у цивилизованом свету и невероватно зверство издајничког премијера.


----------



## Госпоџа

6 мртвих пронађено на улицама Добоја.

Не зна се да ли су свих шест из Добоја или их је бујица однекле донела.

МУП каже да има и 10 мртвих, а вероватно и више.

То су прве информације код нас.


----------



## BL2

Госпоџа;114118740 said:


> Свим срцем сам уз обреновачке страдалнике. Управо читам у медијима колико је стање тешко.
> 
> Код нас у Републици Српској није ништа сјајније у Шамцу, али то чини ми се никог не занима сем људе из Шамца.
> 
> Бијељина је исто критична.


nazalost
Doboj je jos najgore prosao a o tome se ovdje ne prica, samo se razglabaju Vuciceve izjave, akcije oko Sapca, kjo je pio ko nije. Dok Dobojem lesevi polove, minska polja pokrenuta, ali nikog to ovdje nije briga Drina zaista nikad veca nije bila.


----------



## Vucko

Zar nisu ocistili minska polja 20 godina posle rata?


----------



## Telep

Из Новог Сада малопре кренуо још један конвој камиона са џаковима песка. И приватних и градских. 

Срамотно је каква неорганизација и политиканство влада доле. Србијо сирота.



BL2 said:


> minska polja pokrenuta, ali nikog to ovdje nije briga


Опет ће деца да гину.


----------



## mrskoje

Vucko said:


> Zar nisu ocistili minska polja 20 godina posle rata?


Очишћена су у непосредној близини града по линијама бившег фронта, међутум у удаљеним мјестима није завршено скроз разминиривање осим на главним правцима. Има доста терена гдје то није, а вода је захватила огромна подручја, тако да постоји могућност да нанесе мине било гдје, а због обилних падавина можда снесе и оне које се налазе по брдима гдје је била линија фронта.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Барем нешто добро у овој несрећи је то што је држава коначно, после година одлагања, увела јединствени телефонски број за хитне случајеве 112.



Vrachar said:


>


Ова слика је из Суботице, када је јуна 2013. пљусак поплавио подвожњак.


----------



## smederevo991

Drugar iz Smedereva kaze da su ljude koji su se skupili da krenu u ugrozena podrucja ugurali u bus, slikali ih novinari i kad su ovi otisli ispraznili su bus pod izgovorom da su im iz Bg-a javili da ne treba vise ljudi.


----------



## Singidunum

delija90 said:


> Одбише нас код Арене...


Danas je bilo koliko toliko organizovanije u smislu da su bili tu ovi iz MUP-a i pokusavali da pronadju medju ljudima one sa iskustvom


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Xfiles

Поплаве у граду Пасау, највеће од 16-ог века, јун 2013.


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Izveštaj za prošlu noć može se svesti u jednu reč katastrofa. Ne mogu da opišem kakvo je stanje. Ne možete poverovati da je nedostatak praktično svega. Vi ovde pričate o nedostatku helikoptera, a nema jebenog goriva, nema baterijskih lampi, nedostatak radio stanica... Ljudi daju maksimum od sebe, ali ovo je neopisivo. Nema onih prsluka za spasavanje.
> 
> Što se helikoptera tiče, ViPVO u slivu Save ovog jutra koristi 6 helikoptera. Problem je što nemamo transportnih helikoptera, što helikopteri nisu opremljeni za TiS noću. Gazele koje koristimo mogu izviđati i obaveštavati, a eventualno spašavati samo one do kojih se može sleteti. Upotrebljavaju se čak i borbeni helikopteri GAMA iz 98.vbr. Transportni avioni T-70 prevoze ruske spasioce iz Niša.
> 
> Nema jebenih čamaca. Rečna flotila koristi i desantne brodove i amfibije (onda vam je jasno koji je nivo vode). U amfibiju stane 50 ljudi prevoženo je i po 60 i više, ali opet u školi Jefimija je bilo negde oko 2.000 ljudi plus vrtić sa 60-oro dece... Sa druge strane neorganizovanost gradskih/republičkih struktura jer nisu obezbedili hranu i vodu na mestu iskrcaja kako bi mornari odneli namernice onima koji nisu evakuisani.
> 
> Vidim sad u medijima i da je broj pripadnika Vojske koji učestvuju u ovome umanjen iz ko zna kakvih razloga. Ne zamerite, ali moram i ovo da kažem. Svi funkcioneri (ministri, gradonačelnici, sekretari i ko već) koji su dolazili i dolaze na teren svojim prisustvom samo ometaju spasioce.
> 
> O broju mrtvih nemam statistiku, ali nek vam Vučko napiše šta sam rekao za noćas. Kuće i zgrade se urušavaju. Evakuacija i dalje traje. Selo Grabovac je relativno "dobro" ali nemaju vode. Evakuacija Bariča upravo treba da počne. Oglasiće se sirene za uzbunu.
> 
> Stanje u ostatku zemlje je takođe teško. U Mitrovici je katastrofa. Nek neko kontaktira vladigarka da vidi šta je s njim.
> 
> Za Šabac su poslali gomilu pijanih budala koje su svojim prisustvom samo odmagale. Neverovatno je da nema ni džakova, a i ono što ima nije se moglo uvezati jer nema nekog kanapa, kabla šta god. Užas!!!
> 
> Pošto je merne uređaje kod Obrenovca odnela voda sve projekcije su odokativne. Noćas je na jednom mestu popustio savski nasip, ali sreća u nesreći je da je nivo potopljene površine bio veći pa je voda oticala.
> 
> Zabrežje sad traži evakuaciju.
> 
> Kao što rekoh nema lampi, ljudi u mraku dozivaju pomoć... Sad je dan pa je mnogo lakše ali noćas...
> 
> Problem je i neorganizovanost jer čamci prebace ljude a nema ko da ih preuzme. Kataklizma.
> 
> Izvinite, što zloupotrebljavam post iako znam da oni koji treba ovo ne čitaju. Koliko vojska kuka da se kupi bar nekoliko polovnih transportnih helikoptera?! I uvek ima nešto važnije? Šta je važnije od života?! Koliko god da koštaju helikopteri, čamci opet su jeftiniji od ljudi!!!!
> 
> I svaka čast vojnicima, policajcima, vatrogascima, Rusima, Slovencima, pripadnicima gorske službe spašavanja, radioamaterima i svima koji učestvuju.
> 
> I molba, ko nije obučen neka ne ide. Organizujte smeštaj, odnesite vodu i hranu, uplatite donaciju ako postoji račun, ali ne treba nam još (potencijalnih) žrtava.


kopiram na sledecu stranu


----------



## Telep




----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Telep

А када је било новца и када су хеликоптери били јефтинији, није влади падало на памет да купи.


----------



## smederevo991

http://www.nspm.rs/hronika/aleksand...vaju-da-nas-okrive-za-vremensku-nepogodu.html



> Поручио је свима да не покушавају да минимизују учинак људи који су ангажовани 36 сати, а неки и више од 46 не спавају и боре се са стихијом и то посебно они у Обреновцу, припадници МУП-а и Војске Србије.
> 
> _*Премијер је рекао и да је поносан на државно руководств*_о наводећи да неки покушавају да и за временску непогоду окриве руководство државе и "соле памет" из фотеља онима који раде и боре се против водене стихије.
> 
> „Замерају нам што уместо 24 сата дневно не радимо 25 сати дневно?“ упитао је Вучић.


Sve mu jebem.


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> nema baterijskih lampi...Neverovatno je da nema ni džakova, a i ono što ima nije se moglo uvezati jer nema nekog kanapa, kabla šta god. Užas!!!


O cemu dalje pricamo, ovo nije finansijski problem. Ostaje da se vidi nakon sto sve ovo prodje da li ce bilo ko pozvati na odgovornost bivse ministre odbrane zbog urusavanja odbrambenih kapaciteta zemlje.



14grifon said:


> Nema jebenih čamaca.


Navodno sa sledeca dva ruska aviona stizu camci, ne znam koliko.



14grifon said:


> Vidim sad u medijima i da je broj pripadnika Vojske koji učestvuju u ovome umanjen iz ko zna kakvih razloga.


MUP objavljuje podatke. Objavili su jutros 447 pripadnika VS.


----------



## BL2

Vucko said:


> Zar nisu ocistili minska polja 20 godina posle rata?


Naravno da nisu, pa i dana danas imas bombi svugdje u Evropi iz 2SR. Cisti se dvadeset godina, ali to je spor proces, ogromno podrucje.

Pruga Banjaluka - Doboj


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## smederevo991

Singidunum said:


> O cemu dalje pricamo, ovo nije finansijski problem. Ostaje da se vidi nakon sto sve ovo prodje da li ce bilo ko pozvati na odgovornost bivse ministre odbrane zbog urusavanja odbrambenih kapaciteta zemlje.


To bi znacilo da Vucic izmedju ostalog, pozove samog sebe na odgovornost, a imam utisak da bi pre izvrsio harikiri nego da prizna da je pogresio. Pa pacenik je upravo izjavio da je ponosan na drzavno rukovodstvo i kako je organizovana odbrana, psihopata neuravnotezena.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## makimax

Nagli porast gornjeg dunava,ne svidja mi se ni malo....

Evo bacite pogled od Beca pa nizvodno....

http://www.hydroinfo.hu/Html/hidinfo/duna.html


----------



## forestpk

Ajde da ne budem ja taj koji mraci u savrsenoj nebeskoj Srbiji.
Pitanje: da li mislite da cemo nakon ovoga izvuci neku pouku i nabaviti opremu?

Bojim se da svi znamo odgovor....
A vec znamo da niko nece biti pozvan na odgovornost sto u predhodnom periodu nije ulagano. Jer ovo vise i nije drzava... ovo je prcija.
Ali jedva cekamo da Rusi jebu kevu Ukrajincima i jebala nas Koncita i njena brada o kojoj trubimo danima. Kod mene na poslu ceo jedan dan je bila tema jebena Koncita ili jebeni Koncita.
A sektor za vanredne situacije ne moze da nabavi jebene baterijske lampe!!!!!!
I posle mi kazu pitacu te kada Toplica bude Albanska.
Pa bice... ovako pametnom narodu neprijatelji ne trebaju.


----------



## dedonja

Наравно... кренуле масовне пљачке (прича један пандур који је био у Обреновцу до јутрос).


----------



## Telep

smederevo991 said:


> To bi znacilo da Vucic izmedju ostalog, pozove samog sebe na odgovornost, a imam utisak da bi pre izvrsio harikiri nego da prizna da je pogresio. Pa pacenik je upravo izjavio da je ponosan na drzavno rukovodstvo i kako je organizovana odbrana, psihopata neuravnotezena.


О чему даље да причамо кад човек јавно постројава и пиша по генералима, директорима и стручњацима, а хвали и персира Стефановићу, Вулину, Гашићу и сл.

А тек нас чека обнова земље...


----------



## Sawovsky

dedonja said:


> Наравно... кренуле масовне пљачке (прича један пандур који је био у Обреновцу до јутрос).


Za takve stvari preki sud na licu mesta.


----------



## skyscraperus

Elementarnu nepogodu ovolikih razmera i njene posledice ne umanjuje ni milion helikoptera i camaca.


----------



## Singidunum

smederevo991 said:


> To bi znacilo da Vucic izmedju ostalog, pozove samog sebe na odgovornost, a imam utisak da bi pre izvrsio harikiri nego da prizna da je pogresio. Pa pacenik je upravo izjavio da je ponosan na drzavno rukovodstvo i kako je organizovana odbrana, psihopata neuravnotezena.


Da pa to je fizicki poremecaj koliko ja znam, ta totalna nemogucnost sagledavanja sopstvene odgovornosti, to nije karakterna crta nego nerazvijen jedan deo mozga. Neko strucniji bi mogao da napise tacno, ali u sustini se uklapa u udzbenicki sablon, to se vidi kada se neko usudi da mu postavi pitanje koje bi moglo da bude protumaceno kao kritika kad krene sa cinizmom i histerijom. Drugacije je ponasanje nego kod prosto ljigavih politicara tipa Tadic, Nikolic koji vrlo dobro znaju sta rade. Jbg, ali nije to problem, problem je u tome sto nema ko da ga kontrolise.


----------



## nikolanis

Autobus dobrovoljaca iz Kumanova:


----------



## BL2




----------



## drezdinski

Поплаве су се већ дешавале па се на грешкама није научило. Зато смо имали избора и афера колико ти душа иште.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## BL2

Prijedor










Samac



















Brcko



















Jajce










Пут Котор Варош – Бања Лука


----------



## 14grifon

Ima li neko ili da krećem?!


----------



## BL2

BL










Doboj


----------



## delija90

14grifon said:


> Ima li neko ili da krećem?!


Питао моје, немају ништа корисно.


----------



## 14grifon

Dobro, nema veze. Čujemo se kad dođem.


----------



## Притвореник

> U Lajkovcu je narod kamenovao vlasnika prodavnice koji je podigao cene hleba i dečije hrane za 3-5 puta.


...


----------



## Притвореник

Како нам се догодио „Потоп”

Боримо се против пирата у Индијском океану и против терориста у Малију, а овде нам људи чекају спас на крововима својих кућа

Док је око њега текла бујица подивљале воде један је директно угрожени грађанин Србије, онако резигнирано за телевизију констатовао: „Важно је да смо спасили животе наших породица и комшија, материјална штета јесте велика, али штету ћемо поправљати после рата”. Можда му се омакло, можда је грађанин несвесно упоредио ову поплаву са ратом, али је очито погодио суштину проблема. Наиме, Србија из године у годину неспремно дочекује рат са елементарним непогодама. Не говорим о земљотресима, већ о пожарима и поплавама.

Стално смо изненађени. Докле више?

Да ли се знају токови, односно корита наших река и речица? Претпостављам да се знају, јер то нису речна корита на Јупитеру. Постоји ли на државном и локалном нивоу икакав дугорочни, или средњорочни план уређења тих корита, или водотокова, уређења тако да не би дошло до изливања и катастрофе? Ако постоји, зашто тај план није и приоритет у буџету? Ако немамо планова, зашто их немамо и ко је за то крив? Има ли Србија уопште неку стратегију за суочавање са потенцијалним елементарним непогодама? Или све сводимо на камионе и вреће са песком? Може ли се општинама наредити да уреде своје водотокове тако да не буде овога чега смо сада сведоци? Или је у све нас ушао коров политике? Јер у древна времена политика је била вештина која је омогућавала људима да живе у слободи, данас би ваљда требала да буде вештина да људи не живе на крову чекајући хеликоптер да их спасе од бујице.

Или сада треба да користимо речи као што су „демонски” и „тајне силе природе”. Па већина наших писаних медија на првим страницама има огроман наслов: „Потоп”. Ваљда библијски, Бог нас кажњава? Апокалипса? А није нуклеарна. Јесмо ли жртва, или кривац? А нисмо били на песми „Евровизије”, нисмо ни гласали...

Или проживљавамо Јонесково позориште

на водени начин? Његова прва драма била је „Ћелава певачица” и одувек је код људи изазивала смех...

Мени је ових дана смешно када чујем апеле власти да сви грађани који имају гумене чамце

те исте предају штабовима цивилне заштите ради помоћи угроженом становништву. Није ваљда да цивилна заштита нема довољан број гумених чамаца? Где су нестали?

Скоро сви су нам политичари ових дана, осим председника, без кишобрана, покислих глава и у јакнама са којих се цеди вода. Јонеско би рекао:„Све пропада, које ли радости!”

Хоћемо ли уопште извући неке поуке из ове несреће? Опет је држава оперативно морала да се ослони на војску, политичка власт још је једном показала оперативну зависност од војске. И сада се показала сва промашеност свих досадашњих тако гламурозно слављених реформи Војске Србије. Смањили смо бројно стање војске, да је она бројчано јача изашла би у великом броју на насипе и рат са воденом стихијом био би несумњиво лакши. Инжењерију смо као род копнене војске свели на минимум, сада тражим на телевизији да видим војне ровокопаче и тешку инжењеријску технику и нешто не могу да угледам те призоре. Где су нам инжењеријски

лансирни мостови, где су нам понтонски, а где

„бејли” мостови да одмах премостимо терене тамо где се то одмах може? Зашто су нам камиони-цистерне за воду толико стари? Зашто немамо адекватне јединице инжењерије за овакве ситуације? Ко је крив што су својевремено послушана наређења из иностранства како преуредити војску? Па сада имамо тактичке радионице и компјутерске симулације са НАТО снагама како се борити против побуњеника у држави Икс, а овамо не можемо да обуздамо ни обичну поплаву. Боримо се против пирата у Индијском океану и против терориста у Малију, а овде нам људи чекају спас на крововима својих кућа.

Посебна је прича набавка нових хеликоптера, ово што сада лети је недовољан број и то се и сада показало. Руси су нам још пре две године понудили да купимо хеликоптере Ми-171 под врло повољним условима, али творци и планери нашег буџета уопште немају одређену своту у буџету за враћање тог кредита. Вероватно се Руси питају ко је овде озбиљан, а ко није.

Народ цени своју војску по ономе што она чини за народ, народ добро зна да би она учинила и више, али да нема средства. Зашто нема средства, то је питање за политичаре. Влада Србије је затражила помоћ од Русије, ЕУ и Словеније. Из Русије и Словеније већ су стигле екипе. Да видимо шта ће да пошаље ЕУ као помоћ. Или ће нам помоћ послати НАТО? Зашто да не. Ево им прилика да окају грехове.

На крају, можемо ли веровати икоме да се ова ситуација неће поновити идуће године?

Мирослав Лазански
објављено: 17.05.2014.


----------



## darkangel89

14grifon said:


> Gagapg, zavisi koja verzija. Najskuplji je Mi-17V-5 valjda, a Mi-171Š je jeftiniji. Kad budem imao vremena pogledaću cene.


Peru je skoro (Mart '14) kupio 24 komad Mi-171Sh po ceni od 16.95 miliona $ po komadu (sama letilica). Celokupni ugovor jos sadrzi i troskove obuke, rezervnih delova i oruzje tako da je celi ugovor u vrednosti od 485,52 miliona $ ili 20.2 miliona $ po komadu.

Takodje Dikovic je u Februaru dao izjavu da 4 Mi-171Sh potpuno opremljenih kostaju oko 67 miliona Evra ili negde od 83-87 miliona $. Sto znaci da je cena po komadu negde oko 21 milion $. Ovo je ista cena kao za Peru.

Cena Mi-17V-5 je nesto veca (u zavisnosti od opreme, ali u principu 2-3 miliona je skuplji od Mi-171Sh). Naprimer Indija V-5 kupuje negde po ceni od 17 miliona $, ali u pitanju je ogroman broj (vise ugovora je u pitanju, ali negde iz secanja cini mi se oko 170 komada). Sa druge strane V-5 za Afganistan je kostao negde oko 24 miliona po komadu (ali ovo ide preko Amera pa je definitivno donekle napumpana cena).

Za kraj, Madjari su pre par nedelja kupili 3 polovna Mi8 za 9 miliona $.


----------



## dedonja

Притвореник;114123625 said:


> Како нам се догодио „Потоп”
> 
> ...
> Мирослав Лазански
> објављено: 17.05.2014.


Pa ono, u pravu je, nema šta... ali ovakve priče se pričaju PRE i posle ovakvog haosa, ne za vreme istog.


----------



## Telep

darkangel89 said:


> Takodje Dikovic je u Februaru dao izjavu da 4 Mi-171Sh potpuno opremljenih kostaju oko 67 miliona Evra ili negde od 83-87 miliona $. Sto znaci da je cena po komadu negde oko 21 milion $. Ovo je ista cena kao za Peru.
> 
> Cena Mi-17V-5 je nesto veca (u zavisnosti od opreme, ali u principu 2-3 miliona je skuplji od Mi-171Sh).


Значи треба нам неких 400-450 милиона евра. Што је цена санације једне државно-партијске пљачке банке.

Која је разлика између Mi-171Sh и Mi-17V-5?


----------



## filip__pg

Danas oko 11 krenuo je konvoj sa sedam jedinica vojske CG sa svom opremom (camci, gnjuracka oprema, vozila...)


----------



## smederevo991

Inace neverovatno je koji medijski mrak vlada u Srbiji, niti jedan medij ne sme da izadje sa makar pretpostavkom o broju zrtava, vec svi i dalje ponavljaju sledecu izjavu



> Beograd -- Najkritičnija tačka u Srbiji je trenutno Obrenovac, počeli smo da iznosimo i prva beživotna tela, kaže načelnik Sektora za vanredne situacije Predrag Marić.
> Foto: Tanjug
> Foto: Tanjug
> 
> On je na konferenciji za novinare rekao da, dok se voda ne povuče, neće se u javnost izlaziti sa brojem žrtava.


I tako ceo dan.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Makedonska vojska poslala pomoć u Srbiju i Bosnu




























mia.mk


----------



## Dejan_SLO

Nešto debelo ne štima kod vas ili ja ne kužim! Slovenački vojni helikopter koji može spašavati i noču čekao neko vreme za dozvolu iz Srbije. Barem tako twittuje jedan sat nazad naš ministar odbrane


----------



## darkangel89

@ Telep
Mi-171Sh je vise namenjen da bude transportni/jurisni helikopter dok je Mi-17V-5 vise namenjen za transport. Medjutim u praksi je sledece:

-Prave se u razlicitim fabrikama te imaju neke razlike medju sobom
-V5 ima vecu nosivost na kuki 4.5>4 tone tereta
-V5 ima sira desna vrata sto olaksava transport, medjutim i kod Sh varijante je ovo moguce (po zahtevu, u standardnoj varijanti su manja vrata)
-V5 obicno ima vise opreme i skuplju opremu (npr. glass kokpit umesto starih pokazivaca), mada se sve to moze staviti i na Sh
-Sh ima vise podvesnih tacaka u odnosu na V5 (6>4), ali i nosi vise razlicitog oruzja u odnosu na V5
-Oba mogu biti sa staklenim nosom ili zatvorenim (tzv delfin nosom)
-Oba mogu imati pozadi ili rampu ili tzv izlaz u obliku skoljke

Sve u svemu V5 se kupuje ako ces ga koristiti za samo transport, dok se Sh kupuje ako ces ga koristiti i kao transportno-jurisni (usustini mini Mi24/35).


----------



## smederevo991

Dejan_SLO said:


> Nešto debelo ne štima kod vas ili ja ne kužim! Slovenački vojni helikopter koji može spašavati i noču čekao neko vreme za dozvolu iz Srbije. Barem tako twittuje jedan sat nazad naš ministar odbrane


Verovatno su nasi morali da izmere da li moze da primi konjinu Vucica.


----------



## Егзекутор

Да ли још траје акција пуњења џакова са песком у Новом Саду? Нека неко од локалних јави.
Хвала.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Ocekujem makedonsku vojsku da prodje pored moje kuce,kada prodje javicu vam .


----------



## forestlander

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> http://www.nspm.rs/hronika/pss-apsu...a-i-lazarevca-zbog-lgbt-zurke-u-beogradu.html
> 
> da li je ovo moguce?


Ostaviti huligane da im polome i ruke i noge. U ovom trenutku njima je do aprade. sad ih mrzim jos vise.


----------



## forestlander

smederevo991 said:


> Inace neverovatno je koji medijski mrak vlada u Srbiji, niti jedan medij ne sme da izadje sa makar pretpostavkom o broju zrtava, vec svi i dalje ponavljaju sledecu izjavu
> 
> 
> 
> I tako ceo dan.


Mozda i bolje, zasto izazivati paniku, i sta imas od toga da znas broj mrtvih?


----------



## smederevo991

Pa verujem da ljudi koji imaju nekog ko je jos uvek zatocen u pogodjenim sredinama bi voleli da znaju istinu. U RS od pocetka azuriraju broj poginulih, a kod nas vlada zabrana.

Sto se tice panike, da ih je briga bilo za paniku ne bi veliki vodja kukao kako je situacija katastrofalna i kako ce biti jos gora.


----------



## Притвореник

Смедерево није то тек тако, хаотична је ситуација са евакуацијом, замисли да не знаш тачно где ти је породица, а чујеш на вестима да има хх мртвих у Обреновцу.


----------



## Telep

forestlander said:


> Mozda i bolje, zasto izazivati paniku


Мислиш нешто као:

"Иимамо и доста мртвих... ал' нећемо да кажемо колико. Има их баш пуно. Али нећемо да кажемо. Пливају мртви. Али нећемо да кажемо да не паниче људи."

?










Нови Сад код ЈГСПНС


----------



## Егзекутор

forestlander said:


> Ostaviti huligane da im polome i ruke i noge. U ovom trenutku njima je do aprade. sad ih mrzim jos vise.


Уместо да су се бацили на посао ти организатори "Прајда" они би да се зајебавају. Тек после овог народ неће никако прихватати те пиздарије од шетњи.


----------



## BL2

Егзекутор;114124459 said:


> Уместо да су се бацили на посао ти организатори "Прајда" они би да се зајебавају. Тек после овог народ неће никако прихватати те пиздарије од шетњи.


*Otkazana Parada ponosa!*

*Srbija* 15:22, 17.05.2014. 
Autor: Foto: Fonet


"Parada ponosa", koja je trebala da bude održana 31. maja, otkazana je do daljnjeg zbog katastrofalne situacije sa poplavama
  

*"Parada ponosa"*, koja je trebala da bude održana 31. maja, otkazana je do daljnjeg zbog katastrofalne situacije sa poplavama.
Prema nezvaničnim informacijama ona se najverovatnije odlaže za septembar ove godine. Zvanična potvrda informaciju iz Organizacionog odbora očekuje se u narednih nekoliko sati.


http://www.kurir-info.rs/otkazana-parada-ponosa-clanak-1372465


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

To treba isterati iz ove zemlje !


----------



## BL2

Brčko


----------



## smederevo991

KATAKLIZMA U KRUPNJU 200 kuća sravnjeno sa zemljom, Lozničani krenuli u pomoć PEŠICE!


----------



## Boza KG

ТЕНТ











> *KATAKLIZMA U KRUPNJU 200 kuća sravnjeno sa zemljom, Lozničani krenuli u pomoć PEŠICE!*
> *17. 05. 2014. *
> 
> Krupanj je doživeo kataklizmu. Izveštaji i slike koje dolaze iz ovog mesta svedoče o gotovo potpunom razaranju koje je ovo maleno mesto doživelo u najvećoj elementarnoj nepogodi koja je pogodila Srbiju u ovom veku.





























*Зворник - клизиште*









*Поплављени Добој 17. мај 2014. *


----------



## forestlander

Telep said:


> Мислиш нешто као:
> 
> "Иимамо и доста мртвих... ал' нећемо да кажемо колико. Има их баш пуно. Али нећемо да кажемо. Пливају мртви. Али нећемо да кажемо да не паниче људи."
> 
> ?


Je l cuo si na tviteru?

Sta ti znaci da ti kazu ima 1 3-4-5 mrtvih? Oces biti srecniji ako saznas, oce li biti manje zrtava ako objave? Apsolutno mi nista ne znaci da kazu koliko je mrtvih, daj da spasavamo zive.


----------



## BL2

Snimci iz centra Bijeljine: Rijeka teče kroz gradske ulice

Jezivi snimci iz Semberije, koja se gotovo ne vidi od vode, objavljuju danas televizije, a četiri sela iz okoline Bijeljine, Batković, Brodac, Ostojićevo i Velino selo, evakuišu se do posljednjeg stanovnika.
U strahu od podivljale Save koja je probila nasip organizuje se *evakuacija čak 10.000 ljudi.*
Osim u okolna sela, u kojima je voda stigla do krovova kuća, i Centar Bijeljine je potpuno poplavljen, a rijeka se sliva niz njene ulice.
Zbog vode koja je prodrla u unutrašnjost zgrade emitovanje programa juče popodne morala je prekinuti i BN TV, a snimak koji slijedi objavljen je u vanrednom programu ove tv kuće...


----------



## SerbiaLove

Al je Doboj poplavljen, kolika je samo dubina na centru grada, neverovatno... Ima li izvestaja o zrtvama, jesu li uspeli da evakuisu sve ostale?


----------



## Boza KG




----------



## Telep

forestlander said:


> Je l cuo si na tviteru?
> 
> Sta ti znaci da ti kazu ima 1 3-4-5 mrtvih? Oces biti srecniji ako saznas, oce li biti manje zrtava ako objave? Apsolutno mi nista ne znaci da kazu koliko je mrtvih, daj da spasavamo zive.


Па обично када кажеш да има мртвих, а то су ставили у први план, јавно на телевизији, кажеш и колико има мртвих.

То око паничења мало губи смисао, ако причаш како пливају гомиле мртвих градом и да ће бити катастрофа библијских размера.


----------



## Baroque

Ох...Держитесь! Братья!


----------



## blik

Za Doboj su javili da je šestoro mrtvih.


----------



## Boza KG

> *17.05.2014
> Iz Belorusije stižu dva helikoptera*
> 
> Beograd -- Po naređenju predsednika Belorusije Aleksandra Lukašenka u Srbiju stižu dva heikoptera MI-8 sa po šest spasilaca i tri motorna čamca, rekao je Marko Đurić.
> 
> Savetnik predsednika Srbije je dodao da će iz Belorusije u ponedeljak u Srbiju sleteti transportni avion IL-76 sa četiri agregata od 100 kw, 20 generatora, 30 pumpi, 20 šatora za po 20 ljudi, 5.000 ćebadi i 20.000 mesnih konzervi.
> 
> Napomenuo je da mu je to potvrdio ambasador Belorusije u Beogradu Vladimir Čušev.
> 
> Inače, Djurić je prošle noći sa pripadnicima Vojske Srbije i pripadnicima Bezbednosne agencije iz Beograda postavljao džakove u fabrici mineralnih djubriva "Zorka eliksir" u Šapcu, koja se nalazi uz sam saveski nasip.


....


----------



## smederevo991

Svaka im cast ! Mi njima sankcije oni nama pomoc, e tako se to radi.


----------



## Притвореник

Питам се да ли је могло раније позвати друге државе за помоћ. Да је у четвртак већ било толико хеликоптера, чамаца и спасилаца, била би друга прича... hno:


----------



## Притвореник

smederevo991 said:


> Svaka im cast ! Mi njima sankcije oni nama pomoc, e tako se to radi.


Само да се постидиш, ништа друго.


----------



## dedonja

Ovo se pojavilo na netu



> Molim vas da objavite , hitno!!! Porodica Pavlovic i mnogi drugi oko cak hiljadu ljudi u mestu Zvecka , potrebna pomoc , do njih nije dosla nikakva vrsta pomoci , telefoni nedostupni , nemaju struju ni vode , niko do njih jos uvek nije dosao , kraj je Donja Zvecka kod Obrenovca , molim sve ljude koji su u mogucnosti da jave kriznom stabu , mi zovemo ali su nedostupni , hvala unapred !!!


----------



## Telep

ВЦГ кренула у помоћ.


----------



## direktor

Pomoc se moze odnjeti na kapiju aerodroma Batajnica tamo je vojska organizovala prihvatanje i sortiranje pomoci , sada helihopteri lete obrenovac , baric aerodrom Batajnica


----------



## Boza KG

*Pukla brana u Bariču, isključena struja, voda nadire u naselje, u toku i evakuacija dela Umke i Ostružnice! *


> 16:06 - RADIO AMATERI: PUKLA BRANA U BARIČU, VODA NADIRE U NASELjE
> 
> Radio amateri javljaju da je pukla brana u Bariču, u dužini od 300 metara i da je voda počela da ulazi u naselje. Ljudi na licu mesta tvrde da je, zbog pucanja brane u Bariču,počela da se povlači voda iz Obrenovca.
> 
> Sava nadolazi i u Beogradu, a prema prognozama, već sutra bi trebalo da bude na koti od 519 centimetara, što je iznad granice redovne odbrane od poplava (500 cm).


----------



## smederevo991

APEL: Vučić da prestane sa patetikom i samosažaljevanjem!


----------



## Стрела

Telep said:


> ВЦГ кренула у помоћ.


Ovo su lažni manevri, zapravo kreću na Dubrovnik


----------



## Boza KG

*Poplave - Republika Srpska
Zvanična stranica Vlade Republike Srpske za informacije i prijave hitnih slučajeva *

На www.vladars.net можете пронаћи централизоване информације


----------



## smederevo991

Neverovatno, vec je oboren sajt na kojem je objavljen apel !


----------



## dedonja

Uspeo sam da ga otvorim


----------



## vladygark

Naredjena evakuacija u delu SM, policija dolazi ljudima na vrata i upozorava da se pripreme...


----------



## Boza KG

> *17:1 - KRAGUJEVAC: MANjI BROJ KLIZIŠTA, JEDNA KUĆA PROKLIZAVA*
> 
> Na području Kragujevca evidentiran je manji broj klizišta, a u najtežoj situaciji je jedna kuća u ulici Karaula 2, koja proklizava, izjavio je Tanjugu zamenik komandanta Štaba civilne zaštite u tom gradu Zoran Jovanović.
> 
> "Šest članove porodice koja živi u toj kući u naselju Beloševac danas smo izmestili kod rođaka", rekao je Jovanović i dodao da na području Kragujevca klizišta ili odrona zemlje ima na sedam lokacija.
> 
> *16:46 - RASINSKI OKRUG:EVAKUACIJA STANOVNIŠTVA U VIŠE MESTA*
> *
> U Mrzenici kod Ćićevca 25 domaćinstava je poplavljeno i u toku je evakuacija stanovništva i stoke, farme pilića u Stalaću su poplavljene, a u selima Obrež i Gornji Katun u opštini Varvarin ugroženo je oko 100 domaćinstava.*
> 
> Sa zajedničke sednice okružnog i gradskog Štaba za vanredne situacije upućen je apel građanima da se pridržavaju saveta nadležnih i da se bez preke potrebe ne okupljaju na kritičnim mestima koja bi mogla da im ugroze bezbednost.
> 
> Prema rečima načelnika Odeljenja za vanredne situacije u Kruševcu Aleksandra Lazarevića, na teritoriji Kruševca otežan je saobraćaj na putu Jasika - Kukljin. U prekidu je saobraćaj između dva kružna toka prema Pojatu, pa se saobraćaj preusmerava preko Jasičkog mosta i Varvarina.
> 
> Reka Zapadna Morava probila je industrijsku zonu u blizini Lamela prometa, a u toku noći zbog problema u selima Jasika, Šanac i Kukljin postavljeno je preko 300 džakova peska.
> 
> Lazarević je rekao da je u prethodna 24 časa evakuisano 139 ljudi iz Trstenika, a najteža situacija je u mestima Grabovac, Bogdanje i Odžaci. Stagnacija Morave se očekuje u narednih 12 sati.
> 
> Situacija na akumulaciji jezera Ćelije je pod kontrolom, trenutno ulazi 23 kubika vode u sekundi iz reke Rasine i Blatašnice, a vrši se ispust od 15 kubika. Rade se redovne analize vode u laboratorijama JKP Vodovod Kruševac i Zavodu za javno zdravlje. Rezultati analiza pokazuju da je voda ispravna za piće.
> 
> *16:38 - STIŽE JOŠ SPASILACA IZ RUSIJE*
> 
> Vođa ruske spasilačke ekipe koju su ruske vlasti poslale u Srbiju da pomogne u borbi sa poplavama rekao je da će se grupa ruskih spasilaca u našoj zemlji uskoro uvećati i da nije isključeno da će avioni stići već danas, prenosi Itar-Tass.
> 
> Ruska agencija navodi i reči Eduarda Čižikova, eksperta ruskog Ministarstva za vanredne situacije, koji je danas izjavio da su ruski spasioci evakuisali više od 500 ljudi u Srbiji, pogođenoj najgorim poplavama u proteklih 120 godina.
> 
> Čižikov je kazao da je situacija u Obrenovcu, gde ruski spasilački tim sada operiše, prilično teška, da je nivo vode i dalje visok, a ljudi se penju na krovove kako bi spasli svoje živote.
> 
> Prema njegovim rečima, spasioci vazduhoplovnog tima "Centrospas" i centra za specijalne spasilačke operacije posebnog rizika "Lider", koji su najpre operisali u centru Obrenovca, sada deluju na obodima grada gde stižu ljudi koji se evakuišu na bezbedna mesta.
> 
> *15:10 - BOSANCI DONIRALI LOPATE ZA ŠAPČANE*
> 
> *"Bekto Preciza" iz Goražde*, jedna od najvecih i najpoznatijih firmi iz regiona, uputila je danas pomoć ugroženima u Srbiji.
> 
> Iz kompanije su poslali, kako su saopštili, šleper lopata kao najpotrebniju pomoć u ovom trenutku za Grad Šabac.
> 
> Pomoć je poslata u dogovoru sa Kriznim šstabom Srbije.


http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...silaca-u-Sremskoj-Mitrovici-pocela-evakuacija


----------



## Podgoricanin

Boza KG said:


> ТЕНТ
> 
> Зворник - клизиште
> 
> Поплављени Добој 17. мај 2014


Jeboteeee.... hno:


----------



## SerbiaLove

Upravo sam cuo online na vezi radio amatera potvrdu jedne smrti u Obrenovcu, nasli jednog coveka.


----------



## Need4Weed

Gde odneti pomoć i kada: http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/s...354/Београд,+где+однети+помоћ+угроженима.html


----------



## BL2

Doboj danas


----------



## Boza KG

Едит: Бржи Бад...


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## delija90

Није ми јасно зашто сад дижу панику и у БГ-у. Да би се НБГ полавио Сава мора да нарасте још барем 2-2.5м а у том случају добијамо панонско море што је ипак мало вероватно. А са десне стране угрожени су Карађорђева, Савска, Сајам,бус и жел. станица који се и иначе плаве барем једном у 15 година и што није нека велика катастрофа.

Био сам сад на Савском кеју и људи, пензоси и деца се шеткају као и иначе.


А што се жртава тиче, већ сада је извесно да се број мери у десетинама. hno:

А жвалави манијак је изјавио да је поносан на своје људе уместо да се њему и свим његовим претходницима суди за планско уништавање војске и подривање свих одбрамбених капацитета државе.

Иначе, Србија би у неком очигледно недостижном стању морала да буде способна да се у оваквим ситуацијама брине и о својој и територији РС а не да будемо у истим ако не и већим проблемима од тамошњих Срба. Курчева матица.


----------



## BL2

drugarica mi pise report



> - Lijepo je znati da nemas gdje predati odjecu u gradu jer su prostorije Crvenog krsta i kod Doma omladine prepune!Crvenom krstu se ne moze prici od ljudi i autonobila.. Ljudi ima, nose hranu, nose sta imaju...
> - Bila sam kod nekadasnjeg mosta kod Vitaminke- i dalje ne mogu vjerovati da ga nema, voda je i dalje brza, velika, blato..prestrasno..Kaze jedan djecak: ovdje su bili transformersi...
> U Cesmu se moze doci pored Pivare i od Incela.jos uvijek nema vode i struje...
> - Prosli smo kroz Budzak, iza skole Borisav Stankovic- tuga pregolema, da covjeka zaboli i srce i dusa i sve ostalo sto ne moze da boli..Voda se povukla,kao da je nije ni bilo...ali blata ima svuda, a ljudi samo iznose stvar i bacaju na gomile..sve je mokro i unisteno....
> strasno izgleda pa ne mogu ni da zamislim kako je u Doboju, Bijeljini, Samcu...u odnosu na njih, BL je odlicno prosla.


----------



## mile85

Pomoc iz Luksemburga u Bl


----------



## BL2

* Na četiri mjesta pukao nasip na Savi kod Bijeljine*

subota, 17 maj 2014 16:59

Prema snimcima BN TV, koje je iz helikoptera napravio njihov snimatelj, jasno se vidi da je nasip na Savi na potezu između Batkovića i Rače pukao na četiri mjesta.

Voda izlazi kao iz neke male brane, a za sada o posljedicama niko ništa ne saopštava.

Na fotografiji, koja je dio našeg snimka, jasno se vidi da je ovo ozbiljan problem, koji bi u narednim satima mogao izazvati još ozbiljnije probleme za stanovništvo semberskih sela Batković, Brdac, Velino Selo i još nekih sjeveroistočnih
dijelova grada Bijeljina.


----------



## BL2

* Mladi šalju šleper pomoći za Doboj*

subota, 17 maj 2014 16:09

BANJA LUKA - Omladinski savjet Republike Srpske, Unija studenata Republike Srpske, Ferijalni savez Republike Srpske i Omladinski komunikativni centar Banja Luka, uz podršku Ministarstva porodice, omladine i sporta Republike Srpske, organizovali su akciju prikupljanja pomoći najugroženijim porodicama u Doboju.

Veliki broj volontera i ljudi dobre volje nesebično su priložili svoje vrijeme, odjeću, obuću i hranu, danas, u banjalučkom Domu omladine.
U ovim trenucima, šleper, koji će uskoro krenuti ka Doboju, puni se neophodnim stvarima.
Za više informacija, kontaktirajte: Dejan Stupar, portparol Omladinskog savjeta Republike Srpske, 065/787-764.
(Agencije)


----------



## BL2

*Prijavite se u bazu podataka volontera*

Volonterski servisi Republike Srpske i omladinske organizacije formiraju bazu volontera koji će biti na raspolaganju za pomoć ugroženim područjima. Ukoliko popunite upitnik bićete kontaktirani.

Kontakt telefoni: 051 921 592, 051 921 594, 051 921 597

Donacije (hrana, odjeća, higijenski paketi) možete dostaviti u DOM OMLADINE Banja Luka od 10 do 20h. Kontakt telefon: 051 215 315

Popunite upitnik u nastavku i kontaktiraćemo Vas:

Upitnik


----------



## BL2

*nevjerovatan *snimak poplava iz BL


----------



## Притвореник

Митровица


----------



## smederevo991

Inace izvinjavam se, one slike iz Smedereva su stare par godina, ljudi sire dezinformacije.hno:


----------



## skyscraperus

BL2 said:


>


ludilo hno:


----------



## skyscraperus

*Čeda specijalac*

Čedomir Jovanović nalazi se u Obrenovcu gde pomaže u evakuaciji građana. U Obrenovcu se nalazi od jutros, i ostaće tamo do daljnjeg. Jovanović je obučen u ronilačko odelo.


----------



## boksabb

delija90 said:


> Није ми јасно зашто сад дижу панику и у БГ-у. Да би се НБГ полавио Сава мора да нарасте још барем 2-2.5м а у том случају добијамо панонско море што је ипак мало вероватно. А са десне стране угрожени су Карађорђева, Савска, Сајам,бус и жел. станица који се и иначе плаве барем једном у 15 година и што није нека велика катастрофа.
> 
> Био сам сад на Савском кеју и људи, пензоси и деца се шеткају као и иначе.
> 
> 
> А што се жртава тиче, већ сада је извесно да се број мери у десетинама. hno:
> 
> А жвалави манијак је изјавио да је поносан на своје људе уместо да се њему и свим његовим претходницима суди за планско уништавање војске и подривање свих одбрамбених капацитета државе.
> 
> Иначе, Србија би у неком очигледно недостижном стању морала да буде способна да се у оваквим ситуацијама брине и о својој и територији РС а не да будемо у истим ако не и већим проблемима од тамошњих Срба. Курчева матица.


Ja sam tek iz ove situacije i ponasanja picoustog shvatio da je covek ne samo nekompetentan i demagog (to se znalo i ranije) vec sto je i najgore psihopata i panicar koji ima ozbiljnih psihopatoloskih problema. Taj vid komunikacije i ponasanja ne prilici ni ulicarima a ne premijeru jedne zemlje. 
Nivo novinarskog izvestavanja tj ulizivacke kamarile postaje degutantan i izaziva mucninu u iole normalnim ljudima.


----------



## blik

*Poplave ugasile 16 života u RS*

http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/hronika/Poplave-ugasile-16-zivota-u-RS-245188.html

N.N. - 17.05.2014 19:38


> BANJALUKA - U Republici Srpskoj je do sada pronađeno 16 žrtava poplava, potvrdio je danas direktor Policije RS, Gojko Vasić.
> 
> On je na konferenciji za novinare rekao da je u Doboju pronađeno devet žrtava, dvije u Modriči i po jedna u Šamcu, Laktašima, Bijeljini, Vlasenici i Srpcu, javio je RTRS.
> 
> Vasić je dodao da se ne zna tačan broj nestalih lica, ali da je otvorena i telefonska linija na koju građani mogu da prijave lica koja su nestala.
> 
> Broj telefona je 051 463 463.
> 
> Telefon je u funkciji 24 sata dnevno, ali Vasić je apelovao na građane da bez potrebe ne opterećuju liniju.
> 
> Uz ovaj broj telefona, građani mogu i na veb stranici MUP-a RS putem mejlova da prijave nestanak osoba.


----------



## boksabb

BL2 said:


> sve si ti to fino napisao, ali kad se desi javna nepogoda osiguranje to *ne pokriva.*


 ako se desi "javna nepogoda" (ma sta to znacilo) to ne pokriva ali ako se desi "elementarna nepogoda " onda pokriva ako je tako naznaceno u uslovima osiguranja


----------



## blik

mile85 said:


> Pomoc iz Luksemburga u Bl


Meni ovo liči na ono iz Litvanije? Jesi siguran da je Luksemburg?


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ Могуће је да је грешка, ове жуте таблице су луксембуршке:


----------



## blik

Dan poslije u Banjaluci.
http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/drustvo/Sa-Nezavisnim-novinama-kroz-Banjaluku-245163.html


----------



## Егзекутор

boksabb said:


> Ja sam tek iz ove situacije i ponasanja picoustog shvatio da je covek ne samo nekompetentan i demagog (to se znalo i ranije) vec sto je i najgore psihopata i panicar koji ima ozbiljnih psihopatoloskih problema. Taj vid komunikacije i ponasanja ne prilici ni ulicarima a ne premijeru jedne zemlje.
> Nivo novinarskog izvestavanja tj ulizivacke kamarile postaje degutantan i izaziva mucninu u iole normalnim ljudima.


Треба да видиш мог комшију како је наложен и у фазону "јеси ли видео како им је Вучић рекао за време ванредне седнице". После те констатације мени је једино преостало да кажем комшији да је слепчина.


----------



## mile85

blik said:


> Meni ovo liči na ono iz Litvanije? Jesi siguran da je Luksemburg?


Sa tvitera sam preuzeo

https://twitter.com/BojanSolaja/status/467698723041333248


----------



## blik

mile85 said:


> Sa tvitera sam preuzeo
> 
> https://twitter.com/BojanSolaja/status/467698723041333248


Bio je post sa istim/ sličnim vozilma sa naznakom da su iz Litvanije. Valjda sa ATV-a. Nije bitno, samo neka su tu. 

Nego, kako je u Župi?


----------



## smederevo991

U Mitrovici gusto


----------



## Nemanja034

Ljudi, nema ni jedna slika ni informacija iz obrenovca, samo vrte ove govnare na televiziji koji daju izjave i apeluju neke gluposti. Sta se desava?


----------



## mile85

blik said:


> Bio je post sa istim/ sličnim vozilma sa naznakom da su iz Litvanije. Valjda sa ATV-a. Nije bitno, samo neka su tu.
> 
> Nego, kako je u Župi?


Vrbas i Turjanica pravili pizdarije, ovde se sve vidi










Turjanica se prva kao po obicaju izlije i tece pored magistrale u Vrbas, samo ovaj put se Vrbas priblizio do puta za Slatinu i poplavio svu okolinu


----------



## blik

Blaško i taj kraj? (Hm, ako je Blaško Župa?)


----------



## forestlander

Burazer mi javlja preko drugova iz policije je doznao, zabranjeni su direktni prenosi situacije iz obrenovca, lesevi "plivaju" po vodi, ovo je vec strasno.


----------



## smederevo991




----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## mirza-sm

14grifon said:


> Jel može neko da mi da link za bosanski forum, poželjno za temu o poplavama ako postoji? Moram da prenesem neki info.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114130724#post114130724


----------



## blik

14grifon said:


> Jel može neko da mi da link za bosanski forum, poželjno za temu o poplavama ako postoji? Moram da prenesem neki info.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114130302#post114130302


----------



## blik

Haj' ti budu brži od Mirze. Malo morgen.


----------



## mirza-sm

> Posts: 30,398


Pa mis´im... :troll:


----------



## 14grifon

Mirza, blik hvala puno. Preneo sam.


----------



## blik

mirza-sm said:


> Pa mis´im... :troll:


Puno poštovanje.


----------



## blik

*Sava će poplaviti i do 10.000 ljudi?
*
Agencije - 17.05.2014 18:17



> BIJELJINA - Rijeka Sava prelijeva nasipe u Batkoviću i Rači te ako nivo rijeke nastavi sa rastom na području Bijeljine bi moglo biti evakuisano između šest i deset hiljada ljudi, potvrdio je za danas gradonačelnik Bijeljine Mićo Mićić.
> ...
> http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/drustvo/Sava-ce-poplaviti-i-do-10000-ljudi-245179.html


----------



## mirza-sm

blik said:


> Puno poštovanje.


U prevodu: Mirza, you geek, get a life 

Btw, moze li mi ko reci kakva je situacija na (mom) NBG? Prijeti li tamo opasnost?


----------



## smederevo991

Izvoli 

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=17&nav_category=12&nav_id=849349


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Boza KG

*POTOPLJENI GRAD Pogled na Obrenovac iz vazduha Video*


----------



## smederevo991

Deluje kao da se voda malko povukla. Ali me opako nervira ta zabrana izvestavanja o Obrenovcu, ovo kao u SSSR-u za vreme Cernobilja.


----------



## Telep

> *Mlava probila nasipe kod Kostolca*
> IZVOR: TANJUG
> 
> Reka Mlava probila nasipe kod Bratinca, Maruljevca i Bradarca i *večeras su hitno potrebni ljudi za odbranu Kopa "Drmno" i TE "Kostolac B"*
> 
> "Situacija na odbrani od poplava od reke Mlave u poslednjih šest sati se pogoršala", saopštio je večears EPS.
> 
> Mlava je probila nasipe kod Bratinca, Maruljevca i Bradarca i preliva nasip kod sela Bradarac, gde su angažovani predstavnici vojske, meštani i zaposleni u Privrednom društvu "TE-KO Kostolac” i ostalim privrednim društvima u Kostolcu. U saospstenju se ističe da se na ovom mestu brane površinski kop “Drmno” i termoelektrana “Kostolac B".
> 
> "Pozivaju se svi radnici, stanovnici, pre svega Kostolca, Požarevca i okolnih mesta da se u što kraćem roku jave na nasipe - na putu za Rukumiju u Bradarcu, u Maljurevcu kod škole i na mostu u Starom Kostolcu", naveo je EPS.


Није ми јасно да не обезбеде ТЕ већ пре два дана. Све јуре догађаје.


----------



## vladygark

Стигла нам је војска у Митровицу, сад се види колико значи имати пар стотина јаких и физички спремних момака. Аутобуси са добровољцима стално пристижу, данас је око 500 људи стигло само из Новог Сада, а има 3-4 аутобуса из Суботице и јоше неколико из других места. Мислим да је стање много боље него јуче, организација пуно боља, камиони и материјал непрекидно пристижу, Сава тренутно стагнира и рекао бих пуно више оптимизма да ћемо се одбранити него јуче.


----------



## Boza KG

Veliki Crljeni


















Kopovi


























https://www.facebook.com/opstina.lazarevac.7


----------



## blik

Boza KG said:


> Veliki Crljeni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kopovi
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/opstina.lazarevac.7


Kao iz "Gospodara prstenova".


----------



## blik

Air Serbia ostavio na temi o, pogađate, Er Srbiji. Ovdje je sada većina ljudi. Nisam ga pitao (izvini AS), ali prenosim. 



> N*adam se da ćete mi oprostiti što pravim off topic ovde i ovako.
> 
> Možda ste videli objave koje je firma objavila na društvenim mrežama. Ako niste preneću ih ovde.
> 
> Ukoliko bilo ko od vas živi u inostranstvu, i u mogućnosti je da pomogne žrtvama poplava u Srbiji, potrebno je da bilo šta od onoga što je trenutno preko potrebno a to su: hrana za bebe, pelene, ćebad itd itd itd dostavi najbližoj Ambasadi Republike Srbije, odnosno Konzularnom predstavništvu itd. Naravno, ukoliko ste u mogućnosti
> 
> Sve to će biti preneto u Beograd redovnim i čarter letovima Air Serbia u najkraćem mogućem roku.
> 
> Hvala još jednom, i sorry za offtopic *


----------



## Gubot

Horrible flood!:cripes: I am so sorry!

What are the causes? Besides the ridiculous amount of rainfall and weak dikes around Bijelijna.


----------



## direktor

Pontonirci vojske srbije poceli su da postavljaju pontone gdje je najpotrebnije , bjele mostove itd 
Slike sa nasipa u sava mali 
















































































































saobracajka na mostu 








provlaci se nafta prije poplave


----------



## Nemanja034

Kazu da mrtvi ljudi plivaju po obrenovcu, i da je prizor zastrasujuci. Narocito preko noci, ljudi kuvaju na rakiju, ko sta ima, u zgradama, uzasni krici i zapomaganja, strasno je u toku noci kad nema ni svetla ni struje, kad samo cujes ljude koji zapomazu. 

Kazu da je poplavni talas tako brzo naisao da niko nije stigao ni da krene da se evakuise. Vecina je ostala u gradu, evakuisano e oko 4000ljudi, i ima ih jos mnogo tamo. Ko zna koliko ih je mrtvo.


----------



## blik

Nemoj da pišeš na bazi "kažu". Dosta je gadno i bez toga.


----------



## Arnorian

Gubot said:


> Horrible flood!:cripes: I am so sorry!
> 
> What are the causes? Besides the ridiculous amount of rainfall and weak dikes around Bijelijna.


A totally uncommon static cyclone than didn't move for four days is the main culprit. It is questionable if it would've been significantly less severe if flood defenses were better. Of course unpreparedness, bad state of drainage canals and levees, and wild construction on the flood plains added to the misery.


----------



## blik

*Vrbanja, Vrbas i Sana opadaju, Una i Sava rastu
*

http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/hronika/Vrbanja-Vrbas-i-Sana-opadaju-Una-i-Sava-rastu-245186.html



> BANJALUKA - Vodostaj rijeke Vrbas u Banjaluci na hidrološkoj stanici Delibašino selo iznosi 542 centimetra, dok vodostaj rijeke Vrbanje iznosi 298 centimetara, što je u odnosu na prethodni dan manje za više od dva metra.
> 
> Rijeka Sana u Prijedoru je u opadanju i njen vodostaj iznosi 534 centimetra, dok je vodostaj Une u Novom Gradu u porastu i iznosi 568 centimetra, podaci su Republičkog hidrometeorološkog zavoda.
> 
> Na području Gradiške i Srpca Sava je iznad kote vanredne odbrane od poplava dok je na hidrološkoj stanici Rača, prema poslednjim podacima, vodostaj iznosio 950 centimetara, što je za dva metra iznad kote vanredne odbrane od poplava.


----------



## boksabb

u vesti na BBCu pominju 8 mrtvih u obrenovcu, plasim se da je broj i veci


----------



## Nemanja034

blik said:


> Nemoj da pišeš na bazi "kažu". Dosta je gadno i bez toga.


Informacije su iz prve ruke od ljudi koji su bili tamo, neki u spasavanju neki zarobljeni.


----------



## Притвореник

Arnorian said:


> A totally uncommon static cyclone than didn't move for four days is the main culprit. It is questionable if it would've been significantly less severe if flood defenses were better. Of course unpreparedness, bad state of drainage canals and levees, and wild construction on the flood plains added to the misery.


If we had more : helicopters, boats, ready units, lamps, pumps, etc etc it would be much better.


----------



## direktor

Evo i par fotki sa šetališta u blokovima fotke su iz ranih popodnevnih sati danas
























http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/465795 ... nja-nasipa


----------



## Gubot

Arnorian said:


> A totally uncommon static cyclone than didn't move for four days is the main culprit. It is questionable if it would've been significantly less severe if flood defenses were better. Of course unpreparedness, bad state of drainage canals and levees, and wild construction on the flood plains added to the misery.


So it was totally unavoidable in almost all placeshno:

BTW, Bulgaria has sent 3 fire trucks, 11 water pumps, 2 motor boats and 26 specialists according to this article. I really feel we could have done better but with current gov, economy and recent floods here...hno:


----------



## Arnorian

Притвореник;114132550 said:


> If we had more : helicopters, boats, ready units, lamps, pumps, etc etc it would be much better.


Salvage operations would've been quicker and more successful, but the overall intensity of the floods would be much the same.


----------



## Boza KG




----------



## Sipuljac

> *Društvena nepogoda*
> Milica Jovanović
> 
> Na kraju, nesreća „biblijskih“ razmera, kako je lažno predstavljena javnosti, možda se zaista nije mogla sprečiti. Možda je svejedno u kakvom su stanju bedemi i kanali, i kakve su partijske budale u međuvremenu preuzele glavnu reč po lokalnim štabovima za krizne situacije i stručnim službama. Mirni potoci možda bi se u svakom slučaju preko noći pretvorili u pobesnelu bujicu koju ništa više ne može zaustaviti.
> 
> Društvena nepogoda, međutim, nije usud gena, mentaliteta ni božije volje već rezultat opasnih – slučajnih ili namernih, svejedno – postupaka i odluka na licu mesta.
> 
> Nekoliko je scena iz poplave događaja koje su bitno odredile ton i atmosferu u društvu pogođenom teškom krizom.
> 
> Bez obzira na hronologiju, možda ključne među njima čine inserti iz televizijskih izveštaja sa vanredne sednice vlade Srbije održane u petak. Scene traju manje od minuta, a u njima premijer Aleksandar Vučić autoritarnim tonom najbližim saradnicima, čelnicima službi koje učestvuju u spasavanju ljudi i saniranju posledica poplave, ispaljuje besmislene komande (Sedi! Tišina! Kasniš!).
> 
> Osim slike nadobudnog čoveka koji nije u stanju da primiri sopstvene emocije i uzburkane utiske čak ni u situaciji kada za osećanja nema vremena, ova neuspela demonstracija čvrstine prikazala je i činjenicu da su najbliži premijerovi saradnici, ljudi od čije stručnosti i veštine upravo zavise životi i imovina hiljada građana – zapravo nesposobni idioti od kojih nikakve vajde nema osim da pokupe beleške Vučićevih zapovesti, jer svi zajedno na našim leđima stiču iskustvo i uče šta treba da se radi.
> 
> *Prilično uznemirenje javnosti izazvao je i izveštaj o Vučićevoj poseti Obrenovcu, kada se premijer kamerama ispovedio koliko ga nerviraju ljudi koji neće da se evakuišu. Ponovljena je poruka o živčanom čoveku koji gubi pribranost u kriznim trenucima, jer uistinu ni ne shvata šta se oko njega dešava. Trećerazredni vatrogasac iz mrduše donje umeo bi da mu objasni da se od preplašenih ljudi ne može očekivati razumna procena opasnosti kao i da postoje izvesne spasilačke veštine kojima se savlađuje strah i nepoverenje ugroženih. Trećerazredni savetnik za javni nastup objasnio bi mu da je revoltirano brbljanje o ženi sa troje dece koja odbija da se evakuiše demonstracija neznanja i bezosećajnosti a ne odlučnosti. Da ih je pitao, to jest.*
> 
> Histerična autoritarnost imala je i neke ozbiljnije posledice od onih po javni imidž nesposobnih vlasti. Očigledno je pred premijerovom arogancijom stručno osoblje ustuknulo jer se konačno niko nije usudio da mu izda profesionalnu i odgovornu komandu da umukne kada je počeo da iznosi poluinformacije o brojnim žrtavama u Obrenovcu – „o kojima nećemo govoriti“ – da raspiruje paniku nesuvislim izjavama o „ratnim merama“ u Šapcu i mogućem planskom probijanju brane i puštanju reke na „drugu stranu“; da izaziva nepotrebnu pometnju među ljudima spremnim da pomognu pozivima da pohrle u Šabac.
> 
> Vučić je u petak glumatao glavnokomandujućeg oružanim snagama i vrhunskog eksperta za hidrogradnju, evakuaciju, sve lokalne komunalne mreže, međunarodne odnose, državne zalihe, krizni menadžment, hitne službe i sve ostalo. Loš nastup ne samo da je podstakao paniku među građanima – istovremeno je ometao stručne, trenirane službe da rade svoj posao.
> 
> Diletantizam i voluntarizam u vreme prirodnih katastrofa mogu dovesti do ozbiljnih tragedija svojom nerazumnom glupošću, čak i kada su im namere humane.


lepo ga je opisala, u svoj ovoj nesreći, jedna od dobrih stvari bi mogla biti početak kraja mita o ovom kretenu(vučiću)


----------



## Boza KG

> *I Kusta poslao helikoptere u akciju spasavanja
> 17. 05. 2014. *
> 
> *Reditelj Emir Kusturica ustupio je spasiocima, koji narod evakuišu iz poplavljenih područja, svoja dva helikoptera „robinson“.*
> 
> Istim letelicama, koji su na Mećavnik sletale zvezde sedme umetnosti, juče i danas spasavaju se deca.
> 
> - Informacija koju sam dobio od pilota, koji operišu u okolini Obrenovca, je da su moji „robinsoni“ spasili 25 ljudi, uglavnom dece. Helikopteri su praktično 24 sata u vazduhu i sve dok traje bitka biće na raspolaganju državi, - kaže za „Blic“ Kusturica.
> 
> On napominje da je sinoć ostao oduševljen prizorom ispred „Arene“ kada se hiljade Beograđana uputilo da brani Šabac.
> 
> - Čovek sam koji veruje u neposrednu humanost. Svaki se novac potroši, sve donacije koje nisu dalekosežne po meni ne ispunjavaju smisao. Rekao bih da je „Andrićgrad“ kao zadužbina zapravo maksimum humanosti koje ja mogu da oslobodim, jer će ona, kao kamenčić koji padne u vodu, dugovečno da čini dobro ljudima – i edukativno, i turistički, i ekonomski, u kreiranju ambijenta da se bolje živi - rekao je Kusturica.
> 
> Njegovi helikopteri učestvovali su i u dopremanju pomoću meštanima Krupnja.


...


----------



## Telep

Ево и Еулекс и Џејмс Блант реаговали. 



> *I Euleks šalje pomoć Srbiji*
> IZVOR: TANJUG
> Kosovska Mitrovica -- Stanovništvu u centralnoj Srbiji koje je pogođeno poplavama sutra će stići pomoć od Euleksa.
> 
> Portparolka Euleksa Dragana Nikolić Solomon precizirala da će Euleks u Srbiju poslati* jedan helikopter koji će na aerodromu u Surčinu biti sutra ujutro u 8:55h*.
> 
> *Kamioni sa humanitarnom pomoći Euleksa namenjenoj stanivništvu koje je ugroženo u poplavama u Srbiji takođe će krenuti sa Kosova i pomoć će dostaviti Crvenom krstu u Mladenovcu sutra ujutro u 09.15 časova*, dodala je Nikolić Solomonova.


----------



## bulgarian20

Ovi snimci i slike su pakao...Kakvo je stanje u jugoistocnoj Srbiji ?
Poplave zahvataju samo Sumadijsku regiju ili ?


----------



## Nemanja034

Grifone, kakva je tvoja prica, nisam pratio od pocetka? Vidim da si informisan pa sam se zapitao.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Singidunum said:


> Nesto mi ne uliva ovo poverenje. Da li je moguce da uopste nemamo ni za SM ovih montaznih brana


koliko ovo kosta? zar nismo mogli ovo da nabavimo? sada cemo da platimo stetu hiljadu puta vecu


----------



## SerbiaLove

Sletele kuće niz padinu ko na klisku... Tuga.


----------



## Telep

Alex_ZR said:


> Тражи се министар за ванредне ситуације! Мора да је негде :scouserd:


Нема нам ни председника...


----------



## Притвореник

Alex_ZR said:


> Да ли је становништво коме је претила поплава упозорена одговарајућим знаком за узбуњивање сиренама? Колико се сећам оних паноа из доба СФРЈ са знацима за узбуњивање, за поплаву је предвиђено 20 секунди једноличног тона-20 секунди завијајућег-20 секунди једноличног.


Иначе би било занимљиво знати где и како су сирене оглашаване. У Панчеву је пре 6-7 година исто оглашена хемијска опасност.


----------



## Nemanja034

14grifon said:


> U kom smislu, Nemanja?


Pa mislim jesi li bio na terenu, jesi li ukljucen u nesto od akcija i slicno? Ili imas neke direktne informacije.


----------



## smederevo991

> Guvernerka Tabaković kaže da je sigurna _*da će premijer Aleksandar Vučić*_ posle tragedije koja je pogodila Srbij_*u uspeti da pokrene radne akcije za obnovu zemlje*_.


Pseta !


----------



## Nemanja034

Telep said:


> Нема нам ни председника...


Mora da otiso da kopa. :bash:


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## skyscraperus




----------



## Егзекутор

*АПЕЛ: Помозимо и њима!
*


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Егзекутор

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> koliko ovo kosta? zar nismo mogli ovo da nabavimo? sada cemo da platimo stetu hiljadu puta vecu


Невероватно је како ове "бране" држе толику воду.


----------



## Nemanja034

Pomislih, zene su nekad efikasnije od muskaraca u informacijama...Cini mi se da neke od njih sa foruma volontiraju po centrima za prihvat, pa odatle i informacije.


> U SC Banjica suga. Hitno dezinfekciona sredstva, presing lek i 5 % sumporne kreme! Hitno!!!


http://www.ana.rs/forum/index.php?topic=185780.3525


----------



## Telep

smederevo991 said:


> Pseta !


Немој тако. Видиш да је човек био визионар. Знао је да ће нам бити потребне десетине хиљада нових јефтиних станова... hno:


----------



## EagleX

@14grifon
Aj mi posalji PM posto nemam opciju da ti ja to prvo uradim, potrebna mi je jedna informacija.


----------



## Nemanja034

Telep said:


> Немој тако. Видиш да је човек био визионар. Знао је да ће нам бити потребне десетине хиљада нових јефтиних станова... hno:


Sad ce i trebati. Nego, iako sam i sam poceo sa time, jer realno ovakva situacija vuce na bes i svakakve misli, ipak mislim da bi trebalo da se suzdrzimo od komentarisanja tih debila na par dana, dok ne prodje sranje. Posle ce biti sasvim dovoljno vremena za prozivanje. 

Osim naravno kad treba da se prenese neka konkretna informacija.


----------



## Necrum

Dragica Nikolic da proda ono sto trenutno ima na sebi imalo bi za jednu garsonjeru


----------



## Госпоџа




----------



## direktor

Poslati panduraciju po prodavnicama i skladistima gradjevinskog materijala i plijeniti dzakove


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## SerbiaLove

Nijedan fakultet neće da odloži ispitni rok *dok se ne donese odluka na nivou Univerziteta*.


----------



## vladanng

Jel je NBGD ugrozen? Ja kao laik mislim da je isto ugrozen koliko i Obrenovac, ali da se cuti, da se ne dize panika?


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## smederevo991

"Prema informacijama koje prenose radio amateri sa prostora opštine Obrenovac gde je i dalje u toku evakuacija stanovništva, lopovi u čamcima obilaze napuštene kuće i pljačkaju ih"


----------



## Kot Behemot

Јел гледао неко данас телевизије?
Другарица ми каже да је само Пинк извештавао редовно о ситуацији. Јел' могуће?


----------



## vladanng

Zena iz Obrenovca(evakuisana) na PINK-u je upravo htela da kaze ko je kriv za ovo u Obrenovcuuu, i u tom trenutku voditeljka se dere i prekida je u panici, i postavlja druga pitanja brzo!!


----------



## smederevo991

@Kot

Koliko sam ja video, svi programi su imali specijalne emisije. Pink je samo izvestavao redovno o Vucicu, kao i uvek.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Егзекутор

14grifon said:


> Ta vest je još od 11 sati pre ponoći.


Пресудити на лицу места, да се ослободимо друштвеног талога. Такви не заслужују да живе.


----------



## smederevo991

Jel su uspeli da pohvataju neke, jel bilo hapsenja ?


----------



## Kot Behemot

smederevo991 said:


> "Prema informacijama koje prenose radio amateri sa prostora opštine Obrenovac gde je i dalje u toku evakuacija stanovništva, lopovi u čamcima obilaze napuštene kuće i pljačkaju ih"


Није ни чудо што људи одбијају да се евакуишу. 
Ове ликове треба подавити у кавезима од бамбуса, на вијетнамски начин.


----------



## Егзекутор

Kot Behemot said:


> Није ни чудо што људи одбијају да се евакуишу.
> Ове ликове треба подавити у кавезима од бамбуса, на вијетнамски начин.


Ти си још маштовитији. Такав шљам буди најгоре пориве у нормалном човеку.


----------



## SerbiaLove

14grifon said:


> Pa jebale ih odluke. 'Oće li i da vam se izdaju pismene potvrde da ste učestvovali u spasavanju?! I koliko džakova ste prevukli.
> 
> Ajde daj adresu da ti potpišem to čudo. Sad su našli da glume pravnu državu.


Peticija je samo za studente. Do sada je ogroman broj studenata potpisao, tj. poržao. Po poslednjim informacijama sa mog fakulteta, prodekan za nastavu je rekao da će se održati vanredna sednica nekog veća na Univerzitetu i da će se sve odložiti do daljnjeg, takva je opšta atmosfera. Samo da što pre to objave, pa da svi idemo da pomažemo bez pritiska od ESPB bodova, hoću li biti na budžetu itd.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## vladanng

http://www.vaseljenska.com/politika...macije-fotografije-video-snimke-iz-obrenovca/


----------



## smederevo991

14grifon said:


> Nemam pojma, skoncentrisao sam se na spašavanje. Ima još dosta ljudi po kućama. Žene, starci, deca, trudnice...
> 
> Loša mi je radio veza, ovaj laptop je poluispravan. Pa valjda javljaju na televiziji nešto?!


Na televiziji, kao i na internet stranicama svih vecih medija, bukvalno se NISTA nije promenilo u odnosu na jutros, reciklira se Maricevo saopstenje o tome da ima zrtvi i da ih nece saopstiti do kraja evakuacije i to je to. Preostaje samo da se covek oslanja na poluzvanicne izvore, i da slusa radio amatere.


----------



## Need4Weed

Ovo što slušam na R1 Avali je SRAMOTA! Treba im nekoliko minuta da utvrde broj ulice u kojoj se nalazi trudnica (Prote Mateje 24, a ne, ne, proveri 55, ipak skokni do 24....)! Nisu u stanju da ustanove da li ima 400 ljudi u nekom gerontološkom centru, trebalo im je DVA sata da ustanove da tamo ima ljudi, bila je amfibija, i pokupila one koji su hteli da se evakuišu! Ne mogu da ustanove da li je neka ulica poplavljena ili ne.... KATASTROFA! Gde su "Orbiteri" VS? Da li je moguće da Gazele izvrše noćno izviđanje?


----------



## SerbiaLove

Uopšte mi nije bila namera da poredim ove gradove, samo sam istakao one koji trpe najviše štete.


----------



## forestlander

SerbiaLove said:


> Zna li neko kakva je procedura po povlačenju vode, šta se prvo radi? Evidencija, procena štete, šta se prvo čisti, sređuje?
> Koliko će samo biti potrebno da se sve dovede u granicu normale?


Prvo se radi ispumpavanje vode iz objekata, zatim ide dezinfekcija deratizacija i dezinsekcija, a procena stete se vrsi usputno.

Sto se tice infrastrukture prvo se ciste pristupni putevi oni najvazniji, obezbedjuje komunikacija, popravljaju vitalni mostovi....


----------



## pipistrel

Дођох сад кући. Били смо у Сремској и Мачванској митровици цео дан. Било је врло зајебано. Вода је цео дан надолазила. На појединим местима је фалило 5-6 цм па да дође до џакова. Да ствар буде гора, испод и око моста са сремске стране формирана је јака матица. Ту је насип од џакова дебео и више од 2 метра, за сваки случај. На осталми деловима са сремске стране вода је мало спорија али је и даље врло опасно. Хиљаде људи су данас у Митровици слагале џакове. Од 17 до 19 часова се очекивао врх поплавног таласа, мада, око 19 часова, кад смо кренули за Београд чинило ми се да је вода пала за 2-3 центиметра. Како је сад, не знам.
Чим смо дошли у Београд отишли смо да слажемо џакове у савском амфитеатру.

Цео дан сам ходао, пунио и носио џакове. ИНе знам ни сам колико сам џакова превалио преко руку и километара прешао. Све ме боли. Толико сам уморан да бих и на курцу заспао. 

Поставићу сутра коју слику. Не могу сада ни да читам шта сте све писали јер је од јутрос написано 27 страна.


----------



## Госпоџа

SerbiaLove said:


> Uopšte mi nije bila namera da poredim ove gradove, samo sam istakao one koji trpe najviše štete.


Нисам ти ја ни замерио.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Nemanja034

Sad pazite, slusajuci radioamatere, ove iste koje vi slusate danas, slusao sam ja 99 te kad su padale bombe. I umesto spasenih ljudi, slusao sam direktan prenos obaranja aviona i palih bombi... To su carevi nad carevima i jedna velika logisticka podrska koja u najtezim situacijama i te kako ume da da podrsku i pomogne u spasavanju zemlje.


----------



## Госпоџа

Nemanja034 said:


> Sad pazite, slusajuci radioamatere, ove iste koje vi slusate danas, slusao sam ja 99 te kad su padale bombe. I umesto spasenih ljudi, slusao sam direktan prenos obaranja aviona i palih bombi... To su carevi nad carevima i jedna velika logisticka podrska koja u najtezim situacijama i te kako ume da da podrsku i pomogne u spasavanju zemlje.


Gde i na cemu slusas radioamatere?


----------



## Nemanja034

Radiostanica, one motorole. Komsija bio radioamater. Bilo je tu dogodovstina koloko hoces, okupi se celo naselje pod restrikcijama ispred kuce i slusa direktan prenos. 5 min. Unapred smi znali kad je avion u naletu nad strazevicom i kad ce da rokne.


----------



## Nemanja034

A sad preko interneta, ona avala 1 kanal. Postavljao sam vec link.


----------



## Atreid

Госпоџа;114137646 said:


> Gde i na cemu slusas radioamatere?


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/r1-avala


----------



## vladanng

Ladno su botovi poceli polako da pripremaju gradjane na katastrofu iz Obrenovca.

Pricaju kako su ljudske zrtve normalne u ovim situacijama, nadaju se da nisu velike, na kuriru stalno probni baloni. Pravdaju se kako ce sad zakon po kome da svi slusaju nesto vlast bla bla...Gasic iz Sapca kaze da su Sapcani skapirali i kad su videli kako izgleda Obrenovac bezali su a nisu cekali poslednji cas kao sto su "nestasni" Obrenovcani!

Video sam jos neke komentare ljudi iz Obrenovca koji kazu da su zrtve nestvarno velike i frapantne.

Mislim da je ovo kraj Vucica.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## vladanng

Da, ali Vucic jos nije saopstio svoju mracnu tajnu iz Obrenovca. Kako ce uspeti to da lazira?

Zajebali su stvari, ne zelim da ti pricam sta sam upravo sad procitao koji broj zrtava, ovo je kraj, katastrofa, bice demonstracija.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Nemanja034

Pvt porfavor.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## vladanng

Ja samo kazem da su prvenstveno gradjani Obrenovca ocajni i kivni na sve.

Ona zena je nervozna htela da kaze na pinku da njih niko nije obavestio..A voditeljka je prekide istog trenutka.

To ne moze tako, ne moze bes naroda tako da se gura ispod tepiha, kad pukne, ima da lete. Isto kao u Turskoj, kad se odjednom cuju tolke zrtve za gradjane koji nisu ni ocekivali nista strasno, bice lose.


----------



## Nemanja034

Nisam.ja nestrpljiv , samo procenjujem da nece lupiti pravu brojku..al ok, ne insistiram, bice vremena i za to.


----------



## drezdinski

Само место Обреновац има око 25.000. Општина 70. Колико је евакуисано? Пар хиљада...?


----------



## pipistrel

Обећао сам неке слике из Митровице од јуче. Најпре да напишем још неколико речи.
Стварно се у људима видела жеља за радом, бар код већине. Зашто? Зато су поједини сељаци са Мачванске стране тврдили да немају грађевинска колица. Ми носимо џакове по 100 метара од места где их је довезао камион, а матори сељаци стоје и гледају. Пази молим те, сеоске куће, вероватно и већина држе стоку а немају колица. 
Причали смо тако док смо радили са мештанима, свима је драго што је неко са стране дошао да ради. Срели смо и неке познанике који су такође дошли са стране.

Е сад неколико слика направљених од стране мог ортака:

Најпре слика сремске стране у нормалним околностима:










и сад:










Ово је тај део где се формирао брзак, вода је буквално била бржа од човека који трчи спринт:










Још неколико слика са сремске стране:


----------



## Nemanja034

@gorcin

Nemam sta dalje da dodam. Odlican tekst.


----------



## pipistrel

И са мачванске стране:























































Дакле, са мачванске стране вода је била мирна и постављени насип од џакова би сигурно издржао притисак воде. Не смем ни да замислим шта би било да је вода пробила са сремске стране, нарочито на делу где се формирао брзак. Треба истаћи и да је град већим делом био испод нивоа надошле реке.

На почетку сам напљувао поједине мештане. Сад да похвалим раднике на сплаву на који смо сели да попијемо пиће како бисмо се окрепили. Нису хтели да нам наплате пиће јер смо дошли са стране да помажемо. Не знам како се зове сплав али ако одете некад тамо препознаћете га тако што се на њему виори застава Јамајке.


----------



## vladygark

Пипи велико хвала теби и твојим људима што сте дошли. Нисам знао да ћеш бити у Митровици, мислио сам да си у Шапцу, да сам знао могли смо се наћи, ја сам рмбачио на делу кеја према Лаћарку где је јуче била тешка ситуација јер је тај део био потпуно незаштићен, тамо је било и Делија који су нам дошли у помоћ и дизали морал песмама код људи па смо успели да санирамо и тај део. 

У сваком случају следећи пут кад нам дођеш - пијемо заједно. :cheers:


----------



## 14grifon

vladygark said:


> У сваком случају следећи пут кад нам дођеш - *пијемо заједно*. :cheers:


Nadam se ne vodu.


----------



## vladygark

^^ Ватрену воду.


----------



## Telep

Људи почели да шире пророчанства баба Ванге.


----------



## pipistrel

vladygark said:


> Пипи велико хвала теби и твојим људима што сте дошли. Нисам знао да ћеш бити у Митровици, мислио сам да си у Шапцу, да сам знао могли смо се наћи, ја сам рмбачио на делу кеја према Лаћарку где је јуче била тешка ситуација јер је тај део био потпуно незаштићен, тамо је било и Делија који су нам дошли у помоћ и дизали морал песмама код људи па смо успели да санирамо и тај део.
> 
> У сваком случају следећи пут кад нам дођеш - пијемо заједно. :cheers:


Мислили смо и ми да ћемо да идемо у Шабац, међути, прво отишли испред Арене где су се људи скупљали али кад смо чули да не треба више људи тамо и да аутобуси не крећу кренули смо за Митровицу.

Е да, сад се сетих и девојака које су пржиле крофне и доносиле их људима и бабе која је кувала кафу па да похвалим и њих.

Какво је сад стање тамо? Јел почела да опада Сава?


----------



## filip__pg

*10.30 Kontingent crnogorske Vojske stigao u Obrenovac*

Kontingent pripadnika Vojske Crne Gore koji je na osnovu Odluke Savjeta za odbranu i bezbjednost i Naredbe ministra odbrane upućen u Republiku Srbiju, sa ciljem angažovanja na spašavanju života građana i zaštite imovine na područjima ugroženim poplavama, uz policijsku pratnju bezbjedno je stigao u Beograd.

„Uprkos otežanim vremenskim uslovima tokom određenih djelova puta, transport ljudstva i opreme protekao je u najboljem redu.Prilikom dočeka i smještaja pripadnicima kontingenta obratio se načelnik Odsjeka za ljudske resurse u Generalštabu Vojske Republike Srbije general major Slađan Đorđević“, saopšteno je iz Vlade Crne Gore.

Danas će kontingent biti angažovan na teritoriji gradske opštine Obrenovac, gdje je stanje u ovom momentu najkritičnije.

Pojašnjeno je da će dalje angažovanje pripadnika Vojske Crne Gore zavisiti od razvoja vremenske situacije i zahtjeva Kriznog štaba Republike Srbije.

http://www.cdm.me/svijet/region/opada-nivo-vode-u-obrenovcu-mirno-jutro-u-sapcu-i-sremskoj-mitrovici


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## vladygark

pipistrel said:


> Мислили смо и ми да ћемо да идемо у Шабац, међути, прво отишли испред Арене где су се људи скупљали али кад смо чули да не треба више људи тамо и да аутобуси не крећу кренули смо за Митровицу.
> 
> Е да, сад се сетих и девојака које су пржиле крофне и доносиле их људима и бабе која је кувала кафу па да похвалим и њих.
> 
> Какво је сад стање тамо? Јел почела да опада Сава?


^^ Јесте, видео сам јутрос на вестима да је у 9 часова измерено 841, јуче је био врхунац на 863, на стубу пешачког моста више не може да се види колики је водостај јер је брзак једноставно однео ону летву. Изгледа да је опадање водостаја код нас у вези са пуцањем бране код Бијељине.

Узгред, јел су вам делили сендвиче и пијаћу воду тамо код моста, нама су јуче донели сендвиче са кобасицом, овдашњи локални привредници су се ангажовали и донирали храну за људе.


----------



## Boza KG

> *17/05/2014 - 20:59
> HEROJ: Čovek koji je sam počeo da sanira put za Krupanj (FOTO)*
> 
> Đukanović nije uspeo da stupi u kontakt ni sa kim iz Gradskog štaba za vanredne situacije u opštini Krupanj i stoga je odlučio da samostalno angažuje privatnu firmu, koja mu je svojom mehanizacijom omogućila da raščisti najproblematičnije delove na saobraćajnici
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Privatni građevinski preduzetnik Milan Đukanović samoinicijativno je započeo da radi sanaciju dela puta od Loznice prema Krupnju, kod sela Lipovača, koji je najviše stradao u vodenoj stihiji proteklih dana.
> 
> Đukanović nije uspeo da stupi u kontakt ni sa kim iz Gradskog štaba za vanredne situacije u opštini Krupanj i stoga je odlučio da samostalno angažuje privatnu firmu “Stobeks”, koja mu je svojom mehanizacijom omogućila da raščisti najproblamatičnije delove na saobraćajnici.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Moje selo Kostajnik i Rađevina su već četiri dana bez struje i vode i tek sporadično smo uspevali da uspostavimo komunikaciju sa ljudima. Krenuli smo iz pravca Loznice i uz pomoć “Stobeksovog” bagera, dva kamiona i jednog skipera uspeli smo da saniramo jednu deonicu puta do Avramović mosta, na lipovači gde je voda odnela asfaltni deo puta koji sada nasipamo – rekao je Đukanović.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On i ostali sada idu prema Rađevini gde se odronilo više od 300 kubika zemljišta, a on je iskoristio priliku da apeluje na ljude iz tog mesta da pomognu na bilo koji način i poručio da ljudi iz opštine u koliko budu imali sluha platiće, u suprotnom on i ostali će se organizovati i sami platiti angažovanim ljudima.





> Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs
> 
> Following the floods in the Balcans, the State of Israel expresses its full solidarity and sympathy with the people of Serbia and Bosnia.
> Israel is providing aid to the region through the Israeli Embassy in Belgrade.
> 
> Photo: The President of the Republika Srpska, Milorad Dodik, is receiving Israeli aid shipment in Bijeljina.





> Грађани Косовске Митровице који су се самоиницијативно организовали у хуманитарној акцији „Грађани Космета бебама у Републици Српској“ позивају све људе добре воље из Косовске Митровице, Звечана, Лепосавића и Зубиног Потока да данас до 18:00 часова на тргу Браће Милић донесу пелене, храну и средства за хигијену намењена бебама, дуготрајно млеко и конзервирану храну.
> 
> Након извршеног препакивања, роба ће се комби возилима транспортовати у Републику Српску у најугроженија подручја захваћена поплавама.











https://www.facebook.com/K.M.KIM028?fref=nf



> Припадници Цивилне заштите из Косовске Митровице вредно обављају све послове око евакуисања становништва из Обреновца и околине.











https://www.facebook.com/kosovskamitrovica028?fref=nf

*Novo Goražde uputilo interventnu pomoć poplavljenoj Bijeljini *









*Вишеград помаже Бијељини у невољи*


----------



## dedonja

strcbrc said:


> Izgleda da je ipak dopuštena neka pomoć iz Hrvatske:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatski-policajci-pomazu-u-evakuaciji-obrenovca/1192276/
> Koliko pratim, nisam vidio da je u Srbiji ovo objavljeno.
> Ali ovo je ipak još uvijek "samo" policija. Ali i to je nešto. Prvo je bila prihvaćena samo pomoć u opremi.
> No hrvatska vojska još nije pozvana. A oni bi mogli najviše pomoći.
> HV ima 24 odlično opremljena helikoptera, sa opremom za spašavanje i sa mogućnošću noćnog leta.
> A sa tim helikopterima idu i vrhunsko izvježbani timovi HGSS-a.
> U Republici Srpskoj su ti helikopteri spasili na stotine života.
> Samo eto, kako bi to izgledalo - hrvatska vojska u Srbiji :|


Објављено је о хрватским тимовима у Србији и Српској.


----------



## EUSERB

Glavna smo vest u MK vestima,a kanal 5 ce kasnije,ako sam dobro razumeo,napraviti neku humanitarnu akciju,gde ce javne licnosti i ljudi da doniraju raznoraznu hranu,itd. za Srbiju i BiH  http://kanal5.com.mk/index.asp (ima uzivo,ode se desno na ono ,,vo zivo,,)


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Bu rsone

dedonja said:


> Објављено је о хрватским тимовима у Србији и Српској.


Hrvatska GSS je dobro obučena i iskusna.Tokom cele godine imaju posla, posebno sa izgubljenim turistima.


----------



## Need4Weed

Nemanja034 said:


> Sad pazite, slusajuci radioamatere, ove iste koje vi slusate danas, slusao sam ja 99 te kad su padale bombe. I umesto spasenih ljudi, slusao sam direktan prenos obaranja aviona i palih bombi... To su carevi nad carevima i jedna velika logisticka podrska koja u najtezim situacijama i te kako ume da da podrsku i pomogne u spasavanju zemlje.


Saglasan sam da su carevi i da mogu da budu od pomoći, i super su ljudi, ali NIKAKO ne mogu da budu OKOSNICA koordinacije spasavanja!


----------



## direktor

MAKIS POPLAVLJEN NESMIJU DA JAVE FABRIKA VODE JE STALA SA PRERADOM JAVIO MI PRIJATELJ IZ MAKSA VODA NIJE ZA UPOTREBU


----------



## pipistrel

Одох сад на аеродром. Један авион са ''13. Маја'' је већ ангажован за извиђање из ваздуха, а неки од нас ће бити приправи и наредних дана, па ако буде требало и змајевима да се лети ту смо. Јављам вечерас ако буде нешто занимљиво.


----------



## 14grifon

Vi ste danas trebali organizovati aeromiting, jel tako?


----------



## Insider2012

Veoma zalosno sve ovo 
Puno snage ljudima koji su pogodjeni i onima koji su u akcij da bi pomogli!
Ja cu baren uplatom pomoc, kad ne mogu drugacije...


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## lafreak84

Grozno kaj so poplave naredile, zna kdo kamo bi mogao ja nakazati novac za pomoc domacim zivotinjama ce ima kamo taki bancni racun u Srbiji?


----------



## MGX

Pruga Beograd -Bar


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Singidunum

МЧС Беларуси направляет спасателей и вертолеты в Сербию
18.05.2014 | Автор: interfax.by

По распоряжению президента Беларуси министерство по чрезвычайным ситуациям направляет спасателей и вертолеты в Сербию, сообщил агентству «Интерфакс-Запад» в воскресенье пресс-секретарь МЧС Беларуси Виталий Новицкий.

«Одновременно готовится к отправке гуманитарный груз», - отметил он.
Читать полностью: http://www.interfax.by/news/belarus/1156537


----------



## Singidunum

lafreak84 said:


> Grozno kaj so poplave naredile, zna kdo kamo bi mogao ja nakazati novac za pomoc domacim zivotinjama ce ima kamo taki bancni racun u Srbiji?


Evo uputstava 
http://ljubljana.mfa.gov.rs/lat/new...cat=118&template=Frontpage3Lat&#disqus_thread

Mozes i odneti pomoc u ambasadu Srbije a Air Serbia je prevozi kasnije za Beograd, samo ih nazovi prethodno, moguce da sutra pocinje skupljanje.


----------



## Singidunum

Zelim da se zahvalim svima koji nesebicno dele informacije sa terena poput grifona, pipistrela i ostalih.

Ovaj thread se nalazi u zatvorenom delu foruma sto znaci da je citljiv tek nakon sto se korisnici uloguju pa je njegov domet ogranicen. Predlazem da se thread pomeri u root foruma, na glavnu stranu, kako bi bio citljiv svima. Udarite like ako se slazete.


----------



## direktor

mislim da su ovo topovi za isusivanje 

Inace evo slika obrenovca iz dvije predhodne poplave i ono sto je vaznije snimak na kojem je ozbjasnjeno kako je ondasnja drzava regovala ali sad nema vise nabrojanih gradjevinski firmi koje su poslae masine bora kecic , kongrap itd pa je za 6 sati tada napravlejno 150 m nasipa 

1930 








1981 









i snimaka oko poplava 1981 kako se i sta radilo i koliko je poslije ulozeno da se stanje popravi 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk0ukdnyScI

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/466198/LEKCIJA-IZ-ISTORIJE-Sve-obrenovacke-poplave


----------



## pop1982

Obična mobilna klima može pomoći pri isušivanju, inače su to ovakve stvari http://najel.bi/o/2131/SU%C5%A0ILEC+ZRAKA+DR250


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## direktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564438&page=3

Sta ovo i gdje madjari rade moze neko prevede


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Livada

bulgarian20 said:


> Ovi snimci i slike su pakao...Kakvo je stanje u jugoistocnoj Srbiji ?
> Poplave zahvataju samo Sumadijsku regiju ili ?


Na jugoistoku nema nikakvih problema. Povećan je vodostaj u rekama, ali daleko je opasnost od izlivanja. Videćemo u naredna 2-3 dana kada se otopi sneg na Kopaoniku, obratiće se pažnja na Toplicu i Ibar, ali mislim da neće biti problema i onih situacija kao pre mesec dana na istom području.


----------



## Servitium

Ima li trenutnih fotografija iz Beograda? Postoji li Facebook stranica?


----------



## Singidunum

U ponedeljak 19.05.2014. godine od 8 do 19 sati u Hotelu Tursit u Varaždinu će se prikupljati pomoć u garderobi, obući, čarapama, vrećama, konzervama, suhoj hrani i svemu za što ljudi misle da može pomoći kako bi se uputila pomoć ugroženim stanovnicima Srbije.
http://zagreb.mfa.gov.rs/lat/newste...cat=118&template=Frontpage3Lat&#disqus_thread


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## 14grifon

Sa batajničkog aerodroma


----------



## smederevo991

Koleginica iz Kikinde i ja smo organizovali prikupljanje pomoci u domu od danas


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skoplje skuplja pomoć


----------



## sergionni

Singidunum said:


> *Prve su priskočile Bugarska, Nemačka, Slovenija i Austrija*, koje su još 16. maja, nekoliko sati nakon što su zahtevi za pomoć stigli u Brisel, *poslali pumpe za vodu visokog kapaciteta, čamce i helikoptere prema Srbiji i BiH. *
> 
> U međuvremenu, humanitarnom naporu su se priključile *Hrvatska, Francuska, Česka, Litvanija, Letonija i Estonija*, kaže se u saopštenju, a za njima *Velika Britanija, Slovačka, Belgija i Luksemburg. *
> 
> Pomoć stiže i iz* Japana, Belorusije i Mađarske*.
> 
> http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=18&nav_category=12&nav_id=849671


naravno da ustaska holandija nije pomoga nista niti ce ikad. joj da samo znate kako mi se ta zemlja i sve njihovo gadi uh...! nekad mi se cini da su oni ona dijamtrala strana svega sto mi kao narod kulturoloski posedujemo.


----------



## direktor

Evo brana koje pod hitno treba nabaviti da se ovo nebi ponovilo molio bih da neko ko zna njemacki da iskopa cijenu po duznom metru ili kako vec 
http://www.hochwasserschutz.de/









































http://www.hochwasserschutz.de/product-range/flow-control-systems-/stop-logs/sealing-technology.html
















http://www.hochwasserschutz.de/product-range/flow-control-systems-/stop-logs/special-solutions-.html


----------



## sergionni

direktor said:


> Evo brana koje pod hitno treba nabaviti da se ovo nebi ponovilo molio bih da neko ko zna njemacki da iskopa cijenu po duznom metru ili kako vec
> http://www.hochwasserschutz.de/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hochwasserschutz.de/product-range/flow-control-systems-/stop-logs/sealing-technology.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hochwasserschutz.de/product-range/flow-control-systems-/stop-logs/special-solutions-.html



prenapredno je to za nas, to se treba odrzavati a mi nismo narod koji odrzava vec narod koji iskoriscava nesto dok to nesto ne crkne pa onda sve ponovo kupuj kad tehnika zakaze zbog enodrzavanja bas kad zatreba.


----------



## Gubot

I heard on the news that the bulgarian team is working in Paracin.
What is the situation there? I guess they are preparing the city and/or the villages along Morava for the upcoming wave.


----------



## Singidunum

Фотографије које су снимили припадници Хеликоптерске јединице МУП-а:









































































18. 05. 2014. САЈ у акцији спасавања




























Припадници Жандармерије са народом у најтежим тренуцима


----------



## Singidunum

Gubot said:


> I heard on the news that the bulgarian team is working in Paracin.
> What is the situation there? I guess they are preparing the city and/or the villages along Morava for the upcoming wave.


Situation in Paracin is very bad, there is no drinking nor technical water and it's flooded.






this photo is from three days ago but news from today are still bad http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=18&nav_category=12&nav_id=849603


----------



## vladanng

SNS je upleo politiku u svemu..U Krupnju nisu na vlasti pa nisu slali pomoc..Ovi nisu normalni.

Kazu revoltirani gradjani Krupnja su teli da lincuju naprednjaka koji je dosao da se slika s nekom vodom kako salje pomoc..Haos ljudi u ovoj katastrofi, izvestavaju samo iz Obrenovca i Sapca, a Mitrovicu zanemaruju zato sto su tamo drugi na vlasti. Ja ne verujem sta oni rade!!


----------



## Boza KG

> *U Krupnju virus, deca povraćaju, lekova nema, klizište odnelo još jednu žrtvu
> 18. 05. 2014. *
> 
> *Pojedini delovi Krupnja i dalje su nepristupačni za dostavu pomoći, a što je najgore pojavio se i virus, a lekova nema, kaže odbornica SNS Vesna Marjanović.*
> 
> - Malo pre sam se vratila iz ulice Dobri potok koja je četvrti dan odsečena od ostatka grada. Tamo je mnogo dece, koja su po svemu sudeći dobila neki virus i povraćaju. Nijedna apoteka u gradu ne radi, nema ni lekova, prepušteni su sami sebi. Ovo je katastrofa - tvrdi Marjanovićeva.
> 
> Oko 600 ljudi je evakuisano ali se polako vraćaju kućama i pokušavaju da ih dovede u red, koliko je to moguće. Humanitarna pomoć stiže sa svih strana, a predsednik opštine, Rade Grujić, kaže da je Krupnju potrebno bukvalno sve.
> 
> Međutim, odbornica Vesna Marjanović, kaže da je za ovakvu situaciju najkrivlja opštinska vlast koja je nespremno dočekala poplave.
> 
> - Pet dana pre poplavnog talasa imali smo inforgmaciju o nevremenu i da će biti poplave, a mi smo prvo poplavno jutro dočekali bez peska, goriva i džakova. Opština ništa nije preduzela da makar pokuša da spasi neku od kuća koje su sravljene sa zemljom - ogorčena je Marjanovićeva koja je potvrdila da većina građana traži smenu Kriznog štaba zbog loše organizacije.
> 
> *Napali Selakovića i Rome*
> 
> Prilikom jučerašnje posete ministra Nikole Selakovića, ogorčeni ljudi kojima je bujica odnela kuće, verbalno su napali ministra Selakovića tvrdeći da nadležni ništa nisu preduzeli da bi se katastrofa ublažila. "Morala je da reaguje policija", tvrde očevici. Meštani Krupnja su ogorčeni na lokalnu vlast koja je samo Romima obezbedila smeštaj u hotelu, dok su svi ostali morali da se snalaze sami, uglavnom smeštajući se kod rodbine.
> 
> Da je situacija u Krupnju katastrofalna slažu se i građani ali i državni funkcioneri koji su posetili centar Rađevine, ministar pravde Nikola Selaković i Rasim Ljajić, potpredsednik Vlade Srbije.
> 
> Putevi prema Krupnju prohodni su zahvaljujući šest teških mašina koje su stigle iz Vrbasa, a kojim se sanira šteta. Struje ima u 70 odsto opštine, a pušten je i alternativni vodovod iz sela Laze. Ovog momenta najveći problem u Krupnju su klizišta koja dodatno ugrožavaju kuće.
> 
> Klizište je odnelo još jedan ljudski život, drugi u ovom gradu, jer je jedno beživotno telo u automobilu pronađeno prvog dana, nakon povlačenja reke Likodre.
> 
> Pomoć stiže organizovano ali i razna udruženja, grupe građana, pa i pojedinci dovoze pomoć i dele je najugoženijima. Pored opštinske komisije, juče je šleper hrane podelio i Nenad Borovčanin, bivši državni sekretar Ministarstva omladine i sporta.


...


----------



## vladanng

Vucic je psihopata.


----------



## Majevčan

*Meštani Krupnja su ogorčeni na lokalnu vlast koja je samo Romima obezbedila smeštaj u hotelu, dok su svi ostali morali da se snalaze sami, uglavnom smeštajući se kod rodbine.*

Докле?


----------



## Singidunum

Evo jedne dobre vesti


Vodja eksperata iz Ministarstva vanrednih situacija kaze da je vrhunac poplava prosao i da povecanje nivoa Save verovatno nece dovesti do novih kriticnih i hitnih situacija 

http://ria.ru/world/20140518/1008295120.html


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam jel bilo

*I Kusta poslao helikoptere u akciju spasavanja*
V. Lojanica | 17. 05. 2014. - 18:37h izmena vesti 19:03h | Komentara: 28

Reditelj Emir Kusturica ustupio je spasiocima, koji narod evakuišu iz poplavljenih područja, svoja dva helikoptera „robinson“. 

Istim letelicama, koji su na Mećavnik sletale zvezde sedme umetnosti, juče i danas spasavaju se deca.


- Informacija koju sam dobio od pilota, koji operišu u okolini Obrenovca, je da su moji „robinsoni“ spasili 25 ljudi, uglavnom dece. Helikopteri su praktično 24 sata u vazduhu i sve dok traje bitka biće na raspolaganju državi, - kaže za „Blic“ Kusturica.


On napominje da je sinoć ostao oduševljen prizorom ispred „Arene“ kada se hiljade Beograđana uputilo da brani Šabac.


- Čovek sam koji veruje u neposrednu humanost. Svaki se novac potroši, sve donacije koje nisu dalekosežne po meni ne ispunjavaju smisao. Rekao bih da je „Andrićgrad“ kao zadužbina zapravo maksimum humanosti koje ja mogu da oslobodim, jer će ona, kao kamenčić koji padne u vodu, dugovečno da čini dobro ljudima – i edukativno, i turistički, i ekonomski, u kreiranju ambijenta da se bolje živi - rekao je Kusturica.



Njegovi helikopteri učestvovali su i u dopremanju pomoću meštanima Krupnja.


----------



## direktor

kakvo je ovo vozilo


----------



## 14grifon

Zaboravih da javim da je slovenački Kuguar stigao i da učestvuje u spašavanju i prevozu potrepština. Videću da se snađem i za fotografiju.


----------



## Singidunum

*Ode "Tamara"!*
Blic | 18. 05. 2014. - 15:34h | Foto: NASA | Komentara: 63

*Ciklon "Tamara" izazvao je pustoš širom Srbije i Bosne i Hercegovine. Sudeći po novim snimcima NASA, kobni oblak konačno je napustio regiju koju je ostavio poplavljenu. *


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Singidunum

*ALARMANTNO: I ovim gradovima je potrebna pomoć, nemojmo ih zaboraviti! *

DRAMATIČNO U PARAĆINU - NEMA STRUJE, VODE, MOBILNE MREŽE 

KRAGUJEVAC: SELO LJUBIČEVAC PETI DAN BEZ VODE I STRUJE 

SMEDEREVO - POČELA ODBRANA GRADA OD DUNAVA 

KOD SVILAJNCA MOGUĆ TALAS VELIKE MORAVE 

SMEDEREVSKA PALANKA OD ČETVRTKA BEZ VODE 

KRUPANJ: POVUKLA SE VODA, KRENULA KLIZIŠTA


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Ovi nisu normalni!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vladars.net/sr-SP-Cyrl/Vlada/media/vijesti/Pages/Naredbe_Republickog_staba_za_vanredne_situacije.aspx
> 
> Dakle, neverovatno. Ne neverovatno, nenormalno. Da bi zatražio pomoć moraš da imaš odgovarajući obrazac (odakle nekome obrazac u potopljenom Doboju ili Šamcu), moraš da ga pošalješ u Banjaluku (kako???) i da sačekaš da ga oni u Banjaluci razmotre. Pa jebote!!!


Nisu jedini

*ППВ И МСП И. Дачић: За помоћ из иностранства неопходне потврде српског конзулатa *

Први потпредседник владе и министар спољних послова Ивица Дачић поручио свим људима у иностранству који желе да помогну да је се неопходно да се јаве нашим конзулатима у земљама у којима се налазе.

„Ако желите да пошаљете помоћ из иностранства, неопходно је да контактирате конзулат Републике Србије у тим земљама како бисте добили неопходне потврде".

Козулатима је неопходно јавити се како би им издали потврду са којом ће несметано прећи границу.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Quilavoce

Bulgarian TV report from the area

It's quite detailed about Paracin.


----------



## Притвореник

У претходна 2 дана су се у панчевачкој Луци Дунав паковали џакови за Београд:


----------



## Boza KG




----------



## Притвореник

filip__pg said:


> *Pomoć za Srbiju i BiH iz cijele Crne Gore*
> 
> Niksic


Да не бјеше Никшићана ....


----------



## BL2

Austrijska vojska na putun za BiH












> Mnogi Bosanci koji žive ovdje su organizovali skupljanje pomoci na društvenim mrežama, vrijednost skupljene robe u prvom navratru je gotovo 1 milion eura.
> Savezni predsjednik Dr. Heinz Fischer je rekao; "Bosanci su vrijedni divljenja, ovako veliku humanitarnu kaciju nikada nisam vidio ovdje u Austriji, moj respekt ide i volonterima i donatorima koji su pomogli ljudima".


----------



## Nemanja034

Danas rasprodaja mokrih patika na sajmu, od 1-3 000 dinara :lol:


----------



## BL2

Austrijski Bundesher donosi:

- oko 2 tone lijekova i 12 tona hrane, uključujući i *120 *camaca, 4.000 madraca, 5000 deka, 6.000 pari cipela, 17.000 jakni i hlača, 4 tone hrane za bebe i 15.000 pari različitie odjece za bebe stavki za obući.

- 500 vojnika dolazi

- 90 Bagera i 150 kamiona

- Austrijska drzava je odobrila i 13 miliona eura pomoci za BiH


----------



## Telep

Аустрија озбиљна држава.



> *Evropski komesar: Srbija može da koristi Fond solidarnosti*
> 
> Evropski komesar za regionalni razvoj Johanes Han izjavio je danas na Evropskom forumu Vahau da Srbija može, kao kandidat za prijem u članstvo EU, da koristi Fond solidarnosti za elementarne nepogode.
> 
> Han je istakao da je EU aktivirala mehanizme civilne zaštite povodom teškog stanja usled poplava u jugoistočnoj Evropi.
> 
> On je ocenio da je veličina katastrofe daleko nadmašila uslove predviđene za korišćenje sredstava Fonda.
> 
> Han se, takođe, izjasnio za nastavak evropskih integracija na zapadnom Balkanu, ocenivši da je to korisno, ne samo da bi se donelo blagostanje u regionu, već i socijalni mir.


----------



## BL2

Vatrogasci iz Salzburga su takodje dosli u pomoc sa 17 vozila, kao i salzburska "Pomoc na vodi" sa tri vozila i camcima za spasavanje


----------



## filip__pg

Obrenovac


----------



## Притвореник

hno:


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Majevčan

BL2 said:


> Austrijski Bundesher donosi:
> 
> - oko 2 tone lijekova i 12 tona hrane, uključujući i *120 *camaca, 4.000 madraca, 5000 deka, 6.000 pari cipela, 17.000 jakni i hlača, 4 tone hrane za bebe i 15.000 pari različitie odjece za bebe stavki za obući.
> 
> - 500 vojnika dolazi
> 
> - 90 Bagera i 150 kamiona
> 
> - Austrijska drzava je odobrila i 13 miliona eura pomoci za BiH


Ово је већ солидна помоћ.kay:


----------



## Singidunum

BL2 said:


> Austrijski Bundesher donosi:
> 
> - oko 2 tone lijekova i 12 tona hrane, uključujući i *120 *camaca, 4.000 madraca, 5000 deka, 6.000 pari cipela, 17.000 jakni i hlača, 4 tone hrane za bebe i 15.000 pari različitie odjece za bebe stavki za obući.
> 
> - 500 vojnika dolazi
> 
> - 90 Bagera i 150 kamiona
> 
> - Austrijska drzava je odobrila i 13 miliona eura pomoci za BiH


Ovi krenuli u aneksiju  Svaka cast!


----------



## Majevčan

Шта би смо тек добили да је Ханс Кристијан Штрахе на власти


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Ма и од Курца је довољно  ^^


----------



## DzoksRS

Novosti pišu da šeik Bin Zajed donira 10 miliona dolara Srbiji.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Од Румуније и даље никаква помоћ ? Или сам ја пропустио неку информацију ?


----------



## Притвореник

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> Од Румуније и даље никаква помоћ ? Или сам ја пропустио неку информацију ?


Шта си се наврзао на Румунију ?


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

па брате комшије су нам. Хрвати нам помажу, они ништа


----------



## Егзекутор

Још једном да поменем истој тој Румунији смо обилато помагали, што је човечански и тако би требало да буде, када су се тресли Карпати.


----------



## NELSON HAHA

Singidunum said:


> Sad sam video neki poduzi komentar, ali sumirano je stav da je Sabac bio najmanje ugrozen i da je zato vodja histericno pozivao na odbranu Sapca da bi se naravno proglasila velika pobeda i uspesna odbrana grada kako bi on bio heroj, pobednik bez cijeg angazovanja bi Sabac bio potopljen i da bi se medijski izbalansiralo rasulo koje je bilo u drugim mestima zbog nespremnosti drzave. Koje je misljenje onih koji su bili u Sapcu?


Ја сам био у Црној Бари код ушћа Дрине у Саву. Од тог села је Дрина удаљена више од 2км, а Сава око 4км. Ушће је дошло до првих кућа и задњег насипа. Ту је направљен делом природни, делом вештачки плавни базен управо за овакве неприлике. Базен је дубок преко 5м, пошумљен и широк километрима. Рачунајте колико воде ту стаје. Никада у историји није претило да пробије насип, а сад је морао да се подиже за још 0,5-1,20м. То довољно говори. Уосталом, скоро читавим током Саве измерени водостаји су виши од историјских максимума за 0,7-1,2м, што се лако да проверити на сајту РХМЗ. Иначе, и када су ранији максимуми мерени долазило је до катастрофалних поплава.

Према томе, тај који је то написао нека једе говна! 

Ја сам задњи на свету који ће да брани Пицоустог жвалоњу и политичаре, али чињеница је да је ово незабележено и да се ни богатије државе не би одбраниле. Хвала богу, Шабац и С. Митровица су одбрањени, нажалост делом и због тога што је пробијен насип код Бијељине што је довело до пада водостаја и смањеног прилива воде, али је зато у РС настао хаос. Пицоусти и његова багра би морали да одговарају због Обреновца који је прсо са свих страна. Очигледно је да они први нису схватили озбиљност ситуације док није било прекасно за Обреновац, па су се онда усрали и почели да кукају и позивају народ да брани Шабац и СМ. Било је то по оној народној - ко се на млеко опече и у јогут дува. Ипак, реакција државе у случају Шапца и СМ је била добра у смислу општег алармирања и мобилисања. Организација је друга ствар, али није сад тренутак да причамо о томе. Видео сам данас код НБГ да је и организација знатно узнапредовала што је веома добро. Нажалост, ми сваку школу плаћамо људским животима и разарањима и чини се да никада нећемо пронићи у основну поруку приче о цврчку и мраву. Увек ћемо бити цврчци. 
Зато су германски народи много сличнији марљивим мравима. Ево како се Аустријанци бране од поплава, веома ефикасно и чак изузетно естетски. Овај систем су продали Словацима који су њиме одбранили Братиславу, практично без икаквих штета. При том, то у Братислави изгледа феноменално, а веома се брзо поставља уз помоћ само неколико машина и неколико радника. Кад одради своје пакује се на палете, палете иду у контејнере, а контејнери у складишта. Вероватно је папрено скупо, али је веома ефикасно и свакако јефтиније од санирања штета од поплава.

http://follow-like-share.com/ljudi/...ti-mnoge-ljude-gradove/#.U3i4brsPFoI.facebook

Слике инсталираног система у Братислави и појединих места у Аустрији.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

уређене државе, гледај лка, ладно шиши траву...свака им част


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^


----------



## direktor

Nelosne u madjarskoj takodje za 333m za Sent Andreu su platili 2 300 000 e svakako moramo posjedovati bar 1 km ovih brana
Kao i betonskih lako prenosivh elemenata koje je domaci patent postavljao sam ranije covjeka niko zovunuo nije za brane 
Takodje ako nekrenu kad se voda povuce u gradju nasipa onda ih treba motkama natjerati.
Takodje zabraniti gradnju kuca u vodoplavnom zemljistu


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## DzoksRS

Plus je i RT-ovao fondaciju za pomoć.
Svaka čast.

Da li je sigurno ono za austrijsku vojsku? Ako jeste, stvarno su se isprsili nema šta, svaka im čast.


----------



## forestpk

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> jbt, sada na RTS-u zamenik ministra za vanredne situacije RUSIJE , dosao je pre par dana da spasava narod, A NAS VELJA ILIC MINISTAR SRPSKI propao u zemlju...ako ga sad ne smene i dozivotno iskljuce iz bilo kakve politike, onda ne znam kada ce...BRUKA VELJO, BRUKA !!!


Pa to sto je taj covek uopste u politici i sto ga i dalje gledamo je velika bruka i oslikava stanje gde se nalazimo kada u 2014 godini Velimir Ilic i dalje jase. U normalnoj zemlji taj covek bi mogao da dogura eventualno do sefa tehnicke sluzbe u nekom lokalnom javnom komunalnom preduzecu.

Sada slusam Utisak nedelje, drago mi je da sam od jednog sagovornika cuo ono sto sve vreme pricam, a to je da ne moze jedna zemlja da gradi Beograd na vodi ili bilo koji drugi megalomanski projekat, a istovremeno nema puteve, pruge, resenu vodoprivredu, opremljenu spasilacku sluzbu itd. Stalno neka megalomanija, a nemamo resena najosnovnija pitanja i imamo infrastrukturu koja se raspada. Ili imamo zapocete i nezavrsene jako bitne projekte (konkretno u vodoprivredi dva jako bitna objekata koja se grade jos malo pa vec trecu deceniju Selovu i Rovni) i umesto da ih zavrsimo mi pocinjemo neke nove nepotrebne. To je uvek odlika neizgradjenih drustva. Znate ono zivim u stali i imam poljski wc, ali cu da kupim najbolji mercedes da svi puknu. Ili gradim kucu na 4 sprata pa ce sva 4 da ostanu nezavrsena ali nema veze neka mi kuca bude veca od komsijine. 
Ovo je ozbiljna opomena da se ova zemlja uzme u pamet i da prestanemo sa nebulozama kada su projekti u pitanju, da zasucemo rukave i da resimo osnovne infrastrukturne porbleme, a to su putevi, zeleznica i vodoprivreda.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Singidunum

Kinezi iz bloka skupljaju pomoc


----------



## smederevo991

Samo za drezdinskog, da ne bude da nam Kinezi nisu pomogli  (slikano ovde kod mene u domu malo pre)


----------



## Singidunum

LJUDINE!
*Srbi sa Farskih ostrva prikupljaju pomoć, ali ne mogu da je dopreme u Srbiju!*
Autor: M. S. P. | 17.05.2014 - 22:31:00h | Komentara: 1










Sećate li se Farskih ostrva? To je ona zemlja koju smo uvek slavili kada smo je izvlačili u kvalifikacijama za razna fudbalska prvenstva. E, sada ponovo treba da ih slavimo!
Naši zemljaci koji žive na Farskim ostrvima, više desetina njih, organizovail su se u prikupljanju pomoći za stanovništvo Srbije ugroženo poplavama, a čim su za to čule, priključile su im se i njihove komšije i prijatelji Farani!

Akciju je pokrenuo naš bivši fotoreporter Andrija Ilić, koji poslednjih godina živi na Farskim ostrvima, koja se nalaze otprilike na pola puta između Norveške i Islanda. Kako nam je rekao, bilo je dovoljno samo da kaže jednom prijatelju Srbinu, koji takođe tamo živi, šta želi da uradi, a onda je krenula lavina...

- Rekao sam prijatelju da želim da prikupim neku pomoć i da je pošaljem u Srbiju, našem stanovništvu ugroženom katastrofalnim poplavama. Već za sat vremena počeo je da mi zvoni telefon i da me zovu drugi Srbi koji tamo žive. Nisam ni znao da nas je toliko ovde - rekao je ponosno Andrija.
Vest o ovoj humanitarnoj akciji brzo je prostrujala Farskim ostrvima, pa su Andriji počeli da se javljaju i sami Farani.


Tamo daleko: Farska ostrva
- Ljudi pitaju šta treba, daju novac i odeću, a mi smo se organizovali i ujednoj garaži sve to prikupljamo - kaže Andrija, ali i dodaje da su naleteli na jednu veliku prepreku...

- Najveći problem jeste kako da dostavimo tu pomoć, kojeće sigurno biti dosta. Ako bismo išli klasičnim putem, onda bismo potrošil previše novca, koji je pametnije da ide stradalima u poplavama. A faranski Crveni krst nije znao šta da nam kaže, kao ni danski. Kontaktirali smo i Creni krst Srbije, ali smo od njih dobili uputstvo koje kao da je pisano za inženjere NASA... Pa, valjda postoji neki način da oni kontaktiraju ovdašnji Crveni krst na Farskim ostrvima, pa da pošiljka stigne em jeftinije, em brže? A zaista nam je hitno potreban način da dostavimo ovu pomoć, koje za sada ima najmanje dva džaka odeće po čoveku koji učestvuje, kao i veća svota novca - apelovao je naš bivši fotoreporter Andrija Ilić.


----------



## Singidunum

Poplava u Gunji u Slavoniji


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Jedinica makedonske policije koja će pomagati u spašavanju sa helikopterom...


----------



## Vrachar




----------



## direktor

Nadam se da ce neko da tu pomoc cortira pakuje u pakete i distribuira ljudima koima je potreban 
Poplava se siri na apV Kuzmin , Bosut , Morovic u opstini Sid apel za preventivno iseljavanje 
Seleo Jamena potopljeno


----------



## Vrachar




----------



## Arnorian

smederevo991 said:


> Samo za drezdinskog, da ne bude da nam Kinezi nisu pomogli  (slikano ovde kod mene u domu malo pre)


Levo je korejsko, desno je japansko.


----------



## Singidunum

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> Од Румуније и даље никаква помоћ ? Или сам ја пропустио неку информацију ?


Ne. Nesto sam nasao i da je Albanija poslala neku pomoc preko NATO ali je stur tekst i jos na albanskom. Ali u svakom slucaju nesto su odreagovali. Tako da jedino od susednih zemalja nije stigla pomoc iz Rumunije plus je odmognuto time sto ne dozvoljavaju i dalje prelet Rusima. Psihopate na vlasti, ne bih im bio u kozi, da tamo zivim, a to ima tezinu kada kaze neko iz zemlje sa ovakvim bolesnicima na vlasti.


----------



## vladygark

Младене јави ако сазнаш нешто у вези ситуације у Јамени, Босуту и Сремској Рачи. Рекли су нам данас у Штабу за одбрану од поплаве у Митровици да наводно нема потребе за добровољцима у тим селима, сад пре сат времена сазнајем да је Јамена цела под водом и да су људи евакуисани, Босут и Рача су веома угрожени али борба још траје. Покушавам да сазнам нешто али очигледно да засада нема организованог превоза из Митровице до ових места.


----------



## direktor

Fotke i video su napravljeni sa RC helikopterom.

Evo ga i video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK1OBD1hLWk

Zainteresovane TV stanice mogu da plate za prava koriscenja ovih snimaka, a sav prihod ce biti uplacen u humanitarne svrhe.

sa bb od gizmo


----------



## smederevo991

Arnorian said:


> Levo je korejsko, desno je japansko.


Sta ja znam, oba je donela kineskinja 

@direktore

Mi cemo ovde sutra da krenemo da sortiramo sve i pakujemo po kutijama, valjda tako svi rade ?


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## mrskoje

Каква је ситуација у Смедеревској Паланци?


----------



## Arnorian

Karađorđevo naselje je i dalje pod vodom ali polako otiče. Danas je bio protest žitelja tog naselja jer nisu dobili nikakvu pomoć u hrani. Većina je evakuisana u školske sale. Ceo grad nema vode, struje ima.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Vrachar said:


>


ovo treba siriti svuda


----------



## Majevčan

Singidunum said:


>


Негдје сам чуо да је цијелу новчана награду коју је зарадио данас у Риму донирао тј. око 550000€?!


----------



## direktor

Stize pomoc iz italije i stize pomoc UN agregati pumpe i druga oprema 
Covjece kako neko da za boravi na cjeli grad da posalje pomoc Smederevsku Palanku 
Pa je li ko kontaktirao dezorganzatore u Bgu


----------



## smederevo991

Majevčan;114159145 said:


> Негдје сам чуо да је цијелу новчана награду коју је зарадио данас у Риму донирао тј. око 550000€?!


Nagrada je 700.000 evra, ali nisam nigde video zvanicno da je potvrdjeno da je sve donirao.


----------



## Servitium

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> ovo treba siriti svuda


Ja već jesam


----------



## Servitium

Mislim da su milion Eura donirali Srbi a ne "Bosanci" , u Vorarlbergu (Mala Srbija) cijeli dan skupljaju pare


----------



## AdnanPD

Servitium said:


> Mislim da su milion Eura donirali Srbi a ne "Bosanci" , u Vorarlbergu (Mala Srbija) cijeli dan skupljaju pare


I Bosnjaci su, nemoj brate nacionalnu pricu ovih dana MOLIM TE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vladanng

Ako niste stavili


----------



## Servitium

AdnanPD said:


> I Bosnjaci su, nemoj brate nacionalnu pricu ovih dana MOLIM TE!!!!!!!!!!!


Ma nije nacionalna priča već znam da su već jednom moj tetak i Srbi iz Lustenaua skupili 200.000 Eura za crkvu u roku od dva dana, a meni je inbox na mojoj stranici blokiran od Švaba i Austrijanaca (naših) koji pišu kako da šalju pare


----------



## Arnorian

direktor said:


> Stize pomoc iz italije i stize pomoc UN agregati pumpe i druga oprema
> Covjece kako neko da za boravi na cjeli grad da posalje pomoc Smederevsku Palanku
> Pa je li ko kontaktirao dezorganzatore u Bgu


Protest je bio jutros, blokirali su glavnu raskrsnicu. Ne znam da li se nešto promenilo kasnije.



> Студенти из Новог Сада прикупили су знатну количину воде, хране и средстава за хигијену, и данас све то проследили Смедеревској Паланци. Ову акцију организовали су чланови удружења "Родитељ" из Смедеревске Паланке, преко своје мреже, а превоз је обезбедио председник општине Смедеревска Паланка. Група ђака из Смедеревске Паланке, повезаних путем интернета, данас су болници „Стефан Високи“ даривали воду, коју су прикупили током једнодневне акције. Иста група основаца посетиће сутра смештајне центре, у којима су лица из поплављених подручја.












http://www.smederevskapalanka.rs/index.php/2-uncategorised/505-2014-05-17-17-15-01




Радослав Милојичић Кена, командант Штаба:



> „Ми смо пре неких годину и по дана платили 14 милиона предузећу Србија воде, по њиховој тужби, као накнаду за одржавање система за одбрану од поплава. *Две године нико из Србија вода није дошао у Смедеревску Паланку. Канали нису очишћени, црпне станице су у катастрофалном стању, нико о томе не води рачуна, *а то је њихова имовина. То није имовина општине Смедеревска Паланка. Мора неко да сноси одговорност за тај несавестан посао. Ми смо сада укључили све расположиве снаге да се та црпна станица, број осам, стави у функцију, јер ће она за седам или осам часова избацити воду из Карађорђевог насеља, и људи ће моћи да санирају штету која је настала. Када се све ово заврши, организоваћемо састанак са свим људима који су оштећени, направићемо комисију која ће пописати штету“ – рекао је командант Штаба.


http://www.smederevskapalanka.rs/index.php/2-uncategorised/506-2014-05-18-05-32-38


----------



## AdnanPD

Servitium said:


> Ma nije nacionalna priča već znam da su već jednom moj tetak i Srbi iz Lustenaua skupili 200.000 Eura za crkvu u roku od dva dana, a meni je inbox na mojoj stranici blokiran od Švaba i Austrijanaca (naših) koji pišu kako da šalju pare


Salju svi zajedno.
Ja znam jer mi rodica takodjer skuplja.

Ovih dana smo svi jedno! Nacionalno se dijelimo opet kad prodje sranje, moze?


----------



## ww87

NAVIJAČI REALA: Molitva za Srbiju i Bosnu










DIVAN GEST VALJADOLIDA: Fudbaleri izašli na teren u majicama Pomoć za Srbiju










Tijeri Anri poručio Srbiji i Bosni: Mislima sam uz vas, budite jaki!

Novak posle osvajanja Rima: Ovo je za Srbiju i Bosnu!


----------



## gagapg

> Ovih dana smo svi jedno! Nacionalno se dijelimo opet kad prodje sranje, moze?


:lol::lol:


----------



## BL2

Servitium said:


> Mislim da su milion Eura donirali Srbi a ne "Bosanci" , u Vorarlbergu (Mala Srbija) cijeli dan skupljaju pare


skupljaju u svim dijelovima Austrije. U Becu se zajedno skuplja za BiH i SRB


----------



## marillion

bravo za sve medije što ništa ne prenose nizvodno od Beograda, drago mi je da su barem ljudi na internetu svesni da se isto dešava i u Braničevskom okrugu, Ćupriji, Paraćinu itd.

žalosno je što je toliko dobrovoljaca otišlo samo na jedno mesto, očigledno ih je bilo višak čim je bilo vremena za ispijanje alkohola

sva sreća, u Zaječaru situacija daleko mirnija tako da sva pomoć odavde ide Paraćinu i Beogradu kao i sva raspoloživa sredstva za spasavanje


----------



## AdnanPD

gagapg said:


> :lol::lol:


Nije smijesno, dva dana sam na camcu i dijelimo ljudima zvali se oni Pero ili Mujo.
Ljudskost iznad svega i onda vidim neku pricu jesu ovi, nisu oni.
Ma jebo to dok ljudima treba pomoc.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

EUSERB said:


> @vejzik To je odvratna realnost..,dobro je na kraju sto policajci nisu dali da se snima grad kad je bilo najteze,ko zna sta bi sve bilo snimljeno..


Znam ja to, ali sto rece onaj ustasa Milic veceras u utisku, mnogo je teze kad se na neki nacin stvar personalizuje.Dok citas o pustim brojkama nekako jos i varis, ali kad su konkretni primeri u pitanju, mnogo je teze.Jos procitah par komentara dole.Ipak nemojmo o bespomocnima.


----------



## Servitium

AdnanPD said:


> Ja sam na terenu dva jebena dana!!!
> 
> Jebo te fejsbuk da te jebo i ta prica. Nema kruha od lajka jebenog!!!


Nosiš laptop na terenu , stalno si online , u jednoj ruci lopata u drugoj laptop


----------



## Servitium

:cheers2:
*Omogućili smo besplatno korišćenje društvenih mreža facebook i twitter putem mobilnih telefona, čak i u slučajevima kada korisnici nisu pretplaćeni na m:tel mobilni internet, kada im je istekla validnost dopune ili ako na računu imaju 0 KM.
Molimo građane da ovu pogodnost koriste racionalno prije svega da bi pomogli najugroženijem stanovništvu, kako bi informacije na vrijeme stigle do onih kojima su najpotrebnije i onih koji pružaju pomoć.*


----------



## ww87

Vodostaji u 23 časa.



>  Водостај ријеке Врбање и Врбаса на подручју града Бања Лука значајно је опао.
>  Ријека Сава на подручју Градишке веома полако расте током цијелог дана и од јутрос од 8:00 до 23:00
> часа порасла је за 8 cm.
>  У Српцу Сава стагнира у последња три сата, док од Брода према Шамцу и Рачи опада 2 cm /сат.
>  Ријеке Сана у Приједору и Уна у Новом Граду опадају 2-4 cm /сат.
>  Водостај ријеке Дрине на хидролошкој станици Радаљ је у стагнацији. У 20:00 часова је износио 335 cm.


Detaljnije: http://www.vladars.net/sr-SP-Cyrl/Documents/Izvjestaj o vodostanju na dan 18 5 2014 2300 h.pdf


----------



## n00bz3r

Kraljina 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bn63LEkIIAAM5Rs.jpg


----------



## direktor

PRIZOR KOJI OSTAVLJA BEZ DAHA: Smederevska Palanka kakvu niko ne pamti!
Ovaj grad sigurno nikada niko nije video pod ovakvim okolnostima. Jedino kako bi se moglo opisati ovaj prizor je - tuga
SMEDEREVSKA PALANKA - Slike Smederevske Palanke snimljeni iz vazduha zaista ostavljau bez daha.

Ovaj grad sigurno nikada niko nije video pod ovakvim okolnostima. Jedino kako bi se moglo opisati ovaj prizor je - tuga.


















http://www.kurir-info.rs/prizor-koj...ka-palanka-kakvu-niko-ne-pamti-clanak-1375467


----------



## BL2

I udruzenje Srba u AT skuplja pomoc. 



> Ljudi, situacija je sledeća: širom Austrije juče je sakupljeno mnogo toga, nešto je već krenulo put Srbije i Srpske-i Bogu hvala, stiglo na svoje odredište! Uspeli smo da koordinišemo nekoliko većih punktova širom Austrije, a danas imamo već potpuniju sliku GDE se skuplja, uskoro očekujemo i izveštaj SA TERENA šta je zaista najneophodnije kako bismo od tog momenta, odn. najkasnije od SUTRA sakupljali po PLANU i što je još bitnije: PRAVILNO RASPOREĐIVALI ZA SRBIJU I REPUBLIKU SRPSKU. Ja znam da bi svi hteli da pomognu, da mi nemamo međusobnu komunikaciju na idealnom organizacionom nivou, ali se stvari ne smeju oteti kontroli! Mi smo jedan narod, ali dva ugrožena područija-tako da apelujem na sve koji su sakupljali i to danas čine, da kada upućuju vozače, vode računa da podjednako šaljemo transporte ka otadžbini, a kada se bude više znalo o tome koliko je i kome STVARNO potrebno, organizovaćemo tome približnu raspodelu!.
> Lično se zahvaljujem na ogromnom odzivu vozača, danas je vrlo važno da ih sve dobro koordinišemo.Slede detaljnije informacije o polascima, mestima za sakupljanje, pratećoj papirologiji itd, a posebno vas sve lično molim da dok se stanje koliko-toliko ne normalizuje, stavimo na stranu sve hijerarhijske podele i da uz pomoć koju sakupljamo OD ZNANIH I NEZNANIH ljudi dobrog srca, koju prevoze MILOSRDNI I HRABRI vozači jednostavno prenesemo matici da SRBI IZ AUSTRIJE MISLE NA NJIH!! SRBI IZ AUSTRIJE (kao i naši prijatelji i podrška u zemlji, bez obzira na KO i ODAKLE) pružaju ovu pomoć, i samo tako smo svi mi uključeni u najveći ispit koji je rasejanje ikada moglo da zamisli.
> SABORNOST, danas više nego ikada pre!
> Na vezi i terenu, jednostavno
> Zoran Aleksic


----------



## BL2

Информација коју смо добили из Представништва Републике Српске у Бечу!
Представљен је списак потребне помоћи која је неопходна подручјима Републике Српске угроженим поплавама, на српском и енглеском језику, ради даљег информисања заинтересованих.


----------



## direktor

VENČANJE U POPLAVI: Čamcem po kumu, burme, odelo i venčanicu

Mlada nije želela da se venča bez roditelja i kume koji su ostali zarobljeni u vodi u Vitasovcima. Da stvar bude još gora kod njih su bile i burme, mladoženjino odelo i Sandrina venčanica










http://www.kurir-info.rs/vencanje-u-poplavi-camcem-po-kumu-burme-odelo-i-vencanicu-clanak-1375265


----------



## Mali

Upravo tako. Znam ljude iz Obrenovca koji su odbijali da se evakuisu zato sto situacija nije bila tako dramaticna. Tek kada su im u sred noci poplavljeni domovi odlucili su da se jave za evakuaciju. Voda je za 15 nabujala metar+. I ovi sto su i dalje u Obrenovcu bez vode, hrane, struje, a ocekuju da im se dostavlja pomoc, su krajnje bezobrazni. Spasilacke sluzbe nisu sluzbe za dostavu hrane. Lakse je kontrolisati i distribuisati pomoc na jednoj lokaciji (centrima za zbrinjavanje), nego da se camcima i kamionima razvozi po Obrenovcu. Tu su volonteri i spasioci koji mukotrpno rade da spasu ljude, a tvrdoglavost i provincijalni mentalitet kod nekih me jako brine. Obrenovac nije lako odbraniti jer je okruzen vodom sa skoro sve cetiri strane. Ono sto treba Srbiji sada jesu radne akcije, ma koliko to glupo zvucalo. Barem da se rascisti i obnovi ono sto su bujice odnijele, a i izgradnja kanala na teritoriji cijele srbije nebi bila losa ideja. Na FL organizovano prikupljamo novcana sredstva i pomazemo koliko mozemo. Bice bolje samo vise rada, reda, a manje kukanja i medjusobnog optuzivanja. 



pop1982 said:


> Mali je pravilno postupio, pa neće valjda pozvati narod da napusti domove, kada je voda posvuda? A morate priznati da je Vučić još prije izlivanja Kolubare i Save govorio da se Obrenovac m ora evakuisati. Ovdje vas je bio popriličan broj, koji ste ga tad kritikovali, kako on to radi zbog rejtinga. Sada malo za*ebite stvar i ne krivite vlast.


----------



## Arnorian

direktor said:


> PRIZOR KOJI OSTAVLJA BEZ DAHA: Smederevska Palanka kakvu *niko ne pamti*![/url]


Kamo sreće, ovo je drugi put za 15 godina. Skoro identično.


----------



## Podgoricanin




----------



## BL2

Dva kamiona humanitarne pomoći iz Makedonije i jedan kamion iz Slovačke ušli su danas u Bosnu i Hercegovinu na graničnom prijelazu Orašje.

njemacki Help se ukkljucio i vec su poslali prve kamione pomoci


----------



## makimax

U sledecih par dana u Srbiju stize poplavni talas dunavom,u Bezdanu na ulasku u nasu zemlju se ocekuje oko 22-23 maja u visini od oko 3 metra.Posto je trenutno u Bezdanu negde osrednjih oko 2,5 m,tih 5,5 metara nece pretstavljati preterani problem ali stvarno ne znam kako ce se to manisfetovati nizvodno od recimo Novog Sada,usca Save pa dole.....


----------



## smederevo991

Arnorian said:


> Kamo sreće, ovo je drugi put za 15 godina. Skoro identično.


Nemoj Vucko da te cuje kako umanjujes epicness njegove borbe.

@Maki

Smederevo je vec jutros krenulo sa postavljanjem bedema, i cini se da ce docekati spremni talas, videcemo.


----------



## BL2

Doboj





















> Zatvoren granični prijelaz kod Bosanske Dubice
> 
> Iz dijelova Slavonskog Broda, kojima prijete poplave i novi vodni val, evakuirano je 400-njak osoba.
> 
> Granični prijelaz između Hrvatske i Bosne i Hercegovine kod Bosanske Dubice u večernjim je satima u nedjelju zatvoren za promet zbog napuknuća mosta koji spaja dvije države, saopćila je Granična policija BiH.
> 
> Ranije su dana za sav promet zatvoreni i granični prijelazi između BiH i Hrvatske kod Bosanskog Šamca, Orašja i Brčkog kao i dva granična prijelaza između BiH i Srbije.


----------



## BL2

*Specijalni tim za spašavanje iz Britanije angažiran u Bijeljini*


> Specijalni tim za spašavanje iz Britanije, koji broji 33 člana sa četiri motorna čamca angažiran je radi pomoći ugroženom stanovništvu pogođenom poplavama u Bijeljini, saopćeno je iz Britanske ambasade u Sarajevu.


*
Sve što se kretati može čisti grad*


> Doboj je danas, nakon katastrofalnih poplava, izgledao kao avetinjski grad, koga je pogodio veliki cumani. Udari vode iz rijeke Bosne bili su toliki da se za nekoliko sati grad našao pod vodom, a jedan broj građana je stradao. Niko u Doboju danas, ni od zvaničnih, ni od nezvaničnih ljudi nisu htjeli špekulisati o broju stradalih, iz pijateta prema žrtvama i njihovim porodicama.
> 
> Sva roba koja je u vrijeme poplava bila u desetinama radnji, jučer je iznesena na ulicu, čistila se da se spasi što se spasiti može. Na ulicama Doboja ljudi nose maske, jer je počela zaudarati pokvarena hrana, ali i ilo, mulj i blato. Sve službe od policije, do vatrogasaca, medicinskog osoblja, civilne zaštite pokušavali su normalizovati stanje.
> 
> Stari Grad je i dalje pod vodom, iako se Bosna povukla u korito.U gradu nema struje niti pitke vode. Ipak, epidemiološka situacija nije teška, lijekova i sredstava za dezinfekciju i deratuzaciju ima doboljno.


----------



## Servitium

Jel to znači da je samo GP kod nas u upotrebi?

Vozila iz Holandije danas odoše prema Laktašima i Banja Luci


----------



## BL2

Vlada Brčko Distrikta obavještava građane o hitnoj evakuaciji




> Krizni štab CZ Vlade Brčko Distrikta obavještava sve građane koji se nalaze u naseljima Vučilovac, Krepšić I i II, Drenava, Gorice, Marković polje i Plazulje da se odmah organiziraju za evakuaciju. Građani koji su ostali sami u svojim kućama potrebno je da izađu na otvorene terase i krovove s vidnim materijalima, platnima u bojama i slično da označe svoj položaj kako bi ekipe za spašavanje i drugi mogli da ih evakuiraju iz poplavljene zone. Prednost imaju djeca, žene i bolesni građani. Angažovani su i helikopteri.


 *Šamac*



> Premijerka RS-a Željka Cvijanović ocijenila je da je stanje u općini Šamac, nakon drame koja je proživljena, i dalje veoma dramatično i teško.
> 
> „Dok se u mnogim drugim područjima stanje smiruje, Šamac je ostao jako ugrožen, evakuacija se vrši i danas, cijelo područje je još pod vodom, iako se nivo vode snižava, tako da očekujemo mnogo problema“, rekla je Cvijanović novinarima.
> 
> Navela je da su službe u Šamcu adekvatno reagirale i u koordinaciji sa entitetskom vlašću, te naglasila da te službe imaju podršku Vlade RS-a u nastojanjima da bude prevaziđena situacija izazvana poplavama.


----------



## direktor

Ovaj stan izgleda strasno sta je voda napravila 
Meni je rodjak u Doboju bio u stanu od prdora vode ga je djelio 3 stepenika , Sreca pa je imao u stanu plinski sporet i vode dovljno .Danas napustio grad


----------



## BL2

DRAMATIČNI SNIMAK: Zemlja za četiri minute ``progutala`` selo Šerići kod Zenice!


----------



## Contr

Singidunum said:


> Да но кому? Все эти люди сейчас в центрах, у них ничего, не знаю когда у них будет возможность получать деньги а не знаю ни как выбрать кому именно заплатить
> 
> Насчет воров - к сожалению да и поэтому я советую прежде всего отсылать товары но Россия слишком далеко так не знаю на сколько это возможно. Из Российи требуются алюминиевые лодки с моторами, палатки, пледы, лекарства и другие медицинские средства, консервированная пища. Может быть найдешь кого нибудь в Екатеринбутьге у кого есть такое? Компания какая нибудь?


Син, уже есть тема http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728543, ты мне на любом языке скажи, чем я могу помочь. Как лучше?


----------



## Necrum

Притвореник;114162040 said:


> Ок је све то, али немој да браниш мајмуне који нису хтели да се евакуишу. Свакако је боље да уђеш у чамац, него да останеш и чекаш да те поплава избаци код Умке.


Ima ih raznih, i tvrdoglavih majmuna ali i izgubljenog naroda u panici kome su prvo pricali da je sve ok
da bi onda po njih dosli totalno lose organizovani ljudi na nebezbednim plovilima koji jednostavno ne ulivaju poverenje. 
Jbg ko je u tom haosu mogao da zna, lako je nama iz ovog ugla da pricamo da je trebalo da opustenu udju u , opet kazem, 
pretovarene camce, u mraku, dok su bujice svuda okolo


----------



## Космајац

Ne volim da sirim paniku, ali da prenesem ono sto sam cuo pre 1h.
Dok sam cekao u urgentnom centru na red, razgovarao sam sa 3 mladica iz Lazarevca, zaposlenih na kopu. Imaju rodjake po Obrenovcu, i prica se da ima 2 000 nestalih ( cak je i meni ovo puno), mnogo ljudi je navodno nastradalo u prvom mahu odstrujnog udara iz elektrane.hno:


----------



## drezdinski

Шта би тек било да се неки земљотрес десио, не дај Боже...


----------



## direktor




----------



## Contr

Космајац;114162102 said:


> Ne volim da sirim paniku, ali da prenesem ono sto sam cuo pre 1h.
> Dok sam cekao u urgentnom centru na red, razgovarao sam sa 3 mladica iz Lazarevca, zaposlenih na kopu. Imaju rodjake po Obrenovcu, i prica se da ima 2 000 nestalih ( cak je i meni ovo puno), mnogo ljudi je navodno nastradalo u prvom mahu odstrujnog udara iz elektrane.hno:


Переведи, не понимаю!


----------



## drezdinski

Космајац;114162102 said:


> Ne volim da sirim paniku, ali da prenesem ono sto sam cuo pre 1h.
> Dok sam cekao u urgentnom centru na red, razgovarao sam sa 3 mladica iz Lazarevca, zaposlenih na kopu. Imaju rodjake po Obrenovcu, i prica se da ima 2 000 nestalih ( cak je i meni ovo puno), mnogo ljudi je navodno nastradalo u prvom mahu odstrujnog udara iz elektrane.hno:


Нисам баш согуран да то тако иде, струјни удари из електране, али свакако плаши то да има на хиљаде несталих. Најугроженији били су они који су се у тренутку надолажења воде нашли на отвореном простору, њиви, улици, аутобусу или колима.


----------



## Mali

Slusaj. Koliko su odgovorni politicari toliko je odgovorno i drustvo, ako cemo realno. Lako je pljuvati po vojsci, Vucicu i cemu sve ne, a nista ne ciniti po tom pitanju. Zamisli situaciju, osoba koja je evakuisana u Subotu iz Obrenovca, ljuta jer nije uspijela da ponese ni dokumenta. Ako je vanredna situacija proglasena par dana prije toga onda se zna sta se nosi pri sebi. Znam da je tehnika losa, da postoje problemi u komunikaciji, ali da se toliko pljuje po srpskoj vladi i ljudima na terenu je neozbiljno. 



Necrum said:


> Kako!? Jel me zezas? Odakle da pocnem.... neorganizacija, nesposobnost, zloupotrebljavanje situacije radi rejtinga...
> 
> 
> Danas sam proveo dosta vremena sa prijateljem iz Obrenovca, ogorceni su zbog svega..
> 
> Onoliko Vucicevo dranje i histerisanje kako narod ne saradjuje i ne zeli da se evakuise, pa gde da se evakuisu?
> 
> Zamisli situaciju, zena sa bebom recimo, koju zovu u neki raspali pretovareni camcic, pun lose obucenih,
> neorganizovanih ljudi u panici, koji nisu u uniformama (jer drzava nema para da ih priusti, pare su otisle
> za D&G kompletice pokondirene seljancure Dragice Nikolic), nemaju cak ni jebene baterijske lampe,
> a pada mrak, i bujice su svuda okolo. Ja prvi ne bih usao u takav camac, a kamoli zena, neplivac, sa detetom


----------



## Притвореник

Kako javlja TV Pink, u Obrenovcu je samo u toku današnjeg dana odneto čak 100 tona uginulih životinja.


----------



## Boza KG

drezdinski said:


> Нисам баш согуран да то тако иде, струјни удари из електране, али свакако плаши то да има на хиљаде несталих. Најугроженији били су они који су се у тренутку надолажења воде нашли на отвореном простору, њиви, улици, аутобусу или колима.


Талас је дошао у пола 6 у Обреновцу тако да не верујем да је много људи било напољу, проверено од тетке која је сада овде у КГ, пробудио ју је талас... А и електрана је радила после поплаве тако да нема говора о том струјном удару...


----------



## Притвореник

Boza KG said:


> Талас је дошао у пола 6 у Обреновцу, проверено од тетке која је сада овде у КГ, пробудио ју је талас, нико им није долази до евакуације јуче током дана...


Када су се огласиле сирене у Обреновцу, чим је вода пробила или?


----------



## drezdinski

Boza KG said:


> Талас је дошао у пола 6 у Обреновцу тако да не верујем да је много људи било напољу, проверено од тетке која је сада овде у КГ, пробудио ју је талас... А и електрана је радила после поплаве тако да нема говора о том струјном удару...


То значи да су најугроженији били они слабо покретни.


----------



## Космајац

Contr said:


> Переведи, не понимаю!


I heard some "rumors" when i was i hospital before 1 hour, from some guys.More then 2 000 people missing in Obrenovac, many of them died of electric shok from power plant.
Im repeat, thisi is just a rumors, nothing official.


----------



## vladanng

Mali said:


> Slusaj. Koliko su odgovorni politicari toliko je odgovorno i drustvo, ako cemo realno. Lako je pljuvati po vojsci, Vucicu i cemu sve ne, a nista ne ciniti po tom pitanju. Zamisli situaciju, osoba koja je evakuisana u Subotu iz Obrenovca, ljuta jer nije uspijela da ponese ni dokumenta. Ako je vanredna situacija proglasena par dana prije toga onda se zna sta se nosi pri sebi. Znam da je tehnika losa, da postoje problemi u komunikaciji, ali da se toliko pljuje po srpskoj vladi i ljudima na terenu je neozbiljno.


Decko da li si svestan sta su napravili u Obrenovcu??

Pukla je brana, hteli su da odbrane Bg i termoelektranu, srusili branu dinamitom, i pobili pola Obrenovca.

To nije za pljuvanje, nego za streljanje.


----------



## Boza KG

Притвореник;114162267 said:


> Када су се огласиле сирене у Обреновцу, чим је вода пробила или?


То је нисам питао, питаћу је сутра, она и још једна тетка из другог насеља у Обр од сутра ће бити смештене код мене, па ћу све да их испитам...


----------



## Космајац

Boza KG said:


> Талас је дошао у пола 6 у Обреновцу тако да не верујем да је много људи било напољу, проверено од тетке која је сада овде у КГ, пробудио ју је талас... А и електрана је радила после поплаве тако да нема говора о том струјном удару...


Ma jasno, narod sad izmislja sve i svasta, ja mislim da necu verovati ni kada objave zvanicne podatke.


----------



## Притвореник

Где ћеш друго по песак, него у пешчару..


----------



## Contr

Синги или кто-либо, куда конкретно на Новаковский счет перевести, с полными данными, на правительство я это делать не буду, на фонд Джоковича сделаю и друзьям предложу.


----------



## Necrum

Mali said:


> Slusaj. ... Lako je pljuvati po vojsci, Vucicu i cemu sve ne, a nista ne ciniti po tom pitanju....


Prvo odakle ti znas sta i koliko ja cinim? Primio sam 2 porodice u stanu, odneo masu stvari u Crveni krst, slao poruke kao blesav...
sad ispada da se hvalim..svestan sam ja da je to smesno za ovakvu tragediju, i naravno da to nije dovoljno, pravi izazovi tek prestoje. 

Vucic je taj koji pljuje po vojsci i svima a ne radi nista, pazi ti kako se on obraca njima na onoj konferenciji koju je pink vrteo 2 dana:

*-Veljovicu jel jasno!?* 
*-Ti! Dikovicu, da uradis sve kao sto sam ja rekao! -* 

Jel se tako obraca generalu i sefu policije?
Srozava autoritet ljudima koji sami po sebi treba da budu najveci autoriteti u drzavi...

On je doveo te ljude, sto ih je doveo ako treba da im se dere i sve govori dvaput? bruka i sebe i njih, i dokazuje koliko su svi kolektivno nesposobni

Da ne komentarisem dranje ministrima na konferenciji, glumatanje, dramske pauze, uzdisanje...itd...


----------



## Космајац

Naravno na svakom koraku se mogu cuti price, Obrenovac zrtvovan, Lazarevac pustili, Sabac brane zbog vlasti.... Ostavite potkusurivanja za posle, dovoljno je teska situacija i bez toga.


----------



## Singidunum

Molim vas da ne sirite glasine! Please do not spread rumours!

Od pocetka poplava malo-malo pa su se pojavljivale glasine o hiljadama mrtvih ovde ili onde koje su se pokazale kao *lazne*. Neke od njih cak nisu ni realne kao te o strujnom udaru.

Ever since the floods began someone is spread horrible rumours about thousands of dead people that later turn out to be *false*. By spreading such rumours you are also spreading panic.


----------



## Sawovsky

Singidunum said:


>


Ko je ovo? Jelena Rozga? 



Singidunum said:


> Poplava u Gunji u Slavoniji
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bn8jXo-IEAAv-2r.jpg:large


U jebote, ovi jadni su isto prenajebali...


----------



## Contr

Космајац;114162307 said:


> I heard some "rumors" when i was i hospital before 1 hour, from some guys.More then 2 000 people missing in Obrenovac, many of them died of electric shok from power plant.
> Im repeat, thisi is just a rumors, nothing official.


Без тебя разберусь, хочу помочь. Я хоть раз здесь пошутил????? Хули ты на английском мне пишешь всякую хуйню???? Я хочу помочь, хули доебался, одно дело делаем!


----------



## Притвореник

Чуј Срби да не шире гласине.
Србину је Гласина средње име.


----------



## Mali

vladanng said:


> Decko da li si svestan sta su napravili u Obrenovcu??
> 
> Pukla je brana, hteli su da odbrane Bg i termoelektranu, srusili branu dinamitom, i pobili pola Obrenovca.
> 
> To nije za pljuvanje, nego za streljanje.


Daj mi link za izjavu, snimak, dokument tog dogadjaja. Dali si ti otisao do policijske stanice da prijavis to, ako vec imas dokaze? Predpostavljam da imas cim o tome tako slobodno pricas.


----------



## Necrum

Космајац;114162379 said:


> Naravno na svakom koraku se mogu cuti price, Obrenovac zrtvovan, Lazarevac pustili, Sabac brane zbog vlasti.... Ostavite potkusurivanja za posle, dovoljno je teska situacija i bez toga.


Ja da sam javna licnost ne bih nikog optuzivao ni za sta dok ovo traje...
Sacekao bih da se sve zavrsi i zvanicne informacije
Ali ovde na forumu bar svako moze da kaze sta misli i sta je nezvanicno cuo. 
Ne znam kako bi to moglo da oteza situaciju


----------



## Притвореник

Навијачи, ураднички:


----------



## vladanng

Mali said:


> Daj mi link za izjavu, snimak, dokument tog dogadjaja. Dali si ti otisao do policijske stanice da prijavis to, ako vec imas dokaze? Predpostavljam da imas cim o tome tako slobodno pricas.


Bolji dokaz od face Predraga Marica kad je trebao da saopsti vesti iz Obrenovca pre par dana, ili zene koje su prekinuli u toku intervjua na TV PINK koja je htela da kaze sta se desilo u Obrenovcu, ali momentalno prekinuta drugim pitanjima, neces da nadjes.

Evo rekao je i onaj Milan Stankovic koji ima kevu u Obrenovcu, da se krije prava istina iz Obrenovca, ali da ce izaci na videlo.


----------



## Космајац

Necrum said:


> Ja da sam javna licnost ne bih nikog optuzivao ni za sta dok ovo traje...
> Sacekao bih da se sve zavrsi i zvanicne informacije
> Ali ovde na forumu bar svako moze da kaze sta misli i sta je nezvanicno cuo.
> Ne znam kako bi to moglo da oteza situaciju


Ma tako sto nema svrhe pokretati takve rasprave, jednostvano cak i na forumu su suvisne, vec mesecima je forum pretrpan politickim prepucavanjima, ponekad imam osecaj da je nekima ovo doslo ko kec na deset. Ne mislim licno na tebe.


----------



## Притвореник

NAJPOTRESNIJA PRIČA: Utopili mu se žena i sin, on danima spasava tuđe živote!

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Singidunum

Contr said:


> Синги или кто-либо, куда конкретно на Новаковский счет перевести, с полными данными, на правительство я это делать не буду, на фонд Джоковича сделаю и друзьям предложу.


Через PayPal только 

*http://novakdjokovicfoundation.org/donate.12.html*

Thank you for your interest to donate to NDF Serbia Flood Relief Fund!

Please NOTE that the DONATE BUTTON you see on our website is for SERBIA FLOOD RELIEF ONLY.

In the following period, Foundation will not be raising funds for other projects as we had in the past, but will concentrate all of its efforts to help with the reconstruction of the kindergartens and schools destroyed in floods.

We will do this transparently as we always had and will keep both you, our donors and the Government of Serbia, up to date. No action will be undertaken before we have consulted with the Government of Serbia as we believe they will be our strongest partner in the days to come.
Best,
NDF team​


----------



## Mali

Vucic nije tu dosao sam nego ga je narod izabrao. Necu da ulazim u politicku pozadinu, ali sa mogucnostima sa kojim Srbija raspolaze situacija je mogla biti i gora. Evakuacija tolikog broja ljudi, njihov smjestaj, humanitarna akcija, itd. ipak nije lak posao. Mozda stvari nisu perfektne, ali nisu ni toliko mracne. Tebi svaka cast, imamo malo drugaciji pogled na situaciju i nemoj da mislis da se svadjam sa tobom. Ja sam ziveo jedno vrijeme u Obrenovcu i znam kako je sa podvodnim vodama i sa Kolubarom, Savom, i kanalima. 



Necrum said:


> Prvo odakle ti znas sta i koliko ja cinim? Primio sam 2 porodice u stanu, odneo masu stvari u Crveni krst, slao poruke kao blesav...
> sad ispada da se hvalim..svestan sam ja da je to smesno za ovakvu tragediju, i naravno da to nije dovoljno, pravi izazovi tek prestoje.
> 
> Vucic je taj koji pljuje po vojsci i svima a ne radi nista, pazi ti kako se on obraca njima na onoj konferenciji koju je pink vrteo 2 dana:
> 
> *-Veljovicu jel jasno!?*
> *-Ti! Dikovicu, da uradis sve kao sto sam ja rekao! -*
> 
> Jel se tako obraca generalu i sefu policije?
> Srozava autoritet ljudima koji sami po sebi treba da budu najveci autoriteti u drzavi...
> 
> On je doveo te ljude, sto ih je doveo ako treba da im se dere i sve govori dvaput? bruka i sebe i njih, i dokazuje koliko su svi kolektivno nesposobni
> 
> Da ne komentarisem dranje ministrima na konferenciji, glumatanje, dramske pauze, uzdisanje...itd...


----------



## Mali

vladanng said:


> Bolji dokaz od face Predraga Marica kad je trebao da saopsti vesti iz Obrenovca pre par dana, ili zene koje su prekinuli u toku intervjua na TV PINK koja je htela da kaze sta se desilo u Obrenovcu, ali momentalno prekinuta drugim pitanjima, neces da nadjes.
> 
> Evo rekao je i onaj Milan Stankovic koji ima kevu u Obrenovcu, da se krije prava istina iz Obrenovca, ali da ce izaci na videlo.


Pa zasto ne izadju pred kameru sad i kazu sta imaju? Ima youtube, drustvene mreze. Ajde da cujemo istinu.


----------



## vladanng

Mali said:


> Vucic nije tu dosao sam nego ga je narod izabrao. Necu da ulazim u politicku pozadinu, ali sa mogucnostima sa kojim Srbija raspolaze situacija je mogla biti i gora. Evakuacija tolikog broja ljudi, njihov smjestaj, humanitarna akcija, itd. ipak nije lak posao. Mozda stvari nisu perfektne, ali nisu ni toliko mracne. Tebi svaka cast, imamo malo drugaciji pogled na situaciju i nemoj da mislis da se svadjam sa tobom. Ja sam ziveo jedno vrijeme u Obrenovcu i znam kako je sa podvodnim vodama i sa Kolubarom, Savom, i kanalima.



SLUSAJ SAD. Taj Cucko je predsednik opstine iz SNS-a.


----------



## Притвореник

Basketball halls are turned into shelters in Belgrade:


----------



## dedonja

SerbiaLove said:


> Mali izveštaj sa terena:
> 
> Bio sam danas posle podne na akciji dizanja nasipa od Sajma, preko Gazele pa sve do Starog savskog mosta. Dok sam radio tamo bilo dosta omladine, po nekoj proceni oko 300, možda i više. Ogranizacija nije bila na nivou ali usplo je dosta da se uradi, napravljeno je minimun 600 metara nasipa dok sa bio tamo. ...


E previše ljudi bilo... sudarali smo se.
Jesi li ti čuo u jednom momentu da se pojavila nekakva priča o brodu koji se kao otkačio negde uzvodno i da bi kao mogao da udari u stub mosta? Nekad oko 4 se ta priča pojavila. Vreme prolazi... brod se ne pojavi. Patka neka bila.


----------



## Boza KG

vladanng said:


> SLUSAJ SAD. Taj Cucko je predsednik opstine iz SNS-a.


Из УРС-а је био, ако није прелетео...


----------



## vladanng

*I OVO:*













ZNACI ZAJEBALI SU STVARI. KRAJ PRICE.


----------



## Singidunum

Kakvi su kapaciteti ovih fondacija

http://www.srbizasrbe.net/donacije/
http://28jun.org/?p=799

?

Jel zna neko iz prve ruke?


----------



## BL2

Vojnici EUFORa skupljali humanitarnu pomoc, nekoliko kamiona otpremljeno


----------



## Nemanja034

Зашто је прекинут стрим радио аматера?


----------



## Kot Behemot

Nemanja034 said:


> Зашто је прекинут стрим радио аматера?


Знаш и сам, очигледна цензура. 
Званичан разлог: да се не шири паника и да до широке јавности не допру потресни подаци. 
Вероватан незваничан разлог: да случајно не би процурела нека информација која инкриминише неко одговорно лице из владајуће клике. 

Једино што ме нервира више од тога је лицитација хуманости. Ко је колико и шта дао и помогао... Јутрос ми колега показује фотке телефона са послатим порукама на фејсбуку, мало мало па ми неко прича шта је и где дао, и пита ме шта сам ја дао. Наравно да сам дао шта могу, али због таквих ликова побесним. Ћутим јер не видим никакву хасну од тога што бих им рекао.


----------



## blik

Prestrašno. 



> *Utopili mu se žena i sin, on danima spasava tuđe živote!*
> 
> N.N. - 19.05.2014 09:10
> 
> Doselio se u Obrenovac kao izbjeglica sa Kosova, gdje su mu pobili porodicu a sada je u poplavama izgubio dvogodišnjeg sina i suprugu, ali i dalje ima snage da spasava živote.
> 
> Slobodan Nedeljković Džambo (25) izgubio je suprugu i dvogodišnjeg sina u poplavama koje su zahvatile Srbiju, pa ipak već danima spasava živote po poplavljenom Obrenovcu.
> 
> Kada su nastupile poplave, Nedeljković je odvezao svoju porodicu kod tasta u Veliko polje, misleći da će tamo biti na sigurnom. Zbog brzog nadolaženja vode popeli su se na krov, a njegov tast je otišao nazad u kuću po ćebe. Kada se vratio na krov, njih više nije bilo, prenosi Telegraf pisanje “Informera”.
> 
> Da tragedija bude još veća, kada je imao šest godina porodica mu je pobijena na Kosovu, a on je u Obrenovac došao kao izbjeglica 1999.
> 
> Pokušao je da ih pronađe u prihvatilištima u Beogradu, nadajući se da se nisu potopili, već da ih je spasao neki čamac. Nažalost, još uvijek ih nije pronašao.
> 
> - Sada pomažem drugima i nadam se da ću naći njihova tela, bar da ih sahranim kako dolikuje – izjavio je Nedeljković, plemeniti mladić koji već danima ne spava, spasavajući uplašen narod.
> 
> http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/ex...in-on-danima-spasava-tudje-zivote-245326.html


----------



## Nemanja034

Kot Behemot said:


> Знаш и сам, очигледна цензура.
> Званичан разлог: да се не шири паника и да до широке јавности не допру потресни подаци.
> Вероватан незваничан разлог: да случајно не би процурела нека информација која инкриминише неко одговорно лице из владајуће клике.
> 
> Једино што ме нервира више од тога је лицитација хуманости. Ко је колико и шта дао и помогао... Јутрос ми колега показује фотке телефона са послатим порукама на фејсбуку, мало мало па ми неко прича шта је и где дао, и пита ме шта сам ја дао. Наравно да сам дао шта могу, али због таквих ликова побесним. Ћутим јер не видим никакву хасну од тога што бих им рекао.


Не знам за вас, ја се заиста суздржавам свом снагом, али БЕСАН САМ И ОГОРЧЕН! Ово ванредно стање је ван памети и очигледно служи само за прикривање правих информација фашистичких побуда ове крвничке окупаторске власти! Јебо им пас матер фашистичку!!! 

Иначе, слажем се за ово у вези са лицитацијом хуманости.


----------



## blik

Vanredno stanje je dobar i neophodan alat za efikasnije funkcionisanje države tokom velikih tragedija. Sve zavisi kako će ga vlast iskoristiti.


----------



## mrskoje

Жалосно је да се овако нешто мора писати, ал пренијећу овдје:


> VAZNO UPOZORENJE!!!!! NA SVAKU AMBALAZU HRANE NAPISITE MARKEROM SLOVO H PO MOGUCNOSTI VODOOTPORNIM MARKEROM. SLOVO H JE ZNAK ZA HUMANITARNO I TAKO JEDINO MOZEMO SPRIJECIT PREPRODAJU I VRACANJE NA POLICE TRGOVINA SALJITE DALJE OBAVJEST


Жалосно је шта се дешава и колико љиге има која злоупотребљава ову муку.
Да се мене пита била би само једна казна за такву багру.


----------



## drezdinski

Имам грозан осећај да ће се штетом и жртвама још дуго лицитирати по потреби како се не би угрозили интегритет, лик и дело великог вође. Он ће наравно, уз помоћ својих медија из штенаре покушати од свега да направи лични тријумф и себе прогласи за фараона који сам брани земљу од катастрофе. Истина је међутим да се на овом примеру видело и види колико је Србија данас способна да буде држава. Нажалост, показали смо се као Хаити.


----------



## nekoime

fotke sa drugog foruma (poljoinfo)


> Petrovac na Mlavi, pre 3 dana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranovac takodje pre 3 dana


Lokacija
Okolina Petrovca na Mlavi-selo Rasanac


> Znam to je moj komsija sa donje strane puta nanize mene tu je Mlava napravila haos!!! Covek ima 35-40 krava a nema vise NISTA sta da im da jer mu svo seno pluda na vodi!!!
> 
> Postavio sam slike sacu opet ovo je njegova kuca...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sve mu je poplavila Mlava covek je upropasten.... Kao i svi sa puno stoke iz rasanca jer su Lucerke uglavnom tu pored reke i sad vise nije ostalo nista od njih...





> Sportski aerodrom u Smed. Palanci


i za kraj... (ne znam kako da stavim video unutar poruke)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZiafGyXvgg


----------



## blik

Jutjub kanal Vlade Republike Srpske. Uglavnom njihove konferencije za medije. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3NLDdSVKMODmQ-bTh7VV7Q


----------



## blik

English
FLOODING IN BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA

http://www.srna.rs/novosti/205683/flooding-in--bosnia--herzegovina-.htm


----------



## drezdinski

Најтужније од свега је то што ће људи са огромном приватном штетом остати без ичега, а многи од њих су већ у дуговима до гуше. Мали привредници и пољопривредници живе од кредита без којих не могу да производе, а у последње време доста су се задуживали због Хасапа и осталих стандарда без којих нема пласмана на тржишту. Како ће сад неко да отплаћује стотине хиљада када је остао без ичега? Ту су наравно и штете на објектима, урушене куће, поплављени аутомобили, трактори, средства за рад, уништена домаћинства... чак и ако је неко осигуран питање је да ли ће добити одштету и колику. Довољно је знати да многе штете још нису наплаћене од оног последњег земљотреса у Краљеву, који је био довољно давно да су сви заборавили.


----------



## smederevo991

Притвореник;114163036 said:


> Гасе радио-аматере, не разумем?


Izbacili su ih iz gradskog centra za odbranu koliko sam razumeo. A zna se ko.


----------



## delija90

Браво Коте за термин. Лицитација хуманости - то је то. uke:


smederevo991 said:


> Izbacili su ih iz gradskog centra za odbranu koliko sam razumeo. A zna se ko.


Банда фашистичка


----------



## skyscraperus

*On evakuisan, ona volonterka. Epilog ljubav!*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K




----------



## miamibgd

vladanng said:


> Decko da li si svestan sta su napravili u Obrenovcu??
> 
> Pukla je brana, hteli su da odbrane Bg i termoelektranu, srusili branu dinamitom, i pobili pola Obrenovca.
> 
> To nije za pljuvanje, nego za streljanje.


A da li si ti svestan kakve gluposti pises? Evo mozes da zaradis million I da snimis, gde je dinamitom unistena brana. Koja brana? Da nisi cuo i da su vanzemaljci I HARP napravili poplave?


----------



## Nemanja034

Ko ima plagin za download neka skine, verovatno ce biti skinut vrlo brzo sa y.t.

Mozemo i transkript da napravimo, da ostane, to uvek moze da se kopira.


----------



## vladygark

У Митровици у 9.30 измерен водостај 803, 40 ниже него јуче у исто време.


----------



## BL2

*Akcije se nastavljaju - prioritet Bijeljina, Orašje, Šamac...*




> Bijeljina, Orašje, Šamac, Doboj, Šekovići, Maglaj, samo su neke od 19 općina u Bosni i Hercegovini u kojima su danas oko *1.500 pripadnika Oružanih snaga BiH *pružali pomoć u evakuaciji, izgradnji nasipa, dostavi humanitarne pomoći, lijekova. Već peti dan i sa nesmanjenim intenzitetom Oružane snage BiH izvršavaju svoju misiju pomoći stanovništvu ugroženom od poplava širom Bosne i Hercegovine.
> 
> U zračnim operacijama danas je bilo angažirano* 6 helikoptera OS BiH*, koji su najviše djelovali u općinama Doboj, Bijeljina i Orašje, a korišteni su za medicinsku evakuaciju, dostavu humanitarne pomoći, a u Orašje su helikopterom transportirane i vreće za pijesak.
> 
> Pripadnici OS BiH su danas bili na najkritičnijim mjestima u Bijeljini, Doboju, Žepču, Maglaju, Orašju, Šamcu, Zenici, Sanskom Mostu, Šekovićima. Milićima, Vukosavlju, Travniku, Kalesiji, Bihaću, Srebrenici, Šekovićima, općini Doboj-Jug i Petrovu, pružajući sve raspoložive ljudske i druge resurse, prije svega čamce, inžinjerijske mašine, motorna vozila, cisterne, agregate, poljske kuhinje.
> 
> Ukupno je danas na lokacije Oružanih snaga BiH smješteno 644 evakuisana civila, kojima je pružena pomoć.
> 
> Pored smještaja i hrane stanovništvu se, zajedno sa Civilnom zaštitom, pruža i zdravstvena njega, a saradnja sa nadležnim štabovima po svim pitanjima je na vrlo visokom nivou. Također, Oružane snage imaju odličnu saradnju sa entitetskim MUP-ovima, a u Doboju je na vojnoj lokaciji smještena Specijalna jedinica MUP RS.
> 
> Najviši predstavnici Ministarstva odbrane i Oružanih snaga BiH su i danas bili na terenu. Između ostalih, ministar odbrane Zekerijah Osmić, sa saradnicima, posjetio je Zeničko-dobojski kanton, a zamjenik načelnika ZŠ za resurse izvršio je i helikoptersko izviđanje poplavljenih područja u Bosni i Hercegovini, radi procjene stanja, zajedno sa Američkim timom za procjenu nastale štete u ugroženim područjima.
> 
> Ni jedan od naših pripadnika nije tražio smjenu, niti se žalio na angažiranost. Svi oni sa velikom požrtvovanošću daju maksimum u zaštiti civila i imovine, a oni koji se nisu mogli javiti u svoje jedinice, uključili su se u štabove Civilne zaštite gdje aktivno rade na zaštiti od poplava.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Космајац

^^Sta reci, osim ljudine, a mi cemo to dao bog zaboraviti cim prodje poplava.


> Avion sa humanitarnom pomoći UN sleteo na aerodrom
> 
> Tanjug | 19. 05. 2014. - 07:05h | Komentara: 1
> Avion sa delom humanitarne pomoći Ujedinjenih nacija sleteo je večeras je u 23:45 na beogradski aerodrom. Avion je dočekao ministar unutrašnjih poslova Nebojša Stefanović sa predstavnicom tima UN u Srbiji Irenom Vojcakovom Solarno.
> 
> Prvi deo pomoći koji je dostavljen Beogradu sastoji se iz agregata, pumpi za vodu i čamaca za spasavanje, saopštio je ranije MUP, najavivši da će kasnije stići i drugi avion sa hranom i vodom za najugroženije stanovništvo.
> 
> Stefanović je zahvalio u ime Vlade Srbije na pomoći koja se sastoji od tehničkih stvari, koje će omogućiti da spasavanje sa ugroženih podučja bude što lakše.
> 
> On je istakao da će ta pomoć omogućiti da se iz svih gradova i mesta evakuišu ugoroženi gradjani.
> 
> "Očekujemo uskoro i pomoć u hrani", rekao je Stefanović istakavši, u ime gradjana Srbije, zahvalnost Ujeidnjenim nacijama na ovom "zaista divnom gestu".
> Stefanović je rekao da UN kroz ovu pomoć na jedan lep način pokazuju da je Srbija prepoznata kao zemlja partner i da njen narod zaslužuje pomoć koja im je u ovom terenutku potrebna.
> 
> On je izrazio očekivanje da će se saradnja nastaviti u narednim mesecima i godinama.
> 
> Vojackova-Solarno je rekla da UN pomaže Vladi Srbije u trenutku kada im je pomoć potrebna.
> 
> Ona je dodala da su UN u petak dobili zvaničan zahtev od premijera Srbije da im uputimo pomoć.
> 
> Prema njenim rečima, 38 sati nakon toga prvi tim UN eksperata za procenu potreba je došao u Srbiju.
> 
> Vojackova-Solarno je navela da je večeras stigla i prva isporuka pomoći od Svetskog programa za hranu UN.
> 
> "Ovo je prva akcija pomoći u nizu mnogih akcija koje ćemo sprovoditi i agencije UN će raditi zajedno na tome da pomognu Srbiji", rekla je ona.
> 
> UNICEF je ranije saopštio da je Svetski program za hranu uputio 60 cisterni za vodu, 24 agregata, tri sistema za prečičćavanje vode i 10 čamaca za spašavanje.
> U toku sutrašnjeg dana stići će još jedan avion sa 17 metričkih tona hrane za najugroženije stanovništvo.
> 
> Na poziv Vlade Srbije, kancelarija UN u Srbiji saopštila je u subotu da će obezbediti hitnu pomoć stanovništvu ugroženom od poplava.
> 
> UN su aktivirale sistem za pomoć u vanrednim situacijama da bi obezbedile Srbiji opremu za spasavanje života kao i higijenske pakete, dušeke, hranu, kao i ostale potrepštine za evakuisano stanovništvo.


http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/466383/Avion-sa-humanitarnom-pomoci-UN-sleteo-na-aerodrom
Valjda stize jos jedan.


----------



## smederevo991

http://www.b92.net/superzena/kolaz.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&nav_id=849908



> Zvezda najpopularnije sapunice u našoj zemlji devedesetih godina “Kasandra”, Koraima Tores pokazala je da misli na Srbiju i javno pružila podršku.


----------



## Singidunum

*Упутство потенцијалним донаторима лекова, медицинских и других средстава*

Поводом ванредне ситуације изазване елементарним непогодама, Министарству здравља Републике Србије, јавља се велики број организација и појединаца из земље и иностранства у жељи да донирају неопходну помоћ у лековима и медицинским средствима. С обзиром да Република Србија располаже лековима и медицинским средствима који су потребни за пружање здравствене заштите у редовним околностима, због ванредне ситуације неопходно je обезбедити додатне количине oдређених група лекова и медицинских средстава, за којима су повећане потребе становништва.

*Министарство здравља обавештава да се не могу прихватати донације од физичких лица у виду лекова и медицинских средстава које лично доносе, а ради заштите здравља пацијената, јер није познато на који начин су лекови набављани и у којим условима су чувани.*

Сва правна и физичка лица, која желе да донирају лекове, медицинска и друга средства која су регистрована у Републици Србији, могу преко произвођача или велепродаја да изврше донацију централној апотеци Клиничког центра Србије, која даље врши расподелу и дистрибуцију, свим здравственим установама на територији Републике Србије, на основу њихових исказаних потреба. 

У случају донације нерегистрованих лекова увоз донације врши се на основу одобрења Агенције за лекове и медицинска средства Србије, а на основу следеће документације: Сертификат Добре произвођачке праксе (издат од надлежног органа ЕУ) и сертификат анализе произвођача тог лека. Увоз нерегистрованих медицинских средстава врши се на основу одобрења Агенције за лекове и медицинска средства Србије, а на основу следеће документације: Изјава о усклађености, CE сертификат и доказ да се медицинско средство налази у промету у земљи произвођача.

Агенција ће увоз нерегистрованих лекова и медицинских средстава у циљу донације одобравати по хитном поступку у року од 24 часа. Уговор о донацији такође се закључује са централном апотеком Клиничког центра Србије.

Списак најнеопходнијих лекова, медицинских и других средстава за потребе здравствених установа и грађана: 

*ЛЕКОВИ:*
​*probiotici (Linex, Liobif, Probiotik,...)* svih proizvođača
*sredstva za rehidrataciju* svih proizvođača
*kaptopril* tbl 12,5mg, 25mg, 50mg
*enalapril* tbl 5mg, 10mg, 20mg
*nifedipin* tbl sa prod. dejstvom 20mg
*furosemid* tbl 40mg
*ramipril tbl* 1,25mg, 2,5mg, 5mg, 10mg
*fosinopril* tbl 10mg, 20mg
*bisoprolol* tbl 2,5mg, 5mg, 10mg
*nebivolol* tbl 5mg
*hidrohlortiazid* tbl 25mg
*diltiazem hlorid *tabl.sa modif. osl. 90mg
*verapamil *tbl 40mg, 80mg
*glimepirid* tbl 1mg, 2mg, 3mg, 4mg, 6mg
*gliklazid *tbl 80mg
*metformin* tbl 500mg, 850mg, 1000mg
*acetilsalicilna kiselina* tbl 100mg
*nitroglicerin sublingvalna* tbl 0.5mg; sprej
*bromazepam* tbl 1,5mg, 3mg, 6mg
*diazepam* tbl 2mg, 5mg, 10mg
*risperidon* tbl 1mg, 2mg, 3mg, 4mg
*valproinska kiselina, natrijum-valproat* tabl.sa prod. osl.(145mg+333mg)
*fenoterol, ipratropium bromid* *sprej* (0,05mg+0,02mg)/dozi
*salbutamol sprej* 0,1mg/dozi
*salbutamol sirup* 2mg/5ml
*amoksicilin kaps* 250mg, 500mg
*amoksicilin sirup* 250mg/5ml
*cefaleksin kaps* 250mg, 500mg
*cefaleksin sirup* 250mg/5ml
*amoksicilin, klavulanska kiselina tabl* (250mg+125mg), (500mg+125mg), *(875mg+125mg)
amoksicilin, klavulanska kiselina sirup* (125mg+31,25mg)/5ml; (250mg+62,5mg)/5ml
*ampicilin kaps* 500mg
*ampicilin sirup* 250mg/5ml
*litijum-karbonat kaps* 300mg
*mebendazol* tbl 100mg, sol
*albendazol* tbl 200mg
*benzil-benzoat *los 25%
*loperamid* tbl 2mg
*tetanusni imunoglobulini* inj.
*albumini konc*. 20%
*benzilpenicilin *inj. 1MIU, 5MIU
*benzatinbenzilpenicilin* inj. 1,2 MIU, 2,4 MIU
*ceftriakson* inj.250mg, 500mg
*cefuroksim* inj. 750mg, 1500mg
*ciprofloksacin* inj. 100mg/10ml
*ciprofloksacin infuz.* 100mg/50ml
*ampicilin* inj. 1000mg
*piridoksin* inj. 50mg/2ml
*diazepam* inj. 10mg/2ml
*amjodaron* inj.150mg/3ml
*deksametazon* inj. 4mg/ml
*diklofenak* inj. 75mg/3ml
*propofol emulzija za inj*./ inf. 10mg/ml
*furosemid* inj. 20mg/2ml
*nadroparin kalcijum *inj.; 2850i.j./0,3ml; 3800i.j./0,4ml; 5700 i.j./0,6ml; 47000 i.j./5ml
*gentamicin inj.im iv inf. *20mg/2ml; 40mg/2ml; 80mg/2ml
*adrenalin* inj*.* 1mg/ml
*aminofilin* inj.; 250mg/10ml; 240mg/10ml
*neostigmin *inj. 2.5mg/ml; 0,5mg/ml
*atropin *inj. 1mg/ml
*nitroglicerin *inj.
*hidrokortison *inj. 100mg, 500mg
*povidon jod rastvor* 10%, pena 7,5%

*МЕДИЦИНСКА И ДРУГА СРЕДСТВА*
​*Maske jednokratne, epidemiološke
Gaze sterilne (svih veličina)
Komprese sterilne (svih veličina)
Zavoji (svih veličina)
Flasteri (svih veličina)
Hanzaplasti (svih dimenzija)
Vata pamučna
Vata papirna
Asepsol konc.
Antibakterijski gelovi za suvo pranje ruku
Mediflex rukavice nesterilne (svih veličina)
Mediflex rukavice hirurške (svih veličina)
Infuzioni setovi
Špricevi sterilni (svih veličina)
Igle sterilne (svih debljina)
Igle sterilne za insuline (Novofine, BD,...)
Bebi sistemi (svih veličina)
Kanile i.v.
Aparati za merenje glukoze u krvi
Trake za merenje glukoze u krvi (Accu-chek activ, performa, Glucosure, Glucoval,...)
Lancete 
Pelene za decu (svih veličina)
Pelene za odrasle (svih veličina)
Ulošci za inkontinenciju (svih veličina)
Medicinski ugalj
Digitalni toplomeri
Digitalni aparati za merenje pritiska
Medicinski šamponi za vaške
Medicinska sredstva za šugu
Еtanol konc.
Hidrogen konc.
Sulfur precipitatum (za izradu Sumpornih masti u različitim konc.)
Parafinum liquidum
Vaselinum album
Cera alba
Benzil-benzoat
Oleinska kiselina
Trietanolamin
PVC boce od 1litra (trodelne)*

Обевештавамо све потенцијалне даваоце донације да додатне информације могу добити на телефоне *011/3614-666* и *011/3616-257*, као и путем мејл адресе: *[email protected]*, 

Унапред се захваљујемо на помоћи!


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## drezdinski

Ово је инвентар једне мање апотеке. Држава такве набавке треба да врши директно од веледрогерија, јер обичан народ такве ствари не држи по кућама, и за исте је потребан рецепт.


----------



## Arnorian

*EU: Srbija da računa na milijardu €*



> "Srbiji su kao zemlji kandidatu dostupna sredstva iz Fonda evropske solidarnosti u vrednosti do milijarde evra godišnje", saopštila je komesarka za humanitarnu pomoć i vanredne situacije Kristalina Georgijeva na konferenciji za medije u Briselu.
> 
> Reč je o fondu koji je ustanovljen nakon teških poplava u centralnoj Evropi prošle decenije, a uslov je da šteta od poplava prelazi 0,64 odsto bruto nacionalnog dohotka pogodjene zemlja.
> 
> "Pored toga, komesar za proširenje Štefan File traži način da se izdvoje i dodatna sredstva iz petpristupnih (IPA) fondova", kazala je ona.
> 
> Za Bosnu i Hercegovinu, koja nema status kandidata, pristup fondovima je komplikovanij”, rekla je Georgijeva.


Strah me je da pomislim kakve će prilike naši imati da ovo useru.


----------



## Singidunum

drezdinski said:


> Ово је инвентар једне мање апотеке. Држава такве набавке треба да врши директно од веледрогерија, јер обичан народ такве ствари не држи по кућама, и за исте је потребан рецепт.


I ne primaju od ljudi donacije u lekovima, ali ako neko ima neke veze sa farmaceutskom industrijom moze da organizuje. Znam da jedino Vrachar ima, ali ovi su dali uputstvo samo za uvoz iz EU tako da ne znam.


----------



## Telep

Arnorian said:


> *EU: Srbija da računa na milijardu €*
> 
> Strah me je da pomislim kakve će prilike naši imati da ovo useru.


Лоповократија већ трља руке...


----------



## drezdinski

> *Ispovest hrabrih Obrenovčanki: Idemo dalje...*
> 
> Tihim glasom Andrijana priča da su nakon što je njihova kuća poplavljena noć provele u stanu čoveka koga ni ne poznaju. Nisu imali osnovne životne namirnice. Kako kažu, u prodavnici je 200 dinara bio litar vode, 150 dinara hleb.
> 
> “U zgradi je bilo još 30 dece, molila sam prodavca za litar mleka, a on mi je rekao ‘može, 1.000 dinara’”, dodaje Andrijana. Nakon što je pomoć konačno stigla, Andrijana i njeni sinovi od po jednu i tri godine ušli su u čamac i otišli. Časlavka nije.
> 
> http://www.b92.net/superzena/porodica.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&nav_id=849857


Поред тога што овај олош треба добро измлатити, ваљало би да им се окаче имена са све сликама у целом Обреновцу али и Србији, за пример, да се зна.


----------



## Singidunum

Stize i azerski Iljusin!

ППВ и МСП И. Дачић изјавио је да je добио обавештење да ће, по налогу председника Азербејџана И. Алијева, Србији бити уручена хуманитарна помоћ у износу од преко 400.000 еура. Помоћ ће бити достављена током дана, специјалним летом, авионом Иљушин 76 из Бакуа за Београд.

По речима Њ.Е. Елдара Хасанова, амбасадора Азербејџана, помоћ се састоји од потрепштина које су Србији сада неопходне - генератори, чамци, мотори за чамце, шатори, одела за рониоце, кациге, цистерне за воду, пумпе, плинске боце, ћебад и остало.

У име Владе Републике Србије, ППВ и МСП И. Дачић захвалио се Азербејџану за велику помоћ у овим тешким тренуцима за Србију.

http://mfa.gov.rs/sr/index.php/pres-servis/saopstenja/13589-2014-05-19-10-53-44?lang=cyr


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Dejan_SLO

Neverovatan video iz Bosanskog Šamca u RS. Spašavanje hrabre bake 

95729022


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Videću ja sa mojima da li vojska još prima direktno pomoć u lekovima. Mi smo nosili lekove i primali smo i od civila ovih dana.


Nezgodno je iz inostranstva, nije to samo nasa carina nego i njihova.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Dejan_SLO

Spašalački tim Slovenske policije upravio javio da spašavaju ljudstvo helikopterom u Orašju gde je Sava probila nasip više gradana na krovima kuča čeka rešenje. Nadam se da če sve proteči bez žrtava i to je bilo suviše.

Samo još da dodam mapu značu Orašje jako blizu granice sa Srbijom znači dolazi ovaj visoki val. Čuvajte se!

https://www.google.si/maps/place/Or...2!3m1!1s0x475c6d1f92f2ad49:0xfc2be6e7fdd43cd5


----------



## BL2

14grifon said:


> Upotrebljeni helikopteri u Srbiji:
> 
> Srpsko RV i PVO: 4x HT-40, 1x HT-48 i nekoliko Gazela
> Belorusija: 2x Mi-8MTV
> Eulex: 1x Puma
> Mađarska: 1x Mi-2
> Slovenija: 1x Kuguar
> Makedonija: 1x Mi-17V-5
> Rusija: 2x Ka-32
> 
> Crnogorska vojska nam je stavila na raspolaganje 3 Gazele.


u BiH je po mojoj racunici vise helikoptera u akciji. 

Mada zaboravio si za Srbiju da dodas jos Kustine helikoptere.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## drezdinski

Другим речима, папрено ће се увозити струја.


----------



## BL2

*Stručnjaci Evropske unije stigli u pomoć*


> U Sarajevo je doputovao tim Civilne zaštite EU, nakon što je BiH, posredstvom Centra za koordinaciju hitnih intervencija EU, uputila zahtjev za Mehanizam civilne zaštite EU.
> 
> Četiri stručnjaka iz Švedske, Holandije, NJemačke i Rumunije radiće na terenu kako bi pomogli koordinaciju pomoći koja pristiže u BiH, te procijenili situaciju na terenu, saopšteno je iz Delegacije EU u BiH.
> 
> Evropska komisija ranije je saopštila da je EU na zahtjev Srbije i BiH zbog velikih poplava koje su zahvatile ogromna područja u obje zemlje aktivirala Mehanizam za civilnu zaštitu, te da će uputiti tehničku i stručnu pomoć.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Servitium

ww87 said:


> :bash:


Boca Jane 1,5l je 1,15KM a limete 1,30KM


----------



## smederevo991

14grifon said:


> *NAREĐENA JE NOVA POTPUNA EVAKUACIJA OBRENOVCA!!! *
> 
> NOVI POPLAVNI TALAS IDE IZ ZABREŽJA!!!



U jebem ti zivot.


----------



## Singidunum

понедељак, 19. мај 2014, 16:31 -> 16:37
*Вучић са страним новинарима у Обреновцу*

Премијер Александар Вучић посетио са страним новинарима најугроженији део Обреновца. Премијер рекао да је до сада у том граду пронађено 13 тела, али ће узроци њихове смрти бити познати после обдукције.

До сада је у Обреновцу пронађено 13 тела, али да ће узроци њихове смрти бити познатио после обдукције, рекао је страним новинарима премијер Александар Вучић.

*Премијер је одлучно дематовао да се "крије број жртава" и да се чуди ко пласира такве информације и лицитира са бројем жртава.*


----------



## nestvaran

BL2 said:


> u BiH je po mojoj racunici vise helikoptera u akciji.
> 
> Mada zaboravio si za Srbiju da dodas jos Kustine helikoptere.


Evo:



leopol said:


> Danasnji rezime helikopterskih letova:
> 
> OSBiH 7 helikoptera (4 Mi-8/17 + 3 UH-1)
> EUFOR 4 helikoptera
> HR 2 helikoptera
> SLO 2 helikoptera
> 
> Ovo su spasilacki letovi, nisam racunao Gazelle i Bell 206 od OSBiH i etitetskih MUP


Mislim da ovdje nije uračunato još (dva?) helikoptera Helikopt. servisa RS i jedan helić slovenačke policije.

edit: tu su još jedan Mi-8 i dva UH-1 Oružanih snaga koji su uvijek u pripravnosti u slučaju potrebe spašavanja samih vojnika ili posada drugih helikoptera, tako da ne vrše spasilačke letove.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Telep

За ово што се знало унапред за опасност, а власти су три дана изгубиле на зајебанцију и маркетинг, неко треба да виси. hno:



> *"Državo, ne bismo te više zadržavali"*
> 
> Uz svest da rizikujem širenje pogrešnih informacija, pa molbu da sve čitamo uz zdravu dozu sumnje, prenosim text, link, podlogu za diskusiju sa društvenih mreža.
> 
> "Odmah da razjasnimo sledeće: narodu ove zemlje svaka čast. Da nam nije nas, propali bismo odavno. Gledajući silu solidarnosti i samoorganizacije koja se podigla za vrlo kratko vreme, čovek ne može a da ne oseti ponos i da mu momentalno ne postane jasno zašto smo izdržavali sve i svašta kroz istoriju.
> Zato što smo, na kraju dana, u najgorim situacijama tu jedni za druge. Možda u normalnim okolnostima to uzimamo previše zdravo za gotovo. Umislimo da smo sami, da se svako bori za sebe, ali to, vidimo ovih dana, i nije baš tako.
> Sa druge strane, država je pokazala je neviđenu tromost, nespremnost i potpunu, ali potpunu dezorganizovanost. A kome takva država treba?
> 
> - Ne treba nam država koja nije u stanju da proceni opasnost.
> - Ne treba nam država koja laže da je potpuno spremna za sve što dolazi, a četiri dana kasnije broji mrtve građane.
> - Ne treba nam država koja ukida radio-amatere, zahvaljujući kojima je spašeno ko zna koliko ljudi.
> - Ne treba nam ministar za vanredne situacije koji kao da ne postoji.
> - Ne treba nam predsednik države koji se u pet dana poplave oglasi jednom i to potpuno drugim povodom.
> - Ne treba nam ministar pravde koji obilazi ugrožena područja da bi se fotografisao.
> - Ne treba nam ministar pravde kojeg rođeni građani hoće da linčuju (Krupanj) jer se njihove nesreće setio tek kad mu je zafalilo lokacija za poziranje.
> - Ne treba nam ministar policije koji sam upadne u blokadu na putu pa policija mora da spasava njega umesto ljudi koji su u pravoj nevolji.
> - Ne treba nam ministar odbrane koji je po struci keramičar i o vojsci i odbrani ne zna ništa.
> - Ne treba nam ministar odbrane koji ni u živom prenosu vanredne sednice vlade ne može a da se ne bavi političkim protivnicima."
> - Ne treba nam premijer koji radi ono što nije njegov posao.
> - Ne treba nam premijer koji ne radi svoj posao.
> - Ne treba nam premijer koji histeriše, uzdiše, glumata, pravi dramske pauze od po pet minuta i izigrava mučenika.
> - Ne treba nam premijer koji pozira u uglancanim cipelama ispred helikoptera ne shvatajući kakva kataklizma nadolazi.
> - Ne treba nam premijer koji uprkos nemanju dana radnog staža van politike i svojoj nestručnosti za vanredne situacije naređuje jednom generalu Dikoviću šta i kako treba da radi.
> - Ne treba nam premijer koji se sa svojom svitom vozika okolo čamcem u koji može da stane baš šestoro unesrećenih ljudi željnih suvog tla.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja katastrofu i nesreću koristi da bi došla na vlast u gradovima u kojima vlada opozicija.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja iz Beograda šalje dobrovoljce u Šabac, grad koji ima više od 50.000 stanovnika.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja te dobrovoljce iskoristi da bi smenila vlast u tom gradu.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja ne haje za Paraćin, u kojem nije na vlasti.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja dva dana ne obraća pažnju na apele Smederevske Palanke, u kojoj nije na vlasti.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja ne obraća pažnju na Svilajnac, u kojem nije na vlasti.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja danima dopušta da se Krupanj raspadne, jer ni tamo nisu na vlasti.
> - Ne treba nam vladajuća stranka koja vlast ne vrši jednako za sve građane već ih deli na ljude prvog i drugog reda, zavisno od toga za koga su glasali.
> 
> *Ne postoji dovoljno veliko priznanje koje treba odati svim sjajnim ljudima, policiji, vojci, stručnim spasiocima, desetinama hiljada volontera na svim frontovima*, onima na terenu, ali i na internetu, radio amaterima, onima koji su spasavali ljude, ali i onima koji su spasavali životinje, onima koji su dali svoje poslednje da bi neko drugi imao bar nešto. Ne postoje dovoljno veliki epiteti za ono što smo svi zajedno uradili. A nisu ni potrebni, jer smo samo bili ljudi. Oni pravi.
> 
> *Državnom rukovodstvu* moguće je, sa druge strane, nameniti samo jednu poruku: *sram vas bilo.*
> 
> Zbog politizacije ljudske nesreće, zbog nesposobnosti i zbog toga što ste seli u fotelje za koje niste predviđeni ni znanjem ni strukom ni savešću, ne razmišljajući da li to može da ugrozi živote ljudi.
> Da ne znam da nemate ni trunke savesti, možda bih rekao i kako bi trebalo da podnesete ostavke svi do jednog. Ovako ostaje samo - sram vas bilo. Pitanje je da li ste i toga dostojni."


----------



## Singidunum

"Gde plivaju ti leševi o kjojima neki pričaju", zapitao je premijer.
http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/466620/Vucic-Gde-plivaju-ti-lesevi-o-kojima-pricaju


----------



## Притвореник

Најгоре је то што су крили опасност "да не би изазвали панику". 
Па јебем вас, панику мораш да изазовеш када је ситуација критична! Људи морају да схвате озбиљност, а не да одбијају да се евакуишу јер једноставно нису упознати са тиме колико је ситуација опасна.


----------



## forestpk

Meni je danas iz razgovora sa ljudima i dalje fascinantna nasa patoloska mrznja prema Eu, a patoloska ljubav prema Rusiji.

Znaci prozivanje i j..... svega po spisku EU koja nam nije pomogla i koja je pokazala koliko nas mrzi i ogromna zahvalnost Rusima koji su pokazali koliko nas vole i koji su poslali na desetine aviona kako rece jedan moj kolega!!! (a nisu poslali na desetine aviona kako sto nije ni tacno da nam zemlje Eu nisu pomogle).

Prema recima nekih od EU nismo dobili ama bas nista... a cak sam morao da ih ubedjujem da su npr Bugari odmah dosli u Jagodinu i Paracin, tu vest npr niko od njih nije cuo. hno:

Za ovu milijardu od EU se vec odnah zna da je to laz i da je to verovatno papreni kredit, jer sta ti zapad da to ti uvek izadje na nos. A da su Rusi obecali milijardu verovatno bi vec poceli da im dizemo spomenike zahvalnosti po celoj Srbiji!

I naravno bilo je pokazivanje telefona ko je koliko poruka poslao. Au............


----------



## smederevo991

14grifon said:


> On se čudi?! Pa jel on pominjao velike žrtve još pre koliko dana?! Jel on rekao da neće saopštiti podatke dok ovo traje?!
> 
> Daj, molim te, nađi te njegove izjave.


Nema potrebe, svi se secamo toga. Trazenje njegovih starih izjava bi samo jos vise doprinelo da potonemo u zonu sumrake koju on stvara cim zine.


----------



## pop1982

Ovaj u tekstu čas kaže kako premijer šalje dobrovoljce u opštine, u kojoj nije na vlasti, čas ne haje za takve opštine. Malo manje dramaturgije ne bi bilo loše. Kao da je sam Vučić pisao. 
Inače, prvo šta mi je palo na pamet danas je da bi u Srbiji jedan 'Majdan' pao kokec na desetku. Revolucija i studente na čelo, ionako sve ode u pm.


----------



## delija90

> понедељак, 19. мај 2014, 16:31 -> 16:37
> *Вучић са страним новинарима у Обреновцу*
> 
> Премијер Александар Вучић посетио са страним новинарима најугроженији део Обреновца. Премијер рекао да је до сада у том граду пронађено 13 тела, али ће узроци њихове смрти бити познати после обдукције.
> 
> До сада је у Обреновцу пронађено 13 тела, али да ће узроци њихове смрти бити познатио после обдукције, рекао је страним новинарима премијер Александар Вучић.
> 
> *Премијер је одлучно дематовао да се "крије број жртава" и да се чуди ко пласира такве информације и лицитира са бројем жртава.*


Па све ти јебем! Сто пута ти јебем матер!


----------



## Telep

pop1982 said:


> Ovaj u tekstu čas kaže kako premijer šalje dobrovoljce u opštine, u kojoj nije na vlasti, čas ne haje za takve opštine.


Шаље тамо где није још дошло до неповратне катастрофе. Нека места су буквално данима била "заборављена" док се нису локалци пробили.

А министар правде иде по западној Србији и хвали општине где је СНС на власти (Косјерић), и напада оне где није (Пожега, "срамотно", "катастрофа", "да се стиде").

Али добро, медији и немислећа маса су суперзадовољни како је влада реаговала. Процветаћемо. Што ми рече један човек: "Супер је ово прошло, таква поплава. Нико и не би могао боље."


----------



## filip__pg

*Crna Gora na djelu: Skoro 100.000 poruka za pomoć komšijama u nevolji*

*Princ Nikola doniraće 5.000 eura*

*Krenuli prvi kamioni iz Bara*










*Pomaže i Berane*










*10.000 od M:tel-a*

*5.000 eura od Čelebića*

*Prihod sa Brodet festa za poplavljena područja*

*Dvije hiljade od Notarske komore*

*Osam kontejnera za garderobu namijenjenu žrtvama poplava u Podgorici*

*Stratex grupa uplatila 10 hiljada eura*

*Prva banka: Prikupljeno preko 80.000 eura pomoći za Srbiju i BiH*

*CKB donirala 10.000 eura pomoći Srbiji i BiH* (i otvorila ziro racun za uplate pomoci)

*Societe Generale banka donirala 10.000 eura i otvorila ziro racun*

*Članovi, poslanici i zaposleni u SDP-u se odrekli dnevnice*

*Poslanici Pozitivne se odriču 15 odsto mjesečnih primanja*

*Iz Kotora 20.000 eura Srbiji i BiH*


----------



## filip__pg

*Crna Gora na djelu: Skoro 100.000 poruka za pomoć komšijama u nevolji*

*Princ Nikola doniraće 5.000 eura*

*Krenuli prvi kamioni iz Bara*










*Pomaže i Berane*










*10.000 od M:tel-a*

*5.000 eura od Čelebića*

*Prihod sa Brodet festa za poplavljena područja*

*Dvije hiljade od Notarske komore*

*Osam kontejnera za garderobu namijenjenu žrtvama poplava u Podgorici*

*Stratex grupa uplatila 10 hiljada eura*

*Prva banka: Prikupljeno preko 80.000 eura pomoći za Srbiju i BiH*

*CKB donirala 10.000 eura pomoći Srbiji i BiH* (i otvorila ziro racun za uplate pomoci)

*Societe Generale banka donirala 10.000 eura i otvorila ziro racun*

*Članovi, poslanici i zaposleni u SDP-u se odrekli dnevnice*

*Poslanici Pozitivne se odriču 15 odsto mjesečnih primanja*

*Iz Kotora 20.000 eura Srbiji i BiH*


----------



## delija90

> *RS: 17 stradalih, zasad 7 nestalih*
> Izvor: Tanjug
> 
> Banjaluka -- Direktor policije RS Gojko Vasić saopštio je imena osoba stradalih u poplavama u RS, a osim 17 stradalih, zasad je prijavljen i nestanak sedam osoba.
> Foto: Beta/Hina
> Foto: Beta/Hina
> 
> Devet je žrtava u Doboju i većinom su starije osobe, a Vasić kaže da se pretpostavlja da su stradali jer nisu mogli da izbegnu poplavni talas koji je nadirao velikom brzinom.
> 
> U Doboju su smrtno stradali: Milenko Blagojević (1951.), Slavko Đurić (1924.), Božica Petković (1926.), Milada Ranković (1923.), Marija Jeleč (1932.), Željko Jeleč (1961.), Ratomir Marić (1941.), Rade Čupeljić (1924.), Bahrija Skula (1938.).
> 
> U Doboju je stradala još jedna osoba, čije telo još nije pronađeno, a Vasić je naveo da su bili prisutni drugi ljudi kada se utopio i on se vodi na spisku stradalih.
> 
> Žrtve poplava u Šamcu su: Stojan Bandarević (1938.) i Mile Pajić.
> 
> U Modriči su smrtno stradali Bogdan Lazendić (1932.) i Miroslav Mićić (starost oko 80 godina).
> 
> Tokom poplava u RS-u bilo je, kako je kazao Vasić, i pet sumnjivih smrti. U četiri slučaja je utvrđeno da se radi o prirodnoj smrti koja se ne dovodi u vezu s elementarnim nepogodama, dok je isplivalo i telo mladića iz Banjaluke, koji se ranije utopio u Vrbasu, nesretnim slučajem.
> 
> U Bijeljini je ranije stradao Ljubisav Jekić kada se srušio deo vikend-kuće, a u Vlasenici Hanifa Čelebić (1944.) usled aktiviranja klizišta.
> 
> Potvrdio je da je jutros na području Donjeg Žabara pronađena mrtva osoba, stradala u poplavama, tako da je do sada u Srpskoj poginulo 17 osoba.
> 
> "Prijavljen je nestanak Savke Dejanović, Milutina Vulina, Peje, Marice i Vesne Zubak i Đorđa i Dušanke Šiljegović", naveo je ministar.
> 
> Iz policije RS pozvali su sve građane da im, ukoliko imaju, dostave informacije o osobama čiji je nestanak prijavljen u Doboju.
> 
> Prijave su uputili građani koji već danima nisu u vezi sa članovima svojih porodica.
> 
> On je kazao i da je do sada dnevno bilo 20 krivičnih dela i da se čini sve da se ona onemoguće na ugroženim područjima, napomenuvši i da su potopljene pojedine policijske stanice , kao i imovina pripadnika policije, pa su na poplavljena područja upućeni policajci iz centara javnih bezbednosti koji nisu ugroženi.


hno: По овоме можемо видети шта нас очекује. и бојим се да ће највише страдалих бити међу најстаријима и најмлађима.


----------



## 14grifon

Inžinjerci 2.br KoV postavili su još jedan most, ovaj put na Gledićkoj reci (regon Kraljeva)


----------



## delija90

Можда је прерано за овакве постове али ево 5. дан катастрофе а Обреновац још није евакуисан...



> *Beograd -- Uporedo sa pregovorima sa Rusijom oko kupovine višenamenskih aviona "mig 29 2M“, u Vojsci Srbije razmišljaju i o nabavci jedne helikopterske eskadrile.*
> *Srbija | utorak 16.07.2013. | 10:28
> *
> Foto: Ilustracija, (sxc.hu)
> Foto: Ilustracija, (sxc.hu)
> 
> *Srbija je među malobrojnim evropskim državama koja nema nacionalnu helikoptersku službu za traganje i spasavanje. To je jedan od razloga zašto se razmišlja o nabaci.*
> 
> Prema pisanju Novosti, prvi koraci napravljeni su krajem prošle godine, a vojska ima pripremne analize. One su pokazale da bi početne potrebe zadovoljile najmanje četiri nove ili polovne transportne letelice. Jačanje helikopterske flote predviđena je i u dugoročnim planovima razvoja oružanih snaga.
> 
> Helikoptere „Mi-8“ i „Mi-17“ koristi više od 50 država na svetu. Ova letelica trenutno se izrađuje u više varijanti sa nebrojeno modifikacija. Zavisno od namene, opreme, i aranžamana vezanih za rezervne delove i održavanja, varira i cena, a ona može da dostigne i više od 10 miliona dolara. Najjača strana letelica je pouzdanost, zbog koje su i SAD od fabrike u Kazanu nedavno kupile za vojsku Avganistana više od 20 letelica.
> 
> U Vojsci Srbije planove pravdaju mnogobrojnim prednostima koje jedinice sa ovim letelicama imaju u izvršavanju zadataka.
> *
> "Potrebni su nam pre svega trasportni helikopteri, koji imaju široku namenu", objašnjavaju u Generalštabu VS.*
> *
> "Nezamenljivi su u trećoj misiji vojske - pomoći civilima u slučajevima poplava, požara i vanrednih situacija.* Pojačanje ovim vazduhoplovima podiglo bi nam cenu i u mirovnim misijama. A helikopteri mogu da se koriste i u komercijalne svrhe".
> 
> Za ove zadatke trenutno u vojsci se koristi manje od 10 ruskih letelica „Mi-8“ i „Mi-17“. Većina ih je stacionirana na Aerodromu „Batajnica“, gde služe za transport opreme i u sanitetske svrhe. Korišćenje ruskih „osmica“ u našoj vojsci od 1968. razlog je što se u vojnim krugovima kao moguće pojačanje uglavnom pominje njegova savremena verzija „Mi-171“.
> 
> Da je Srbiji neophodna jača helikopterska flota smatra i Zlatibor Grujić, pilot u penziji i predavač na Vazduhoplovnoj vojnoj akademiji. On podseća da je ideja o nacionalnoj helikopterskoj službi stara više decenija, ali i da ona mora biti oslonjena na vojsku.
> 
> "Auto-moto savez je osamdesetih preuzeo dve „osmice“ za trasport povređenih u saobraćaju, ali projekat nije bio dugog veka", objašnjava Grujić.
> 
> "Oslonac bi trebalo da bude vojska, jer ona ima kadar za obuku i resurse za održavanje letelica. Nabavka helikoptera višestruko bi se isplatila".
> 
> Grujić podseća na t oda se helikopteri koriste za borbene zadatke, padobransku obuku, transport opreme, a u civilstvu u građevinarstvu, elektroprivredi, himanitarnom trasportu..
> http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2013&mm=07&dd=16&nav_id=732919





> *Nismo spremni za vanredne situacije: Crno nam se piše bez 15 helikoptera*
> M. R. Petrović | *11. 02. 2014.* - 19:13h
> 
> *Srbiji nedostaje oko 15 transportnih helikoptera koji bi mogli da intervenišu u vanrednim situacijama, tvrde vazduhoplovni stručnjaci. Trenutno ih ima pet.
> 
> Toga su svesni i u Vojsci Srbije, ali je zbog nedostatka para zasada planirana nabavka samo četiri helikoptera, kaže za “Blic” načelnik Generalštaba VS general Ljubiša Diković.
> *
> 
> - Višenamenski borbeni avioni potrebni su radi zaštite suvereniteta vazdušnog prostora, ali i moderni višenamenski transportni helikopteri su i te kako potrebni. Imajući u vidu sa koliko novca VS raspolaže, prioritetno smo planirali opremanje sredstvima naoružanja i vojne opreme po zadacima. Usvojenim programskim dokumentima predviđena je nabavka četiri višenamenska transportna helikoptera Mi-171, dva za potrebe službe traganja i spasavanja i dva za prevoženje vazdušnim putem - kaže Diković.
> 
> 
> 
> Predrag Marić, načelnik Sektora za vanredne situacije MUP-a Srbije, kaže da bi tehnike uvek moglo da bude više.
> - Prošli smo golgotu dok nismo uspeli da nabavimo vozila za naš sektor. Sada imamo dva ATV-a za čišćenje snega, sedam motornih sanki i 12 džipova - kaže Marić.
> 
> Za nabavku ovih helikoptera sa svim troškovima potrebno je, prema njegovim rečima, oko 67 miliona evra.
> 
> - Ta sredstva nismo mogli da planiramo za ovu godinu, s obzirom na restriktivno finansiranje. Suština je da bi se ovo ulaganje višestruko vratilo kroz porast sposobnosti za reagovanje u različitim situacijama, pa i u situaciji kakvu smo sad imali - dodaje general Diković.
> 
> 
> A piloti, koji pozdravljaju svaku, makar i najavu nabavke novih letelica, ističu da bi bilo dobro kada bi se na svakom od tri vojna aerodroma (Batajnica, Lađevci i Niš) nalazilo po četiri-pet helikoptera spremnih za dejstvo.
> 
> 
> Optimalno bi, kako kaže naš izvor iz VS, bilo da vojska raspolaže sa najmanje tri eskadrile, što je oko 40 helikoptera, što bi omogućilo da se bez većih problema izdvoje i letelice za vanredne situacije, a da istovremeno ne bude ugroženo funkcionisanje VS.
> 
> 
> 
> *Helikopteri bi mogli da budu upotrebljavani ne samo za spasavanje zavejanih već i za gašenje velikih požara leti, spasavanje ugroženih tokom poplava, za pomoć hitnoj medicinskoj službi...*
> 
> 
> - Osim toga, oni bi imali i ključnu ulogu u transportu vojnika u slučaju eventualnih problema na jugu Srbije - kaže Bojan Dimitrijević, nekadašnji pomoćnik ministra odbrane. On dodaje da su neophodne promene i u sistemu korišćenja vojske kako bi njeni kapaciteti mogli brže da budu upotrebljeni u vanrednim situacijama.


И да се одмах разумемо. Када неки високи официр каже: " Размишљамо о набавци хеликоптера" он заправо мисли: "Молимо и кумимо власт да да неку цркавицу макар и за половне хеликоптере а издајници не дају".


----------



## Singidunum

Evo neko je ranije opleo po Holandjanima sto nece da pomognu 

*Poznati holandski kuvar kuva za ugrožene od poplava*
Beta | 19. 05. 2014. - 17:46h | Foto: Profimedia.rs | Komentara: 0

Najpoznatiji kuvar iz Holandije i zvezda televizijskog kanala 24Kitchen Rudolf van Vin stigao je danas u Beograd kako bi dao svoj doprinos u pružanju pomoći stanovništvu ugroženom poplavama u Srbiji. 

Najavljeno je da će Rudolf van Vin u utorak, 20. maja od 18.30 zajedno sa kuvarima hotela Slavija spremati večeru za oko 400 majki sa decom koje su tamo smeštene nakon evakuacije iz poplavljenih područja. Tu humanitarnu akciju organizuju 24Kitchen kanal, Ambasada Holandije i kompanija Imlek.


----------



## blik

ww87 said:


> :bash:


Poslati na što više mreža, da ljudi vide čime se bave.


----------



## ww87

> Kaffe Zebrano - Kozarska Dubica












https://www.facebook.com/bllive/pho...33870010507/10154144218900508/?type=1&theater


----------



## Kot Behemot

14grifon said:


> Koriste se i njihovi ali nemam tačne podatke šta je angažovano. Spisak se odnosi samo na vojne i strane helikopštere koji učestvuju. Koriste se i Kusturičini, a pitaj pipistrela mislim da učestvuju i neki aeroklubovi. On će već znati bolje.


Шта су њихови, неки из Хјуи породице, тј. Бел, јел' тако?


----------



## blik

Singidunum said:


> Evo neko je ranije opleo po Holandjanima sto nece da pomognu
> 
> *Poznati holandski kuvar kuva za ugrožene od poplava*
> Beta | 19. 05. 2014. - 17:46h | Foto: Profimedia.rs | Komentara: 0
> 
> Najpoznatiji kuvar iz Holandije i zvezda televizijskog kanala 24Kitchen Rudolf van Vin stigao je danas u Beograd kako bi dao svoj doprinos u pružanju pomoći stanovništvu ugroženom poplavama u Srbiji.
> 
> Najavljeno je da će Rudolf van Vin u utorak, 20. maja od 18.30 zajedno sa kuvarima hotela Slavija spremati večeru za oko 400 majki sa decom koje su tamo smeštene nakon evakuacije iz poplavljenih područja. Tu humanitarnu akciju organizuju 24Kitchen kanal, Ambasada Holandije i kompanija Imlek.
> 
> ...


Već se nazire novi žanr kulinarskih šou programa: Slasni zalogaj za klimaktološke izbjeglice - lako, može svako. 
Holanđani, od močvare napravili bogatu zemlju.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## ww87

Добој: Грађани потврдили МУП-у да су сви са списка несталих живи и здрави!

http://www.rtrs.tv/vijesti/vijest.php?id=112542



> МУП РС су се јавили грађани који су након емитовања имена несталих потврдили да су Дејановић Савка (1932), Вулин Милутин (1935), Тодорић Тања (1996) и Зубак Пејо, Марица и Весна виђени у Добоју и да су живи и здрави.
> 
> 16:16 Неколико минута по објављивању ове информације из МУП-а нам је потврђено да су и Шиљеговић Ђорђе и Душанка ЖИВИ и здрави.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## neon1111

Mene zanima zašto uvek mora da se čeka pomoć pojedinaca koji doniraju, pošto pratim ovo sve i ne znam da li sam video jednu vest o materialnoj pomoći sa strane privrednika (baš oni što traže pomoć od države putem niskih poreza, subvencija i sličnog i često je dobijaju).

*Zar ne može jedan Maxi ili Idea (bilo koji trgovinski gigant) da donira svoje zalihe onima kojima hitno treba pomoć?*

nego ja trebam u Ljubljani da odem u Merkator i da *kupim* 15 pakovanja hrane i pelene pa onda da to odnesem u sabirni centar da se to odveze u Srbiju...

U slučaju da veliki privrednici gore navedeno rade i sami izvinjavam se na sopstvenoj dezinformiranosti.


----------



## ww87

^^ Не знам да ли раде у Србији, али:



> Direktor "Merkatora BL" Damjan Davidović rekao je novinarima da je ovaj tržni centar donirao više od 2,5 tone prehrambenih namirnica u Banjaluci, Laktašima, Kotor-Varošu, Brčkom i Prijedoru.


http://www.nezavisne.com/posao/trziste/Nema-povecanja-cijena-245265.html

Такође, овај фискални рачун је изгледа лажан, поставио сам га мислећи да је то један случај што су потврдили да је било повећања и да ће се то санкционисати.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## blik

Ajde, nadam se da je lažan.


----------



## blik

14grifon said:


> U Bosni helikopterima pokušavaju da bacanjem metalnih barikada zatvore proboje nasipa.



"U Bosni", dobro da nisi rekao "na Balkanu". Mislim da je to kod Brčkog. Slušao sam njihovog gradonačelnika da priča o tome.


----------



## forestpk

blik said:


> Već se nazire novi žanr kulinarskih šou programa: Slasni zalogaj za klimaktološke izbjeglice - lako, može svako.
> Holanđani, od močvare napravili bogatu zemlju.


Moj sef jutros rece "u usta ih j.... salju nam kuvare".


----------



## BL2

neon1111 said:


> Mene zanima zašto uvek mora da se čeka pomoć pojedinaca koji doniraju, pošto pratim ovo sve i ne znam da li sam video jednu vest o materialnoj pomoći sa strane privrednika (baš oni što traže pomoć od države putem niskih poreza, subvencija i sličnog i često je dobijaju).
> 
> *Zar ne može jedan Maxi ili Idea (bilo koji trgovinski gigant) da donira svoje zalihe onima kojima hitno treba pomoć?*
> 
> nego ja trebam u Ljubljani da odem u Merkator i da *kupim* 15 pakovanja hrane i pelene pa onda da to odnesem u sabirni centar da se to odveze u Srbiju...
> 
> U slučaju da veliki privrednici gore navedeno rade i sami izvinjavam se na sopstvenoj dezinformiranosti.


lose si pratio. Banjalucka pivara je poslala sleper onaj veliki hrane za Doboj. Moj market Banjaluka skuplja pomoc takodje, Merkator BL isto i mnogi drugi.
Konzum u Maglaju dijeli komplet asortiman besplatno narodu.

Npr. Moj market i Mercator su stavili kolica kraj svake kase gdje su gradjani mogli doniratiproizvode za ugrozene.


----------



## Singidunum

forestpk said:


> Moj sef jutros rece "u usta ih j.... salju nam kuvare".


Jel mislio na Holandjane ili Slovence posto je neko rekao da je Vucic nesto nipodastavao mobilnu kuhinju iz Slovenije, pa verovatno sad i narod za njim.

U kolektivnom centru kad su culi da stize holandska kuhinja


----------



## BL2

ww87 said:


> :bash:


Inaspekcija RS demantovala ovaj podatak. Falsifikat je.


----------



## delija90

Само сам чекао ове изливе дебилности


----------



## blik

Singidunum said:


> Jel mislio na Holandjane ili Slovence posto je neko rekao da je Vucic nesto nipodastavao mobilnu kuhinju iz Slovenije, pa verovatno sad i narod za njim.
> 
> U kolektivnom centru kad su culi da stize holandska kuhinja
> 
> ...


To sa mobilnom kuhinjom je skroz OK. Takve stvari trebaju u ovoj situaciji.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## blik

BL2 said:


> lose si pratio. Banjalucka pivara je poslala sleper onaj veliki hrane za Doboj. *Moj market Banjaluka* skuplja pomoc takodje, Merkator BL isto i mnogi drugi.
> Konzum u Maglaju dijeli komplet asortiman besplatno narodu.


Što se tiče Mog marketa oni su na ulaz stavili volontere iz neke NVO i koji te presreću da nešto kupiš sa spiska i staviš u njihovu korpu za pomoć. Mislim, to je sasvim OK, ali to nije pomoć Mog marketa, nego građana.


----------



## Bu rsone

Jesu izlazili na teren saniteti, ranije donirani iz Kine?


----------



## blik

*U Bijeljini rođeno 13 beba
*
http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/gradovi/U-Bijeljini-rodjeno-13-beba-245405.html


> BIJELJINA - U proteklih šest dana, od kada se Bijeljina bori protiv poplava, u gradu je rođeno 13 beba.
> 
> Glavna sestra u bijeljinskom porodilištu Cica Novaković rekla je Srni da su od srijede, 14. maja, do danas rođene četiri djevojčice i devet dječaka.
> 
> Porodilište za sada nema problema u radu uprkos vanrednoj situaciji zbog poplava.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Majevčan

Bu rsone said:


> Jesu izlazili na teren saniteti, ranije donirani iz Kine?


Довро питање, већ сам био заборавио на ту донацију...


----------



## NPI

blik said:


> To sa mobilnom kuhinjom je skroz OK. Takve stvari trebaju u ovoj situaciji.


Zapravo su poslali helikoptere Eurocopter Cougar 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenian_Air_Force_and_Air_Defence#Aircraft_Inventory


----------



## blik

Šta bi sa Nikolićem, nisam ga viđao po medijima ovih dana?


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## blik

NPI said:


> Zapravo su poslali helikoptere Eurocopter Cougar
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenian_Air_Force_and_Air_Defence#Aircraft_Inventory


Da, vidio sam. Super. Ali bilo je riječi o slovenačkoj mobilnoj kuhinji u posprdnom tonu. Potpuno nezasluženo.


----------



## Arnorian

forestpk said:


> Moj sef jutros rece "u usta ih j.... salju nam kuvare".


Rudolfov dolazak je bio zakazan ranije, bolje ovako nego da je otkazao.


----------



## blik

14grifon said:


> ...
> blik, vodi se kao nestao.


Prilična sramota. Mada mi se čini da sam krajičkom oka vidio na TV-u da je daans izašao iz ilegale. 

Ja sam generalno zadovoljan ponašanjem rukovodstva Srpske u ovoj situaciji. Barem onim što možemo vidjeti na TV-u.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## blik

Arnorian said:


> Rudolfov dolazak je bio zakazan ranije, bolje ovako nego da je otkazao.


Priznaj da se nadaš novom receptu za salatu od artičoke.


----------



## Притвореник

14grifon said:


> Ajde delija da zapevamo "Od Vardara pa do Triglava, od Đerdapa pa do Jadrana..."


Ај бар од Хоргоша па до Драгаша


----------



## Singidunum

blik said:


> Ja sam generalno zadovoljan ponašanjem rukovodstva Srpske u ovoj situaciji. Barem onim što možemo vidjeti na TV-u.


----------



## Притвореник

Синги не волим Додика нешто, али је ова заслужила шамарчину.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!




----------



## blik

Притвореник;114181282 said:


> Синги не волим Додика нешто, али је ова заслужила шамарчину.


Otprilke. Dodik je teška seljačina, ali ovakvo ponašanje novinarke je bezobrazno. Inače, BN TV nema novinare, nego kafanske provokatore, a Dodik im uvijek padne na foru.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## BL2

Ona je bas cavka i namjerno izaziva reakciju znajuci njega, a on totalno netaktican.


----------



## blik

BL2 said:


> Ona je bas cavka i namjerno izaziva reakciju znajuci njega, a on totalno netaktican.


Generalno, BN TV je profulao sa programom ovih dana potpuno. Malo izvještaja sa terena, malo sapunica, malo političarenja. Očito se SDS nije snašao u situaciji i nisu napravili neki plan akcije. Čudi me da im Savanović nešto nije napravio.


----------



## BL2

19:10 MIĆIĆ- *HITNO POTREBNA POMOĆ NA SAVSKOM NASIPU U CRNJELOVU*:


> Komandant Štaba za vanredne situacije u Bijeljini Mićo Mićić aplovao je na građanima Semberije da hitno dođu i pomognu odbranu savskog nasipa u Crnjelovu. U obraćanju novinarima u 18.00 časova Mićić je rekao da se Crnjelovo može odbraniti i da nedostaje još šest centimetara nasipa da se ovaj dio Semberije spasi plavljenja. Prema njegovim riječima, više od hiljadu ljudi danonoćno radi na nasipu. „Oni su preumorni i mora im doći zamjena. Ne smijemo odustati“, poručio je Mićić, pozivajući još jednom sve građana da dođu u centar Crnjelova, a prevoz je obezbijeđen i autobusima iz centra grada. On je demantovao da na nasipu ima bilo kakvih problema sa urušavanjem, pucanjem, curenjem i slično i apelovao na medije da ne šire dezinformacije, jer su mještani Crnjelova zbog takvih vijesti gotovo počeli evakuaciju.


----------



## blik

Uvijek je dobro staviti izvor informacije.


----------



## Притвореник

Singidunum said:


> Evo neko je ranije opleo po Holandjanima sto nece da pomognu
> 
> *Poznati holandski kuvar kuva za ugrožene od poplava*
> Beta | 19. 05. 2014. - 17:46h | Foto: Profimedia.rs | Komentara: 0
> 
> Najpoznatiji kuvar iz Holandije i zvezda televizijskog kanala 24Kitchen Rudolf van Vin stigao je danas u Beograd kako bi dao svoj doprinos u pružanju pomoći stanovništvu ugroženom poplavama u Srbiji.
> 
> Najavljeno je da će Rudolf van Vin u utorak, 20. maja od 18.30 zajedno sa kuvarima hotela Slavija spremati večeru za oko 400 majki sa decom koje su tamo smeštene nakon evakuacije iz poplavljenih područja. Tu humanitarnu akciju organizuju 24Kitchen kanal, Ambasada Holandije i kompanija Imlek.


----------



## Bez_imena

Singidunum said:


> Nije to nikakav novi patent, koristi se odavno, ali treba vremena da dodje do Srbije, mozda jos jedno 10ak poplava pa cemo razmisliti


Ovaj sistem nije nista novo kod nas. Njega vec ima Novi Sad i ako se ne varam jos neka mesta u Vojvodini.

NS 2011.


----------



## BL2

blik said:


> Uvijek je dobro staviti izvor informacije.


atvbl


----------



## Mali

I Chicago pomaze!


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!




----------



## nekoime

komentar na bn postavljanje pitanje duduku - dobro je i pitala, samo skuplja politicke bodove kao vucic laznim obecanjima


----------



## Singidunum

Kratko je trebalo Blicu da se pregrupise iz 2 dana normalnog izvestavanja i da i ovde krene senzacionalizam odnosno klik mamci. Evo njihovih naslova trenutno Vučić: Gde plivaju ti leševi o kojima pričaju; Potresni prizori kod Šapca: Muškarci plaču za kućama, žene odbijaju da ostave muževe na nasipima; Trudnica od straha nije mogla u čamac: Rusi su me na rukama nosili, hvala im; Posle "prozivke" zbog poplava, BBC je pozvao Noleta - evo šta im je rekao


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## BL2

SNIMAK Kopanica kod Samca gdje je Sava probila nasip. Helikopter baca džambo vreće na ježeve ranije pobodene.


----------



## sergionni

filip__pg said:


> Obrenovac


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Arnorian

blik said:


> Priznaj da se nadaš novom receptu za salatu od artičoke.


Njegova kuhinja je previše zapadna za moj ukus. Nekoliko puta je pravio kinesku i potpuno me razočarao početničkim greškama.


----------



## micika

A i Rudolf je primarno poslasticar. Tako se i proslavio.


----------



## Boza KG

> Два камиона са хуманитарном помоћи коју су прикупили људи добре воље из Косовске Митровице управо су кренула ка Републици Српској.




















https://www.facebook.com/kosovskamitrovica028?ref=stream


----------



## Boza KG

> *Banka Srpske predložila odgađanje plaćanja kredita u poplavljenim opštinama
> 19.05.2014 *
> 
> BANJALUKA - Uprava Banke Srpske odlučila je da povodom poplava koje su zadesile Republiku Srpsku na račun posebnih namjena Ministarstva finansija uplati 15.000 KM, i predložila privremeno odgađanje plaćanja svih kreditnih zaduženja privrede i stanovništva u opštinama u kojima se ne mogu odvijati privredne i društvene aktivnosti.
> 
> Svim zaposlenima ove banke koji su pretrpili štete tokom poplava izvršena je jednokratna uplata od 1.000 KM, saopšteno je iz Banke Srpske.
> 
> U ovoj banci očekuju da će u bankarskom sektoru prepoznati ovaj gest kao pravi put da, onoliko koliko je u njihovoj moći, doprinesu stabilizaciji situacije.
> 
> "U ovoj teškoj situaciji koja je zadesila našu zemlju, svakako da nam kao pojedincima, ali i kao instituciji, imperativ trebaju biti solidarnost i razumijevanje prema onima koji su pogođeni ovom velikom katastrofom", navodi se u saopštenju.


...


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Влада размишља о отпису кредита пољопривредницима погођеним овом катастрофом.
Поздрављам


----------



## Boza KG

> *Na niški aerodrom sletela su dva spasilačka helikoptera iz Rusije, a očekuje se dolazak aviona sa humanitarnm pomoći, javlja dopisnik RTS-a.*


----------



## Bu rsone

Pomoć iz Čajetine ne može ući u BiH, jer iz BiH traže da se ocarini u Šamcu, koji je poplavljen.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## BL2

Bu rsone said:


> Pomoć iz Čajetine ne može ući u BiH, jer iz BiH traže da se ocarini u Šamcu, koji je poplavljen.


jos prije dva dana je donesena odluka da svaka humanitarna pomoc moze proci bez problema, tako da sew nadam da je patka.


----------



## Arnorian

Singidunum said:


> Smederevska Palanka 9 dana bez vode


Malo su preterali, danas je četvrti dan kako nema vode. Nestala je u četvrtak kasno uveče.


----------



## BL2

VIDEO: stanje u Samcu, rafteri kluba Kanjon iz BL dijele pomoc. 
Pogledajte ljudi koliko je to vode i interesantno je kako ljudi nece nista da uzmu, kao ne treba im nista, a voda okolo 2m. I dalje ima postenog svijeta.


----------



## pipistrel

Ја сам данас био са шесторицом ортака на савском кеју код ушћа. Најпре смо пунили џакове а после их слагали. Били смо тачно код ресторана Ушће, а исте екипе су биле на сваких стотинак метара ка Бранковом мосту. Пре нас је џакове пунила екипа клинаца од 14-15-16 година, наравно, поприлично траљаво, али свака им част, ипак су се исцимали. Кад смо ми преузели иницијативу сјебали смо ону гомилу песка очас посла. Прикључили су нам се убрзо још двојица-тројица ликова. Одмах је кренула вербална зајебанција па је све било много занимљивије и лакше. Не знам ко је организовао, али лик који је био у жутом прслуку и који је био задужен за неку координацију међу екипама нам је донео чорбице у пластичним посудама и сендвиче, а ресторан Ушће је частио палачинкама. Након тога је направљен људски ланац па је бедем био брзо формиран. Оно што ме је много изнервирало било је то што је неколико радно способних млађих мушкараца у пуној снази седело у башти неког кафића. Курцем нису мрднули да нам помогну, још су нас гледали ко будале. Један од њих, који ми је највише ишао на нерве буквално је два сата сркао кафу, а његова кучкица му опет буквално није померила главу са рамена. Исти тај мамлаз је жвакао кашичицу од кафе и гледао нас као кретене. Мало ми је фалило да узмем ону лопату и да му је олупам о главу, мада и не само мени, и други су исто то коментарисали.

Даље да кажем још нешто. Од раног јутра од како сам устао ко да је све кренуло наопако. Прво ми је једно десет људи колима излетело до Земуна, па још неколико пешака, па сам се поред силног лопатања изморио у ваздуху због турбулентног времена јер сам отишао да обрнем који круг на змају предвече, онда до Новог Београда исто као јутрос до Земуна да би ме буквано на 50 метара од куће лик чукнуо колима и направио ми штету од 100 евра. Силна мука док сам се са њим договорио шта ћемо и како ћемо. Наљутио се човек што сам се драо на њега кад ме је ударио, па час каже да зовем полицију, па час каже да не зовем, па хоће да да паре, али не одмах већ да му се јавим кад то средим... На крају сам му као гаранцију узео саобраћајне дозволе два аута и сутра идемо да то решимо, мада и знам о којим возилима се ради, виђам их на паркингу а човек је из зграде поред.


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Пре свега, колико имају 212-ки?


3 valjda


----------



## 14grifon

Е јбга пипи. Јесте ли ишли у извиђање?

Синги, хвала.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Djokovic donirao kompletnu nagradu sa turnira od 500.000 dolara plus 100.000 evra iz fonda


----------



## pipistrel

Нисмо, мада само и даље на располагању. Ако се буде ишло опет вероватно ће то бити авионом, мада би ја волео да одем змајем.
Јуче су људи са аеродрома док су извиђали спазили људе на крову куће, не знам стварно о ком се месту ради и након тога обавестили надлежне службе.

Заборавих да додам на моју претходну поруку да је данас екипа била занимљива јер је у свом саставу имала Холанђанина из Амстердама истетовираног по целом телу и цигана вехабију.


----------



## smederevo991

Trst ovih dana (do sada su dve ture otisle za Srbiju)










Dom danas












Iako ovde mediji ne posvecuju ni minimalnu paznju (osim par stampanih lokalnih), uspeli smo nekako da prosirimo vest medju ljudima o onome sto se desava kod nas, i ljudi su krenuli polako da se odazivaju (mislim na Italijane, Srbi su od pocetka aktivni). 

Danas je i Opstina Goricija (Comune di Gorizia) pruzila podrsku nasoj akciji u domu, a i stiglo je obecanje od Rotary cluba iz Trsta o obilnoj pomoci. Prikupljanje ce najverovatnije da se nastavi i sledece nedelje sve dok god bude bilo potrebno i dok god bude bilo odziva.


----------



## vladygark

Koliki je vodostaj Save sada u Beogradu? I kako stoje stvari u Smederevu?


----------



## smederevo991

Ne znam koliki ce biti vodostaj, ali u Smederevu ima 900m bedema, mislim da nije dovoljno ali bolje ista nego nista.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

kako je u RS/BiH?


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG




----------



## Bu rsone

Bio je danas na tv-u




Singidunum said:


> 3 valjda


Da, 2 u standardnim bojama i 1 maskirni.Imaju i najmanje 2 Bell 206, 1 Sikorski(onaj gospoCki)...


----------



## Dziggy

Bez neke zelje da sirim raspravu samo cu poslati ovaj post kao eventualnu mogucnost, niti zelim ikakve odgovore , ali smatram da ovo moram da posaljem bar neko da vidi, jer znam da ce me stabilne licnosti isprozivati, ali:

Govorio sam o HAARPu, pored informacije da je ukljucen 3. maja, takodje je od 11. maja pocelo intenzivnije zaprasivanje kemtrejlovima sto se moze proveriti na flajt radaru.
Gasenjem HAARPa potrebno je nekoliko dana da se stabilizuje jonosfera , sto moze izazvati zemljotrese u regiji gde postoje uslovi za to, u roku od 2 dana. 17og je ugasen HAARP, a danas se dogodio zemljotres u Albaniji .
http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/planeta.299.html:492139-Snazan-zemljotres-u-Albaniji

A ovako je danas izgledalo nebo iznad Indjije, i bas me zanima sta flajt radar kaze o ovome.



















Izgradnju harpa u Srbiji su potpisali Sutanovac i Tadic "u ime naroda", Vucic nastavlja istu politiku jer radi za iste ljude.


----------



## Singidunum

*Novak Đoković Fondacija do sada je skupila 600.000 dolara za obnovu škola i vrtića u srbiji. Ovo je tek početak!*


----------



## pipistrel

Kot Behemot said:


> Шта су њихови, неки из Хјуи породице, тј. Бел, јел' тако?


Кустуричини хеликоптери су Робинсон Р44. То је ултралаки хеликоптер четворосед. Спада под исту дозволу као и моторни змај, али различито овлашћење.


----------



## boksabb

Singidunum said:


>


zasto mi u srbiji nemamo ovakve novinare vec su se svi uvukli u vucicevu bulju. Svaka cast ovoj novinarki


----------



## smederevo991

NAJNOVIJA VEST

http://www.presidente.regione.fvg.it/dettaglioComunicato.asp?ID=31235

Predsednica regiona Friuli Venecia Giulia (glavni grad Trst) odobrila je slanje ekipe od 50 pripadnika Civilne zastite iz ovog regiona, kao i 25 iz ostalih delova Italije.Takodje su oslobodili sportsku halu u Palmanovi u kojoj ce biti vrseno prikupljanje pomoci koju ce preneti u Srbiju. Prva ekipa ce vec sutra stici kod nas.


----------



## 14grifon

Пипи, питао је за пандуре тј. Хеликоптерску јединицу МУП-а. А ти ако будеш ишао у извиђање иди авионом, немој змајем.


----------



## Arnorian

Dziggy said:


> Bez neke zelje da sirim raspravu


Mora da si pio iz Nemanjine čaše. hno:


----------



## Singidunum

Bu rsone said:


> BImaju i najmanje 2 Bell 206, 1 Sikorski(onaj gospoCki)...


Trebalo bi vise od toga jer pored BELL 206L imaju i BELL 206B


----------



## pipistrel

> Пипи, питао је за пандуре тј. Хеликоптерску јединицу МУП-а. А ти ако будеш ишао у извиђање иди авионом, немој змајем.


Ја авион не летим, а боље је да иду двојица који га лете. Змај је прегледнији.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Хвала Пипију свакако. 
Нашао сам раније данас Кустуричине Робинсоне. 
Какви су да су, помоћ су, и хвала му. 

Гарантујем да хеликоптере има још некo од богатих ликова у Србији, који се ето нису ни понудили (Костић, Драшковић, Беко, Мишко).

Eво текст из 2010. Политика.



> U registru Direktorata civilnog vazduhoplovstva Republike Srbije (DCV) trenutno su registrovana 34 helikoptera, od kojih je u ovom trenutku 30 letelica „plovidbeno”, što znači da mogu da lete. „Taj podatak se menja jer uverenje o plovidbenosti važi godinu dana”, izjavila je za „Politiku” savetnica za odnose sa javnošću DCV-a Katarina Andrić-Milosavljević, ukazujući da je samo jedan helikopter registrovan na fizičko lice. Reč je o čoveku iz mačvanskog sela Bogatić.
> 
> Helikopterska jedinica MUP-a Srbije ima registrovanih 15 helikoptera kod DCV-a, a ostalih 18 helikoptera, osim tajanstvenog Mačvanina, u vlasništvu su privatnih firmi koje imaju dozvole za pružanje usluga iz vazduha (Ciklonizacija, Aeroput-Avijatika DOO, Tempavija, Elmag, BD agro, Lotika DOO, Grifair Adrijatik


Сад размишљам како један Њујорк има 10-20 пута више летелица од Србије.


----------



## Dziggy

Arnorian said:


> Mora da si pio iz Nemanjine čaše. hno:


 ko je nemanja?


----------



## 14grifon

Singidunum said:


> Trebalo bi vise od toga jer pored BELL 206L imaju i BELL 206B


Сад сам погледао цивилни регистар и у њему су 3х АБ 212, 4х Бел 206Б, 1х С-76Б и 6х Газела.


----------



## nestvaran




----------



## Singidunum

Ah pa da ima sve u registru direktorata http://www.cad.gov.rs/docs/plovidbenost/Registar vazduhoplova.pdf

edit: grifon je bio brzi


----------



## boksabb

14grifon said:


> Upotrebljeni helikopteri u Srbiji:
> 
> Srpsko RV i PVO: 4x HT-40, 1x HT-48 i nekoliko Gazela
> Belorusija: 2x Mi-8MTV
> Eulex: 1x Puma
> Mađarska: 1x Mi-2
> Slovenija: 1x Kuguar
> Makedonija: 1x Mi-17V-5
> Rusija: 2x Ka-32
> 
> Crnogorska vojska nam je stavila na raspolaganje 3 Gazele.
> 
> Spisak obuhvata samo vojne i strane helikoptere. Pored njih učestvuju i helikopterska jedinica MUP-a Srbije i privatne letelice.


sta je sa nasim Mi-8


----------



## Arnorian

Dziggy said:


> ko je nemanja?


Nemanja034, naš rezidentni stručnjak za teorije zavere.


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Сад сам погледао цивилни регистар и у њему су 3х АБ 212, 4х Бел 206Б, 1х С-76Б и 6х Газела.


Ne znam oni cak nude 206L za iznajmljivanje http://www.mup.gov.rs/cms_lat/direkcija.nsf/helikopterska-delatnost-rada.h


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Bu rsone

Na Mycity Military sam gledao neki spisak.U vreme Juge, Rsup-ovi i Ssup su imali 80-ak helikoptera:
http://www.mycity-military.com/Helikopteri/Helikopteri-u-milicijskoj-upotrebi_17.html

4 polovna AB 212, ofarbana u narandžasto, ne bi bili mnogo skupi.


----------



## Dziggy

> Nemanja034, naš rezidentni stručnjak za teorije zavere.


Da ovako caskamo pre 550 godina, teorija zavere bi bila da je zemlja okrugla.

Uostalom samo iznosim cinjenice , da se nakon 2 dana gasenja Haarpa javljaju mogucnosti za zemljotrese zbog poremecene jonosfere, koja se vraca nazad u normalu. Pored Albanije bio je zemljotres i u Podgorici http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/176241/Zemljotres-srednje-jacine-kod-Podgorice


----------



## mrskoje

delija90 said:


> hno: По овоме можемо видети шта нас очекује. и бојим се да ће највише страдалих бити међу најстаријима и најмлађима.


Ово је само почетак објављивања за Добој, коначни број је ужасан.hno:


----------



## Arnorian

Dziggy said:


> Da ovako caskamo pre 550 godina, teorija zavere bi bila da je zemlja okrugla.
> 
> Uostalom samo iznosim cinjenice , da se nakon 2 dana gasenja Haarpa javljaju mogucnosti za zemljotrese zbog poremecene jonosfere, koja se vraca nazad u normalu. Pored Albanije bio je zemljotres i u Podgorici http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/176241/Zemljotres-srednje-jacine-kod-Podgorice


Ne bi. Učeni i informisani ljudi su tada znali da je Zemlja okrugla. Da je ravna su verovali samo oni koje istina nije interesovala, već održavanje slike sveta koje im prija. Da postoji način da se kiša izazove na masivan način Ameri bi ga iskoristili u Kaliforniji i Teksasu gde sada vlada nezabeležena suša. A zemljotresi u Albaniji i Crnoj Gori bi bili čudni da se Afrička ploča odmah južno od njih ne podvlači ispod Evroazijske.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Arnorian

Šta je to?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Arnorian said:


> Šta je to?





> Centar za bibliotekarstvo, vojnonaučnu dokumentaciju i informaciju jeste ustanova za naučnoistraživačku, bibliotečko-informacionu i referalnu delatnost u oblasti vojnih, društvenih i drugih nauka od interesa za sistem odbrane. Ovaj centar je matična biblioteka u Ministarstvu odbrane i predstavlja podršku obrazovnom radu svih nivoa školovanja na Vojnoj akademiji.


http://www.va.mod.gov.rs/cms/view.php?id=902


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## vladygark




----------



## Dziggy

Arnorian said:


> Ne bi. Učeni i informisani ljudi su tada znali da je Zemlja okrugla. Da je ravna su verovali samo oni koje istina nije interesovala, već održavanje slike sveta koje im prija. Da postoji način da se kiša izazove na masivan način Ameri bi ga iskoristili u Kaliforniji i Teksasu gde sada vlada nezabeležena suša. A zemljotresi u Albaniji i Crnoj Gori bi bili čudni da se Afrička ploča odmah južno od njih ne podvlači ispod Evroazijske.


Cemu onda sluzi Harp i zasto je postavljen kod nas?


----------



## RBRS




----------



## Alex_ZR

14grifon said:


> Aleks, današnji CBVNDI je bleda senka nekadašnjeg CVNDI-a.


Као и све што је бледа сенка онога што је некада било...


----------



## Arnorian

Dziggy said:


> Cemu onda sluzi Harp i zasto je postavljen kod nas?


HAARP je bio eksperiment u upotrebi polarnog prstena jonosfere u kome se dešavaju aurore kao velike antene, sa osnovnim ciljem generisanja VLF radio talasa koji mogu da dopru do dubokih atomskih podmornica. Šta je to postavljeno kod nas ne znam, pretpostavljam neka vrsta antene.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Vrachar

Podgorica


----------



## direktor

Da ja napise koju danas sam u opstini Grocka razvrstavao i pakovao u pakete hrana ,hemija U Vrcinu su smjesteni dio ljudi iz obrenovca , Dok sumo pakovali dosla su dvije pordice iz obrenovca nadjen im je smjestaj , i uruceni paketi .Momak kaze da je u dan kad je sranje pocelo cucko smirivao i rekoa da nece nista biti 
Brana je pukla 150 m od njegove kuce da je alarmirao policiju i brata u hitnoj pomoci koji su kolima pravili buku kako se ljudi ne bi podavili na spavanju , 
Niko nije ni pokusao DA zaspe nasip niti je neko kontrolisao nasip prilikom narastanja vode ,totalno neorganizacija 
Kaze njegova keva da kada je bila poplava 1981 bila daleko bolja oranizacija u svakom smislu nikom nije padalo na pamet da krade iz napustenih objekata jer su rasporedili vojsku sa nardbom da koga vide da krade uz tri povika stoj ko nestane da se puca 
EVo malo slika prvo makedonci 








grocica nemoze vise da se ulijeva u dunav 








U grockoj na vise mjesta su se pokrenula klizista spsava se sto se spasiti moze konkretno kuca gavrilovica koja je pod zastitom drzave a korsiti je centar za kulturu 
Jedna ulica je skroz odnesena 
























































i dvije rendom


----------



## Arnorian

14grifon said:


> Da li je to sa Vikipedije?


Ne, gledao sam dokumentace o HAARP-u pre više godina. Dobro se sećam ideje o upotrebi jonosfere kao antene za komunikaciju sa podmornicama. Napravljen je na Aljasci jer je potrebno mnogo stuje, a tamo su imali puno zemnog gasa koji nije bilo isplativo transportovati preko planina. Ima ideja da bi takva antena mogla da se iskoristi za promenu polarnih vetrova, ali to ne bi moglo da ostane tajna, antene širom sveta bi mogle to da primete. Tu stupa teorija zavere, jer "vlade širom sveta znaju šta Amerikanci rade, ali ih kontroliše CIA/masoni/sumerske kraljevske porodice/vanzemaljci/ljudi-gušteri".


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## direktor

Otvorite temu o tih 5 slova pa tamo razglabajte ovdje je tema poplava , i mene zivo zanima sta je rekoa lazanski


----------



## Alex_ZR

14grifon said:


> Neverovatno da ovi novinari ne mogu da nauče kako da akcentuju reč Morović, te da se drugo selo zove Jamen*A*.


Ништа чудно за новинаре београдских телевизија, јер први пут чују за та места. Сећам се кад су пре пар година спомињали Орловат и Томашевац, скроз погрешан акценат.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Vrachar

Dziggy said:


> Cemu onda sluzi Harp i zasto je postavljen kod nas?


Radi se o anteni koja sluzi kao *prijemnik* niskofrekventnih talasa iz atmosfere i koju su montirali fizicari za svoja ispitivanja. I koja se btw. uopstene ne nalazi u Barajevu.

Evo celog teksta o tome:

http://istokpavlovic.com/beleske/pi...ds=10204277996856877&fb_action_types=og.likes

Pre 550 i vise godina, ljudi su usled nedostatka znanja prirodne pojave objasnjavali bogovima, visim silama i slicnim stanjima.

Danas pametni ljudi, koji umeju da ukljuce kompjuter i otkucaju par redova na tastaturi, trebalo bi da imaju dovoljno rezona da sami zakljuce neke stvari.

Knjige, braco, knjige, a ne zvona i praporci!


----------



## Arnorian

Našim voditeljima/novinarima je uspeh i kada ih nauče da nije "telEEEvizija" i "aUUUstralija", da pravilno akcentuju imena sela je preveliki zahtev.


----------



## gagapg

Razmišljam zašto su ona vozila po ulicama obrenovca onako izudarana po 
*krovovima.* Moja pretpostavka je da su ih čamcima shebali!!

Znam da se ljudi u radnim akcijama ponašaju dosta neodgovorno. 

Znam dok se vozilo puni vode, i ne izbaci vazduh, i pod udarom bujice 
može izvrnuti, ali su baš uobičajena ova oštećenja na krovovima.


----------



## forestlander

Jao dokumentarci i tekstovi o harrpu, kao da pitate nacisticku organizaciju za misljenju o hitleru.


----------



## Supaplex

Godinu dana da se isuši kop Tamnava
IZVOR: TANJUG
Beograd -- Direktor Rudarskog basena Kolubara Milorad Grčić izjavio je da proizvodnja uglja u tom basenu još nije počela.










On je objasnio da će najveći problem biti osposobljavanje kopa Tamnava zapadno polje, za šta će biti potrebno čak godinu dana.

"Tamnava zapad je pretvorena u veštačko jezero i nama će, da bi se ta voda ispumpala, uz svu pomoć, trebati oko godinu dana", rekao je Grgić RTS-u. 

Voda će, međutim, iz kopa Veliki Crljeni biti ispumpana za dva meseca, nakon čega će biti osposobljena oprema i uspostavljena proizvodnja. 

Vađenje uglja na ostalim kopovima, prema njegovim rečima, još nije počelo, a do subote bi trebalo da budu osposobljeni takozvani BTS sistemi na poljima A i B, koji će davati 20.000 tona na dan, što je dovoljno za početak proizvodnje. 

Termoelektrana Nikola Tesla A trenutno ne radi zbog nemogućnosti dostavljanja uglja, dok Nikola Tesla B radi sa malim kapacitetom, jer je otežan utovar lagerovanog uglja. 

Grčić je objasnio da u Kolubari ima oko milion tona deponovanog uglja na zalihama, što je dovoljno za prevazilaženje perioda do uspostavljanja ponovne proizvodnje uglja, međutim padavine su onesposobile sisteme za utovar, tako da će biti potrebno izvesno vreme da se oni osposobe.


http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=19&nav_id=850195


----------



## direktor

ovo sasjeci ili torpedovati 









































U obrenovcu rasporediti vojsku na mrtvu strazu i da lopove poslje tri upozorenja skida


----------



## ww87

14grifon said:


> Jel neko gledao Lazanskog na RTS-u? Šta je rekao? Svi pominju da je nešto pričao ali niko ne kaže konkretno šta.


Говорио је углавном о катастрофалном стању Војске Србије и неорганизованости. Рекао је како војска једва има 5 транспортних хеликоптера, Хрватска их има 14. Да ни један хеликоптер нема сајлу за подизање људи (зато се баш закачио па је то понављао бар 5 пута), што су само двије флотиле послате у Шабац (чини ми се). Неколико пута поновио да је стање опреме такво јер је тако наредио НАТО, а то спроводе све власти од демократских промјена. Питао је гдје је резервни састав војске да помогне. Цивилне заштите нема, каже њихови магацини су претворени у дискотеке. Катастофалним је навео и то што се позива да се прикупљају лопате јер их нема....... На све то новинар га је прекидао сваких неколико секунди.


----------



## pipistrel

> Razmišljam zašto su ona vozila po ulicama obrenovca onako izudarana po
> krovovima. Moja pretpostavka je da su ih čamcima shebali!!


Највероватније је то. А кад смо већ код тих аутомобила, већина њих ће моћи у старо гвожђе јер није исто кад ти у воду упадне неки старији ауто типа Голф 2, Југо и слично где га само осушиш и тераш поново и неки нови који је пун електронике.


----------



## smederevo991

@ww87

Moze o njem da prica ko sta hoce, ali i takav kakav je potreban je da s vremena na vreme zapusi usta euro-neuro/NATO fanaticima.


----------



## direktor

NOVA PRIJETNJA: Hrvatski biolog otkriva zašto Hrvatskom haraju katastrofalne poplave: 'One su Božje djelo, ali...'

Ako ste među onima kojima će hrvatske rijeke i potoci ovih dana poplaviti podrume i kuće, sada ćete saznati tko je za to kriv.
Hrvatskoj prijeti ponavljanje katastrofalnih poplava iz 2010. godine! Poručeno je to iz Hrvatskih voda, a svi se prisjećamo kako se Sava prije četiri godine izlila. Pri tome su slike iz okolice Velike Gorice posebno žive. Katastrofalna poplava pogodila je tisuće ljudi, nanijela velike materijalne štete, a poginula je i jedna osoba. Jesu li takve poplave Božja kazna, normalna pojava u prirodi ili im je pak kumovao i čovjek?

- Naravno, glavni razlog ovakvih poplava su velike količine kiše koje su pale na tlo koje je zasićeno tek nedavnim otopljenim snijegom i nije moglo upiti dodatnu vodu. Ali, to je samo dio problema – kaže nam hrvatski biolog, Goran Šafarek, autor nekoliko knjiga i filmova o hrvatskim rijekama. Šafarek smatra da su poplave dio prirodnog hidrološkog ciklusa protiv kojeg se ne možemo braniti, baš kao što se ne može spriječiti da pada kiša ili snijeg. Naglašava kako same poplave nisu nešto posebno negativno. No, napada hrvatsku politiku sustavne regulacije rijeka i poplavnih nizina, koju drži odgovornom za katastrofalne štete od poplava.

- Dakako, ne želimo poplave u naseljima, ali baš zato, treba ih dopustiti da se rijeka razlije u prirodnim retencijama van naselja, a to su poplavne šume, livade i močvare. To je pouka i rješenje posvuda u svijetu. To je jedini način. Velike štete od poplava rezultat su potpunog nerazumijevanja što su to rijeke i hidrološkog sustava koji rijeke gleda samo kao vodu između lijeve i desne obale i to je ključ cijelog problema. Strategija tehničke obrane od poplava (regulacije rijeka) van naselja je vrlo loša – pustiti da vodeni val što prije prođe, ali kamo? Nizvodnim susjedima, prije ili kasnije. To samo odgađa neumitno i stvara efekt lavine. Zato sustavnu regulaciju rijeka i poplavnih nizina van naselja, industrije ili intenzivne poljoprivrede treba prekinuti, ali u Hrvatskoj je to još uvijek slučaj – rijeke se nemilice reguliraju posvuda, od gorskih do nizinskih šuma, itd. Rijeke se skraćuje, ubrzava, uklanja se obalna vegetacija koja usporava tok, isušuju se močvarna područja. Na taj se način smanjuju one male poplave (koje su ujedno i korisne), ali stvaraju one katastrofalne. Kao što je rekao poznati američki stručnjak za poplave: "Poplave su božje djelo, ali su štete od poplava djelo čovjeka" - kaže nam Šafarek.

Naglašava kako sporna regulacija rijeka ima još strašnih posljedica – rijeka se ukopava, s njom padaju podzemne vode, suše se polja i šume Nestaje biološka raznolikost, riblji fond, turistički potencijal... Krivci za takvo stanje su oni koji odlučuju o gospodarenju vodama.

- Zastarjelo gospodarenje vodama ne shvaća moderno integrirano gospodarenje voda koje sagledava rijeke pod geslom "Dajmo rijekama više prostora". U Austriji se rijeke vraćaju u prvobitno stanje i zbog održive obrane od poplava i zbog problema koje su nastale regulacijama rijeka. Dakle, pustiti da se rijeka kontrolirano izlije u prirodnim poplavnim područjima i onda što lakše propustiti vodeni val kroz naselja. Europa ulaže milijune eura u takvo oživljavanje rijeka. Kod nas se dešava suprotno, rijeke se kanaliziraju – objašnjava Šafarek.

Takva se praksa, vjeruje, mora što prije promijeniti. Kao vrlo pozitivan primjer navodi hrvatski prirodni biser, Kopački rit.

- Mora se što prije promijeniti praksa sustavnih regulacija rijeka van naselja i vratiti im dio poplavnih područja, a što je i učinkovitije i mnogo jeftinije rješenje. Primjer Kopačkog rita sve govori. Ovo veliko poplavno područje upija ogromne količine voda i tako spašava Vukovar i nizvodne gradove. Ta voda u ritu ne da stvara štetu nego održava na životu ogromno močvarno područje, ne samo prirodni ponos Hrvatske već i važan turistički resurs. Voda koja leži tjednima ujedno se iznimno učinkovito filtrira (biljke, mikroorganizmi) i tako čista polako cijedi u podzemlje otkud crpimo pitku vodu. Dakle, koristi od očuvane rijeke i njenog poplavnog područja su ogromni, a tome i svjedoči istraživanje stručnjaka UNDP-a na Dravi. Naravno, treba biti realističan i ne može se vratiti poplavno područje baš svugdje, ali to je već pitanje kompromisa i prioriteta – zaključuje naš sugovornik.

Ako ste među onima kojima će hrvatske rijeke i potoci ovih dana poplaviti podrume i kuće, sada znate tko je za to kriv.
http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvats...strofalne-poplave-one-su-bozje-djelo-ali.html


----------



## Servitium

boksabb said:


> zasto mi u srbiji nemamo ovakve novinare vec su se svi uvukli u vucicevu bulju. Svaka cast ovoj novinarki


Čuj svaka čast ^^
Ti uopšte ne razumiješ situaciju ovdje.Ta novinarka je pijun SDS-a, Dodik mora ostati na vlasti sve dok je živ, to je najvažnije.Gdje je Bosić u čamcu? 

^^ako si uopšte čuo za Bosića


----------



## Singidunum

direktor said:


>


Niko ti ne garantuje da se naselja ne nalaze na tim prirodnim poplavnim podrucjima, a s druge strane i da se ne nalaze bez regulacije bi onda svake godine imao veliku stetu za poljoprivredu, ovako jednom u dosta godina dodje do velikih poplava.


----------



## nestvaran

Servitium said:


> Čuj svaka čast ^^
> Ti uopšte ne razumiješ situaciju ovdje.Ta novinarka je pijun SDS-a, Dodik mora ostati na vlasti sve dok je živ, to je najvažnije.Gdje je Bosić u čamcu?
> 
> ^^ako si uopšte čuo za Bosića


Izvinjavam se što sam neupućen, ali gdje je to Dodik u čamcu?


----------



## Servitium

nestvaran said:


> Izvinjavam se što sam neupućen, ali gdje je to Dodik u čamcu?


Sa svojim narodom , non stop na terenu i on i premijerka, nespavaju već 5 dana ! I svi minstri do jednoga su na terenu !


----------



## smederevo991

Cek bre, sta prica ovaj Lagumdzija, jel moguce da je 950.000 ljudi u BiH pogodjeno poplavama od cega 500.000 evakuisanih?!?!


----------



## Singidunum

Arnorian said:


> Našim voditeljima/novinarima je uspeh i kada ih nauče da nije "telEEEvizija" i "aUUUstralija"


Neces verovati ali njih teraju da bas tako akcentuju reci. To je negde uzeto za pravilno, i oni sad slepo primenjuju taj akcenat na sve reci od vatrOgasaca do aUstrije.


----------



## nestvaran

Vidim predizborna u punom jeku, ali ajde neka vam je . Šta misliš koliko je ljudi moglo biti evakuisano tim čamcem umjesto kamermana, tri fotografa i naravno ostale ekipe na čelu sa Predsjednikom što poziraju?


----------



## boksabb

Servitium said:


> Čuj svaka čast ^^
> Ti uopšte ne razumiješ situaciju ovdje.Ta novinarka je pijun SDS-a, Dodik mora ostati na vlasti sve dok je živ, to je najvažnije.Gdje je Bosić u čamcu?
> 
> ^^ako si uopšte čuo za Bosića


Jesi li ozbiljan ili se salis kada kazes da Dodik treba da ostane dozivotni predsednik? nemam nista protiv njega ali ne verujem da bi iko trebao da bude dozivotni predsednik pa bio to i Dodik. ZAto vecina ustava i ogranicava vlast predsednika na 2 uzastopna mandata maksimalno

A sto se novinarke tice neka je i pijun SDA i SDP i SDS a zajedno svoj posao obavlja onako kako bi svi novinari trebali, slazem se da verovatno tu ima i politicki motivisanih pitanja i komentara ali zato opozicija i sluzi da ne dozvoli ovima na vlasti ono sto im se trenutno dozvoljava u srbiji.

dok se vozikaju sa svojom kamarilom placenih novinara i fotoreportera u helikopterima i camcima ljudi im se dave jer nisu upozoreni na vreme


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Singidunum said:


> Neces verovati ali njih teraju da bas tako akcentuju reci. To je negde uzeto za pravilno, i oni sad slepo primenjuju taj akcenat na sve reci od vatrOgasaca do aUstrije.


ја се јежим кад их слушам, посебно оне са РТС-а, одвратни су


----------



## Dziggy

Arnorian said:


> Našim voditeljima/novinarima je uspeh i kada ih nauče da nije "telEEEvizija" i "aUUUstralija", da pravilno akcentuju imena sela je preveliki zahtev.


za takve stvari postoji gramatika srpskog jezika. viseslozne reci na unutrasnjem akcentu mogu imati samo uzlazni akcenat.


----------



## vladanng

smederevo991 said:


> Cek bre, sta prica ovaj Lagumdzija, jel moguce da je 950.000 ljudi u BiH pogodjeno poplavama od cega 500.000 evakuisanih?!?!


E ALI isto sam se zapitao i ja!!! Kapiram da je propaganda da se pokupi vise donacija, ljubomorni kako Vucicu svi daju, pa hoce covek da uzme vise donacija za svoju drzavu?


----------



## vladanng

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> ја се јежим кад их слушам, посебно оне са РТС-а, одвратни су


Mene odusevljava ona iz Sapca sto se javlja gospodja. Milina za usi, iovako tamo najispravnije pricaju.


----------



## Arnorian

Singidunum said:


> Neces verovati ali njih teraju da bas tako akcentuju reci. To je negde uzeto za pravilno, i oni sad slepo primenjuju taj akcenat na sve reci od vatrOgasaca do aUstrije.


Jbg, novobeogradski preuzima kontrolu. Pitanje je vremena kada će na standardni srpski da bude nametnut troakcenatski sistem umesto četvoroakcenatskog, a postakcentska dužina da bude živa sahranjena. Izvitoperavanje i jeste najočiglednije u rečima koje imaju i kratkosilazni akcenat i postakcentsku dužinu (aǔstraːlija, indǒneːzija, alǐɡaːtor...)


----------



## Supaplex

Ljudi sta je sa onom branom Rovni? Jel planiraju da visak vode doture tamo nekako?


----------



## direktor

Cek bre, sta prica ovaj Lagumdzija, jel moguce da je 950.000 ljudi u BiH pogodjeno poplavama od cega 500.000 evakuisanih?!?!
__________________

Ma ostalo mu iz rtnih vremena preslo mu u naviku 

Evo nase verzije bevdema od zicane ograde za gradilista 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-tT_0IKKHeA

Brana rovni nije zavrsena da jeste djelovi valjeva nebi bili pod vodom 

Djerdap je ispustijo skoro svu vodu dunav izgleda kao prje izgradnje brane kazani veliki i mali su proradili kao prije virovi , pojavio se i Gornji Milanovac koji je potopljen izgradnjom brane


----------



## smederevo991

U svakom slucaju glavna vest BBC-a o poplavama na Balkanu pocinje sa naslovom "Milion Bosanaca pogodjeno poplavama"...

'Million Bosnians' hit by floods


----------



## dedonja

direktor said:


> ...
> 
> U obrenovcu rasporediti vojsku na mrtvu strazu i da lopove poslje tri upozorenja skida


taj deo oko kule Nebojše Dunav plavi nekada i par puta godišnje. To se nikada i ne brani, iako ovog puta čak nema ni mnogo potrebe.

Inače, danas smo ispod gazele čekali nekoliko sati na kamion sa peskom koji se nikada nije pojavio... Na kraju nam je došao neki tašna-mašna smrad iz Grada da nam kaže da je to sasvim dovoljno visok nasip, iako je nasipa bilo možda 2-3 reda džakova. Ako poplavi kuće ljudi koji tu žive pored stadiona ispod Gazele, nekome treba skinuti glavu... Ljudi popizdeli, napušili ga qrcem...


----------



## tataratira

Sve u svemu , mislim da mozemo reci da su ove poplave dokazale da Srbija ima jaku, normalnu i zdravu omladninu i ne bas takvog premijera.

Bilo bi lepo da ova kastrofa koja nas je zadesila ujedno bude i nesto sto ce nas trgnuti iz ove letargije u kojoj smo vec dobrih 10-ak godina.


----------



## Mareeramm

Da vidim hoce i se Dodik zahvaliti Tesnju i okolnim gradovima u Federaciji za vodu?


----------



## Mareeramm

Ovo su sada zvanicni podaci, sa mernih stanica na rekama,
"Istorisjki" maksimum su zbog ovog cikona na teritoriji Srbije premasile reke:

Sava,
Kolubara (preko 8 m)
Tamnava
Ub
Mlava
Zapadna Morava

ne znam za Drinu i Jadar, mislim da nisu..

u BIH znam za:

Bosna
Vrbas
Vrbanja
Sana

Uni je falilo 5, 6 cm, tako nesto, zabelezila je drugi najvisi nivo od kad se meri..

Ne znam za Sprecu..bilo bi dobro vieti podatke..ali nema ih.iako se meri na ovoj reci..


----------



## vladygark




----------



## delija90

Mareeramm said:


> Da vidim hoce i se Dodik zahvaliti Tesnju i okolnim gradovima u Federaciji za vodu?


Надам се да хоће. Свим страним државама које су несебично помогле треба да захвали.


----------



## Singidunum

Mislim da su u daljoj dijaspori na velikim mukama, kako pomoci, znaju da ce dobar deo sredstava uplacenih na racun Vlade i ambasada biti pokraden a s druge strane tu cinjenicu lokalne organizacije poput Crvenog krsta ne razumeju i savetuju ih da uplacuju pare sa kojima ce navodno pogodjeni sami odluciti sta da rade i navodno ce to pomoci lokalnu ekonomiju jer zamisljaju da postoji neka proizvodnja a ne da ce se sve od srafa do autobusa nabavljati iz Kine. Osim toga slanje pomoci u robi iz udaljenih krajeva je veoma skupo.

мишљење господина Стива Реја, менаџера за међународне ванредне ситуације Црвеног крста Аустралије, у вези са прикупљањем и слањем помоћи у роби и другим артиклима:

“We are following the work of the Red Cross Movement in response to the terrible floods closely and the affect it is having on the Serbian people. We get regular updates through the International Federation of red Cross and Red Crescent Societies (IFRC)

I note the list of items that are required and the Embassy intent. *Australian Red Cross understands people may have a strong desire to donate items but is not in a position to be able to support the transportation of any donated goods. While this generosity is appreciated, we do not have the capacity, nor are we set up to collect, store or distribute donated goods. Nor are we able to fund the transportation of collected/donated goods.*

*Our experience with emergency recovery has also shown that affected communities recover sooner when they can make their own choices. This includes choosing and purchasing goods to help put their lives back together again rather than being given goods. Another benefit of allowing those affected to choose their own purchases is that money is being put back into the community to stimulate local businesses. This is an important part of the local economic recovery.*

Funding is what is required at this time to purchase items and I understand the desire to set up a relief fund through the Embassy.“


----------



## Mareeramm

delija90 said:


> Надам се да хоће. Свим страним државама које су несебично помогле треба да захвали.


Sram te bilo, kako mozes u ovakvom trenutku tako da pricas.. hno:


----------



## Dux Uxorum

delija90 said:


> Надам се да хоће. Свим страним државама које су несебично помогле треба да захвали.


Nije vrijeme za ovakve komentare. Meni je najbitnije da mi porodica u Doboju dobije casu vode a ne odakle dolazi ni sta pise na istoj. Tesnjacima i svim ostalim iz Federacije i RS i ostalih drzava koji pomazu svaka cast na ljudskosti.



Mareeramm said:


> Da vidim hoce i se Dodik zahvaliti Tesnju i okolnim gradovima u Federaciji za vodu?


Dodiku voda ni ne treba. Molim i tebe i sve ostale da ne okrecete ovu temu na sitna prepucavanja. Zivoti stotina i hiljada ljudi su direktno ugrozeni a rezultati stete koje je nastala ce da se osjecaju jos godinama iza ove katastrofe.


----------



## direktor

Bulevarac said:


> Pomaže Bog svima. Oko dešavanja u Obrenovcu iznosimo sledeću informaciju za javnost:
> Sutra će biti podneta krivična prijava protiv Čučkovića, predsednika opštine Obrenovac, zbog nepravovremenog delovanja u vanrednom stanju i izazivanja opšte opasnosti po gradjane opštine i njihovu imovinu zbog čega su nastale posledice koje sada vidimo. Dakle, još prvog dana pred zasedanje kriznog štaba u nižim delovima opštine došlo je do izlivanja vode po ulicama a u pojedine kuće voda je počela da ulazi u niže delove. Obzirom da sam imao informacije o svemu lično sam obišao više mesta u gradu i delove nasipa oko Kolubare i videlo se da voda sa druge strane izbija čak i podzemno. Bilo je jasno da je poplava neizbežna pa sam odmah kontaktirao neke naše ljude da se za svaki slučaj pripreme odmah ko hoće dobrovoljno da interveniše i da zovu druge kao i da spreme pumpe za vodu i gumene čamce itd. Posle toga otišao sam do mene uzeo nešto opreme i u tom trenutku čujem da je zakazana sednica kriznog štaba u 23:00 i krenem tamo da im odmah stavim ljude na raspolaganje. Medjutim, umesto da vidim da se tu nešto radi ono Čučković drži propagandne govore o tome kako su spremni i slično dok ga mokri policajci i vatrogasci gledaju zbunjeno jer su sve svoje snage angažovali i to nije dovoljno. U tom trenutku ceo grad imao je 4 male pumpe na raspolaganju i NULA džakova peska. Umesto da Čučković na žalbu nedostatka svega odmah interveniše on je sav srećan izjavio kako je opština dobila milion i dvesta hiljada dinara za hranu ako neko bude evakuisan u hotel i da će ujutro dopremiti iz Beograda kamion džakova sa peskom da budu spremni da zaštite deo puta izmedju Bariča i Umke. Napominjem da taj niži deo ima 200 metara dužine ali je gospodinu matematika izgleda prilično slabija strana. Posle toga sednica je raspuštena i gospodin nas je sve pozvao na ,,dežurstvo" u restoran na ćošku trga kod glavne pošte. Tu usputno popričam sa ovim ljudima iz kriznog štaba i kažem da tog trenutka, u ponoć, ima 20 spremnih ljudi sa nekoliko vozila koji mogu doći odmah a za ujutro mogu da spremim oko 70 ljudi sa svom pomenutom opremom do deset sati. I ljudi se oduševili, odgovara im pomoć i neko prenese Čučkoviću da ima spremnih dobrovoljaca itd. On me pogleda kao da sam neki ubačeni agent i krene da me ispituje zašto ja hoću da pomognem, odakle sam itd. Posle toga sednu tamo, ja čekam, žderu 2 sata i kada više nisu mogli Čučković kaže raspušta se krizni štab do sutra u deset i da svi idu na spavanje a meni je rekao da nema potrebe za dobrovoljcima. Na moje insistiranje da se odmah telefonira u Beograd u Sektor za vanredne situacije da se pošalje nešto džakova dotični nije reagovao niti je angažovao bilo kakvu opštinsku mehanizaciju da zaštiti grad kao i objekte od značaja kao što su elektrane i slično iako je zakonski bio u obavezi da to uradi. Posle toga ja odem sa nekim ljudima na teren i vidim da je još gora situacija. Vratim se do mene i razjavim ljudima da su ujutro u deset spremni. I tako tog jutra odem na tu navodnu sednicu i imam šta da vidim. Skockao se Čučković, drži isti govor od prethodne noći gde će da stigne navodni kamion peska ali je sakupio više novinara i tako u sred govora zastane i upita mene; ,, Ko ste vi, u kom svojstvu prisustvujete ovde?" Ja mu odgovorim da sam tu da opštini stavim odmah na raspolaganje veliki broj dobrovoljaca i on mi kaže da za time nema potrebe i da nema ljutnje nego da odmah izadjem iz sale. Inače sednica je bila otvorena za javnost ali je gospodin očigledno imao nešto protiv da neko drugi, osim njegove visosti njega, organizuje ono što on nije hteo i znao. Ja izadjem i raspustim sedamdesetak ljudi da idu na druga mesta po potrebi i ostanem tu da vidim šta će biti. U medjuvremenu voda je nadolazila oko 10 cm na sat i poplavila naselje Šljivice za oko 30 cm ali Čučković i dalje nije vršio evakuaciju naselja niti je tu vodu koja navire odatle blokirao bilo čime iza kanala Tamnave dužinom obilaznice oko 1km. U toku noći oko dva stanje vode Tamnave u odnosu na površinu puta iza nje bilo je na dva metra visinske razlike i dalje je lagano nadolazilo. Neki su sami pokušavali da zaštite kuće u tom nižem naselju i dok sam im pomagao niko nije dolazio. Nikakve mere odbrane nisu preduzimane. Onda je u jednom trenutku nestala struja i naišla ogromna količina vode koja je potopila to naselje i deo Belog Polja i prelila preko te obilaznice za oko metar visine i ulila se u ceo Obrenovac. Tek tada oglasila se sirena za uzbunu. Dakle da je ta obilaznica, inače stari nasip, zaštićena grad bi bio sačuvan. Da je postojalo bilo kakvo ranije upozorenje i da su ljudi dežurali digli bi uzbunu na vreme pa bi se sačuvali životi. I evo šta je bilo ukratko, da nebih pisao kilometar teksta. Uglavnom, učiniću sve da dotični odmah bude uhapšen da odgovara za svu nastalu štetu i sve izgubljene živote jer je to lično izazvao svojim nemarlukom o čemu postoje snimci i dokazi. (Delite i drugima da znaju šta je bilo.) Aleksandar Sindjelić
> 
> 
> 
> Ova vest je obrisana ali postoji u kes-u
Click to expand...

sa bb od bulevarac nadam se da nece ostati na funkciji


----------



## Singidunum

Za sve ljubitelje Vesica

*Vesić: Ubrzano stvaramo uslove za Beograd na vodi*
Beta | 19. 05. 2014. - 18:59h | Komentara: 15

*Gradski menadžer Beograda Goran Vesić izjavio je danas da grad ubrzano stvara uslove za početak realizacije projekta "Beograd na vodi", koji se sprovodi sa kompanijom iz Ujedinjenih Arapskih Emirata.*


----------



## Mareeramm

@ Dux Uxorum

Ja se izvinjavam, skroz si u pravu! 

Odakle si ti?


----------



## delija90

Dux Uxorum said:


> ...Tesnjacima i svim ostalim *iz Federacije i RS i ostalih drzava *koji pomazu svaka cast na ljudskosti.


Ти гори од мене, онако подмукло да ни не извале. :lol:


----------



## Dux Uxorum

delija90 said:


> Ти гори од мене, онако подмукло да ни не извале. :lol:


J... ga, evo sad si me bas nasmijao na ovu muku. Znas ti dobro na sta sam mislio, na pomoci iz svih dijelova BiH i okolnih zemalja. :lol:

Marreramm, iz Doboja sam, ali sam trenutno veoma daleko, nazalost.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## dedonja

Pa na kakvoj je funkciji Bulevarac Dišo?!


----------



## gagapg

> Sutra će biti podneta krivična prijava protiv Čučkovića, predsednika opštine Obrenovac,
> *zbog nepravovremenog delovanja u vanrednom stanju i izazivanja opšte opasnosti po
> gradjane opštine i njihovu imovinu zbog čega su nastale posledice koje sada vidimo. *
> Dakle, još prvog dana pred zasedanje kriznog štaba u nižim delovima opštine došlo je
> do izlivanja vode po ulicama a u pojedine kuće voda je počela da ulazi u niže delove.


Vidite i sami da narod je tvrdoglav, i dok ne dođe voda do poda, ne pomišlja da napusti svoje 
domove. Pardon, htjedoh reći voda do *plafona!*

Sa narodom nije lako naglaviti.


----------



## tataratira

Dux Uxorum said:


> Nije vrijeme za ovakve komentare.



Srpski nacionalni interesi(Velika Srbija) moraju biti iznad svega pa i ovakve uzasne katastrofe, ma kako to zvucalo u ovom trenutku. 

Samo zamenis zadnje dve reci sa "se utapao"
http://www.istocnabosna.com/myjoomla/images/00000000000000000000000000000/223/N5.jpg


----------



## direktor

Ma cuckovic da nece ostati na funkciji mali nadubudni majmun prvi posao mu je bio u upravnom odboru jata sa 26 godina kao kadar gej17- 

Lazanskom svaka cast kako je opleo gdje su vam helihopteri 
gdje su vam ispravne amfibije 2 cijele za onoliki grada saramota 
molite za lopate po gradu stramota rashodovali dajceve sa 400 km predjenih 
Pa se ovaj pravda pa znate pa zapinjale su o kola treba da ih gaze otud ostecena kola 
i ono nja bitnije vojska nemoli nego NAREDJUJE


----------



## Singidunum

14grifon said:


> Ljudi ništa ne brinite, na RTS-u kažu da Vojska Jugoslavije dežura na nasipima.
> 
> Sad kad se VJ povampirila biće i još neki helikopter, 305. inžinjerijska brigada, teški tenkonosci... Još ako se povampiri i JNA biće 90 helikoptera Mi-8T.


:rofl:


----------



## delija90

direktor said:


> sa bb od bulevarac nadam se da nece ostati na funkciji


Вероватно назадњачка подметачина. Одговорни су још неки људи много више и на много вишем положају.


----------



## tataratira

delija90 said:


> Вероватно назадњачка подметачина. Одговорни су још неки људи много више и на много вишем положају.


Ti znas, ko i ja..
Krivi smo svi jer je celo drusto neodgovorno, neorganizovano, lenjo, prljavo...
Moramo se germanizovati pod hitno.


----------



## Majevčan

smederevo991 said:


> U svakom slucaju glavna vest BBC-a o poplavama na Balkanu pocinje sa naslovom "Milion Bosanaca pogodjeno poplavama"...
> 
> 'Million Bosnians' hit by floods


Воле манипулисати цифрама због привлачења пажње. Виђено нажалост х-пута у прошлости.hno:


----------



## 14grifon

@ tatatira
Kao što smo orla na grbu hteli da germanizujemo u adlera pa dobili papagaja?


----------



## tataratira

14grifon said:


> @ tatatira
> Kao što smo orla na grbu hteli da germanizujemo u adlera pa dobili papagaja?


Svaki pocetak je tezak, ali nesto u mentalitetu ocigledno mora da se menja. To je tezak i dug put ali ako znamo sta zelimo i gde idemo nije nemoguce.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## gagapg

direktor said:


> Ma cuckovic da nece ostati na funkciji mali nadubudni majmun
> prvi posao mu je bio u upravnom odboru jata sa 26 godina kao kadar gej17-
> 
> Lazanskom svaka cast kako je opleo gdje su vam helihopteri
> gdje su vam ispravne amfibije 2 cijele za onoliki grada saramota
> molite za lopate po gradu stramota rashodovali dajceve sa 400 km predjenih
> Pa se ovaj pravda pa znate pa zapinjale su o kola treba da ih gaze otud ostecena kola
> i ono nja bitnije vojska nemoli nego NAREDJUJE


Ma u stvari ne može niko da me ubijedi da je ove automobile izlomila voda!!
Ne nikako! Nije mogla bujica da ovako itumba automobil, gotovo sdam siguran 
da su to upravo ovim amfibijama ilomili!

I ako su samo dvije amfibije, možete misliti koliko puta su špartale ulicama gore dolje.


----------



## Притвореник

tataratira said:


> Moramo se germanizovati pod hitno.


Колко глупо...


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## tataratira

14grifon said:


> Gospodine predsedniče Vlade, dobro veče.


Ma ne ozbiljno, zamisli tu super rasu koja bi se stvorila kada bi doslo do sudara naseg i germanskog mentaliteta, pa zavladili bi svetom bez problema.


----------



## Притвореник

Vrachar said:


> Radi se o anteni koja sluzi kao *prijemnik* niskofrekventnih talasa iz atmosfere i koju su montirali fizicari za svoja ispitivanja. I koja se btw. uopstene ne nalazi u Barajevu.
> 
> Evo celog teksta o tome:
> 
> http://istokpavlovic.com/beleske/pi...ds=10204277996856877&fb_action_types=og.likes
> 
> Pre 550 i vise godina, ljudi su usled nedostatka znanja prirodne pojave objasnjavali bogovima, visim silama i slicnim stanjima.
> 
> Danas pametni ljudi, koji umeju da ukljuce kompjuter i otkucaju par redova na tastaturi, trebalo bi da imaju dovoljno rezona da sami zakljuce neke stvari.
> 
> Knjige, braco, knjige, a ne zvona i praporci!


Ја никада не бих тврдио да они преко ХАРПА контролишу климу итд али не разумем откуд људима типа Арни и ти толико ароганције да мисле да све знају и да толико верују у то што знају. Ја никада нисам имао толико самопоуздање, а волео бих да јесам, боље бих се осећао искрено. ПАзи, ја неки лик из Србије да знам што они муљају са ХАРПОМ или било чиме.


----------



## gagapg

> Pa čekaj bre gagapg, a kako bi ti izvukao ljude?
> Jesu li tebi ti jebeni automobili važniji od ljudi?!


Ada niko ne kaže da su automobili bitniji od ljudi!  
Šta će ti tako glupa i prizemna konstatacija? :nuts:



> Znaš li ti da je u Obrenovcu nivo vode dostizao
> 6 metara možda i više i sad oni treba da ponesu sonar da
> vide u onom mraku ima li ispod njih neko m/v.


Osim toga, druže, ja samo konstatujem da su vozila uništena
amfibijama i čamcima, ništa više. Dodajem da se može i pažljivije,
a da ljudi isto budu spašeni.

A upravo zato što su samo dvije amfibije bile, razlog je što se
moralo žuriti, a u žurbi se (što je logično) i prave štete.


----------



## Притвореник

Румунија шаље помоћ Србији и Босни

БУКУРЕШТ – Влада Румуније шаље Србији и Босни помоћ пострадалима због великих поплава о чему је премијер Виктор Понта лично разговарао са српским председником владе Александром Вучићем.

Румунски премијер изразио је Вучићу саучешће и солидарност у вези са изгубљеним људским животима у овим најтежим поплавама које се памте и обећао пријатељску помоћ.

Понта је данас изјавио да ће, иако је сада и Румунија погођена поплавама, упутити помоћ Србији и Босни где је ситуација много тежа. Помоћ ће бити у ћебади, флашираној води, храни и једном пумпном постројењу.

Понта се обратио и приватном сектору да помогне људима који страдају у Србији и Босни.

Премијер је именовао државног секретара за специјалне ситуације у Министарству унутрашњих послова Раеда Арафата да организује пошиљку помоћи са пострадале у Србији и Босни.

Амбасадор Србије у Румунији Бранко Бранкових је данас у ударној емисији јавног Румунског радија говорио о тешкој ситуацији у Србији због поплава и тражио подршку Румуније у „овим тешким тренуцима”. Амбасадорову поруку пренеле су вечерас и телевизије.



ОЛЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕеееееееееееее.
Такси, коментар?


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## gagapg

Drug, sve OK! et:

Nego...



> OSUĐENICI KIVNI NA LOPOVE: Ne šaljite nam ovde kradljivce iz poplava!
> 
> SRBIJA17:03, 19.05.2014.Autor: Foto: Kurir,EPK
> 
> Iako to nismo zaslužili, u zatvoru imamo sve - krov nad glavom, mesto za
> spavanje i hranu, a naši nedužni sunarodnici su u jednom trenutku ostali
> bez svega, poručili su niški osuđenici i odrekli se 1.000 obroka u korist
> ugroženih zatvorenici, polava, Niš, Andjela Popović
> 
> Zatvorenici iz Niša pokazali su veliku humanost tako što su se odrekli obroka
> u korist ugroženog stanovništva nastradalog u strahovitim poplavama. Oko
> 1.000 obroka zatvorenici su poslali ugroženom narodu i ta pomoć je stigla u
> štab u Sremskoj Mitrovici.
> 
> Upravnik zatvora Aleksandar Grbović je rekao za portal Kurira da su zatvorenici
> njemu uputili pismo s predlogom da se aktiviraju u pomoć nastradalima i on je to,
> naravno, prihvatio.


Nastavak


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## Притвореник

Грифон, колико сте згазили возила ај признај


----------



## direktor

Da napomenem da su takdje pripadnicu policijske stanice Grocka se odrekli uzine u korist ljudi koji su smejsteni na teritoriji opstine grocka inace 

Madjari nemam rijeci 

Spasio se od poplave, ali ne i od mađarskih carinika

Jovana Babić | 19. 05. 2014. - 21:14h | Komentara: 100
Penzioner Mlađan Rajić (66) iz Malog Crnića koji je u subotu veče, bežeći od poplave, probao da otputuje kod svog sina u Beč, preminuo je na mađarskom graničnom prelazu Rozke, gde su ga mađarski carinici držali tri sata jer nije imao dovoljno novca kod sebe.
http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Hronika/466680/Spasio-se-od-poplave-ali-ne-i-od-madjarskih-carinika


----------



## Singidunum

gagapg said:


> Osim toga, druže, ja samo konstatujem da su vozila uništena
> amfibijama i čamcima, ništa više. Dodajem da se može i pažljivije


Vozila su unistena poplavom, gotova sva su vec za staro gvozdje, dakle nikakva steta nije napravljena, koliko je bilo gvozdja toliko je i ostalo samo je oblik izmenjen.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## tataratira

Ko je madjarske carinike upoznao njemu ni poplava ne bi tesko pala.


----------



## gagapg

> Vozila su unistena poplavom, gotova sva su vec za staro gvozdje, dakle nikakva
> steta nije napravljena, koliko je bilo gvozdja toliko je i ostalo samo je oblik izmenjen.


To jeste. Kad vlaga jednom uđe, teško se to više može popraviti, što kažu,
posebno kod novijih vozila, prepunim elektronike.


----------



## Singidunum

direktor said:


> Madjari nemam rijeci


Te dzukele treba poslati da golim rukama ciste mulj u Obrenovcu, a njihove kuce dati trajno ljudima iz madjarske hitne sluzbe koji se nesebicno bore danima i ciji ugled su ukaljali. Isto vazi i za bosanske carinike koji ne daju konvoju da prodje bez pecata iz grada koji je pod vodom. Poslati ih u Doboj svojim gacama da skupljaju blato.


----------



## direktor

Radio amateri: Ljudi, nisu nas ukinuli, ustupili smo kanal Gorskoj službi spasavanja

R. Bulatović | 19. 05. 2014. - 12:38h izmena vesti 11:27h | Foto: V. Lalić | Komentara: 31
Na vest koja se jutros proširila internetom da su ukinuti radio amateri koji nas već danima obaveštavaju šta se dešava u najugroženijih delovima Srbije, Živojin Petrović, iz Saveza radio-amatera, kaže da nema razloga za paniku, jer oni nisu ukinuti, već su svoj kanal u Obrenovcu ustupili Gorskoj službi spasavanja.
http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/46...-ustupili-smo-kanal-Gorskoj-sluzbi-spasavanja


----------



## direktor

Da bosanski carnic jos nisu pustili kamione pomoci da nepovjeruje covjek


----------



## 14grifon

...


----------



## Притвореник

direktor said:


> Radio amateri: Ljudi, nisu nas ukinuli, ustupili smo kanal Gorskoj službi spasavanja
> 
> R. Bulatović | 19. 05. 2014. - 12:38h izmena vesti 11:27h | Foto: V. Lalić | Komentara: 31
> Na vest koja se jutros proširila internetom da su ukinuti radio amateri koji nas već danima obaveštavaju šta se dešava u najugroženijih delovima Srbije, Živojin Petrović, iz Saveza radio-amatera, kaže da nema razloga za paniku, jer oni nisu ukinuti, već su svoj kanal u Obrenovcu ustupili Gorskoj službi spasavanja.
> http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/46...-ustupili-smo-kanal-Gorskoj-sluzbi-spasavanja


:lol: :lol: :bash: :lol:


----------



## Притвореник

Кристијан Голубовић херој

OВАЈ ЧОВЕК ЈЕ МАШИНА: Стигао на сва кризна места без хеликоптера

Последњих дана он је у сталном покрету. Његови фанови на друштвеним мрежама траже да он, уместо министра Велимира Илића, буде задужен за ванредне ситуације… Дизао је насип у Шапцу, спасавао старе људе и кућне љубимце из Обреновца, чистио одводне канале у Сурчину и јурио ка Костолцу да заустави продирање воде… Он је ноћна мора сваког продавца који „муља“ са ценама…

Кристијан Кики Голубовић већ данима непрестано, са својом екипом, одлази на кризна места како би помогао одбрани од поплава. Његови верни пратиоци, са фејсбук странице „Александар Кристијан Голубовић – Фан клуб“, непрестано прате његове акције и из сата у сат преносе његове мисли.

- Велики поздрав свима који нас подржавају, а медије срам било јер када су ме питали о криминалу и политичарима просто су уживали а сада када радимо најзначајнију ствар за Србију нема их нигде јер се боје од пар политичара. Не тражим медаље и похвале већ само да неко помене мене и у добром контексту – скромно пише Голубовић на Фејсбуку.

Голубовић са собом свугде води своју екипу, групу од неколико пријатеља, која помаже у изградњи насипа.


----------



## direktor

Poplavljeno šetalište ispod Gazele

V.J. | 19. 05. 2014. - 19:35h izmena vesti 22:08h | Komentara: 2
Šetalište i biciklistička staza na Gazeli su poplavljeni i kako javljaju čitaoci "Blica" voda je dostigla treći stepen.

Iako je pešačka staza ispod Gazele uveliko poplavljena, policija je volonterima okupljenim na tom delu obale rekla da se raziđu i uputila ih na Makiš. Policija je okupljenima rekla da neće doći kamion sa peskom kojim bi se mogli napuniti džakovi, pa da svi oni krenu ka Makišu.

Ispod Gazele ostalo je svega oko 50 volontera koji dežuraju.
http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/466671/Poplavljeno-setaliste-ispod-Gazele


----------



## Singidunum

*Krstić: Uplaćeno više od 1,5 milion evra na devizni račun *

Ministar je rekao i da pomoć pristiže svakog dana, a da je danas do zatvaranja platnog prometa uplaćen *451 milion dinara na dinarski račun* i *više od 1,5 miliona evra na devizni račun*. 

"Mi smo otvorili i *Pejpal nalog* kako bi ljudi iz inostranstva mogli da uplate pomoc. *U prvih 24 sata skupili smo 86.000 evra, preko 1.500 uplata*", naveo je ministar.
On je pojasnio da je putem Pejpala omogućeno pružanje pomoći od ljudi koji imaju najveću platežnu moć. 

Krstić je dodao i da će o raspodeli prikupljenih sredstava odlučivati Komisija za naknadu štete koja ce opredeljivati ta sredstva.

On je apelovao da je svaka donacija potrebna i rekao da Srbija računa na na sredstva iz Fonda solidarnosta EU.

"To treba da znamo, da se ovo desilo ranije ne bismo imali tu mogućnost, ali sada smo kandidati za članstvo u EU, a i šsteta, nazžalost, prelazi taj limit od 0,64 odsto BDP-a", objasnio je on.


----------



## Kot Behemot

tataratira said:


> Srpski nacionalni interesi(Velika Srbija) moraju biti iznad svega pa i ovakve uzasne katastrofe, ma kako to zvucalo u ovom trenutku.
> 
> Samo zamenis zadnje dve reci sa "se utapao"
> http://www.istocnabosna.com/myjoomla/images/00000000000000000000000000000/223/N5.jpg


Спремио сам ти сламе, а кад те на'раним, везаћемо те и бацити у плићак у Дунаву, да се утапаш мало, па онда опет на сламу. Бићу добар домаћин па ти наиђи, да се почастимо по српски.


----------



## Alex_ZR

smederevo991 said:


> U svakom slucaju glavna vest BBC-a o poplavama na Balkanu pocinje sa naslovom "Milion Bosanaca pogodjeno poplavama"...
> 
> 'Million Bosnians' hit by floods



Исправили су мапу и натпис "Никола Телса":










Чуди ме како нису Косово обележили на мапи.


----------



## MGX

O kakvim kolima bre pričate... Mrkli mrak, voda u metrima, žurba, ljudi se spašavaju i boli me uvo za kola - sve i da su moja bila isto bih razmišljao 

Malo šale - I kad je muka... moraju se znati prioriteti


----------



## smederevo991

Da stavimo tacku na to za kola, procitao sam izjavu nekoga iz vojske cini mi se, da su u odredjenim slucajevima morali da predju kamionima preko potopljenih vozila. (nemo' da me tepas grifone  )


----------



## Boza KG

> *07.40* - Око 2.000 Обреновчана од синоћ евакуисано, јавља наш репортер.
> 
> *06.30 *- Евакуација становништва из Обреновца успешно се наставља, каже за РТС начелник оперативног градског центра за ванредне ситуације Александар Марсенић.


http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/story/124/Друштво/1601671/Нови+поплавни+талас+прети+Обреновцу.html



> *Od novca za svadbu pomogli ugroženima
> 20. 05. 2014. *
> 
> Mladenci Nikola i Ljiljana Marković iz Kragujevca svadbu su posvetili ugroženima od poplava. Na dan venčanja pokazali su svoju humanost. U za njih najsrećnijem danu nisu zaboravili na sunarodnike ugrožene od poplave, pa su odlučili da pomognu donirajući vodu i hranu od novca koji su dobili kao poklon na svadbi.
> 
> Prvo su, pred matičarem rekli “da” i odmah se obratili gostima i pozvali ih da se pridruže humanitarnoj akciji prikupljanja pomoći ugroženim sunarodnicima. Svatovima se preko mikrofona obratio mladoženja Nikola Marković
> 
> *- Hvala što ovaj trenutak delite sa nama, ali mi ne možemo da ne mislimo na naše sunarodnike u krajevima koje je zadesila poplava, i sve vas pozivam da se uključite u akciju pomoći ugroženima, da javite vašim prijateljima i rođacima, sa molbom da se i oni uključe i pomognu - kazao je mladoženja svojim svatovima.
> *
> Na svadbi je bilo preko 300 zvanica, gotovo da niko od njih nije bio ravnodušan. Mladenci Nikola i Ljiljana Marković su od novca koji su na poklon dobili od svatova kupili hranu i vodu i preko kragujevačkog Crvenog krsta poslali ugroženima.


----------



## Telep

Притвореник;114192816 said:


> Ја никада не бих тврдио да они преко ХАРПА контролишу климу итд али не разумем откуд људима типа Арни и ти толико ароганције да мисле да све знају и да толико верују у то што знају. Ја никада нисам имао толико самопоуздање, а волео бих да јесам, боље бих се осећао искрено. ПАзи, ја неки лик из Србије да знам што они муљају са ХАРПОМ или било чиме.


Ја никада нисам био начисто... да ли хаарп контролише климу, расположење људи, размножавање код Срба или све то заједно.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Telep said:


> Ја никада нисам био начисто... да ли хаарп контролише климу, расположење људи, размножавање код Срба или све то заједно.


То што ниси сигуран не значи да си сигуран, ако разумеш шта желим рећи. 
Ја сам сачмару спремио... 






+ замолио бих вас да причу о ХААРП-у пребацимо у кафану, имам утисак да је ова дретва ипак мало другачије замишљена.


----------



## MGX

Doboj


----------



## Nemanja034

14grifon said:


> Kapiram ja da smo mi na ovim prostorima eksperti opšte prakse od HAARP-a pa do fizičkih karakteristika poplavnog talasa, ali preterujete.
> 
> Ajde, odgovorimi kad kažeš da može, kako amfibija u mrklom mraku može da vidi u neprozirnoj vodi potopljeno motorno vozilo na dubini od 5 metara? Kako?!


Subspace sensors?

Иначе, немој о хаарпу, нисам експерт, али једно је јасно, ако је сваког 9тог маја у москви сунце, а 5км даље 15 спепени мање, киша и снег, и најгорем дебилу је јасно да поступак може врло лако да буде инверзан, био то хаарп или неко друго срање. #Клауд сидинг.

Мало ме нервира скепса у земљи у којој се амфибија назива напредном технологијом, да су неке ствари научно немогуће. Изем ти научнике и земљу која не може и не жели макар научно да предвиди овакву трагедију која нас је задесила.


----------



## MGX

Da se ne zaboravi ...


----------



## tataratira

Evo, Vucic poceo da sece ruke uzivo...


----------



## clashbgd

Jedna molba za savet... Koji racun da otvorimo da bi se na njega uplacivala pomoc, i odavde i iz inostranstva? Da se skida sto manja provizija...


----------



## mrskoje

Nemanja034 said:


> Subspace sensors?
> 
> Иначе, немој о хаарпу, нисам експерт, али једно је јасно, ако је сваког 9тог маја у москви сунце, а 5км даље 15 спепени мање, киша и снег, и најгорем дебилу је јасно да поступак може врло лако да буде инверзан, био то хаарп или неко друго срање. #Клауд сидинг.
> 
> Мало ме нервира скепса у земљи у којој се амфибија назива напредном технологијом, да су неке ствари научно немогуће. Изем ти научнике и земљу која не може и не жели макар научно да предвиди овакву трагедију која нас је задесила.


У Москви се користи сребро-оксид за ту намјену, испушта из авиона и растјерује облаке даље, то је већ одавно познато а и нико то не крије. Ако се добро сјећам то су први пут користили кад су биле ОИ 1980 у Москви.


----------



## BL2

vladanng said:


> E ALI isto sam se zapitao i ja!!! Kapiram da je propaganda da se pokupi vise donacija, ljubomorni kako Vucicu svi daju, pa hoce covek da uzme vise donacija za svoju drzavu?


Koji si ti bolesnik :bash:

*NOVAK: Živeli svi narodi bivše Jugoslavije. Neka je Bog uz vas...*



> BEOGRAD - Najbolji srpski teniser Novak Đoković nastavio je da bodri stanovnike Srbije, Hrvatske i Bosne i Hercegovine koji su pogođeni katastrofalnim poplavama.
> 
> "Srce mi se cepa kada vidim koliko je ljudi evakuisano i ugroženo u Bosni! Preko 950.000 hiljada!!! Izdržite braćo... Pomoć će stizati iz sveta", napisao je Đoković na Tviteru.
> 
> On je u nedelju osvojio turnir masters serije u Rimu, a trijumf je posvetio ugroženima.
> 
> "Takođe, vidim da je i istok Hrvatske pogođen poplavama. Iskreno se nadam da vas neće pogoditi u onoj meri koliko Srbiju i Bosnu. Čuvajte se", istakao je Đoković.
> 
> Najbolji srpski teniser takođe je odlučio da novčanu nagradu sa turnira u Rimu donira kao pomoć.
> 
> "Živeli svi narodi bivše Jugoslavije. Neka je Bog uz vas", dodao je Đoković na Tviteru.


----------



## Arnorian

mrskoje said:


> У Москви се користи сребро-оксид за ту намјену, испушта из авиона и растјерује облаке даље, то је већ одавно познато а и нико то не крије. Ако се добро сјећам то су први пут користили кад су биле ОИ 1980 у Москви.


Srebro-jodid se koristi za zasejavanje oblaka radi izazivanja kiše. Masovno se koristi u Izraelu. Tamo tvrde da su povećali količinu padavina za 15% tom metodom. Za sprečavanje kiše na događajima vrši se zasejavanje oblaka uz vetar, da bi se kiša ispadala pre nego što dođu do mesta gde je potrebno suvo vreme.


----------



## Bu rsone

Svaka čast Lazanskom, rastavio ih je na TV-u!!!


----------



## Nemanja034

Bu rsone said:


> Svaka čast Lazanskom, rastavio ih je na TV-u!!!


Где?? Има ли на ЈуБуљу?


----------



## BL2

*Kamioni za odvoz otpada krenuli ka Doboju *



> *Pedeset kamiona kipera prevoznika iz banjalučke regije *uputilo se jutros prema Doboju, kako bi počeli sa utovarom i odvozom otpada iz tog grada, koje je ostalo nakon povlačenja vode.
> Deset kamiona iz Banjaluke je na putu prema Prnjavoru, gdje ih na gradilištu autoputa u Prnjavoru čeka još 40 kamiona, odakle će se u koloni uputiti prema Doboju.
> Iz Biroa Vlade Republike Srpske za odnose s javnošću saopšteno je da se dolazak kamiona u Doboj očekuje oko 9.30 časova.
> U saopštenju se dodaja da je u Doboju na raspolaganju i šest utovarivača, koje je obezbijedio lokalni prevoznik iz Doboja, koji će vršiti utovar otpada u kamione.
> Koordinator ovih aktivnosti je Nikola Grbić iz Udruženja prevoznika Republike Srpske.
> (Agencije)


----------



## Bu rsone

Od 12. minuta:


vladygark said:


>


----------



## MGX

Lazanski "poludio" oko nekih stvari, sa potpunim pravom, pa ga je voditelj morao da "smiruje"


----------



## delija90

Колики дебил треба бити па да поверујеш у скоро милион евакуисаних у БиХ ?


----------



## smederevo991

Jebiga, eno to stoji vec drugi dan kao glavna vest za ovu nepogodu.


----------



## Boza KG

delija90 said:


> Колики дебил треба бити па да поверујеш у скоро милион евакуисаних у БиХ ?


Не евакуисаних, већ угрожених поплавама...
Prema podacima Ministarstva bezbednosti, u BiH je ugroženo više od milion i dvesta hiljada stanovnika, na različite načine, ali je, srećom, mali broj životno ugroženih.


----------



## Boza KG

Док Вучић каже: *Размере катастрофе која је погодила Србију десетоструко су снажније него што је то у осталим земљама региона* :nuts:


----------



## vladanng

Sta ne evakuisanih, kad danima stoji na vecini medija da je milion evakuisanih.

http://www.021.rs/info/svet/101509-u-bih-evakuisano-skoro-milion-ljudi.html

http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/upos...2-miliona-km-odricanjem-od-dnevnice/140519164

Na ovom drugom tekstu pise da je razmesteno 950k ljudi.

Ovaj "indijanac" tamo me naziva bolesnikom, ja pitam propaganda, ili stvarno raseljeno milion?


Vucic priprema teren da saopsti broj zrtava zbog nesposobnosti, pa je zato nas zadesila "desetostruko veca katastrofa".


----------



## delija90

Boza KG said:


> Не евакуисаних, већ угрожених поплавама...
> Prema podacima Ministarstva bezbednosti, u BiH je ugroženo više od milion i dvesta hiljada stanovnika, na različite načine, ali je, srećom, mali broj životno ugroženih.


И то је претеран податак осим ако у угрожене не рачунају сваког ко је прошле недеље покисао.


----------



## Singidunum

clashbgd said:


> Jedna molba za savet... Koji racun da otvorimo da bi se na njega uplacivala pomoc, i odavde i iz inostranstva? Da se skida sto manja provizija...


Vec postoje racuni, za uplate iz inostranstva su u nekim ambasadama otvorili lokalne charity racune za koje se ne placa provizija.


----------



## BL2

delija90 said:


> Колики дебил треба бити па да поверујеш у скоро милион евакуисаних у БиХ ?


milion *pogodjenih* poplavama hno:


----------



## vladanng

BL2 said:


> milion *pogodjenih* poplavama hno:


KOLIKI debil trebas da budes da poverujes da je stvarno milion pogodjenih poplavama?


----------



## maroje85

clashbgd said:


> Jedna molba za savet... Koji racun da otvorimo da bi se na njega uplacivala pomoc, i odavde i iz inostranstva? Da se skida sto manja provizija...


slabo ti se razumem u te ekonomije, finansije, ali otvorite i dinarski i devizni racun. *Najpametnije je da se informisete u banci u kojoj zelite da otvorite racun, sluzbenici ce vam dati tacan odgovor i savet i sto se tice provizije*. mada pretpostavljam da se ista ne placa kada su humanitarne akcije-uplate u pitanju.


----------



## Mareeramm

Ali taj covek sto je preminuo na granici, kud ce tada napolje, bio bi zbrinut negde ako nema bas gde da ode, cim je preminuo na granici znaci da je bolestan i nije bio da ide nikud tako daleko u tom trenutku..


----------



## clashbgd

@Singidunum
Da, ali hocemo mi kao Klub prijatelja OFK Beograda 1994 da otvorimo naš račun, da tu uplaćuju naši prijatelji i mi da odlučujemo kako ćemo i kome sredstva da namenimo.

@maroje85
Hvala, raspitacemo se, nego sam mislio da neko iz prve ruke moze da nam pomogne savetom.


----------



## BL2

vladanng said:


> Sta ne evakuisanih, kad danima stoji na vecini medija da je milion evakuisanih.
> 
> http://www.021.rs/info/svet/101509-u-bih-evakuisano-skoro-milion-ljudi.html
> 
> http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/upos...2-miliona-km-odricanjem-od-dnevnice/140519164
> 
> Na ovom drugom tekstu pise da je razmesteno 950k ljudi.
> 
> Ovaj "indijanac" tamo me naziva bolesnikom, ja pitam propaganda, ili stvarno raseljeno milion?
> 
> 
> Vucic priprema teren da saopsti broj zrtava zbog nesposobnosti, pa je zato nas zadesila "desetostruko veca katastrofa".


Indijanac te naziva bolesnikom zbog tvoje izjave da hoce sebi donacije, jer se prepali pokupice Vucic. Koji ciganski nacin razmisljanja.


Boza KG said:


> Док Вучић каже: Размере катастрофе која је погодила Србију десетоструко су снажније него што је то у осталим земљама региона


isti ciganski mentalitet


----------



## vladanng

Mareeramm said:


> Ali taj covek sto je preminuo na granici, kud ce tada napolje, bio bi zbrinut negde ako nema bas gde da ode, cim je preminuo na granici znaci da je bolestan i nije bio da ide nikud tako daleko u tom trenutku..


Njegovo pravo sta ce da radi, ubili su ga vrlo posteni madjarski carinici.


----------



## delija90

BL2 said:


> milion *pogodjenih* poplavama hno:


Колико ми је познато јуче је један званичник у Сарајеву лупио да има милион евакуисаних. На страну то, у текстовима пише да има око милион евакуисаних и погођених поплавама што је само по себи бесмислен податак који не говори ништа. Сад као треба да вагамо колики део од тога су евакуисани а колики погођени. А чак и ако занемаримо и ту нејасноћу, милион погођених поплавама само у БиХ ? Ајде молим те.

ПС: Искључујем се из даље расправе на ту тему.


----------



## Mareeramm

vladanng said:


> Njegovo pravo sta ce da radi, ubili su ga vrlo posteni madjarski carinici.


Ma daj oni rade svoj posao, ne mozes njih kriviti..to su teorije zavere..


----------



## Boza KG

delija90 said:


> И то је претеран податак осим ако у угрожене не рачунају сваког ко је прошле недеље покисао.


Па каже на различите начине угрожени од поплава, на пример цела Бијељина нема воде за пиће због поплава (плус што је десетине хиљада и директно угрожено) то значи да је угрожено већина становника или ти 110.000, а то је само Бијељина, а где су одсечени, угрожени од воде, клизишта.


----------



## vladanng

BL2 said:


> Indijanac te naziva bolesnikom zbog tvoje izjave da hoce sebi donacije, jer se prepali pokupice Vucic. Koji ciganski nacin razmisljanja.


Aj bre decko skloni se, vredjas me prvo a gresis, pokazemo ti da pise da je milion evakuisanih, i jasno ti je da je i milion evakuisanih i milion ugrozenih najobicnija propaganda jer je Bakir/Lagmdzija ili ko vec cuo da nece dobiti sredstva od Evrope, pa zapoceli propagandu. 
Ne smeta meni to, nego lupetanje i tvoje nasedanje da je milion ugrozenih.


----------



## Mareeramm

Zna li mi ko reci jel se Una izlila u Krupi po gradu?


----------



## BL2

delija90 said:


> Колико ми је познато јуче је један званичник у Сарајеву лупио да има милион евакуисаних. На страну то, у текстовима пише да има око милион евакуисаних и погођених поплавама што је само по себи бесмислен податак који не говори ништа. Сад као треба да вагамо колики део од тога су евакуисани а колики погођени. А чак и ако занемаримо и ту нејасноћу, милион погођених поплавама само у БиХ ? Ајде молим те.
> 
> ПС: Искључујем се из даље расправе на ту тему.


^
Hvala na iskljucenju. 
Ja bih volio da kazu na BBC-u da je 3 miliona, neka se pretjeruje da bi se skrenula paznja zapada.


----------



## BL2

vladanng said:


> Aj bre decko skloni se, vredjas me prvo a gresis, pokazemo ti da pise da je milion evakuisanih, i jasno ti je da je i milion evakuisanih i milion ugrozenih najobicnija propaganda jer je Bakir/Lagmdzija ili ko vec cuo da nece dobiti sredstva od Evrope, pa zapoceli propagandu.
> Ne smeta meni to, nego lupetanje i tvoje nasedanje da je milion ugrozenih.


Smeta tebi to, jer smo toboze " ljubomorni kako Vucicu svi daju" (kraj citata). 
Znam ja da je tebi Bugarska bliza od RS, ali mnogima nije.


----------



## Singidunum

clashbgd said:


> @Singidunum
> Da, ali hocemo mi kao Klub prijatelja OFK Beograda 1994 da otvorimo naš račun, da tu uplaćuju naši prijatelji i mi da odlučujemo kako ćemo i kome sredstva da namenimo.


Iz inostranstva ces svakako imati provizije sta god da otvoris, vidi u banci, ali to je neminovno. PayPal ne mozes da primas pare u Srbiji ali i da mozes opoet uzimaju dobru proviziju. Proviziju uzimaju i oni crowdfunding sajtovi.


----------



## smederevo991

BL2 said:


> ^
> Ja bih volio da kazu na BBC-u da je 3 miliona, neka se pretjeruje da bi se skrenula paznja zapada.


A ovo nije cigansko razmisljanje ?

Ne vidim potrebu za pumpanjem broja zrtava i pogodjenih, pomoc pristize i bez toga.


----------



## Nemanja034

BL2 said:


> ^
> Hvala na iskljucenju.
> Ja bih volio da kazu na BBC-u da je 3 miliona, neka se pretjeruje da bi se skrenula paznja zapada.


И Мики Бечлија је лаго жене да је богат па се на ту фору женио 5 пута. Можда и нама успе, са том бечлијском фором.


----------



## vladanng

BL2 said:


> Smeta tebi to, jer smo toboze " ljubomorni kako Vucicu svi daju" (kraj citata).
> Znam ja da je tebi Bugarska bliza od RS, ali mnogima nije.



Moj komentar je bio cinican, svako ce primetiti. Ti si bolestan.

A da je milion raseljenih propaganda, to sam vec rekao. Kraj price.


----------



## Nemanja034

vladanng said:


> Moj komentar je bio cinican, svako ce primetiti. Ti si bolestan.
> 
> A da je milion raseljenih propaganda, to sam vec rekao. Kraj price.


Не лупетај глупости. Милијон је чак и мало. у Србији ће то бити 7 милијона, или колико нас већ има који ће да трпе последице. 

Сад кад падне евро, попну се цене, смањење плата у јавном сектору за 20% које су најавили ће да буду мала маца. Још за солидарни порез кад уведу, славићемо ми Милошевића на крају. У оно време бар смо имали војску да нас колико толико вади из гована.

Ипак, да проценим да ипак ова војска и земља нису неспособни колико сам до пре пар дана веровао. Много су неспособнији од тога.


----------



## vladanng

Cuckovic predsednik opstine Obrenovac koga su gradjani tuzili, na to rekao: *Spasavam ljude, nosim hranu, vadim životinje, pričaćemo za 15 dana - kazao je u prvi mah Čučković, a na molbu da samo sasluša pitanja i prokomentariše najavu sugrađana da će protiv njega podneti krivičnu prijavu, odgovorio je: „Neka pišu“.
- Moram da vadim ljude, ženo božja! Neka pišu, boli me ku.ac!*


Kakva bahatost!! Podseca na botove ovih dana koji glase ovako: Manite politiku ja idem da radim..pomazem a vi, nije sad vreme za politiku.. 

Kako su smesni i providni.


----------



## maroje85

A panika cini cuda, pa ljudi nerazmisljaju razumno. a i ovi granicari, to su gamad, madjarska govna. smrdljiva. ni da pomognu coveku, no su se poneli kao prema psetu.


----------



## smederevo991

*EU: Mnogo manje od milijarde za SRB*

Brisel -- Uprkos jučerašnjoj najavi o milijardi evra pomoći iz evropskog fonda solidarnosti, Srbija teško može da računa na više od desetak miliona evra iz ovog fonda.


----------



## Космајац

Ma niko normalan nije ni verovao u tu milijardu.
Sto se mene tice definitivno zbogom EU.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Nesto imam osecaj da ce posle svega ovoga novac biti manji problem.
Samo da bude sto manji broj zrtava i da nije napravljena neka nepopravljiva steta zemljistu i kopovima.


----------



## BL2

smederevo991 said:


> A ovo nije cigansko razmisljanje ?
> 
> Ne vidim potrebu za pumpanjem broja zrtava i pogodjenih, pomoc pristize i bez toga.


Nije, potrebno je skrenuti paznju na tolike unesrecene, a nazalost danas su ljudi gluhi, ako im se ne kaze bombasticno. Klasicna Propaganda, nema veze sa ciganlukom. Samo u ovom slucaju ta propaganda ima pozitivno dejstvo, jer ce se u konacnici, nadam se, vise ljudi odazvati na pomoc.


----------



## BL2

vladanng said:


> Moj komentar je bio cinican, svako ce primetiti. Ti si bolestan.
> 
> A da je milion raseljenih propaganda, to sam vec rekao. Kraj price.


tvoj komentar je bio zlurad, maliciozan i pokvaren, kakav si ti inace kad se govori o RS i BiH uopste. Taj animozitet ne mozes sakriti cak ni u ovakvim trenucima, to podosta govori o tebi.


----------



## Космајац

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Nesto imam osecaj da ce posle svega ovoga novac biti manji problem.
> Samo da bude sto manji broj zrtava i da nije napravljena neka nepopravljiva steta zemljistu i kopovima.


Posle ovoga novac ce biti ogromni problem.Pored stete na infrastrukturnim objektima, stizu stete i iz poljoprivrede, industrije, stete na imovini privatnih lica.Znamo svi da drzava u slucaju da kuce nisu osigurane moze da se ponasa kako zeli, ali u tom slucaju dobija hiljade i hiljade socijalnih slucajeva, jer mnogo je ljudi izgubilo sve sto je imalo.Drzava ce morati da subvencionise jeftine kredite, jer banke( kako im je fino omoguceno) jedva cekaju ovakve prilike i porest traze da oderu kozu ljudima.Odakle sve to?


----------



## vladanng

Mene samo stra da ne upadnemo u recesiju, mada mislim da razmere katastrofe ipak nisu tolike, rast izvoza ce se nastaviti malo slabije, moze se ocekivati rast u gradjevinarstvu veliki. 

Zrtve su velike, ali bi mogli da izvucemo neke pouke mozda. Kupimo opremu/helikoptere/cistimo kanale.

Natalitet na popljavljenim podrucjima ce imati odredjen rast, pa ce eto te brojke rodjenih u februaru/martu 2015 nadoknaditi taj broj zrtava. Priroda je cudo.


----------



## vladanng

Космајац;114202429 said:


> Posle ovoga novac ce biti ogromni problem.Pored stete na infrastrukturnim objektima, stizu stete i iz poljoprivrede, industrije, stete na imovini privatnih lica.Znamo svi da drzava u slucaju da kuce nisu osigurane moze da se ponasa kako zeli, ali u tom slucaju dobija hiljade i hiljade socijalnih slucajeva, jer mnogo je ljudi izgubilo sve sto je imalo.Drzava ce morati da subvencionise jeftine kredite, jer banke( kako im je fino omoguceno) jedva cekaju ovakve prilike i porest traze da oderu kozu ljudima.Odakle sve to?


Od prodaje telekoma i dela EPS-a.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Космајац;114202429 said:


> Posle ovoga novac ce biti ogromni problem.Pored stete na infrastrukturnim objektima, stizu stete i iz poljoprivrede, industrije, stete na imovini privatnih lica.Znamo svi da drzava u slucaju da kuce nisu osigurane moze da se ponasa kako zeli, ali u tom slucaju dobija hiljade i hiljade socijalnih slucajeva, jer mnogo je ljudi izgubilo sve sto je imalo.Drzava ce morati da subvencionise jeftine kredite, jer banke( kako im je fino omoguceno) jedva cekaju ovakve prilike i porest traze da oderu kozu ljudima.Odakle sve to?


Ja samo kazem da imam osecaj da ce novac biti manji problem.
Vec stize novcana pomoc sa svih strana, najavljene su radne akcije, bice donatorskih konferencija, koncerata, pomoci iz raznih fondova.Sms akcije itd...

Iskreno se nadam da ce i u ovom zlu biti neko dobro i da cemo iz katastrofe izaci kao mnogo uredjenija zemlja i sa mnogo vise brige o prevenciji nekih eventualnih novih pretnji od elementarnih nepogoda.Uz to steceno je i dragoceno iskustvo i za ubuduce.Totalno smo bili nespremni sto se i dalo videti iz dana u dan, iz sata u sat.

Silna klizista, divlja naselja, neomalterisane kuce bez temelja, karton naselja.Sve je to zbrisano i u obnovi ce biti ispravljeno i uredjeno.

Samo ljudske zivote je nemoguce vratiti i zato molim Boga da ih je sto manje.Ostalo se uglavnom da popraviti i povratiti.Nadam se.


----------



## Singidunum

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Iskreno se nadam da ce i u ovom zlu biti neko dobro i da cemo iz katastrofe izaci kao mnogo uredjenija zemlja i sa mnogo vise brige o prevenciji nekih eventualnih novih pretnji od elementarnih nepogoda.Uz to steceno je i dragoceno iskustvo i za ubuduce.Totalno smo bili nespremni sto se i dalo videti iz dana u dan iz sata u sat.


Da ja sam uveren da ce to biti slucaj, ipak je Velja Ilic na celu resora.


----------



## clashbgd

e kako vas 80 posto serendate ovde... jebo vas internet i kompjuter! sve znate, sve ocenjujete, svi ste pametni, potkovani analiticari sa visedecenijskim iskustvom na terenu... organizujte se bre i uradite nesto... tako cete da pomognete onima kojima trebate! ako vec piskarate, bolje dajte neke korisne informacije iz prve ruke, gde treba da ide da se pomogne, sta ljudima treba!


----------



## Singidunum

*Mali: Tvrdnje o mojoj odgovornosti su bezobrazluk!*
Beta | 20. 05. 2014. - 13:22h | Foto: J. Vučetić | Komentara: 0

Gradonačelnik Beograda Siniša Mali odbacio je danas tvrdnje da je u petak pozvao građane Obrenovca da ostanu u kućama pre poplavnog talasa koji je razorio taj grad i kazao da su te tvrdnje "bezobrazluk".

- To uopšte nije tačno. Ta naredba nije došla pre talasa, nego je talas došao mnogo pre toga. Time smo spasli desetine hiljada života - kazao je Mali. 

Gradonačelnik je tako odgovorio na pitanje novinara o tome da deo javnosti traži njegovu odgovornost zato što je u petak 16. maja ujutro pozvao Obrenovčane da ostanu u svojim domovima, a da je potom navodno usledio najveći poplavni talas.

Mali je kazao da su takve tvrdnje "bezobrazluk". 

On je naveo da se prva procena štete u Beogradu od poplava procenjuje na više desetina miliona evra i da će iz budžeta biti obezbeđena sredstva za pomoć ugroženima.

- Grad će pomoći, ali još ne znamo koliko, jer ne znamo kolika je šteta na objektima. Biće odvojena sredstva za sanaciju iz Grada, kao i iz Republike - kazao je Mali.

Po rečima gradonačelnika, u Beogradu je u prihvatnim centrima 5.000 ljudi, a 12.000 je ukupno evidentirano. Kako je naglasio, o tim ljudima Beograd će nastaviti da brine dok se situacija ne normalizuje i omogući siguran povratak.

Mali je istakao da je vrednost donacija koje su do sada stigle na račun, oko 80 miliona dinara. One će biti utrošene za kupovinu svih potrepština, a čuvaće se deo sredstva kada se bude napravila evidencija štete kako bi se usmerila na revitalizaciju Obrenovca.

U Obrenovcu je tokom poplava prošle nedelje evidentrirano 14 mrtvih, od kojih se, po rečima predsednika Vlade Srbije Aleksandra Vučića sedam utopilo, a sedam umrlo prirodnom smrću.


----------



## Supaplex

Kolika je novcana pomoc do sada prikupljena? 
Znam da smo skupili:
Italija 100 000 evra
USA 200 000 evra
Nole 700 000 evra 
Emirati 7 300 000 evra 
Koka Kola 500 000 evra
Azerbjedzan 400 000 evra
Narod i dijaspora 6 miliona evra.

Ukupno 15 200 000 evra


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Singidunum said:


> Da ja sam uveren da ce to biti slucaj, ipak je Velja Ilic na celu resora.


Politicari i rukovodioci su nam takvi kakvi su, iskustvo nam govori da ko god da dodje, ili je dosao, nista bolji nije bio, uglavnom isti ili gori.

Sramota je sto je tako, ali tako je.
Ali ipak razmere ove katastrofe ce uciniti da dosadasnja praksa vise nece moci i smeti da se primenjuje.Ovo je nadam se bilo dobro otreznjenje za ubuduce.



clashbgd said:


> e kako vas 80 posto serendate ovde... jebo vas internet i kompjuter, sve znate, sve ocenjujete, svi ste pametni... organizujte se i uradite nesto... ako vec piskarate, bolje dajte neke korisne informacije iz prve ruke, gde treba da ide da se pomogne, sta ljudima treba!


A otkud znas da to vec ne cinimo.Nista mi gore nije nego da se neko hvali sta je i koliko uradio.


----------



## Supaplex

SMOR 

EU: Mnogo manje od milijarde za SRB
IZVOR: TANJUG
Brisel -- Uprkos jučerašnjoj najavi o milijardi evra pomoći iz evropskog fonda solidarnosti, Srbija teško može da računa na više od desetak miliona evra iz ovog fonda.








Pometnju je izazvala evropska komesarka za humanitarnu pomoć Kristalina Georgijeva, koja je na podnevnom brifingu rekla novinarima da "Srbija može da se prijavi za pomoć iz fonda solidarnosti do iznosa od jedne milijarde evra" za rekonstrukciju i izgradnju nakon poplava.

"Komesarka se pogrešno izrazila, jer je pomenula ukupnu sumu koja se nalazi u fondu, a Srbija od toga može da dobije samo mali deo", rekao je Tanjugu funkcioner Evropske komisije koji je želeo da ostane anoniman. 

Georgijeva je sem toga omaškom navela cifru iz prošlogodišnjeg budžeta za fond solidarnosti, koji je za ovu godinu prepolovljen, a 500 miliona evra namenjeni su svim zemljama članicama EU i kandidatima koje su zadesile elementarne nepogode. 

Srbija može da konkuriše ukoliko dokaže da ukupna šteta prouzrokovana poplavama prelazi 0,64 odsto bruto društvenog dohotka, što u slučaju Srbije iznosi 175 miliona evra. 

"Ako u roku od deset nedelja od prvog dana poplava dobijemo od Srbije uverljive i proverljive podatke da je šteta veća od 175 milona, uzećemo zahtev u razmatranje", naveo je Tanjugov izvor. 

On je objasnio da ni u tom slučaju EU ne može da nadoknadi svu štetu, već samo jedan deo. 

"Kad dobijemo detaljnu procenu videćemo koliko možemo da pomognemo", naveo je ovaj funkcioner. 

Indikativan je primer Bugarske,koja je pre deset godina pretrpela štetu od poplava od preko 150 miliona evra, čime je ispunila uslov da dobije pomoć iz fonda. 

Na kraju, Evropska komisija je isplatila Bugarskoj oko 12 milona evra, to jest manje od deset odstoukupne štete. 

Za utehu, fond solidarnosti nije jedini evropski fond iz koje Srbija može da vuče sredstva za obnovu. 

Kako je juče tokom posete Briselu objasnio Goran Svilanović, generalni sekretar Saveta za regionalnu saradnju, tu su i pristupni (IPA) fondovi, kao i evropski poljoprivredni fondovi, iz koje Srbija može da dobije vanredna sredstva u humanitarne svrhe. 

Niko od Tanjugovih sagovornika u Briselu, medjutim, nije mogao da makar okvirno proceni ukupnu sumu koja bi mogla da stigne iz Brisela, uz obrazloženje da je zasad rano o tome govoriti. 

Svi su, medjutim, podsetili da je procedura za dobijanje bilo kakvog novca iz EU komplikovana i puna birokratskih prepreka. 

"Pred vlastima u Beogradu sada stoji ozbiljan zadatak da na vreme završe svu papirologiju i dostave je u Brisel", upozoravaju iz Komisije. 

Georgijeva je danas u poseti Srbiji, dok će u Brisel sutra doputovati ministar spoljnih poslova Ivica Dačić i ministarka bez portfelja zadužena za evropske integracije Jadranka Joksimović.

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=20&nav_category=1262&nav_id=850446


----------



## Космајац

vladanng said:


> Od prodaje telekoma i dela EPS-a.


Aha, deo cemo u budzet, deo u beograd na vodi, deo u sanaciju poplava.... Za koliko ti ocekujes da ce biti prodati telekom i EPS.


V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Ja samo kazem da imam osecaj da ce novac biti manji problem.
> Vec stize novcana pomoc sa svih strana, najavljene su radne akcije, bice donatorskih konferencija, koncerata, pomoci iz raznih fondova.Sms akcije itd...


To je samo tvoj licni osecaj, a sve te radne akcije, nece biti dzabe.I taj novac koji pominjes to ce biti samo kap u odnosu na ono sto nam treba.Steta ce biti par milijardi evra sto direktna sto indirektna, to je ono sto je sigurno, 


> Iskreno se nadam da ce i u ovom zlu biti neko dobro i da cemo iz katastrofe izaci kao mnogo uredjenija zemlja i sa mnogo vise brige o prevenciji nekih eventualnih novih pretnji od elementarnih nepogoda.Uz to steceno je i dragoceno iskustvo i za ubuduce.Totalno smo bili nespremni sto se i dalo videti iz dana u dan, iz sata u sat.


Ne izacicemo samo bez EPS-a i telekoma koji ce pod parolom potrebe za hitnim novcanim sredstvima otici bud-zasto nemcima.


> Silna klizista, divlja naselja, neomalterisane kuce bez temelja, karton naselja.Sve je to zbrisano i u obnovi ce biti ispravljeno i uredjeno.


Mozda i hoce u normalnoj drzavi, koja ima rezervne fondove od po par desetina milijardi evra, u srbiji gde se cedi suva drenovina to ce trajati jako dugo.


> Samo ljudske zivote je nemoguce vratiti i zato molim Boga da ih je sto manje.Ostalo se uglavnom da popraviti i povratiti.Nadam se.


Sve je to tacno i slazem se, samo seti se da preko 25 000 ljudi izguubilo skoro sve sto je imalo.


----------



## delija90

Жвалави манијак је још у експозеу најавио субвенционисање страних банака што је тако катастрофалан и безобразан потез да звучи као лош сф хорор.


----------



## BL2

Supaplex said:


> Kolika je novcana pomoc do sada prikupljena?
> Znam da smo skupili:
> Italija 100 000 evra
> USA 200 000 evra
> Nole 700 000 evra
> Emirati 7 300 000 evra
> Koka Kola 500 000 evra
> Azerbjedzan 400 000 evra
> Narod i dijaspora 6 miliona evra.
> 
> Ukupno 15 200 000 evra


 Austrija 13 miliona
Norveska 5 miliona
Ronaldo 6 miliona


----------



## Singidunum

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Politicari i rukovodioci su nam takvi kakvi su, iskustvo nam govori da ko god da dodje, ili je dosao, nista bolji nije bio, uglavnom isti ili gori.
> 
> Sramota je sto je tako, ali tako je.
> Ali ipak razmere ove katastrofe ce uciniti da dosadasnja praksa vise nece moci i smeti da se primenjuje.Ovo je nadam se bilo dobro otreznjenje za buduce.


Svake godine ovakve iste poplave zadese neku opstinu, i to nije cak ni udarna vest, uvek je bila neka tamo dodatna vest kao "e i u kraljevu/leskovcu/gadzinom hanu sve potopljeno". Sada jeste zato sto se radi o velikoj povrsini i gusce naseljenoj oblasti. 

Evo sta je bilo prosle godine u ovo vreme na jugu Srbije



















Da smo hteli da izvlacimo zakljucke i da se opametimo do sad smo mogli vise puta od Jase Tomica pa naovamo makar.


----------



## BL2

*U funkciji bespilotna letjelica za otkrivanje podzemnih voda i klizišta
*


> Ministarstvo sigurnosti BiH u saradnji sa INZA Institutom od danas stavljaju u funkciju bespilotnu letjelicu tipa Bramor UAV za specijalistička snimanja iz vazduha. Letjelica je opremljena specijalnom kamerom za otkrivanje podzemnih voda, vlažnosti zemljišta i prevenciju od klizišta.
> 
> Također, eksperti iz INZA-e u saradnji sa Ministarstvom sigurnosti hitno će biti upućeni na područje Željeznog polja kod Zenice i Maglaja, gdje će uz uručenje neophodnih sredstava za higijenu, hrane i vode izvršiti i sva neophodna snimanja terena te izvještaj proslijediti nadležnim institucijama.


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

samo jednom pušteno na prvatv

Miniranje brane u Obrenovcu?

meni je ovo čudno u vezi ove brane. ima tu nečega što ne znamo.


----------



## sergionni

direktor said:


>



sva stara naselja su planirana na mestima koaj su bila sigurna od poplava. uloga uticaja prirodnih uslova je nekad bila kljucna i ljudi su gradili u odnosu na njih. problem je nastao kad smo pomislili da smo pametniji od priode i da joj u svemu mozemo prkositi. vec sam to pomenuo u postovima u ovom threadu nekoliko puta... zna se cemu sluze ravnice i zasto su gradovi uz reke nastajali na mestima koja uz obalu imaju neko brdo ili znacajnije uzvisenje.


----------



## Supaplex

@BL2

Austrija donira 13 miliona evra BiH
http://www.istinito.com/index.php/bih/drustvo/item/19371-austrija-donira-13-miliona-evra-bih.html

Svaka cast Norvezanima. Sad mozda je Austrija i Srbiji donirala 13 miliona a da ja nisam upucen.


Kristijano Ronaldo donira 6,5 miliona evra Srbiji i Bosni za ugrožene od poplava! (FOTO) Kapiram da je 50:50 3 250 000 Srbiji

http://www.tvbest.rs/52933-kristija...ra-srbiji-i-bosni-za-ugrozene-od-poplava-foto

Vlada Holandije nam daje 500.000€
http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=20&nav_id=850460

Za sada: 23 950 000


----------



## dedonja

Притвореник;114192834 said:


> Румунија шаље помоћ Србији и Босни
> 
> ...
> 
> ОЛЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕеееееееееееее.
> Такси, коментар?


Добро су се сетили... не само да им је требало 5 дана, него оно што нису дали Русима да прелете не могу да надокнаде никако, пошто су у питању били спасиоци, а не паре или ћебад.

п.с. НЕМОЈТЕ ДА ИДЕТЕ НА БЕДЕМЕ, А ДА НЕ ПИТАТЕ ЦИВИЛНУ ЗАШТИТУ ДА ЛИ ТРЕБА ПОМОЋ. Превише је људи доле. Кога не мрзи, сутра и прекосутра прошетајте уз бедем, ко има времена, вероватно ће бити потребније него данас.

Ево вам телефони канцеларија ЦЗ:



> Čukarica 3052-120, 3052-130
> Novi Beograd 3106-872
> Palilula 3236-221, 069/8266-520
> Rakovica 7850-175, 7850-176, 065/3582-582, 3582-582
> Voždovac 2449-729, 064/8788-087, 064/8787-885
> Zemun 3778-439, 3778-440, 3778-441, 2614-500
> Zvezdara 3405-771
> Barajevo 8302-118, 8300-310
> Grocka 8501-312, 8501-162, 066/8062-071
> Lzarevac 8123-191
> Mladenovac 8241-610, 8241-604
> Surčin 8442-111, 8443-762, 8443-763, 8443-759
> Stari Grad 3220-721
> Vračar 3081-400
> Sopot 8251-232
> Obrenovac 064/8322-674
> Savski Venac 011-2061-782,
> Savski Venac 2061-845


----------



## dedonja

direktor said:


> Poplavljeno šetalište ispod Gazele
> 
> V.J. | 19. 05. 2014. - 19:35h izmena vesti 22:08h | Komentara: 2
> Šetalište i biciklistička staza na Gazeli su poplavljeni i kako javljaju čitaoci "Blica" voda je dostigla treći stepen.
> 
> Iako je pešačka staza ispod Gazele uveliko poplavljena, policija je volonterima okupljenim na tom delu obale rekla da se raziđu i uputila ih na Makiš. Policija je okupljenima rekla da neće doći kamion sa peskom kojim bi se mogli napuniti džakovi, pa da svi oni krenu ka Makišu.
> 
> Ispod Gazele ostalo je svega oko 50 volontera koji dežuraju.
> http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/466671/Poplavljeno-setaliste-ispod-Gazele


Било је више од 200 људи, а песка је фалило. Не сећам се да ли сам синоћ писао, али у неком моменту се појавио неки смрад из Града који је рекао да песак не долази (после неколико сати чекања) зато што је насип довољан (2-3 реда врећа?!). А да, сада се сећам да сам писао, пошто сам рекао да је био напушен урцем.


----------



## Притвореник

Влада прогласила тродневну жалост у Србији

БЕОГРАД – Влада Србије је, због великог броја жртава насталих у катстрофалним поплавама на подручју Србије, прогласила тродневну жалост - 21. 22. и 23. маја.

Премијер је Владу Србије обавестио да пронађена особа из Варварина која се сматрала несталом.

Такође, рекао је да очекује да ће можда у петак бити могуће да се укине стање ванредне ситуације на подручју Републике.

РРА објавила обавештење поводом проглашења Дана жалости

Републичка радиодифузна агенција (РРА) саопштила је данас да је „објавила обавештење свим радијским и телевизијским емитерима поводом проглашења Дана жалости у Србији” 21, 22. и 23. маја.

Влада Републике Србије је данас прогласила тродневну жалост поводом смрти и страдања великог броја грађана у поплавама.

Агенција у саопштењу истиче да јој је, од ступања на снагу Закона о изменама и допунама Закона о обележавању дана жалости на територији Републике Србије, поверен надзор над применом одредби које се односе на програме радио и телевизијских емитера у време проглашења Дана жалости.

Поводом Дана жалости, РРА ће директно примењивати одредбе Закона (Службени гласник, број 101/05 и 30/10) и неће доносити појединачна обавештења емитерима и осталим пружаоцима услуга преноса РТВ програма.

У саопштењу се подсећа да је, у тим ситуацијама, потребно да емитери ускладе свој програм са чланом 6. став 1. Закона о обележавању дана жалости.

Тај закон их обавезује да емитују одлуку о проглашењу дана жалости и о програму његовог обележавања коју доноси надлежни орган Републике Србије или тело које он одреди и да обавесте јавност о скуповима сећања које поводом дана жалости организују надлежни органи Републике Србије или тела која она одреде.

Емитери су такође обавезни да уместо хумористичких, забавних, фолклорних и других садржаја са забавном и народном музиком, емитују музику и емисије прикладне дану жалости и да детаљну програмску шему ускладе у време дана жалости.

„У складу са одредбама које се односе на начин обележавања Дана жалости Агенција препоручује емитовање уметничке и инструменталне музике молског тоналитета”, наведено је у саопштењу.

Прописи о обележавању дану жалости

Заставе на јавним објектима биће у наредна три дана спуштене на пола копља, медији ће поводом дана жалости прилагодити свој програм, а у школама и на јавним манифестацијама минутом ћутања биће одата пошта жртвама поплава у Србији.

Издавачи новина дужни су да у данима жалости одштампају издања у црној боји наводећи на првој страни одлуку о проглашењу дана жалости и проглашењу његовог обележавања.

И музеји, позоришта, биоскопи и друге установе културе обавезни су да прилагоде своје програме дану жалости.

На спортским манифестацијама пошта пострадалима одаје се минутом ћутања и спуштањем застава на пола копља.

Танјуг
објављено: 20/05/2014


----------



## Nemanja034

Јел само мени пало на памет да држава позива на медијски мрак за неизазивање панике, а синоћ...

На тв пинку помпа! Последња вест! Поплавни талас креће поново на обреновац! и понови то једно 10 пута, поновна евакуација...

А истовремено, не знам коме је та хитна и толико панично најављена информација намењена... Онима у обреновцу сигурно не. Они немају струје, ако их је и остало. Мени? Па ја могу да кажем да сам после тога пребацио канал. Зашто мени овде на видиковцу мора да се изазива константан осећај хипертензије? А истовремено се као брани изношење информација да се као не би изазивала паника. 

Дебилана.


----------



## EUSERB




----------



## ww87

Kinez je vikao: Gumene čizme nula dinaLa!




Cafe Barcelona Banjaluka


----------



## ww87

Krupanj























































http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Srbija/466...-delovi-grada-sravnjeni-sa-zemljom?ref=fbblic


----------



## dedonja

Ево шта где треба у Београду


----------



## Nicisyyo




----------



## dedonja

Мали ми чудно ово... у Србији не изгледа тако страшно, а оно још гора катастрофа.


----------



## Dejan_SLO

Evo konvoj slovenske vojske je spreman i upravo odlazi na put sa humanitarnom robom za Bosnu i Srbiju.


----------



## Arnorian

Ne vide se Obrenovac i Lazarevac na tom snimku. Klizišta se i ne vide.

Edit:

Evo snimaka Srbije, jedan je od 18. maja 2013., a drugi od 19. maja 2014.


----------



## Podgoricanin

Jedno pitanje, možda neprimjereno na prvi pogled, al moram da se informišem...

U četvrtak ujutru sam u Beogradu, obavezama...i mislio sam da produžim boravak na vikend, kad već idem da malo prošetam gore, nisam bio odavno...tako sam i kartu rezervisao...

Ima li to ikakvog smisla, s obzirom da je proglašena trodnevna žalost? Ako se nema đe popit kafa/pivo, ako ništa ne radi - glupo je da blejim s društvom u stanu i da šetam, to mogu i ovde...

Praštajte što ovo uvodim u priču, al moram da znam šta da radim sa kartom, jer mi je povratak u nedelju ujutru...


----------



## Supaplex

Sad kaze Vucic da je u Obrenovcu od 14 mrtvih, polovina prirodnom smrcu umrla.


----------



## vladanng

Ne botovi su poceli da pisu komentare u fazonu... kao znate vi koliko dnevno ljudi umre u gradu kao sto je Obrenovac, prirodnom smrcu? Izgleda da su nasli opravdanje. 

Inace: http://www.dnevno.rs/vesti/srbija/1...je-iskljucen-zbog-cenzure-kome-je-smetao.html

Ovi komentari, prosto boli vise ovo vredjanje inteligencije..Postali su neverovatno bahati boli ih dupe.


----------



## Sipuljac

vladanng said:


> Ne botovi su poceli da pisu komentare u fazonu... kao znate vi koliko dnevno ljudi umre u gradu kao sto je Obrenovac, prirodnom smrcu? Izgleda da su nasli opravdanje.


neće se izvući, nikako ne mogu opravdati onih par stotina što ti imaš informacije, držiš ih u šaci, a tek direktor(čini mi se da je on napisao) što ih drži, sa njegovih 2000, ubijenih strujom iz TENT-a, tek njemu ništa ne mogu


----------



## Podgoricanin

Crna Gora pomaže komšijama, Bingulac: Ovo je više od očekivanog



> Građani Crne Gore su veoma aktivni posredstvom Telenor i Telekom mreže, poslali 108.536 poruka.





> Po najnovijim podacima iz m:tel-a: korisnici te mreže su od početka akcije do danas u 14 sati na broj 14543 poslali 36.777 SMS poruka. Kompanija je juče opredijelia 10.000 eura, a Sindikat zaposlenih danas 1.000 eura pomoci za stanovništvo poplavljenih područja.





> Iz Crvenog krsta su saopštili da je značajna pomoć prikupljena putem uplata na žiro račun Crvenog krsta otvoren kod Hipotekarne banke, i to 155.314,84 eura.





> Crveni krst Crne Gore je direktno uputio ili bio posrednik u transportu velikih količina pomoći ka Bosni i Srbiji. Ukupno je do sada poslato 42.309 litara vode, 19.127 komada različite konzervirane hrane, 2.547 higijenskih artikala, 204 para gumenih čizama, 204 kanistera za vodu, 600 ćebadi, paleta hrane, higijene i odjeće za djecu, 3 palete garderobe za odrasle.





> Industrija mesa "Goranović" iz Nikšića uputila je Srbiji humanitarnu pomoć u iznosu od 25.000 eura svojih proizvoda.
> 
> Takođe, opština Nikšić je u zajedničkom transportu sa kompanijom "Goranović" poslala humanitarnu pomoć u vrijednosti od 5.000 eura (8.000 konzervi hrane).





> U nikšičkom Vodovodu za pomoć ugroženom stanovništvu Srbije i BiH izdvojili su 2.000 eura, dok će zaposleni u tom preduzeću, na dobrovoljnoj osnovi, izdvojiti jedan odsto neto majske zarade.





> Opština Mojkovac je, prema instrukcijama Nacionalne asocijacije lokalnih samouprava Srbije, rano jutros otpremila šleper sa prikupljenim donacijama za Bajinu Baštu.





> Rožajska lokalna uprava uplatila je juče po pet hiljada eura kao pomoć za saniranje štete u ugroženim područjima u Bosni i Hercegovini i Srbiji.





> Elektroprivreda Crne Gore opredijelila je po 40 hiljada eura jednokratne pomoći Srbiji i Bosni i Hercegovini za sanaciju šteta koje su, posljednjih dana, prouzrokovale nezapamćene poplave u ovim državama.





> UNIQA osiguranje je danas uputila donaciju od 10.000 eura na račune koji su otvoreni za pomoć stanovništvu poplavama ugroženih područja Srbije, Bosne i Hercegovine i Hrvatske.





> Javno preduzeće Regionalni vodovod Crnogorsko primorje uputio je pet hiljada eura za pomoć građanima Srbije koji su imali štetu od poplava.





> Pivara "Trebjesa" je uplatila 20.000 eura za pomoć ugroženim područjima u Srbiji i Bosni i Hercegovini.


Moj fax! :cheers:


----------



## gagapg

Podgoricanin said:


> Jedno pitanje, možda neprimjereno na prvi pogled,
> al moram da se informišem...
> 
> Ako se nema đe popit kafa/pivo, ako ništa ne radi - *glupo je da blejim s društvom u
> stanu i da šetam, to mogu i ovde...*
> 
> Praštajte što ovo uvodim u priču, al moram da znam šta da radim sa kartom, jer mi je
> povratak u nedelju ujutru...


Možeš da ubiješ vrijeme sa džakovima pijeska. 
Šalim se.


----------



## Supaplex

Drzava sada treba sto se tice u pomoci uginule stoke, da pokloni rasna grla svim tim ljudima, i samim tim bi automatski imali subvencije svake godine od drzave, za svako rasno grlo.


----------



## ww87

Arnorian said:


> Edit:
> 
> Evo snimaka Srbije, jedan je od 18. maja 2013., a drugi od 19. maja 2014.
> 
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/x/EC/1ODd038i/img20140520163301.jpg
> 
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/s/Ed/2fznLhZm/20140520163010.jpg



Evo i cijeli snimak od NASE.


http://eoimages.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/imagerecords/83000/83697/bosnia_amo_2014139_lrg.jpg


----------



## Nemanja034

Podgoricanin said:


> Jedno pitanje, možda neprimjereno na prvi pogled, al moram da se informišem...
> 
> U četvrtak ujutru sam u Beogradu, obavezama...i mislio sam da produžim boravak na vikend, kad već idem da malo prošetam gore, nisam bio odavno...tako sam i kartu rezervisao...
> 
> Ima li to ikakvog smisla, s obzirom da je proglašena trodnevna žalost? Ako se nema đe popit kafa/pivo, ako ništa ne radi - glupo je da blejim s društvom u stanu i da šetam, to mogu i ovde...
> 
> Praštajte što ovo uvodim u priču, al moram da znam šta da radim sa kartom, jer mi je povratak u nedelju ujutru...


Хмммм... јеси ли ти скорије помињао неку дијету??


----------



## Supaplex

"100 miliona dinara za posledice"
IZVOR: TANJUG
Beograd -- Predsednica Skupštine Srbije Maja Gojković izjavila je da je Skupština izdvojila 100 miliona dinara za saniranje posledica katastrofalnih poplava u Srbiji.










Gojković je istakla da je postignuta jedinstvena saglasnost da nema većeg prioriteta od pomoći Srbiji u saniranja posledica katastrofa.

Ona je najavila da će posle poplava uslediti obnova zemlje i solidarni rad na pomoći ljudima, koji su ostali bez kuća, a da je vlada odlučna da odmah, nakon prestanka elementarnih nepogoda, prione na posao. 

Gojkovićeva je, gostujući na TV Pink, rekla da će Vlada Srbije na najbolji mogući način usmeriti ta sredstva i pomoć Skupštine Srbije ka prioritetima i da je u narodu ponovo izražena solidarnost. 

Predsednica Skupštine Srbije je zahvalila svim ljudima dobre volje, dobrovoljcima, kao i pripadnicima ministarstvima odbrane i unutrašnjih poslova, na samopregornom radu u spasavanju ljudskih života. 

Ona je istakla da Srbija sa državama regiona koje, takodje, osećaju katastrofalne posledice elementarnih nepogoda, može da aplicira za odredjene fondove, koji su otvoreni zemljama, kandidatima za članstvo u EU. 

Gojkovićeva je najavila da je pred Skupštinom Srbije set pravosudnih zakona i da gradjani očekuju posvećenje pitanjima ekonomije. 

Predsednica Skupštine Srbije je dodala da očekuje do kraja godine posvećenje donošenju zakona o finansiranju Vojvodine i donošenje zakona o nadležnostima Autonomne pokrajine Vojvodine

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=20&nav_category=11&nav_id=850609


----------



## ww87

Укупна количина падавина 11-17 Мај 2014.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NWS-NOAA_Europe_Total_Percipitation_MAY_11-17,_2014.png


----------



## ww87

Poplavama zahvaćeno 2.067 domaćinstava u Banjaluci

http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/dr...eno-2067-domacinstava-u-Banjaluci-245580.html



> Gradonačelnik Banjaluke Slobodan Gavranović rekao je danas da je, prema preliminarnoj evidenciji, *u Banjaluci 2.067 domaćinstva bilo zahvaćeno poplavom ili oko 6.000 građana i više od 75 privrednih subjekata, dok će štete iznositi nekoliko desetina miliona KM*.
> 
> Gavranović je istakao da je najvažnije da tokom poplava nije bilo ljudskih žrtava.
> 
> On je na konferenciji za novinare u Banjaluci rekao da će se danas pokušati da se grad potpuno očistiti od smeća i naveo da je jutros na teren upućeno 650 ljudi, te da je angažovano oko 70 kamiona i 10 mašina za utovar smeća.
> Gavranović je napomenuo da je iz Univerzitetskog kampusa jutros angažovano 120 studenata, kao i više od 100 ljudi iz Šumskog gazdinstva Banjaluka i komunalnih preduzeća.
> 
> On je rekao da je pozvao i predstavnike sela da se organizuju i da sa traktorima i ljudstvom intervenišu na čišćenju i kupljenju smeća.
> 
> "Obilazimo teren, dijeli se pomoć, zatražili smo preko štaba Vlade Srpske da se obezbijedi urgentno jedan veći kontingent kreveta, koji su neophodni za građane koji su imali prizemne objekte i kojima je sve uništeno", rekao je Gavranović i dodao da je tim građanima potreban namještaj i pokućstvo, dušeci, ćebad, posteljina.
> 
> On je naveo da je oko 50 ljudi smješteno u motelu "Nana" i Gerijatrijskom centru, da je u prvom danu evakuisano više od 100 ljudi i smješteno u tri prihvatna centra, a da su kuvane obroke tog dana obezbijedili privredni subjekti, navodeći kao primjer Fabriku obuće "Bema".
> 
> Prema njegovim riječima, normalizuje se stanje u naseljima Priječanima i Česma, gdje je sve uništeno, ali se naselja čiste i uređuju, a od jutros je u funkciji ambulanta u Priječanima, dok će ambulanta u naselju Česma biti u funkciji danas ili sutra.
> 
> Gavranović je rekao da je na cijelom prostoru koji je bio obuhvaćen poplavom organizovano sedam punktova i timova kojima se građani mogu javiti za pomoć.
> 
> Navodeći da je budžetom grada za ovu godinu planirano 300.000 KM za elementarne nepogode, Gavranović je rekao da to ne može pomoći građanima.
> 
> "Moraćemo da se opredijelimo za neke iznose intervente pomoći kada uskladimo cjelokupnu aktivnost sa štabom koji je Vlada organizovala na nivou Srpske", rekao je Gavranović.
> 
> On je dodao da će uskoro komisije početi sa procjenom štete i ocijenio da će u Banjaluci raditi između 12 i 16 popisnih komisija.
> 
> Gavranović je podsjetio da je u poplavama u Banjaluci voda odnijela četiri mosta i naglasio da na Rebravačkom mostu nema oštećenja.


----------



## Singidunum

Pomoc iz EU uz napomenu da su neke zemlje pomoc slale nezavisno od njih prvenstveno Madjarska i Slovenija


----------



## vladanng

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/466998/Iz-Obrenovca-iznesene-prve-zrtve/komentari#ostali

Otkriveni!! Iznose tek prve zrtve, a znaju vec nalaze obdukcije! Citajte komentare, pali su!


----------



## Podgoricanin

Nemanja034 said:


> Хмммм... јеси ли ти скорије помињао неку дијету??


Jesam. Dijeta je dijeta, a vikend u BG je vikend u BG.  Ostadoh ja do nedelje, pa ću valjda naći načina da se zabavim...


----------



## Bu rsone

16 helikoptera nudili Nemci?


----------



## ww87

Уплата помоћи на девизни рачун буџета РС
http://www.rtrs.tv/vijesti/vijest.php?id=112595



> Сви грађани и правна лица која могу помоћи поплавом угроженим подручјима и становништву Републике Српске финансијска средства могу да уплате на девизни рачун буџета Републике Српске отворен код Уникредит банке Бањалука.
> 
> Уплате се могу извршити на Министарство финансија: Јединствени девизни рачун трезора, Трг Републике Српске 1 BA-78000 Banjaluka, SWIFT: BLBABA22, број рачуна: BA39 5517 9048 0118 3851.
> Сврха дознаке: Помоћ поплављеним подручјима.
> 
> Влада Српске објавила је и списак кореспондентских банака.
> 
> У *Аустрији*: AUD, CAD, CHF, DKK, NOKSEK, GBP, USD, EUR - Unicredit Bank Austria AG, Vienna, SWIFT/BIC: BKAUATWW.
> 
> У *Сједињеним Америчким Државама*: USD – JP Morgan Chase Bank, N.A. New York, SWIFT/BIC: CHASUS33.
> 
> У *Њемачкој*: EUR – Commercybank AG, Frankfurt Am Main, SWIFT/BIC: COBADEFF.
> 
> У *Белгији *EUR – ING Belgium NV/SA (Formerly bank BR), SWIFT/BIC: BBRUBEBB, као и
> 
> у *Њемачкој*: EUR, AUD, CAD, CHF, GBP – Unicredit Bank AG (Hypovereinsbank), SWIFT/BIC: HYVEDEMM.
> 
> За уплате у *Италији*: EUR – Unicredit S.P.A. Milano, SWIFT/BIC: UNCRITMM,
> у Њемачкој: EUR – Deutsche Bank AG, Frankfurt AM Main, SWIFT/BIC: DEUTDEFF,
> 
> у *Хрватској*: EUR, HRK – Zagrebačka banka DD Zagreb SWIFT/BIC: ZABAHR2X,
> 
> у *Словенији*: EUR, Banka Celje DD, Celje, SWIFT/BIC: SBECESI2X.
> 
> Коренсподентна банка у *Србији*: EUR, RSD, Unicredit Bank Srbija AD, Beograd, SWIFT/BIC: BACXRSBG, te EUR, Komercijalna banka AD, Beograd, SWIFT/BIC: KOBBRSBG,
> 
> у *Аустрији*: EUR, BAWAG P.S.K. (Formerly BankFuer Arb.), SWIFT/BIC: BAWAATWW, te EUR, Hypo Alpe Adria Bank, Klagenfurt, SWIFT/BIC: HAABAT22.
> 
> Уплате у *Данској *могуће је обавити u DKK, Danske Bank A/S, Copenhagen, SWIFT/BIC: DABADKKK,
> 
> у *Швајцарској*: CHF, UBS AG Zurich, SWIFT/BIC: UBSWCHZH80A,
> 
> у *Шведској*: SEK, Skandinavska Enskilda Banken, Stockholm, SWIFT/BIC: ESSESESS, те
> 
> у *Норвешкој*: NOK, DNB NOR Bank ASA, Oslo, SWIFT/BIC: DNBANOKK.
> 
> Из Министарства финансија напомињу да је за све кореспондентске банке неопходно послати ознаку MT103 директно на Unikredit banka /BLBABA22/.


----------



## Притвореник

Podgoricanin said:


> Jedno pitanje, možda neprimjereno na prvi pogled, al moram da se informišem...
> 
> U četvrtak ujutru sam u Beogradu, obavezama...i mislio sam da produžim boravak na vikend, kad već idem da malo prošetam gore, nisam bio odavno...tako sam i kartu rezervisao...
> 
> Ima li to ikakvog smisla, s obzirom da je proglašena trodnevna žalost? Ako se nema đe popit kafa/pivo, ako ništa ne radi - glupo je da blejim s društvom u stanu i da šetam, to mogu i ovde...
> 
> Praštajte što ovo uvodim u priču, al moram da znam šta da radim sa kartom, jer mi je povratak u nedelju ujutru...


Жалост ти је среда,четвртак,петак.


----------



## EUSERB

@podgoricanin Bas lepo sto je tebi do zabave...Kafane i ostale gluposti imas na svakom mestu na svetu,nije Beograd Beograd zbog toga,valjda se mogu i neke normalne stvari raditi osim alkoholisanja..


----------



## ww87

> Kompanija Mtel donira 150 000 KM za ugrožene od poplava. 100 000 KM biće uplaćeno na namjenski račun za donacije Vlade RS, a 50 000 KM biće iskorišteno za kupovinu dušeka i posteljine za ugrožene porodice. Osim toga, broj 1458 pozvan je više od 200 000 puta! Ponosni smo na sve naše korisniike! Idemo dalje!


m:tel.ba


----------



## Притвореник

Lazanski od 9;20


----------



## Podgoricanin

EUSERB said:


> @podgoricanin Bas lepo sto je tebi do zabave...Kafane i ostale gluposti imas na svakom mestu na svetu,nije Beograd Beograd zbog toga,valjda se mogu i neke normalne stvari raditi osim alkoholisanja..


Nije da mi je do zabave, ali mi nije ni do bazanja gradom, bez da imam đe kafu ili pivo da popijem... Da mogu da pomjerim dolazak - pomjerio bi za neka veselija vremena, al nema šanse...


----------



## smederevo991

Православни добровољци из Русије кренули у Србију да помогну угроженима у поплавама


----------



## Притвореник

А новинар на РТС-у се усро човече. Љига.


----------



## Xfiles

Преко 300 се води као нестало.

http://nestali.poplave.rs/status-osobe/nisu-pronadjeni/

Дај боже да само нису евидентирани по прихватним центрима. А ова власт се упетљава у лажи, више не знају где ударају:bash:


----------



## smederevo991

U Smederevu jos 15cm do 700.


----------



## Quilavoce

The Bulgarian Red Cross is donating blankets, beds, clothes, jackets, pillows and boots. It has also started a money drive campaign and is in touch with Red Crosses of Serbia and Bosnia.

The Bulgarian government is urging and negotiating with private companies for donations of bottled water, cleaning supplies and food.


----------



## delija90

gagapg said:


> Možeš da ubiješ vrijeme sa džakovima pijeska.
> Šalim se.


Може да убије време са џаковима песка.

Не шалим се.


Иначе, немаш фрке Титограђанине, и у време највеће гужве око поплава кафане и кафићи у БГ-у су били добро попуњени.


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## direktor

slika sa bb od dinogen 








Dobio sam sliku, gde se vidi da je neko tokom noći sekao zaštitne džakove...


Koliki moras biti retard da sjeces dzakove


----------



## Podgoricanin

delija90 said:


> Иначе, немаш фрке Титограђанине, и у време највеће гужве око поплава кафане и кафићи у БГ-у су били добро попуњени.


Nije bila trodnevna žalost tada.

Praštajte na banalnoj diverziji...



14grifon said:


> Ne mora samo džakovima. Može negde da volontira. Taman da zbari neku volonterku.


Ponijeću trenerku!  Još se slikam na akciji negdje pored Save sa džakom, znojav i prljav, i spinujem priču da sam otišao samo da bih pomogao - veću ću vajdu da imam od skoka popularnosti u PG, nego od BG volonterki...


----------



## 14grifon

@ direktor

Šta više reći. hno:


----------



## dedonja

direktor said:


> slika sa bb od dinogen
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BoF0UZmCcAAHo1c.jpg:large
> Dobio sam sliku, gde se vidi da je neko tokom noći sekao zaštitne džakove...
> 
> 
> Koliki moras biti retard da sjeces dzakove[/QUOTE]
> 
> A gde je ovo?
> Čak su i krali džakove...
> 
> Uh, ne bih bio u koži onoj dvojici što su jutros uhvaćeni u pljački u Obrenovcu... ako prežive stanicu milicije, ne gine im aparat za dijalizu... doživotno.


----------



## clashbgd

alo bre sinovci, je l ste normalni vi? sta pišete ovo bre? imate privatne poruke pa se sprdajte do sutra, napravite plan provoda pa nas izvestavajte na nekoj temi kakav je nocni život ovde... 

*Ako neko ima opremu za bebe, garderobu za njih, hrana, pelene... nista od toga nemaju, neka se odmah uputi u Hotel N... 10 dece imaju, dve bebe od po 15 dana! * Idem bar neke pelene da kupim...


----------



## direktor

Neznam gdje je evo hita na naetu liku iz bosne opisao politicare u 2 rijeci

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtIpJnMG-Gs sa

http://www.telegraf.rs/zanimljivost...-donose-hranu-ovim-mdonjama-u-poplavama-video


----------



## clashbgd

Evo, sad su mi javili da je stigla pomoć u hotel! Kažu, doslo im za par sati stvari za dva magacina! Bravo!


----------



## Moravo mutna vodo

Evo neke slike iz opštine Gornji Milanovac:

Put Takovo-Savinac









Trudelj









Put Belanovica-Aranđelovac kod Dragolja









Davidovica









Most na Dičini, Savinac

















Odron kod Markovića česme, na oko 700m od banjanske varošice ka Polomu.









Ukupno je u GM stradalo oko 30 mostova i oko 160 km puteva.


----------



## Singidunum

Ovo za dzakove, pa dobro ima psihopata, ne bih tome pridavao paznju. U Srbiji ionako ima prilican broj nelecenih na ulicama valjda nece biti nesto gore.


----------



## smederevo991

14grifon said:


> U svemu ostalom, ne bih rekao po gradu i sugrađanima da se išta dešava. Kafići, što reče delija, rade i puni su; narod šeta, smeje se... *Ništa ne odaje da je vanredno stanje*.


Sad me podseti, onaj pukovnik je rekao da je vlada proglasila vanrednu situaciju, a ne stanje, sto su dve potpuno razlicite stvari.hno:


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## smederevo991

Slazem se za ovo sto si rekao, ali eto covek rece da oni sad zbog toga ne mogu recimo da mobilisu vec da _mole_ da se jave dobrovoljci, izmedju ostalog.


----------



## Singidunum

Mislim da je veci problem sto se moli za lopate, dobrovoljaca ima


----------



## skyscraperus

smederevo991 said:


> U Smederevu jos 15cm do 700.


Ludilo, a tek kroz nekoliko narednih dana povecano raste Dunav hno:


----------



## smederevo991

Nikad necu da prezalim sto se ne brani i tvrdjava nego puste da svaka poplava upropasti i ono malo sadrzaja unutra


----------



## pop1982

Moram da pohvalim Slovence, moja juče reče na poslu da se skuplja pomoć za Bosnu i Srbiju i ko može, neka pruži nešto. Danas je pun gepek robe otjerala ka crkvi, s tim da se njen šef aktivirao i nazvao Tosamu, njegova žena radi u Muelleru pa je i tamo pokrenula akciju, i još neke veze preko MORS-a (ministarstvo odbrane) i tako da se očekuje zaista ogroman paket, kažu čak i mobilne ležajeve, osim ćebadi itd itd. Nevjerovatno, kao da je njih više briga nego naše. Računajte, da je nekih 70-100 hiljada južnjaka samo u Ljubljani i okolini. I što se tiče ličnih poznanstava, mnogi, što imaju dosta love, pokupiše nešto odjeće iz ormana i to je to. Kad sam bio u prodavnici, namjerno sam zvao okolo, rekoh sigurno će se neko sjetiti pa reći da barem založim koju paru i za njega, da kupim još koji paket, i niko ništa. Danas sam mislio u zemlju propasti, kada sam vidio, šta je par osoba skupilo kod moje na poslu. Smederevac, potpuno si u pravu, treba nas dotući, ništa drugo. A ispred mene dvojica običnih fizičkih radnika uzeše čitava kolica pelena (nekih deset gajbi složenihjedna na drugu). Ko će drugi dati, nego sirotinja .


----------



## ww87

Federalna televizija, Doboj, policajac sve najbolje o Federaciji, sve najgore o RS.






Kad ono ne napisaše ispod da je Dušanko policajac MUP-a Federacije, tj. Zeničko-dobojskog kantona. 









https://www.facebook.com/dusanko.kitic

Logično, sve najbolje o onima gdje zarađuješ platu, ali propaganda koju rade stranke i mediji u ovim tragičnim trenucima je još tragičnija.


----------



## vladygark

14grifon said:


> Ne mora samo džakovima. Može negde da volontira. Taman da zbari neku volonterku.


+1. Da prostite, mozda ce se nekom uciniti neumesnim, ali u distributivnim i prihvatnim centrima - pi*aka koliko oces. Da nam zivi zivi rad! :cheers:


----------



## pop1982

vladygark said:


> +1. Da prostite, mozda ce se nekom uciniti neumesnim, ali u distributivnim i prihvatnim centrima - pi*aka koliko oces. Da nam zivi zivi rad! :cheers:


Vlado, da nam se oženiš :cheers:. Da se barem kakvo veselje iscimi iz ove katastrofe .


----------



## 14grifon

Sad mi to kažeš, vlady?!


----------



## skyscraperus

direktor said:


> slika sa bb od dinogen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dobio sam sliku, gde se vidi da je neko tokom noći sekao zaštitne džakove...
> 
> 
> Koliki moras biti retard da sjeces dzakove


Ne znam tacno o cemu se radi na ovoj slici, ja npr vidim put i par pokidanih dzakova uz sam put, mozda je prolazilo neko vozilo poput kamiona ili bagera radi ojacanja bedema, slika je previse krupno fokusirana na par dzakova :cheers:


----------



## 14grifon

Šta si hteo da kažeš?


----------



## vladygark

14grifon said:


> Sad mi to kažeš, vlady?!


Brate, kakvu sam danas video..neka Marina, plavusa, vrh vrhova. Bataki, struk, guza, grudi, ...:drool: Nadam se da ce biti i sutra.


----------



## Majevčan

ww87 said:


> Federalna televizija, Doboj, policajac sve najbolje o Federaciji, sve najgore o RS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kad ono ne napisaše ispod da je Dušanko policajac MUP-a Federacije, tj. Zeničko-dobojskog kantona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dusanko.kitic
> 
> Logično, sve najbolje o onima gdje zarađuješ platu, ali propaganda koju rade stranke i mediji u ovim tragičnim trenucima je još tragičnija.


Душанко ака Дебилко.


----------



## Majevčan

Иначе из Минхена су отишла већ 2 Камиона помоћи, трећи камион иде сад у четвртак а четврти следеће седмице...


----------



## pop1982

Možda je Dušanko Hrvat...


----------



## Atreid

Evo ko je na vrijeme mislio na poplave:

Opstina Golubac postavlja panele:



















https://www.facebook.com/opstinagolubac/posts/648094795283818


----------



## direktor

SAD: Zašto da se ljutimo zbog Rusa?
IZVOR: TANJUG
Novi Sad -- Kirbi odbacio medijske spekulacije o navodnoj ljutnji Vašingtona na Beograd zbog toga što je Srbija prvo prihvatila pomoć Rusije u borbi protiv poplava.

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=20&nav_category=12&nav_id=850556

Da učimo od Holandije...
IZVOR: TANJUG
Beograd -- Srbija će posledice katastrofalnih poplava morati da ublaži i sanira što pre i sigurno je da će za nas biti dragocena saznanja o iskustvima Holandije.

http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=20&nav_id=850709

Kinezi skupili 10 miliona dinara: "Mi smo vaša braća"
IZVOR: SUPER ŽENA | UTORAK 20.05.2014. | 16:51 KOLAŽ | 22 KOMENTARA
Više od 500 Kineza koji rade u tržnom centru u Bloku 70 prikupili su pomoć za ugrožene od poplava u Srbiji. Donirali su robu u vrednosti većoj od 13 miliona dinara - ćebad, jastučiće, garderobu, cipele, čarape za decu i odrasle. A organizovali su i prikupljanje novčane pomoć

http://www.b92.net/superzena/kolaz.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&nav_id=850584

Troicki i Karakašević za Srbiju
IZVOR. B92 | SV
Srpski teniser Viktor Troicki i stonoteniski reprezentativac Srbije Aleksandar Karakašević odigrali su humanitarni meč za pomoć ugroženima od poplava.










http://www.b92.net/sport/tenis/vesti.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=20&nav_id=850631


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Jeste da je u pitanju mrski kurir ali vest je stvarno za rubriku verovali ili ne.

Voda mu donela u dvoriste frizider sa 9 bombi


----------



## Singidunum

*Jezero kod Đerdapa spremno za prijem vode iz Save i Dunava*
Beta | 20. 05. 2014. - 20:08h | Komentara: 0

Hidroelektrana "Đerdap 1" kod Kladova i Hidroelektrana "Đerdap 2" kod Negotina spremno dočekuju novi talas većih dotoka iz Save, Drine i Dunava, saopstila je danas Elektroprivreda Srbije.

Kako se ističe, već od prvog nailaska većih količina voda, po ustaljenim procedurama, ispražnjene su akumulacije do Golupca i između te dve elektrane na Dunavu.


Navodi se da je Dunav sada u takozvanom prirodnom toku, kao i da je proizvodnja na HE "Đerdap 1" smanjena za 30 odsto, a na HE "Đerdap 2" je tek na dvadesetak procenata od ukupne instalisane snage.


Prema navodima EPS-a, trenutno je dotok oko 12.500 kubnih metara u sekundi, a kako se predviđa u narednih nekoliko dana će to povećanje biti za svega 300 kubnih metara u sekundi.


"Kada se to uporedi sa najvećim zabeleženim dotokom u aprilu 2006. godine, dotok Dunava će biti za gotovo 3.500 kubnih metara manji nego kada je bio do sada najveći zabeleženi priliv voda", ističe se u saopštenju.


Brodovi se, navodi se, jedva probijaju od Kladova do Golupca, sa po jednim objektom koji guraju uzvodno, zbog velike brzine vode.


*"Ovih dana gotovo sablasno deluju sprudovi na Dunavu uzvodno od najveće hidroelektrane pa sve do Golupca, koji su viđeni poslednji put u proleće 1970. godine kada je počelo da se puni akumulaciono jezero. I u Malom i Velikom kazanu može se videti neobična pojava kako je nekad voda ključala", sllkovito opsuje EPS stanje. *


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Singidunum said:


> *"Ovih dana gotovo sablasno deluju sprudovi na Dunavu uzvodno od najveće hidroelektrane pa sve do Golupca, koji su viđeni poslednji put u proleće 1970. godine kada je počelo da se puni akumulaciono jezero. I u Malom i Velikom kazanu može se videti neobična pojava kako je nekad voda ključala", sllkovito opsuje EPS stanje. *


Mozda ponovo izroni stari potopljeni Donji Milanovac.


----------



## Singidunum

*Zorana Mihajlović: Ruinirano 3.500 kilometara puteva*
Beta | 20. 05. 2014. - 19:43h | Foto: O. Bunić | Komentara: 0

Ministarka građevinasrtva, saobraćaja i infrastrukture Zorana Mihailović izjavila je danas da je u poplavama ruinirano oko 3.500 kilometara putne mreže, dok se na oko 30 odsto pruga "uopšte ne može doći".

"Teretni saobraćaj ne može da se odvija Ibarskom magistralom, što nanosi velike štete Srbiji. Na oko 30 odsto pruga uopšte ne može da se dođe, a da ne govorim o pruzi Beograd-Bar", rekla je Zorana Mihajlović Televiziji B92.


Zorana Mihajlović je navela da ne zna tačno koliko je ljudi poginulo u poplavama i da se nada da se broj žrtava ostati 14 i da se neće povećavati. Ministarka je ocenila da će putnički saobraćaj uspeti da se uspostavi vrlo brzo, za sedam dana, najviše 10, ali da teretni saobraćaj neće moći tako brzo da se oporavi.


----------



## direktor

Pojavio se donji milanovac bilo na rts 
Inace vucic opelo po lazanskom kako moze da kritkuje kad vojska ima cak 12 amfibija i da su sve bile u upotrebi 
Vjerovatno picousti nezna koliko je toga nekad bilo


----------



## Космајац

Brat mi je rasporedjen na trijazu u Obrenovcu, sve sto budem saznao prenecu vam.hno:
Za one koj ne znaju sta je trijaza.


> Trijaža je medicinski postupak kojim se povređeni ili oboleli svrstavaju u trijažne kategorije prema stepenu hitnosti, radi što efikasnijeg pristupa i adekvatne pomoći.


----------



## Singidunum

Upravo na Pinku bio EU promo, neka vesela konferencija iz Smedereva Vucic i EU komesarka, sta sam upravo gledao :nuts:

Na kraju zakljucak da je EU na svaki zahtev Srbije dala vise, i onda hvalisanje pomoci EU evo jos traje


----------



## pop1982

Космајац;114214232 said:


> Brat mi je rasporedjen na trijazu u Obrenovcu, sve sto budem saznao prenecu vam.hno:
> Za one koj ne znaju sta je trijaza.


Samo nemoj neku vijest, koja je trenutno zabranjena, jer vjerujem da ove postove čita i neko, povezan sa vlašću. Možeš bratu nakopati probleme.


----------



## pop1982

Singidunum said:


> Upravo na Pinku bio EU promo, neka vesela konferencija iz Smedereva Vucic i EU komesarka, sta sam upravo gledao :nuts:
> 
> *Na kraju zakljucak da je EU na svaki zahtev Srbije dala vise*, i onda hvalisanje pomoci EU evo jos traje


Pa i Srbija je EU dala više, nego što je ova tražila. Vraća uslugu.


----------



## vladygark

Poruka od mog drugara:



> Kafići u Novom Sadu u kojima se kafa plaća slanjem poruke na 1003 su: Pub, Trčika, Porta, Đardino, Tapas, Pero, Absolut, La Forza, Modena, Šamrok, Lazin Salaš, NY Cafe, ZE bar, Dum Dum, Lazino tele, Kafana kod čika Jove, Nublu, Scarpetta.


----------



## direktor

Osim džakova, šta još može savladati vodene bujice? (FOTO)
Utorak, 20. 05. 2014.|16:07 | Izvor: eKapija
http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/page/ ... jice?-FOTO

Mobilna brana
Danas u Srbiji na hiljade dobrovoljaca pune džakove sa peskom i postavljaju ih duž obaloutvrde u nadi da će zaustaviti bujice. Svojim radom uspeli su da odbrane gradove, ali opasnost još traje.

Ovih dana najčitanija vest na našem sajtu je sistem odbrane od poplava promovisan 2011. godine u Novom Sadu.

Međutim, ta mobilna oprema je namenska i samo i jedino se može koristiti u Novom Sadu, kažu u "Vodama Vojvodine".

Mobilna oprema za zaštitu Grada Novi Sad od visokih stogodišnjih voda Dunava, garantuje bezbednu odbrambenu liniju najvećeg vojvođanskog grada, i služi za zatvaranje prolaza na donje bentove i nadvišenje, montiranjem na namenska mesta, napravljena na nasipu u Novom Sadu.

Kada vodostaj Dunava kod Novog Sada pređe 750 cm (granica za proglašenje vanredne odbrane na ovom delu Dunava je 700 cm), onda se ta mobilna oprema postavlja.











Vodeni zid

Nekoliko interesantnih rešenja stiže iz firme "Korekt Company". U pitanju su "vodeni zid za zaštitu od poplava" i "Beaver sistem protiv poplava".

Za postavljanje 100 m vodenog zida potrebno je samo 14 sati.

Vodeni zid je napravljen od visoko kvalitetne gumirane PES tkanine. Zahvaljujući EPDM gumenom sastavu, vodeni zid je visoko optoran na ozon i UV zrake, i predviđen da traje dugo. Gumene vreće su opremljene ulaznim i izlaznim ventilima od nerđajućih materijala.

Napunjene vodom, ove brane su u duhu zaštite životne sredine i nakon upotrebe lako se prazne i čiste, pakuju i skladište na odgovrajućem mestu.

Ovo nije slučaj sa vrećama peska koji je nakon upotrebe vlažan i čije je odlaganje moguće samo na odgovarajućim deponijama.









"Beaver sistem protiv poplava"

Beaver sistem protiv poplava se koristi za zaštitu okoline (gradova, sela, naselja, njiva), zaštitu građevina (kuća, zgrada, industrijskih hala), zaštita privatnih objekata (garaža, podruma, stepeništa).

Sistem zadržava i preusmerava vodu - zadržava vodu prilikom izlivanja jezera i reka i preusmerava vodu u željenom smeru, zatim skladišti vodu - mogućnost skladištenja voda prilikom padavina za potrebe gašenja požara.

Osam ljudi za 1,5h mogu da postave 320m brane, visina zaštitnog zida od 30cm do 180cm, dužine modula su 5,10,15 i 20m, a temperaturni opseg od −30 do +70 stepeni Celzijusa.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

danas se radnici Fiata potpisivali da se odricu jedne dnevnice


----------



## boksabb

Kakva smo mi zemlja iako imamo 7 puta vise stanovnika nego republika Srpska i smatramo se maticom tog naroda nismo im poslali ni kamion flasirane vode. Treba da je sramota sve politicare koji doduse nisu ni svoju zemlju uspeli da sacuvaju od poplava a kamoli da pomognu drugima. Ne znam da li postoji neorganizovanija skupina ljudi koja zivi na nekom mestu (jer ovo nije drzava sve drugo jeste ali drzava nije) u celom svetu ne izuzimajuci ni najgore africke zabiti


----------



## Vucko

Ovo je fikcija države, a imamo skoro milion zaposlenih u javnom sektoru.

Danas pošto radim kao novinar zovemo ministarstva i neke opštine(u Vojvodini, dakle na sigurnom su) jer radimo svoj posao nevezano od poplava. Svi predsednici opština nisu tu jer skupljaju humanitarnu pomoć, a za to vreme niko ne radi u opštini. A i ministarstvo trgovine je zauzeto, poslalo 200 specijalaca tržišnih inspektora u Šabac da vataju prevarante koji digoše cenu vode.

U opštini Rakovica i komeserijatu za izbeglice nema nikog i tako... Što bi iko radio svoj posao? Čemu to?


----------



## Telep

Два солидна текста, мада је други више политички. Да не убијем тему дајем само линкове.

*Poplava neodgovornosti* (Обреновац и читава та катастрофа)

http://blog.b92.net/text/24208/Poplava-neodgovornosti/

*Отворено писмо Александру Вучићу*

http://www.vaseljenska.com/misljenja/otvoreno-pismo-aleksandru-vucicu/


----------



## ww87

Без обзира на све, ништа без пјесме...


----------



## direktor

Зоран Вучинић
До неке следеће катастрофе
Треба сагледати објективне и субјективне факторе функционисања система заштите и спасавања у ванредној ситуацији каква је данашња


Начин реаговања државе на катастрофу која нам се десила захтева одговор на питање стања наше организованости и спремности, у сваком смислу, за овакве ситуације.Анализа тог стања је ургентна јер се јасно види да на том плану не функционише све како треба. Зато актуелна катастрофа мора да буде озбиљан повод за такву анализу. Јер шта друго горе (осим рата) може да нас снађе па да то тек онда учинимо.

Овде је, заправо, реч о нужности сагледавањаобјективних и субјективних фактора функционисања система заштите и спасавања у ванредној ситуацији каква је ова данашња, који је номинално уређен Законом о ванредним ситуацијама (2009). Овај закон био је основ за доношење националне стратегије у овој области (2011). Цео систем је у ингеренцији централних органа власти, што поменути закон потврђује ставом да „Република Србија обезбеђује изградњу јединственог система заштите и спасавања” (чл.2).Посебно се потенцира одговорност владе за све аспекте управљања ванредним ситуацијама.Закон је детаљно разрадио ову материју, али само догађаји (катастрофе) поводом којих је донесен могу бити релевантно мерило за оцену његове вредности, тј. односа државе према обавезама које је сама себи прописала. То потврђује и Национална стратегија у којој се каже да су „катастрофе изазов који показује када, колико и на који начин је друштво спремно да на њих реагује”.

ostatak na 

http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Sta-da-se-radi/Do-neke-sledece-katastrofe.sr.html


----------



## smederevo991

Trst veceras


----------



## BL2

boksabb said:


> Kakva smo mi zemlja iako imamo 7 puta vise stanovnika nego republika Srpska i smatramo se maticom tog naroda nismo im poslali ni kamion flasirane vode. Treba da je sramota sve politicare koji doduse nisu ni svoju zemlju uspeli da sacuvaju od poplava a kamoli da pomognu drugima. Ne znam da li postoji neorganizovanija skupina ljudi koja zivi na nekom mestu (jer ovo nije drzava sve drugo jeste ali drzava nije) u celom svetu ne izuzimajuci ni najgore africke zabiti


pa sta ti je ovdje bi neki poslali Savu nazad kad bi mogli, a govore kako smo toboze ljubomorni, jer Srbija dobija pomoc i to sve sa posmijehom, a mi kao ne. S druge strane se zaboravlja da RS konstantno pomaze Srbe na Kosovu, koji to nisu zaboravili i bili su medju prvima koji su poslali pomoc za RS.

Zato vrijeme



> *BiH ponudila pomoć Srbiji u borbi protiv poplava!*
> 
> Stvoreni su uslovi da Bosna i Hercegovina pošalje svoje snage u Srbiju kao ispomoć snagama u borbi protiv elementarne nepogode
> 
> SARAJEVO - Ministarstvo bezbednosti Bosne i Hercegovine ponudilo je pomoć u Srbiji u ljudstvu i tehnici za vreme poplava u našoj zemlji.
> 
> Stvoreni su uslovi da Bosna i Hercegovina pošalje svoje snage u Srbiju kao ispomoć snagama u borbi protiv poplava, prenosi mediji. Ovu informaciju potvrdili su u resornom državnom ministarstvu BiH.
> 
> "Tokom dana smo Srbiji ponudili jednu spasilačku ekipu od 30 ljudi našim kolegama u Srbiji. Čekamo zvanično obaveštenje da li će prihvatiti našu pomoć ili ne. Mi imamo slobodne ljude u tom segmentu i ukoliko im bude trebalo, spremni smo da pomognemo", izjavio je Samir Agić, pomoćnik ministra bezbednosti BiH za zaštitu i spasavanje.
> 
> U Ministarstvu bezbednosti trenutno rade na prihvatu međunarodne pomoći koja pristiže sa svih strana. Kako navode, još je rano govoriti o ukupnoj šteti nastaloj posle razornih poplava i klizašta.


----------



## BL2

Majevčan;114213587 said:


> Иначе из Минхена су отишла већ 2 Камиона помоћи, трећи камион иде сад у четвртак а четврти следеће седмице...


Bec vas debelo sisa, samo jedna akcija ovdsje napunila 13 slepera, a skuplja se na sve strane.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ne znam dali ovo je stvarno ili ne...

*SKANDALOZNO: Beogradski kafić izbacio makedonske spasioce "jer su bili prljavi" od spasavanja ljudi!*


----------



## BL2

Stanje u Doboju danas



> Dragi prijatelji stigla sam u Doboj. Grad izgleda apokalipticno. Ljudi nose maske jer vec od naselja bare se osjeti miris blata i uginulih zivotinja. Ulice su pretrpane izbacenim namjestajem odjecom i robom iz trgovina. Ljudi ciji su stanovi potopljeni skidaju sve: stolariju, malter, cupaju instalacije. Bukvano pocinju od nule. Sto se tice pomoci dijeli se na vise lokacija po cijelom gradu. Treba biti uporan jer su redovi veliki i pomoc se brzo dijeli. Gradjani vec poznaju situacije jedni kod drugih tako da se dijeli koliko toliko pravedno i po prioritetima. Struje i vode jos nema tako da ljudi koriste mobilne samo za osnovne pozive. Sem toga, cini mi se da su voda i kruh jos uvijek najvaznije namirnice, ne zato sto nije poslato, nego jer se najvise i najbrze trosi. Eto.


----------



## Bu rsone

Članak sa Cnn-a:
What is causing Balkans weather misery?

Postavljanje mobilnih bedema u Golupcu:








http://www.pravda.rs/2014/05/20/foto-pa-zar-ovo-postoji-i-u-srbiji-pogledajte-bedem-u-golupcu/


----------



## Vucko




----------



## BL2

*HOJPL DIGAO AUSTRIJU NA NOGE: Beč i sve pokrajine pomažu Srbiji i Republici Srpskoj!*

Posle poziva Koordinacionog odbora humanitarne mreže “Zajedno za Srbiju i Srpsku“ *gradonačelnik Beča Mihael Hojpl organizovao je sveaustrijsku humanitarnu akciju pomoći žrtvama poplava*

BEČ - Gradonačelnik Beča, Mihael Hojpl (Michael Häupl) inicirao je sveaustrijsku humanitarnu akciju pomoći žrtvama poplava na Balkanu. Pored grada Beča, u akciji će učestvovati i svih devet pokrajina, kao i kancelarija republičkog kancelara.

Ova akcija usledila je posle apela koji je Koordinacioni odbor humanitarne mreže “Zajedno za Srbiju i Srpsku“ uputio je u ponedeljak, 19. maja, gradonačelniku Beča Mihaelu Hojplu (Michael Häupl), u kojem poziva grad Beč da se priključi humanitarnoj akciji pomoći područjima u Srbiji i BiH ugroženim katastrofalnim poplavama. Pismo prenosimo u celosti:


> Poštovani gospodine gradonačelniče,
> 
> Kao što sigurno znate, delovi Srbije i Bosne i Hercegovine pogođeni su nezapamćenom katastrofom. Mnogobrojni gradovi i manja mesta su poplavljeni, desetine hiljada ljudi moralo je da bude evakuisano i prebačeno u različite centre za privremeni smeštaj.
> 
> Iako vlade obe zemlje čine sve što je u njihovoj moći kako bi zadržale situaciju pod kontrolom, pomoć iz drugih zemalja više je nego dobrodošla. Veliki broj zemalja sveta pokazao je ogromnu solidarnost i spremnost da pomogne, među njima i Austrija, čija je vlada brzo reagovala i ponudila pomoć.
> 
> Ova katastrofa je, naravno, motivisala i građane Srbije i Bosne i Hercegovine koji žive u Beču da se angažuju. Već sada su u toku mnogobrojne akcije koje za cilj imaju transport neophodne pomoći u otadžbinu, sakupljanje novčanih sredstava, te stavljanje na raspolaganje kriznih štabova, Crvenog krsta i drugih nadležnih institucija.
> 
> Osim toga, nekoliko austrijskih humanitarnih organizacija otvorilo je račune za uplaćivanje pomoći jugoistočnoj Evropi, što je pobralo velike simpatije srpske zajednice u Austriji. Različita srpska udruženja i institucije u Beču kratkoročno su se udružile i osnovale akcioni komitet "Zajedno za Srbiju i Srpsku“, koji je u stalnom kontaktu sa Ambasadom Republike Srbije i Predstavništvom Republike Srpske u Beču.
> 
> U udruženjima se sakupljaju donacije, koje su šleperima već poslate u krizne regione. Osim toga, koristimo svoje kontakte, kako bi skrenuli pažnju firmama da pomognu doniranjem stvari (hrane, preparata za higijenu....) i novčane pomoći.
> 
> Poštovani gospodine gradonačelniče, bili bismo Vam izuzetno zahvalni ukoliko bi se i grad Beč priključio našoj akciji donacijom robne pomoći (nakon razgovora sa nama), ili uplatom određenih novčanih sredstava na račun koji smo u ove svrhe danas otvorili. Naravno, o ovome bismo informisali, pre svega, medije u otadžbini, lokalne medije koji u Austriji pišu na srpskom, što bi bio dodatan razlog za Srbe koji žive u Beču da budu ponosni na svoj grad. Ova sredstva će služiti za ciljanu podršku ugroženima na licu mesta.
> 
> Informacije za uplate:
> Primalac: Dachverband für serbische Vereine in Wien (Zajednica srpskih klubova u Beču) Hilfsaktion „Zusammen für Serbien und Srpska“ (Zajedno za Srbiju i Srpsku)
> IBAN: AT38 1400001010071441
> BIC: BAWAATWW
> Nadamo se da će grad Beč biti u prilici da i u ovoj formi brzo reaguje i pomogne žrtvama
> S poštovanjem,
> Borislav Kapetanović
> Predsednik Zajednice srpskih klubova u Beču


:cheers:


----------



## direktor

Sta se desi sa splavom kad se otkci 

https://kondoot.com/voobles/9d0223b749feadae59634e553cff486de882bad8


----------



## BL2

*Firmama i privrednicima u Beču upućen apel za pomoć!*

_Već prvog dana javila su se pojedina preduzeća koja žele da doniraju pomoć, ali i nekoliko firmi iz okoline Beča kojima apel nije ni upućen _


> BEČ - Koordinacioni odbor humanitarne mreže "Zajedno za Srbiju i Srpsku“ uputio je povodom katastrofalnih poplava u Srbiji i BiH apel za pomoć bečkim firmama.
> 
> Već prvog dana stigli su odgovori pojedinih preduzeća koja žele da doniraju pomoć. U međuvremenu se javilo i nekoliko firmi iz okoline Beča koje žele da pomognu, a kojima apel nije ni upućen.
> 
> Svi izveštaji o uplatama biće objavljen na sajtovima Zajednice srpskih klubova u Beču, Ambasade Republike Srbije i Predstavništva RS u Austriji. Kolika je spremnost privrednika da pomognu najugroženijim područjima nastradalim u poplavama u Srbiji i RS tek treba da se vidi.


----------



## filip__pg

Sad sam prolazio ispred hrama, ogromna kolicina robe i namirnica je skupljena ispred na paletama.

Evo slika od danas:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19484610640.1073741827.720998407946081&type=1

Donacije firmi:

Elektroprivreda 80.000 eura
Goranović 25.000 eura
Voli 20.000 eura
Pivara Trebjesa 20.000 eura
Opština Rožaje 10.000 eura
Rudnik uglja Pljevlja 10.000 eura
Vodovod 5.000 eura


Nikola Pekovic donirao 50.000, Dusko Knezevic vlasnik Atlas grupe takodje 50.000....


----------



## Singidunum

* Air Serbia*

Imamo najbolje putnike na svetu! Na našem letu za Cirih putnici su samoinicijativno prikupili 1500e za pomoć Srbiji.


----------



## BL2

ostaci mosta u BL










ostaci puta ka mostu



















probijeni nasip


----------



## pop1982

Jedan slovenački hidrolog kaže da Savom protiče 8-10 hiljada kubika vode u sekundi! 
Kaže da će se uskoro desiti nešto, što se nije nikada, otkako se mjeri, a to je da će se spojiti skoro rekordni Dunav i rekordna Sava. Pitanje je, da li će nasipi izdržati toliku vodu.


----------



## 14grifon

-7-


----------



## direktor

"Dunav podupire Savu, Sava podupire Kulubaru, Kolubara podupire Tamnavu, a nas plavi Tamnava (mada Tamnava nikad nije plavila)" Poplave povećane nakon što je Marija Terezija izgradila nasip u Sremu... Ulice Obrenovca potopljene: 1937, 1940, 1962, 1981, 2001, 2006...
1981: Kolubara probila nasip izgrađen na poroznoj zemlji, evakusano 1000 porodica naselja Šlivice, puštena voda u "kasetu" u Velikoj Bari, ušla voda u prizemlje elektrane, angažovano 11.000 ljudi, komunalna preduzeća, inženjerijske jedinice JNA... Izgradnja 74 km nasipa za stogodišnje vode, 124 kilometara kanala, crpnih stanica... Izgrađeni nasipi sve do Poljana, a tu se prestalo. Kolubara je obezbeđena samo u plavnom delu, Tamnava nije obezbeđena, reka Peštan (koja će 2014 potopiti kop Zapadno polje) nije obezbeđena, zbog nestabilnosti terena nije moglo raditi nasipe, onda su počeli radovi na otvorenim kopovima i zaštita je odložena.
Godina 2010: U Draževcu Kolubara dostigla istorijski maksimum
U ponoć između 24. i 25. juna 2010. god. na mernoj stanici Draževac, na Kolubari, zabeležen je istorijski maksimum vodostaja. Od kada je počelo merenje hidrometeoroloških parametara na ovoj mernoj stanici, davne 1946. god., do danas, Kolubara nikada nije imala ovako visok vodostaj.
Kad malo bolje razmislimo, nasipi na Kolubari su podignuti osamdesetih godina 20. veka nakon velike poplave, kada je i veliki deo Obrenovca bio pod vodom, pa i ako je bilo veće vode, ona je prelivala preko nasipa i plavila.
Dve srećne okolnosti su nas spasle od poplave, prva je da je Sava bila na niskom vodostaju, a druga da je vrh poplavnog talasa trajao samo nekoliko sati. Do kolubarskog mosta, vrh poplavnog talasa je stigao u zoru 25 juna. Očevici kažu da je Kolubara dosegla do zelene noseće konstrukcije za kablove. Brzina Kolubare i protok vode su bili veliki, zahvaljujući niskom vodostaju Save. Što naš narod kaže: sreća da je Sava primala vodu.
Da je Sava bila veća i napravila uspor Kolubari, ko zna šta bi bilo. U Belom Polju, desetak kilometara uzvodno od Jozića kolibe, Kolubara je počela da preliva nasip. Radnici Beogradvoda su postavili džakove sa peskom i sprečili Kolubaru da se izlije. Kao što smo rekli prava je sreća da je vrh poplavnog talasa vrlo brzo prošao, pa je nasip izdržao.

ostatak na 

http://www.vreme.com/cms/view.php?id=1197724


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Singidunum




----------



## dedonja

Viđenje Tarzanaca
Ima svačega, ali u suštini ne maši mnogo.


> Tarzani,
> 
> U ponoć počinje trodnevna žalost usled ovog sranja koje nas je zadesilo, pa ćemo se i mi stoga ponašati adekvatno situaciji, što znači da ćemo Maju i Kristinu Belomarković Popkonstantinović poslati da pune džakove peskom, a Bobana ćemo uputi u neki volonterski centar da klasifikuje gaće.
> 
> Vama imamo da kažemo nekoliko stvari:
> 
> - Nek svako pomogne koliko može i kako može; jaki nek vukljaju džakove, pametni nek organizuju jake, gikovi nek šeruju korisne informacije, bogati nek izvade keš.
> - Ako ste slabi, glupi, siromašni i ne znate da krekujete igricu, sklonite se u stranu i ne smetajte, to je sasvim ok.
> - Vi što radite 30 sati bez prestanka ne morate čim dođete kući da sednete za komp i da pišete EVO SAD SAM SE VRATIO ŽULJEVI MI KO MUŠMULE A KAFIĆI PUNI LJUDI, jer tako ispadate šabani.
> - Ne osuđujte ljude pre nego što informacija bude tačna. Naročito ne kenjajte po netu kako biste vešali na Terazijama ljude koji ukradu sad nekom nešto. Oni jesu jajare, al tom rečenicom ni vi ne pokazujete ništa bolje od njih.
> - Solidarnost je kul, ali za 15 dana će Grobari i Delije ponovo jedni drugima kopati oči i boriti se za prevlast u dilovanju pajda po gradu.
> - Isto važi i za jugonostalgiju, nijedna kataklizma neće trajno zaustaviti UBIJ SRBINA/USTAŠU.
> - Ako imate 10 frendova koji su lajkovali stranicu Uklonimo HAARP sa srpske zemlje, izaberite najdražeg od njih i pokušajte da mu objasnite da ispada glup, ostale pobrišite.
> - Pobrišite sve ljude koji su u fazonu „ZEMLJA X DALA OVOLIKO, ZEMLJA Y SAMO ONOLIKO, ZNA SE KO NAM JE PRIJATELJ“
> - Države nemaju prijatelje, ljudi imaju prijatelje.
> - EU nam neće dati milijardu evra, daće nam mnogo manje ali opet dosta.
> - Predsednik nam je mutav i kilav.
> - Vučić nije kurčić, on je pre svega opasan čovek.
> - Mali je mali.
> - Čučković će kad tad završiti u tvorzi.
> - Vlast boli kurac za preventivu, zato imamo ova tri dana žalosti.
> - I sve bivše vlasti je boleo kurac za preventivu.
> - Kad god popizdite na vlast, setite se da i u opoziciji sede ista takva govna.
> - Troškove ovoga plaćaće i vaša deca.
> 
> SAMO NAPRED OBILIĆ!


----------



## Притвореник

Гаде ми се ти са Тарзаније, слепци...


----------



## dedonja

Što? Možda ti se ovaj više dopadne:



> Obradoviću, genetski škartu i usahli ljigavče, guraće ti nazubljene predmete u sve telesne šupljine kada završiš u Šeolu zato što koristiš ovu tragičnu situaciju za propagandu svojih bolesnih stavova.
> 
> Popuši nam kur*inu, je*emo ti oca u d*pe i svršimo ti na obraz za ovo (NO ****).


Misle na ovo:
https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net...=b863f2b1516cbf50a077dd0dfaedc3eb&oe=53E45C9C


----------



## vladanng

Obrenovac i Doboj, slicne situacije, krije se broj zrtava. A Vucic i Dodik se sastali da dogovore kako da zastaskaju ili umanje katastrofu.


----------



## Притвореник

dedonja said:


> Što? Možda ti se ovaj više dopadne:
> 
> 
> Misle na ovo:
> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net...=b863f2b1516cbf50a077dd0dfaedc3eb&oe=53E45C9C


Ни тај, али тарзанија сеп росерава само тако. Они ће некоме да говоре шта и како да се понаша.


----------



## dedonja

Aj bre... preteruješ... nisu oni toliko loši, a i u mnogome su u pravu.


----------



## Dziggy

Kada se veciti studenti(uglavnom filozofskog faksa), usled prevelike dokolice i godinama nagomilavane agresije zbog dosadnog zivota i nejebice, dohvate tastature, dobije se Tarzanija.


----------



## dedonja

:lol:


----------



## mrskoje

vladanng said:


> Obrenovac i Doboj, slicne situacije, krije se broj zrtava. A Vucic i Dodik se sastali da dogovore kako da zastaskaju ili umanje katastrofu.


Није Додик искључиво крив за Добој, него прије свега локална власт која није на вријеме упозорила народ да напусти град. Чак је рецимо било могуће да становништво пјешке у року од максимално сат времена оде на узвишње изнад града и тиме се избјегну све жртве.


----------



## Atreid

OK, zvanicni podaci o zrtvama su glupost, ali nije moguce ni da ih je ovoliko:

http://nasagrocka.info/index.php/rubrike/drugi-pisu/2456-u-obrenovcu-vladaju-haos-i-beznade-pronadeno-3321-tela-od-toga-9-beba-i-2-trudnice-tvrde-hrvati

Ja ne mogu da povjerujem u to.


----------



## Притвореник

ЕУ помоћ:


----------



## drezdinski

Пошто се вода повуче, треба отворити четворе очи да не дође до препродаје меса угинулих животиња као и намирница оштећених у поплави. После приче о мртвим кравама и пљескавицама, ништа није немогуће...


----------



## ww87

vladanng said:


> Obrenovac i Doboj, slicne situacije, krije se broj zrtava. A Vucic i Dodik se sastali da dogovore kako da zastaskaju ili umanje katastrofu.


'Ајд Владане ако немаш нешто друго да напишеш немој ни да шириш дезинформације, јер попут kurir-info.rs и сличних медија си, само ти је до неког сензационализма. Је*о те и Вучић и Додик, ти знаш зашто су се они састали. Ни један није дорастао тренутку, само се сликају и снимају по хеликоптерима и чамцима, заузимају и то мало средстава што се има. 

За Обреновац нећу коментарисати, немам појма, али у Добој су стигли људи са свих страна, из бројних градова, из разних организација, из других држава, разних странака, политичких противника... и број жртва се сигурно не може сакрити, поготово у данашње вријеме. Оно што још знам, имам пријатеља који је студирао у Добоју, чуо се са неколико људи на фиксни телефон, тамо је хаос, од четвртка нема струје, али сви су добро, живи и здрави, и сви кажу да није било пуно жртава с обзиром какво је стање било, знају за пар мртвих, немају појма шта се прича у медијима, баве се рашчишћавањем посљедица катастрофе.

И немојте постављати дебилне линкове гдје се говори о хиљадама мртвих, они који то пишу имају озбиљан проблем у глави.


----------



## BL2

^^plus u Doboju na vlasti opozicija, bas je njima u interesu da se ide po Dodikovom. 


vladanng said:


> Obrenovac i Doboj, slicne situacije, krije se broj zrtava. A Vucic i Dodik se sastali da dogovore kako da zastaskaju ili umanje katastrofu.


sta lupetas kod nas su imenom i prezimenom saopsteni nastradali. Ne siri dezionformacije.


----------



## BL2

Na linku pogledajte posljedice poplave u Doboju

https://www.facebook.com/blagojevic...10152525642560757.1073741886.531355756&type=1


----------



## BL2

*Wizz Air besplatno prevozi humanitarce i spasioce do Tuzle i Beograda*



> Najveća niskotarifna aviokompanija u centralnoj i istočnoj Evropi saopštila je da besplatno prevozi spasioce i radnike registrovanih humanitarnih organizacija iz Evrope prema Bosni i Hercegovini i Srbiji.
> 
> Humanitarne organizacije koje žele u maju da pošalju spasilačku pomoć u ove dvije zemlje mogu da se jave Wizz Airu na email adresu: [email protected] kako bi rezervisali aviokarte, u skladu sa raspoloživim mjestima, saopšteno je iz te aviokompanije.
> 
> Organizacije treba da navedu liniju i datume iz reda letenja kompanije, koji je objavljen na stranici wizzair.com, kao i da navedu broj putnika, njihova imena i funkciju u okviru humanitarne misije u kojoj će učestvovati.
> Wizz Air će im osigurati besplatne povratne karte za bilo koju svoju liniju od evropskih gradova do Beograda i Tuzle.
> 
> "Sa velikom pažnjom i zebnjom pratimo dešavanja u obje zemlje i ovom prilikom izražavamo najiskrenije saučešće porodicama čiji su najbliži nastradali. Ljudi u Srbiji i Bosni se odlučuju za nas kada su u pitanju turistička i poslovna putovanja, i u ovom trenutku kada se oni suočavaju sa poteškoćama koje zahtijevaju hitnu pomoć, naša je dužnost da uzvratimo lokalnim zajednicama tako što ćemo asistirati humanitarnim organizacijama koje učestvuju u akcijama spasavanja", rekao je Daniel de Carvalho iz Wizz Aira.
> 
> On je dodao da će kompanija rado učestvovati u podsticanju brojnih humanitarnih akcija kako bi se potrebna pomoć dopremila žrtvama poplava u Srbiji i BiH, navodi se u saopštenju.


----------



## Nemanja034

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Nemanja, ukljuci malo mozak.Ovu vest sam prvo procitao kao navodnu izjavu nekog hrvatskog specijalca, sada vidim da je prenesena od reci do reci ali u drugom kontekstu.
> Tacno bih vesao te likove koji se bave ovakvim stvarima.
> 
> Da ima preko 3000 zrtava, to bi se videlo iz helikoptera, lesevi bi plutali, bilo bi masa ljudi koji bi ih trazili (sestre, braca, roditelji, prijatelji)
> Ne mozes sakriti 3000 tela, pa da si Hudini.
> 
> Bolest i teska patologija.


Имам и ја информацију, има још много људи око мене који су видели да има мноооого више него што је наведено. То неће моћи да се сакрије.

Е, сад... да ли има 3000, више или мање, не знам, нико од наведених их није пребројавао. Али оно у шта сам сигуран, чак и здравом логиком, је да их 12 сигурно нема.

Болесно је све ово што се дешава. 

Осим тога, ако ниси приметио једни те исти снимци се приказују данима, нових информација нема, ја сам јуче седео испред телевизора а за 2 сата нисам успео да схватим шта је са оним таласом од прекјуче који се као вратио. 

Овде има лажи ко плеве, и не верујем им више ништа! Најгоре је то што има и полуинформација, свашта се подмеће. За пар дана, не треба више, сазнаће се права истина.


----------



## Nemanja034

pop1982 said:


> Upravo tako, pa u Beogradu bi viđali leševe u Savi i Dunavu, jer bi ih nabujala rijeka odnijela naprijed.


Не може да однесе, јер није поплавила сава већ колубара. А са друге стране, обреновац је одсечен од саве насипом, приобални део уз саву је непоплављен. Може се видети на снимцима.


----------



## BL2

*Komunalno Brčko i BIMAL počinju distribuciju 180.000 litara vode za piće*




> Fabrika za proizvodnju ulja BIMAL d.d i javno preduzeće Komunalno Brčko sarađuju sa lokalnim vlastima Brčko distrikta BiH od početka nastale situacija sa nadolaskom plavnog talasa.
> 
> Za potrebe snabdijevanja stanovništva pitkom vodom BIMAL d.d. u svojim pogonima duva kanistere od 10 litara, a od petka, 16.05.2014. godine, u koordinisanoj akciji fabrike BIMAL i JP Komunalno Brčko kanisteri se pune pitkom vodom sa kojima se snabdijeva područje Brčkog i okoline.
> 
> U ukupnoj akciji od petka je pripremljeno 180.000 litara vode za piće odnosno 18.000 kanistera od 10 l i sukcesivno se isporučuju najugroženijim područjima Brčkog, Šamca, Modriče, Doboja, Maglaja i Orašja.
> 
> Jedina fabrika za proizvodnju ulja u Bosni i Hercegovini BIMAL i jedina rafinerija šećera STUDEN-AGRANA su se od početka nastale situacije sa poplavama aktivno uključile u cilju minimiziranja posljedica poplava.* Službi civilne zaštite su dostavljeni "big bag-ovi“, velike vreće od 1.000 kg koje se koriste za transport šećera a sada napunjene pijeskom koriste se za zaštitu nasipa na rijeci Savi.*
> Takođe, pokrenuto je niz aktivnosti u cilju snabdijevanje najugroženih područja šire okoline, prije svega vodom i osnovnim prehrambenim proizvodima, uljem, brašnom i šećerom.
> 
> Javno preduzeće Komunalno Brčko sa svojim radnim jedinicama Elektrodistribucija, Vodovod i kanalizacija i Čistoća aktivno učestvuje u saniranju problema uzrokovanih poplavama, bujicama i odronima zemlje.
> 
> Takođe, ekipe JPK su mobilne i na terenu 24 sata kako bi omogućili snabdijevanje električnom energijom i vodom.
> 
> Fabrika ulja BIMAL, rafinerija šećera „STUDEN-AGRANA i JP Komunalno Brčko će nastaviti sa akcijama usmjerenim na pomoć ugroženim područjima a cilju što brže sanacije i otklanjanja posljedica poplave.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Nemanja034 said:


> Имам и ја информацију, има још много људи око мене који су видели да има мноооого више него што је наведено. То неће моћи да се сакрије.
> 
> Е, сад... да ли има 3000, више или мање, не знам, нико од наведених их није пребројавао. Али оно у шта сам сигуран, чак и здравом логиком, је да их 12 сигурно нема.
> 
> Болесно је све ово што се дешава.
> 
> Осим тога, ако ниси приметио једни те исти снимци се приказују данима, нових информација нема, ја сам јуче седео испред телевизора а за 2 сата нисам успео да схватим шта је са оним таласом од прекјуче који се као вратио.
> 
> Овде има лажи ко плеве, и не верујем им више ништа! Најгоре је то што има и полуинформација, свашта се подмеће. За пар дана, не треба више, сазнаће се права истина.


Verujem da ima vise zrtava od tih koji se vrte u medijima, ali 3000 i vise !?:nuts:

Ima podmetanja naravno, zato i ne treba vise licitirati zrtvama, ko da vise, i uopsteno treba izbegavati takve informacije, poluinformacije i naklapanja.

Ima vremena kada ce se o tome raspravljati.U vreme interneta sve ce izaci na videlo.Nista se nece moci sakriti.

PS Na mrskom pinku stalno imaju kako kazu "ekskluzivne" snimke iz vazduha, pa bi se valjda vec video taj "sveopsti pomor".


----------



## pop1982

Nemanja034 said:


> Не може да однесе, јер није поплавила сава већ колубара. А са друге стране, обреновац је одсечен од саве насипом, приобални део уз саву је непоплављен. Може се видети на снимцима.


Pa gdje je oticala Kolubara, tamo bi bili viđeni i leševi. Ako nigdje ne otiče, u ovoj dobi mobitela sa kamerama, fotoaparatima itd bi sesigurno izmakla koja slika sa bezbroj leševa. Narod je uspio pobjeći na više spratove, hvala Bogu pa je skoro 100% objekata višespratno.


----------



## Nemanja034

pop1982 said:


> Pa gdje je oticala Kolubara, tamo bi bili viđeni i leševi. Ako nigdje ne otiče, u ovoj dobi mobitela sa kamerama, fotoaparatima itd bi sesigurno izmakla koja slika sa bezbroj leševa. Narod je uspio pobjeći na više spratove, hvala Bogu pa je skoro 100% objekata višespratno.


Ок, погледај мапу, погледај снимке и буди уверен. Ја као и ти нисам био у обреновцу никад, али довољно је да видиш како одозго све то изгледа па да ти буде јасно.

И Попе, није ти то када, и чаше па да их преливаш, не иде то баш тако.


----------



## smederevo991

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> PS Na mrskom pinku stalno imaju kako kazu "ekskluzivne" snimke iz vazduha, pa bi se valjda vec video taj "sveopsti pomor".


Molim te ne uzimaj ni jednu rezimsku televiziju, a pogotovo onu najgoru kao dokaz za bilo sta.


----------



## Telep

Срамотно како су већ и за ових 13-14 мртвих из Обреновца кренули да се чупају. Као само је неколико утопљено, а остали су природна смрт. Природна смрт у поплављеном граду, у мраку, смрзнути, без лекова, гладни и жедни. Веома утешно.

Ово о 3000 страдалих звучи неуверљиво. Макар се надам да је тако.


----------



## BL2

VELIKO SRCE: Dragana Mirković donirala 50.000 evra ugroženima


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

smederevo991 said:


> Molim te ne uzimaj ni jednu rezimsku televiziju, a pogotovo onu najgoru kao dokaz za bilo sta.


Nema mesta bas tolikoj paranoji.Snimak iz vazduha u realnom vremenu, iz policijskog helikoptera moze se valjda uzeti za ozbiljno, pa ma ko da ga je snimio.
Takodje pink je toliko amaterska televizija da ne bi umeli da laziraju ni blok reklama, a kamoli snimke.

Imamo snimke i iz helicama od potpuno neutralne i nezavisne osobe.
3000 i vise leseva, jednostavno nema, iako bi neki izgleda zeleli da ih ima samo da bi mogli da ih pripisu picoustom.
Pa jos vec "pokupljenih, uskladistenih i spremnih za spaljivanje".

Stvarno da se covek nasmeje ljudskoj gluposti.


----------



## Nemanja034

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Nema mesta bas tolikoj paranoji.Snimak iz vazduha u realnom vremenu, iz policijskog helikoptera moze se valjda uzeti za ozbiljno, pa ma ko da ga je snimio.
> Takodje pink je toliko amaterska televizija da ne bi umeli da laziraju ni blok reklama, a kamoli snimke.
> 
> Imamo snimke i iz helicama od potpuno neutralne i nezavisne osobe.
> 3000 i vise leseva, jednostavno nema, iako bi neki izgleda zeleli da ih ima samo da bi mogli da ih pripisu picoustom.
> Pa jos vec "pokupljenih, uskladistenih i spremnih za spaljivanje".
> 
> Stvarno da se covek nasmeje ljudskoj gluposti.


Naivan si do bola. Ne mogu da komentarisem ovakve stvari, stvarno.


----------



## Mijat

Ne znam da li je neko vec napisao, ali trgovinski lanci Migros I Coop u svajcarskoj su donirali po 500'000 franaka. dodatno ovde u dubaju se skupljaju donacije. do sada je skupljeno sigurno preko 50'000 evra.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Nemanja034 said:


> Naivan si do bola. Ne mogu da komentarisem ovakve stvari, stvarno.


Neka sam naivan do bola, ali bar nisam neko ko veruje da drzava koja nije, niti ima resurse da evakuise sopstveno stanovnistvo, nema camce, bateriske lampe, cebad, opremu, moze da za jedan dan pokupi svih 3000 leseva, uredno ih uskladisti, pritom uspe na sve strane da lazira informacije dok usput priprema lomacu.:lol:

Kako se naziva osoba koja u ovako nesto veruje?

PS A sta cemo sa ovim silnim strancima koji nam pomazu u nesreci?Moze li vrhovni vodja picousti da gleda u Sunce ne bi li uspeo i njima da pomuti svest i da ih ubedi da su onih fiktivnih "3000 i vise leseva spremnih za spaljivanje" u stvari normalna fauna Kolubare i Save?


----------



## vladygark

Молим вас да престанемо са лицитирањем броја жртава, крајње је неумесно. Доћи ће време да се утврди право стање, и да се испита одговорност Чучковића, Малог, Вучића и свих осталих који су били на одговорним местима и који су својим чињењем или нечињењем допринели трагедији.


----------



## smederevo991

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Nema mesta bas tolikoj paranoji.Snimak iz vazduha u realnom vremenu, iz policijskog helikoptera moze se valjda uzeti za ozbiljno, pa ma ko da ga je snimio.


Ko god da je snimio, svaki snimak emitovan na TV-u prvo ide na montiranje...

Ja ne tvrdim da ima 3000 leseva i milion raseljenih, to su za mene samo glasine, ali kad su u pitanju Vucic and co, i da kazu 2+2=4, dva put bih proverio...


----------



## Alex_ZR

Црвени крст Француске прикупља донације преко сајта:

https://www.croix-rouge.fr/Je-donne/Don-ponctuel?elk_dc_id=534

:cheers:


----------



## Nemanja034

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Neka sam naivan do bola, ali bar nisam neko ko veruje da drzava koja nije, niti ima resurse da evakuise sopstveno stanovnistvo, nema camce, bateriske lampe, cebad, opremu, moze da za jedan dan pokupi svih 3000 leseva, uredno ih uskladisti, pritom uspe na sve strane da lazira informacije dok usput priprema lomacu.:lol:
> 
> Kako se naziva osoba koja u ovako nesto veruje?
> 
> PS A sta cemo sa ovim silnim strancima koji nam pomazu u nesreci?Moze li vrhovni vodja picousti da gleda u Sunce ne bi li uspeo i njima da pomuti svest i da ih ubedi da su onih fiktivnih "3000 i vise leseva spremnih za spaljivanje" u stvari normalna fauna Kolubare i Save?


Molim te, drzava koja moze da lazira izbore na kojima SNS dobija prvi put u istoriji preko 50% a da ja ne znam apsolutno nikog ko je za njih glasao... Setimo se samo izbora na kosovu, pa niko o tome glasa nije pustio, cak su posle te prevare i izbore u srbiji dobili.

Takva drzava moze i da lazira broj mrtvih i to bez da se puno muci.


----------



## BL2

Влада- олакшице за хуманитарне пошиљки из иностранства

Извор: РТРС 




> Влада Републике Српске донијела одлуку којом се обезбјеђује ослобађање од републичких инспекцијских такси свих пошиљки хуманитарног карактера, те у сарадњи са шпедитерским кућама ослобађање од трошкова шпедитерских услуга.
> 
> 
> Из Бироа Владе за односе са јавношћу саопштено је да је, упркос *јучершањој одлуци Савјета министара БиХ о увођењу редовне царинске процедуре за хуманитарне пошиљк*е, због пријављених озбиљних проблема с којима су се од суочавали конвоји хуманитарне помоћи која пристиже из иностранства, Влада Републике Српске учинила све да поједностави улазак хуманитарне помоћи у Српску.
> 
> "У складу са информацијама добијеним од надлежних институција, за пошиљке хуманитарне помоћи које пристижу из иностранства потребно је обезбиједити одговарајућу документацију која подразумијева *донаторски лист попуњен и овјерен од организације која шаље помоћ, а која се упућује Црвеном крсту Републике Српске, као и спецификацију, односно листу производа које садржи пакет хуманитарне помоћи*", наводи се у саопштењу.
> 
> Из Владе Српске напомињу да возила која довозе хуманитарну помоћ треба да користе граничне прелазе *Градишка, Брод, Мали Зворник и Требиње*, на којима инспекцијске и остале службе раде 24 часа.


Sto kaze Edo Maajka traze punomoc da im pruzis pomoc :bash:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

smederevo991 said:


> Ko god da je snimio, svaki snimak emitovan na TV-u *prvo ide na montiranje*...


U vise navrata je bilo precizirano da je u pitanju sirov i nemontiran materijal, sto se uostalom i dalo primetiti svakom ko ima bar dva razreda skole.


----------



## BL2

*Еулекс донирао Србији хеликоптер*
Извор: РТРС 


> Донацију Мисије Еулекс је комесар ЕУ за међународну сарадњу, хуманитарну помоћ и реаговање у кризним ситуацијама Кристалина Георгијева уручила министру полиције Србије Небојши Стефановићу.
> 
> "Импресионирана сам реаговањем српских власти претходних неколико ана. Поносни смо што смо овдје поред вас и надам се да ће, осим хране и основних потрепштина које је мисија Еулекс обезбиједила за становништво Србије, ови генератори значити пуно пошто ће обезбиједити струју за више од 1.000 породица", рекла је Георгијева.
> 
> Стефановић је захвалио Мисији Еулекс и додао да ће захваљујући том генератору, градови који немају струју, моћи нормалније да функционишу.
> 
> Он је додао да ће наредних дана припадници МУП-а, осим послова на обезбјеђењу нормалнијих услова за живот становника поплавом погођених подручја, посветити и процјени штете.
> 
> "На том послу ће радити и други државни органи", рекао је Стефановић.
> 
> Стефановић и Георгијева прије уручења донације, јутрос су обишли поплављени Обреновац.


----------



## pop1982

Boza KG said:


> Нема Дрина везе са пројектом Горњи Хоризонти...


Bilo je priče da bi se sa neke brane, izgrađene u budućnosti na gornjoj Drini tunelima voda usmjerila u 'Gornje horizonte'. Znam, da Drina nema veze sa tim projektom.


----------



## 14grifon

Postoji projekat "Gornja Drina" koji podrazumeva gradnju hidroelektrana?


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## pop1982

14grifon said:


> Postoji projekat "Gornja Drina" koji podrazumeva gradnju hidroelektrana?


http://www.obnovljiviizvorienergije...otencijalnih-partnera-za-he-gornja-drina.html
Ali nešto kao ne štima, navodno bi Italijani uletjeli sa EU sredstvima i odvukli svu struju i to kao nije dobro, iako ne vidim ništa loše u tome, da imaš redovnog i stabilnog kupca. Ne razumijem se u te stvari.


----------



## Majevčan

Притвореник;114237926 said:


>


А ово је гдје?


----------



## Zekan

BL2 said:


> Kasko za auto pokriva, a ako ne pokriva mora se izricito naglasiti.


Govorio sam o osiguranju imovine - kuća i stanova, dok poplave, bujice i visoke vode, kao i izlivanje vode iz vodovodnih i kanalizacionih cevi spada u dopunske rizike i posebno se ugovara i obračunava. 

I kod kasko osiguranja za auto je moguće da polisa ne pokriva osiguranje od poplava, postoji delimično osiguranje koej neki uzimaju, ali pun kasko svakako pokriva svu štetu.


----------



## blik

Valjda Tajland, negdje je pisalo a i u donjem desnom uglu piše "BAHT".


----------



## blik

Zekan said:


> Govorio sam o osiguranju imovine - kuća i stanova, dok poplave, bujice i visoke vode, kao i izlivanje vode iz vodovodnih i kanalizacionih cevi spada u dopunske rizike i posebno se ugovara i obračunava.
> 
> I kod kasko osiguranja za auto je moguće da polisa ne pokriva osiguranje od poplava, postoji delimično osiguranje koej neki uzimaju, ali pun kasko svakako pokriva svu štetu.


Da, ali koliko ljudi kod nas ima kasko. Oni sa finim novim autima, a koliko je takvih u procentima?
Da li neko ima statistiku o tome možda?


----------



## Majevčan

blik said:


> Valjda Tajland, negdje je pisalo a i u donjem desnom uglu piše *"BAHT"*.


Баш сам слијепhno:


----------



## BL2

* Google pomaže poplavljene zemlje Balkana*




> Najveći internet pretraživač Google pridružio se naporima da se pomogne žrtvama katastrofalnih poplava koje su pogodile Bosnu i Hercegovinu, Srbiju i Hrvatsku.
> 
> Nakon inicijative korisnika interneta koja je juče pokrenuta da Google pomogne unesrećenima u poplavama tako što će se na naslovnoj strani ovog pretraživača naći apel za pomoć na Google stranici pojavila crna traka u znak saučešća poginulim u poplavama.
> 
> U tekstu poruke koju je veliki broj ljudi poslao Googleu navedeno je kako je potrebna njihova pomoć nakon katastrofalnih poplava u kojima su hiljade ljudi ostale bez domova. Takođe, navedeno je i da su prvi put nakon rata ljudi u BiH, Srbiji i Hrvatskoj ujedinjeni u jednom cilju - da prežive.


----------



## BL2




----------



## BL2

*Vasić: Imena pljačkaša biće javno objavljena 
*


> Direktor Policije RS Gojko Vasić najavio je da će objelodaniti imena onih koji su opljačkali narod tokom poplava.
> 
> - *Mi ćemo dati javno njihova imena, bez imalo obzira o zaštiti ličnih podataka, jer su to ljudi koji zaslužuju biti na stubu srama"*, rekao je Vasić novinarima u Prijedoru nakon razgovora sa gradonačelnikom Markom Pavićem.
> 
> On je naglasio da policija sve preduzima da one koji zloupotrebljavaju vanredno stanje onemoguće, posebno u gradovima koji nemaju ni struje, ni uslova za normalan život.
> 
> - Dajemo dodatne snage, jer niti lokalna policija može raditi dan i noć niti mogu raditi policajci koji su i sami žrtve poplava. Neki od njih više nemaju ni uniformu za rad tako da smo davali dodatne uniforme", rekao je Vasić.
> 
> On je podsjetio da su poslije velikog zemljotresa u Banjaluci 1969. godine zatvorenici iz zatvora pušteni na slobodu i bili solidarni s narodom.
> 
> - Sada imamo ljudi koji misle da je napredak i uspjeh potkradati narod koji je ostao bez svega", dodao je Vasić.
> 
> Vasić je ocijenio da su u ova teška vremena građani Prijedora bili za notu više zaštićeni, jer je ovdašnji štab funkcionisao besprijekorno, kao i da je policija dobro djelovala. Rekao je i da je, osim obavljanja redovnog posla, policija uvijek bila u stoodstotnom kapacitetu na raspolaganju Štabu za varedne situacije da se maksimalno zbrine stanovništvo i imovina.
> 
> - Nažalost, ove poplave su bile specifične, ne samo ovdje nego i u Doboju, Šamcu i Bijeljini, jer bujične vode nikad ranije nisu ovako navirale na ovim područjima, tako da preventivne mjere nisu bile dovoljne jer je riječ uglavnom o planinskim rijekama", rekao je Vasić.
> 
> On je naglasio da na području Prijedora nije bilo ljudskih žrtava, ali da jeste u Doboju, Modriči i Šamcu i da je to ono što je najteže i što je nenadoknadivo.
> 
> Gradonačelnik Prijedora Marko Pavić rekao je da je Centar javne bezbjednosti Prijedor bio stalno u funkciji i dio štaba koji koordinira sve akcije u Prijedoru.
> 
> - Ovdje ne da nije bilo velikih nego nije bilo nikakvih događanja koja bi ugrozila živote i bezbjednost ljudi u ovako teškom vremenu. To je jedna pohvala i policiji i građanima da smo stepen bezbjednosti zaista doveli do visokog nivoa", ističe Pavić.
> 
> On je dodao da nije ni bilo potrebe da se na bazi vanrednih mjera angažuje policija da asistira u rješavanju nekih problema.
> 
> - Mi smo sve rješavali, a policija je bila pri ruci, regulisala saobraćaj, informisala o prohodnosti puteva i, što je najvažnije, bila na svim punktovima odakle je kretala pomoć, pomagali i jednostavno živjeli smo svi kao jedan", istakao je Pavić.


*Cvijanović: Prijavite one koji kradu pomoć! *


> Premijerka RS Željka Cvijanović pozvala građane da prijave malverzacije oko humanitarne pomoći namijenjene mještanima poplavljenih područja.
> 
> Premijerka je zamolila građane zahvaćene poplavama da broj 121 pozovu ako im je potrebna bilo kakva pomoć i brzo reagovanje ili da prijave malverzacije oko humanitarne pomoći.


----------



## nikolanis

Koliko se gadim ovoga!



> Da ne bude više rata
> Šapnula je Drina Savi jednu priču o poplavi.
> 
> - Rešila sam, Savo sestro, da se vrati sve na mesto.
> Izliću se iz korita, potopiću polja žita.
> Puteve ću potopiti i krovove sve prekriti.
> Da podsetim srca mnoga šta je bratstvo, šta je sloga.
> I granice izbrisaću da izmirim srpsku braću.
> 
> Jer tek onda kad izgubi, brat će s bratom da se ljubi.
> Brat će bratu da pomaže, brat će s bratom da se slaže.
> I saznaće srca mnoga za jednoga oca - Boga.
> Da se njemu oni mole i Hrvata, brata, vole.
> Da poteku sa usana molitve za Muslimana.
> 
> I da vole braću borce - Makedonce, Crnogorce.
> U molitvi svak' pomene braću našu, sve Slovene.
> Da se brat sa bratom druži, prijateljsku pomoć pruži.
> U nevolji da se sete jedan drugom da dolete.
> 
> To su, Savo, želje moje, da se vrati sve na svoje
> –Drina reče, pa poteče.
> Pričekaj me, Drino vodo, poći ću i ja sa tobom.
> Potecimo mi zajedno, neka budu svi ko jedno.
> Nek nauče da se vole, Bogu ocu da se mole.
> Nek se seti brat svog brata, da ne bude više rata.


----------



## Supaplex

blik said:


> Da, ali koliko ljudi kod nas ima kasko. Oni sa finim novim autima, a koliko je takvih u procentima?
> Da li neko ima statistiku o tome možda?



Nasao sam da u Srbiji 5 osiguravajucih firmi imaju kasko. Sad ti trazi koliko svaka ima osiguranika.

http://www.kasko-osiguranje.rs/kasko-osiguranja-u-srbiji


----------



## nikolanis

Najviše krvi su prolili Srbi, stvarajući obe Jugoslavije!
Najviše krvi su prolili Srbi dok su se te dve Jugoslavije raspadale!
Treća Jugoslavija ne može da postoji!


----------



## Kot Behemot

BL2 said:


>


Штета што је Фотошоп, било би лепо да се јавио и Биберлејк. 









Иначе, пуно баш има разних фотошопираних фотки и фотки из неких других поплава и рекламних кампања свуда. 
Не разумем пориве тих који започињу ланац.


----------



## BL2

*U kasarnu Kozara stigao kontingent američke pomoći *




> U kasarnu Oružanih snaga BiH "Kozara" u Banjaluci stigao je* kontingent od 25 tona američke humanitarne pomoći za područja pogođena poplavama u BiH, vrijedan 700.000 dolara.
> *
> Viši službenik za odbranu Ambasade SAD u BiH Skot Miler rekao je da donacija podrazumijeva agregate, pumpe za vodu, vreće za spavanje i vreće sa pijeskom, te adekvatnu odjeću za vodu.
> 
> On je izrazio zadovoljstvo zajedništvom ljudi u BiH, koji pomažu jedni drugima u vrijeme krize i ukazao na značaj saradnje domaćih i međunarodnih institucija.
> 
> "Već smo razgovarali sa nadležnima iz entitetskih civilnih zaštita, Ministarstvom bezbjednosti BiH i Oružanim snagama BiH da bismo bili sigurni da će pomoć biti distribuisana do ljudi kojima je najpotrebnija", rekao je Miler, prenosi Srna.
> 
> Šef Kancelarije Ambasade SAD u Banjaluci Aron Švebl izrazio je saučešće porodicama žrtava poplava, kao i žaljenje zbog gubitka domova i imanja preživjelih.
> 
> "Mi u Ambasadi imamo zaposlene koji su dio vaše zajednice i među njima su ljudi koji u svojim porodicama imaju žrtve ove katastrofe", rekao je Švebl.
> 
> On je naveo da nakon spasavanja ljudi ugroženih poplavama slijedi dugotrajan i vrlo težak ekonomski oporavak.
> 
> *"U prvoj fazi donirali smo 26 motornih čamaca i pet helikoptera, a ova pošiljka namijenjena je drugoj fazi da bi se ljudi što brže vratili normalnom životu", *rekao je Švebl, izrazivši očekivanje da će još pomoći doći u skladu sa dugotrajnom privrženošću SAD da radi sa ljudima u BiH.
> 
> On je rekao da Ambasada SAD radi sa svojim partnerima na nivou BiH i entitetskom nivou, da bi se pomoć što prije dostavila onima kojima je najpotrebnija.
> 
> Log: Tekst kopiran sa BanjalukaLive portala: http://www.banjalukalive.com/aktuel...kontingent-americke-pomoci.html#ixzz32NSYSUnU


----------



## 14grifon

nikolanis said:


> Najviše krvi su prolili Srbi, stvarajući obe Jugoslavije!
> Najviše krvi su prolili Srbi dok su se te dve Jugoslavije raspadale!
> Treća Jugoslavija ne može da postoji!


Трећа Југославија је већ постојала.


----------



## BL2

Kot Behemot said:


> Штета што је Фотошоп, било би лепо да се јавио и Биберлејк.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Иначе, пуно баш има разних фотошопираних фотки и фотки из неких других поплава и рекламних кампања свуда.
> Не разумем пориве тих који започињу ланац.


----------



## BL2

*Petnaest kamiona s pomoći iz Slovenije stiglo u BiH*


> Danas je u Bosnu i Hercegovinu stigao slovenački konvoj sa humanitanom pomoći koja je sakupljena tokom vikenda i u ponedeljak širom te zemlje, potvrđeno je iz Amabasade Republike Slovenije u BiH za Anadolu Agency.
> 
> Petnaest kamiona je upućeno kao pomoć Prijedoru i Sanskom Mostu, dva Tuzli, a pet u Sarajevo.
> 
> U Sarajevu je pomoć dostavljena organizaciji Otvorena mreža, koja će je raspodijeliti onima koji je trebaju u cijeloj BiH, odnosno područjima koja su bila ili su još uvijek ugrožena poplavama.
> 
> Prikupljenu pomoć donirali su građani Slovenije uz pomoć Crvenog krsta Slovenije, a u BiH je dostavljena uz pomoć Vojske Slovenije.
> 
> Akcija sakupljanja pomoći ide dalje, najavljuju iz Ambasade Republike Slovenije u BiH, tako da je planu da drugi konvoj stigne već u subotu.


----------



## smederevo991

:master::master::master::master:

Стојан Дрчелић: Лажни цар Гојко Сиса


----------



## BL2

*Spasilačke službe iz Hrvatske,Austrije,Belgije,Luxemburga,Njemačke u Orašju...
*


----------



## Telep

Слика као некада.

Иначе, занимљиво шта су Немци бранили од поплава у Србији.


----------



## Servitium

Moja susjeda sa njih 7 iz pošte u Gradišci išla je u Doboj danas čistiti poštu, bacili su 56 kompjutera u kontejner, slikala je malo za puš pauzu i policija neda da se slika, kaže nemojte gospođo slikati









Romi beru željezo


----------



## партибрејкер

Причам вечерас са ортаком који је био у Обреновцу последња 3 дана...Каже да је причао са Циганима који тврде да их је пуно нестало у поплави.
Жао ми их је у пм, увек на*ебу...


----------



## delija90

Telep said:


> Иначе, занимљиво шта су Немци бранили од поплава у Србији.


Па своју имовину.  Као и ЧеЗи.  Баш сам јуче о томе причао са неким пријатељима


----------



## direktor

Termovizijska kamera u balonu postavljena iznad Obrenovca
Tanjug | 21. 05. 2014. - 23:46h izmena vesti 23:46h | Komentara: 0
http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/467467 ... -Obrenovca

Iznad Obrenovca postavljena je termovizijska kamera u balonu, koja registruje povlačenje vode, kao i praćenje stanja objekata i imovine gradjana, saopštio je MUP Srbije


----------



## Singidunum

To su mogli odmah kad vec imaju, lakse bi se pronalazili ljudi za evakuaciju.


----------



## Supaplex

Jon Cirijak donirao 100.000 Srbiji
IZVOR. B92 | JT
Bivši rumunski teniser Jon Cirijak donirao je 100.000 dolara za pomoć ugroženima u poplavama koje su pogodile Srbiju.









BETAPHOTO/DRAGAN GOJIC/EV
BETAPHOTO/DRAGAN GOJIC/EV
Cirijak je uputio pomoć i odazvao se pozivu najboljeg srpskog tenisera Novaka Đokovića, koji je sam donirao 500.000 dolara, koliko je osvojio na nedavno završenom Mastersu u Rimu, na kojem je trijumfovao.

Na taj način, Cirijak se pridružio velikom broju sportista koji su pružili podršku i pomoć ugroženima u našoj zemlji.

http://www.b92.net/sport/tenis/vesti.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=21&nav_id=851232


----------



## Supaplex

*SPISAK NESTALIH LICA*

http://nestali.poplave.rs/status-osobe/nisu-pronadjeni/


----------



## Космајац

партибрејкер;114249698 said:


> Причам вечерас са ортаком који је био у Обреновцу последња 3 дана...Каже да је причао са Циганима који тврде да их је пуно нестало у поплави.
> Жао ми их је у пм, увек на*ебу...


Istu ovu informaciju imam i ja od brata koji je odradio smenu u Obrenovcu..Kako on kaze to je neko naselje koje je bilo prvo na udaru, gotovo svi su se podavili.


----------



## Ambasssador

delija90 said:


> Па своју имовину.  Као и ЧеЗи.  Баш сам јуче о томе причао са неким пријатељима


Kao i Rusi u Baricu i Lucanima (odmah posle Obrenovca).

Nadam se da je bilo, ali nije na odmet ponoviti - trezven i umeren tekst.
"Odgovornost će ponovo da progutaju požari, ili odnesu Kolubara, Mlava, Sava, Morava..."

http://balkans.aljazeera.net/vijesti/obrenovac-tragedija-za-ciji-razmjer-je-kriv-ljudski-faktor


----------



## Supaplex

Posle povlačenja vode, haos na ulicama Paraćina FOTO

G. Jevremović | 17. 05. 2014. - 14:45h izmena vesti 22:41h | Komentara: 8
Posledice katastrofalna poplave koja je zadesila Paraćin izlivanjem Crnice vidljive su posle početka povlačenja vode. Na ulicama je potpuni haos, na hiljade objekata je poplavljeno.








- Sve mi je stradalo u tri kuće, celo pokućstvo. Spasio sam šta je moglo. Zamrzivači, peć, kotao... Sve je pod vodom. Stihija je brzo naišla, voda je bila visoka četiri metra, kaže Miroslav Stojanović iz centra grada.

Ekipe specijalaca iz Bugarske stigle su Paraćin sa pumpama. Crpe vodu iz trafo stanica da bi se što pre pustila struja građanima. Važno da građani isključe sklopke. Pumpe za suterene i podrume biće na raspolaganju posle rešavanja trafo stanice.

- Došli smo iz Bugarske da pomognemo poplavljenom narodu u Paraćinu. Potrudićemo se da se život što pre normalizuje - kažu spasioci iz Bugarske.
Voda u gradu nije za piće, već se koristi kao tehnička. Postavljene su cisterne u gradu i selima.








- Prioritet je puštanje struje, a potom da rešimo vodosnabdevanje. Zbog isključenja struje, nemamo ispravnu vodu za piće u gradu. Građanima poručujem da budu smireni i budu solidarni, tehnika i ljudi su na terenu. Za dva, tri dana dovećemo grad u red - rekao je predsednik opštine Paraćin Saša Paunović.

Komunalno preduzeće počelo je prikupljanju smeća po gradu. Građani treba da iznesu smeće kraju ulice i prikupe na gomile. Za uklanjanje životinjskih leševa građanima je otvoren telefon 063 367 100 ili prijava lično u zgradi opštine. Škole i vrtići ne rade u ponedeljak. Danas je počela i evidencija štete.








Mladi ljudi iz Paraćina su se samorganizovali radi pomoći ugroženima. Pod vodom su još uvek naselja Dankovo i Vrapčane, kao i sela.
- Poštovani sugrađani, odbornici, poslanici, ministri, prosvetari, menadžeri, direktori, inspektori, nemojte previše uživati u udobnosti toplog doma uz lepu večeru, tv i kupku. Ispunite svoju dužnost muškarca, i izađite na ulice, tamo gde je najkritičnije, tamo gde su ljudima potopljene kuće. Ajde Srbi, mi kojima je očigledno potrebna ovakva katastrofa da se ujedinimo, sakupljajte ćebad, dušeke, hranu, obuću, odeću... Sakupite sve što vam je višak i POKVASITE SE GOSPODO!!! Ljudima treba pomoć, ali ne samo sada. Treba se prikupiti što veći broj pumpi za vodu, trebaju se kuće očistiti od mulja. Opasno se možemo zaraziti ako ova voda ostane u kućama, podrumoma..., navodi se u pozivu za pomoć koji je danas uputila grupa mladih ljudih Paraćinaca.




































Evakuisano oko 300 domaćinstava
Predsednik opštine Paraćin Saša Paunović izjavio je danas Tanjugu da je zbog plavljenja reke Crnice na području tog grada evakuisano približno 300 domaćinstava.
Prema njegovim rečima, poplavom je obuhvaćeno oko 15.000 stanovnika, što je oko 60 odsto njihovog broja, kao i prostor seoskih mesnih zajednica, gde živi oko 6.500 ljudi.
"Zbog prekida veza, uključujući mobilnu telefoniju, nije postojala gotovo nikakva komunikacija sa spoljnim svetom", naveo je on.
Voda sa gradskog vodovoda nije za upotrebu i cisterne kruže na više lokacija.
Paunović je rekao da je ovom gradu potrebna pomoć u hrani, sredstvima za higijenu, pumpama za izbacivanje vode i zahvalio svima koji su do sada pružili bilo koju vrstu pomoći.
Paunović je kazao da su jedinice Vojske Srbije tokom cele noći izvlačile ljudi iz poplavljenih kuća i sa krovova. (Tanjug)

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/465876/Posle-povlacenja-vode-haos-na-ulicama-Paracina


----------



## dedonja

Космајац;114250591 said:


> Istu ovu informaciju imam i ja od brata koji je odradio smenu u Obrenovcu..Kako on kaze to je neko naselje koje je bilo prvo na udaru, gotovo svi su se podavili.


A nemaju dokumenta, nigde nisu registrovani... nema ih na spisku nestalih ili mrtvih.


----------



## Supaplex

Ako su ziveli u divljem naselju, verovatno da nisu imali ni dokumenta. Jos kad uzmes u obzir da je voda bila 5 metara.... Sve je jasno.


Inace sto se tice laganja Vucic je zajebao i Gebelsa. Sam Gebels bi bio ponosan na njega. Mozda cak i ljubomoran.


----------



## direktor

Obrenovac: Tragedija za čiji razmjer je kriv ljudski faktor
21 maj 2014 Izmijenjeno 17:37 CEST
Sirene u gradu oglasile su se tek u petak, 17. maja, u 5:00 sati ujutro, kada je nasip na Kolubari probijen i kada je voda počela nadirati.

http://balkans.aljazeera.net/vijesti/obrenovac-tragedija-za-ciji-razmjer-je-kriv-ljudski-faktor


----------



## direktor

Oglasilo se tenkre 

Ima li Čučković stida: Predsednik opštine Obrenovac kaže da se katastrofa nije mogla sprečiti!

– Uveren sam da bi utvrdili da sam uradio sve kako treba. O ostavci ne razmišljam jer bi to bio kukavički čin – rekao je Čučković.
On je rekao da su imali takav nalet vode da nije bilo moguće braniti se, kao i da je sve ovo bilo nepredvidivo i neizbežno.

– Bez upozorenja stručnih službi, a to su RHMZ, Srbijavode, Beograd vode i Vojvodina vode, i u saradnji sa Štabom za vanredne situacije, ja to nisam mogao da uradim. Takvog upozorenja, da će se nešto ovako desiti, nije bilo – rekao je Miroslav Čučković za B92.

On je dodao su u četvtrak uveče svi bili angažovani na ojačavanju nasipa i da su među prvima koji su spasavali bili upravo ljudi iz Beogradvoda koji nisu znali za talas koji dolazi.

– Mi smo bili organizovani i spremni da uradimo ono što smo mogli. U četvrtak uveče smo za dvadeset minuta pokrenuli svu mehanizaciju i počeli ojačavanje nasipa. Niko nije sugerisao da uradimo drugačije nego ovako kako smo uradili. Vi kad imate takav nalet vode bilo je nemoguće braniti se. Sve što smo mogli mi smo uradili. To vam garantujem – rekao je Čučković i dodao da je netačno da je Obrenovac žrtvovan zbog Beograda.

Čuković je rekao da su ovo nezapamćene vode i da niko nije mogao da predvidi da će se ovo dogoditi.

– Ovo je katastrofa koja nas je brzo zadesila. Neki od nas su trčali ka gradu kad smo videli da nećemo moći da odbranimo nasip da upozorimo ljude. Ljudi su morali da ostanu smireni. Da su svi izašli i krenuli automobilima dok raste voda, svi bi ti ljudi ostali zarobljeni u svojim kolima. Ja sam pozvao gradonačelnika Sinišu Malog i molio ga da apeluje na ljude da ostanu u svojim domovima. Vi ne možete da shvatite da se jedna ulica kao što je recimo neki bulevar na Novom Beogradu može napuniti vodom za dva to tri sata i to do visine od dva metra – kaže Čučković.

On je rekao i da je nema ništa protiv da nadležni organi utvrde njegovu odgovrnost.

– Uveren sam da bi utvrdili da sam uradio sve kako treba. O ostavci ne razmišljam jer bi to bio kukavički čin – rekao je Čučković.

Takođe je rekao i da su zlonamerne glasine da je svoju pordodicu mesec dana ranije evakuisao iz Obrenovaca.

http://www.dnevno.rs/vesti/beograd/...aze-da-se-katastrofa-nije-mogla-spreciti.html


----------



## direktor

EVO SNIMKA KAKO MALI APELUJE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HPMvcK63JM

http://www.dnevno.rs/vesti/beograd/...-koji-je-mnoge-obrenovcane-oterao-u-smrt.html


----------



## direktor

http://www.b92.net/superzena/kolaz.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&nav_id=850782


----------



## dedonja

*Zvezda i Partizan igraju u Beču
*



> Beograd - Fudbaleri Crvene zvezde i Partizana mogli bi predstojećeg leta da odigraju humanitarni meč sa kojeg bi prihod bio uplaćen stanovništvu Srbije koje je pogođeno poplavama. Ova ideja sa oduševljenjem je prihvaćena u oba tabora.
> 
> ...


----------



## drezdinski

Ако се будемо опорављали као од 1999., има да потраје та обнова и изградња до наших унука.


----------



## Telep

Размишљам нешто... Пошто ће вероватно морати да руше велики број оштећених кућа и граде нове. Ето прилике да држава покрене онај пројекат са "шумадијским" кућама. Да опет не добијемо насеља са три спрата без прозора и фасаде.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Telep said:


> Размишљам нешто... Пошто ће вероватно морати да руше велики број оштећених кућа и граде нове. Ето прилике да држава покрене онај пројекат са "шумадијским" кућама. Да опет не добијемо насеља са три спрата без прозора и фасаде.


Upravo o tome sam vec pisao, u svakom zlu bar jedno dobro.Nadam se ubuduce uredjenijim naseljima, bez neomalterisanih, trosnih i kuca bez temelja i divljih, karton naseobina .


----------



## Xfiles

drezdinski said:


> Ако се будемо опорављали као од 1999., има да потраје та обнова и изградња до наших унука.


Узимајући у обзир у каквом је стању била СРЈ у периоду 1999-2000, обзиром на потпуну изолацију и искљученост из свих међународних институција и финансијских токова тадашња Дирекција за обнову земље је радила добар посао.
Наравно грађевинска предузећа су по команди морала да граде инфраструктуру по цену даљег пропадања тих предузећа, али бар су пропадала и градила земљу. После 2000. од њих су корист имали само криминалци који су их опљачкали.


----------



## Majevčan

BL2 said:


> Evo jos jedna ocita laz, prenosim komentar Adnana, koji je bio na licu mjesta I zna pravu situaciju. Ne shvatam to zlo u ljudima
> 
> 
> Garant to hoce da se okrene na nacionalisticku pricu, kao tu zive Bosnjaci, pa niko u RS nece da im pomogne, samo sunarodnjaci iz Kozarca.


Идиоти


----------



## Telep

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Nadam se ubuduce uredjenijim naseljima, bez neomalterisanih, trosnih i kuca bez temelja i divljih, karton naseobina .


Надам се и ја, али реално - опет ће бити исто као пре. Држава толерише и охрабрује неодговорност. 

Било би лепо да све буде по пропису, кад већ морамо да слупамо стотине милиона евра у обнову.


----------



## Xfiles

Мислим да ће бити још горе и накарадније.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Je li u Jasi Tomicu bilo jos gore i nakaradnije?


----------



## Xfiles

Тамо није било клизишта, ишчупаних кућа, уништених путева итд. Вода дошла и отишла, требало само да се кречи.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Relativno davno je bilo, ali koliko se secam onako kroz maglu i bez guglanja, mislim da je bilo dosta i nanovo izgradjenih kuca.Koje su sasvim ok izgledale.
E sad, mozda gresim, ogradjujem se unapred.

A i ta klizista ce se morati locirati i sanirati i nove kuce reizgradjene na drugim, povoljnijim lokacijama.Ne znam koliko je to pravno moguce zbog vlasnistva nad zemljistem i tome slicno.Ali onako laicki mi pada na pamet.

I ti kolski i svakakvi putevi bez zastitnih bedema i ojacanja, sada ce bar dobiti novi asfalt i biti mnogo bolji.Nadam se.


----------



## Singidunum

Evo nekih neobicnih vesti

*Švedski liberal brisao postove za pomoć Srbiji*
N. V. | 22. 05. 2014. - 12:04h | Komentara: 26

Najveće ikada zabeležene poplave u Srbiji nisu takle u srce Fredrika Malma, poslanika švedskog parlamenta iz redova vladajuće Liberalne narodne partije, pa je zbog toga ušao u sukob sa tamošnjom srpskom dijasporom.
Fredrik Malm
Jelena Lilić, koja živi u Stokholmu i sprema se za doktorske studije, kaže za “Blic” da je Malm na svojoj Fejsbuk stranici podelio članak sa informacijama za pomoć poplavljenima u Bosni, ne pominjući uopšte Srbiju.



Malm je partijski kolega i prijatelj Jasenka Selimovića, bivšeg državnog sekretara u Ministarstvu za integraciju i kandidata za Evropski parlament, na kojeg se već ranije žalili Srbi u Švedskoj.

Komunikacija Lilićeve i Malma

- Napisala sam odmah Malmu ispod njegovog posta da je pomoć potrebna Bosni, ali i Srbiji i da ja ne delim ljude već šaljem poruku da pomognem svima. Ispod sam postavila i sliku na kojoj su se mogle videti informacije o načinu na koji se može pomoći i Srbiji i Bosni putem SMS-a. Nekoliko ljudi se nadovezalo sa istim porukama. Nakon par sati sve poruke su obrisane i mi svi blokirani - kaže Lilićeva.


Ona je potom poslala oko 20 mejlova švedskim liberalima od kojih je dobila samom kratak odgovor.


- Rekli su da nemaju ništa sa tim šta njihovi političari pišu na Fejsbuku. Liberalna partija, koja smatra da “svi vredimo isto” nije ništa učinila - navodi Lilićeva i dodaje da je Malm kasnije napisao da to što je podelio tekst o pomoći Bosni ne znači da ne saoseća sa Srbijom, ali nije ostavio nikakav kontakt za pomoć.


Lilićeva objašnjava da su Srbi u Stokholmu obezbedili pomoć koja je avionom poslata iz Švedske, da su odlično organizovani i da nastavljaju s akcijom za pomoć poplavljenima i u Srbiji i u Bosni. 

*Jelena Maćić privedena zbog širenja panike!*
| 22. 05. 2014. - 08:35h izmena vesti 10:25h | Komentara: 108

Šminkerka Jelena Maćić je juče privedena jer je širila paniku.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Xfiles said:


> Тамо није било клизишта, ишчупаних кућа, уништених путева итд. Вода дошла и отишла, требало само да се кречи.


Било је и урушених кућа. Мало подсећање на 2005:

http://www.balkanforum.info/f21/secanje-na-poplavu-u-banatu-galerija-5704/


----------



## Boza KG




----------



## Telep

По ГЕ би се рекло да је у ЈТ саграђено читаво мало насеље са 70-80 кућа.

Да ли је Јамена потпуно поплављена? Скоро да се држави више исплати да прави објекте у Моровићу за тих 900 људи него да улаже у село потпуно одсечено од остатка земље на дужи рок.


----------



## Xfiles

Alex_ZR said:


> Било је и урушених кућа. Мало подсећање на 2005:
> 
> http://www.balkanforum.info/f21/secanje-na-poplavu-u-banatu-galerija-5704/


Ок, набијаче су отишле али је степен разарања инфраструктуре далеко мањи него у Крупњу или Малом Зворнику.
И лакше је обнављати насеља у равници.


----------



## Singidunum

*Ogroman odziv Rusa za pomoć Srbiji*
| 22. 05. 2014. - 12:56h | Komentara: 19

*Ambasada Srbije u Moskvi organizovala je prikupljanje pomoći za žrtve razornih poplava u Srbiji, a odziv na apel je ogroman, pre svega građana Rusije.*

*Ljudi dolaze sa suzama u očima, zovu i pitaju kako mogu da pomognu i šta je najpotrebnije*, kažu u ambasadi gde je odmah po dobijanju instrukcija MInistarstva spoljnih poslova krajem prošle nedelje formiran krizni štab od predstavnika ambasade i naše dijaspore. 

Kako ističu u ambasadi, od petka je prikupljeno oko *tri tone pomoći u robi*, oko 15.000 evra u gotovini, dok je najveća pojedinačna uplata na račune otvorene namenski u banci zasad million rubalja (oko 20.000 evra). 

Uz to naši poslovni ljudi, kako navode u ambasadi, razmatraju mogućnost da se pri ambasadi formira fond koji bi preuzeo na sebe finansiranje izgradnje kuća u postradalim područjima, posebno u Obrenovcu, koji bi startovao sa oko dva miliona evra.

Ambasador Srbije u Moskvi Slavenko Terzić je takođe ovih dana gostovao na desetak vodećih ruskih TV i radio kanala koji su se na taj način uključili u akciju prikupljanja pomoći za žrtve poplava u Srbiji. U ambasadi kažu da postoji i mogućnost da se aktivira slanje SMS poruka, što bi, ako se realizuje, svakako obezbedilo dodatni priliv sredstava. 

Svoj doprinos dali su i srpski studenti koji se školuju na moskovskim univerzitetima pa su tako juče pomoć dopremili studenti Ruskog univerziteta prijateljstva naroda (RUDN), a pomoć su prikupili i naši studenti na prestižnom Moskovskom državnom institutu međunarodnih odnosa (MGIMO).


----------



## skyscraperus

Telep said:


> Размишљам нешто... Пошто ће вероватно морати да руше велики број оштећених кућа и граде нове. Ето прилике да држава покрене онај пројекат са "шумадијским" кућама. Да опет не добијемо насеља са три спрата без прозора и фасаде.


Dok jednom ne smrkne drugom ne svane.

Svanuće građevincima koji već duže vreme nemaju posla.


----------



## direktor

Deo muškaraca može u Obrenovac, Barič otvoren za povratak
http://www.tanjug.rs/novosti/130085/deo ... vratak.htm

Stigle bugarske cisterne sa šmrkovima za čišćenje
http://www.tanjug.rs/novosti/130111/sti ... scenje.htm

U Obrenovac dopremljene mašine za prečišćavanje vode
http://www.tanjug.rs/novosti/130032/u-o ... e-vode.htm


----------



## smederevo991

http://tolikoodmene.wordpress.com/2014/05/21/dragi-tviterasi-2/


----------



## Singidunum

*SPASAO GA HRABRI RUS: Valerij, moja deca imaju oca zahvaljujući tebi!*

Samo je ruski spasilac imao hrabrosti da s mosta skoči na glavu i izvuče me iz vode, priča specijalac Ilija Dragoslavić

BEOGRAD - Ne može da veruje da je ostao živ.

- Valerij Loktionov, jedan od ruskih spasilaca, skočio je s mosta da bi me spasao! U trenutku kad sam mislio da je kraj, on me je uhvatio. To što je on uradio, ne znam da li bi brat za brata uradio. Ovako je počeo priču spasilac Ilija Dragoslavić (40), koji u petak otišao u Obrenovac kako bi pomogao. Ilija kaže da su, čim su čuli kakvo je stanje, krenuli tamo, ali najveći problem im je bio to što nisu uspeli da nađu čamac.

Kao u filmu

- Drug nam je pozajmio skuter. Kad smo stigli tamo, odmah su mi rekli da spustim skuter u vodu i da krenem da evakuišem ljude. Bilo je kao u filmu. Hladnoća, vetar, bujica. Spasavao sam ljude, a onda sam video majku i ćerku kako mole za pomoć. Stavio sam ih na skuter, ali kad smo pristajali, svi smo pali u vodu - priseća se Ilija.

- U tom trenutku stigao je Aleksandar Gurin, jedan od ruskih heroja, u čamcu i odmah smo ubacili žene. Nažalost, ja nisam uspeo da uđem jer me je bujica odnela ispod mosta. Toliko me je jako nosila da sam mislio da ću umreti. Tumbao sam se i tad sam video Valerija kako s mosta skače u vodu da me spase - priseća se Ilija.

Uhvatio se za drvo

On kaže da se, dok ruski spasilac nije stigao, uhvatio za jedno drvo, za koje se već držao još jedan čovek.
- Obojicu nas je spasao Valerij, a nakon toga odmah je stigao i čamac kojim smo se prevezli. Želim javno da zahvalim ruskim herojima, posebno Valeriju, jer zahvaljujući njemu moja deca sada imaju oca.
Podsetimo, Valerij Loktionov skočio je sa Obrenovačkog mosta i od sigurne smrti spasao srpskog specijalca. Njegov prijatelj Aleksandar Gurin spasao je majku i ćerku koje su takođe pale sa skutera.

Želeo i dalje da pomaže
ILIJA: NISU MI DALI DA SE VRATIM!

Ilija kaže da su ga odmah nakon izvlačenja iz vode primili u sanitet, gde mu je ukazana prva pomoć.
- Hteli su da me vode u bolnicu, ali nisam želeo! Jedino o čemu sam razmišljao bilo je da se vratim u potopljeni Obrenovac i nastavim da pomažem ugroženom stanovništvu. Međutim, zbog povreda mi nisu to dozvolili - kaže Ilija i zahvaljuje svim dobrovoljcima koji su svojim privatnim čamcima došli u Obrenovac.


----------



## Singidunum

Ekskluzivno: Braćo, hvala do neba!
*RUSKI HEROJI: Iz bujice izvukli dve žene i specijalca!*

Srbija 07:22, 21.05.2014.

Autor: Ana Knežević

Aleksandar Gurin i Valerij Loktionov skočili s obrenovačkog mosta i iz prevrnutog čamca i skutera od sigurne smrti spasli dve Obrenovčanke i srpskog spasioca









Aleksandar Gurin i Valerij Loktionov

ŠABAC - Žive za spas ljudskih života!

Aleksandar Gurin (38), ruski spasilac kojem se zbog herojskog poteza divi cela Srbija, za Kurir kaže da bi bez razmišljanja ponovo uradio isto. Naime, ovaj hrabri čovek je pre tri dana, videvši da se čamac za spasavanje u kojem su bile dve Obrenovčanke prevrnuo u vodi i da je počela da ga nosi bujica, skočio sa obrenovačkog mosta, doplivao i izbavio ih. Iako je na ovom mostu bilo mnogo ljudi, niko se nije usudio na ovakav potez.

Nisam heroj

- Opet bih istu stvar uradio. To je bio instinkt spasioca, mi smo tu da spasavamo živote. U tom trenutku nikoga oko sebe nisam video. Nisam uspeo ni lice da vidim, samo sam ih ubacio u čamac, a onda me je voda odnela i udario sam glavom o most - kaže ovaj neustrašivi i skromni čovek, koji za sebe ne misli da je heroj, i dodaje da je njegov posao timski i da bi svako od njegovih kolega isto uradio.

Ono što javnost nije čula i videla jeste scena na drugoj strani mosta, gde je u razmaku od minut-dva drugi ruski spasilac uskočio u vodu kako bi spasao srpskog specijalca koji je pao sa rečnog skutera.

Iz vode na drvo

Ubrzo pošto se čamac prevrnuo, srpski spasilac sa skutera je upao u vodu, a ja sam skočio i uspeo da ga izvučem. Bio je na granici svesti, pa sam ga popeo na leđa i prebacio na drvo kako nas voda ne bi dalje nosila - priča Valerij Loktionov (43), čiji ludački hrabar čin u opštem haosu niko nije primetio, i nastavlja.

- Zatim nas je pokupio spasilački čamac koji je bio pun vode i počinjao da tone, pa smo rukama morali da izbacujemo vodu iz njega. Ali to je sve deo našeg posla - zaključuje Loktionov.

Ova dva heroja su sa preostalima iz ruskog tima pre dva dana iz Obrenovca došli u Šabac kako bi se našli na usluzi ukoliko situacija sa poplavama u ovom gradu postane kritična.
- Ovde nam se mnogo dopada. Ljudi su divni - priča Valerij.

Meni

KUPUS I KOMPOT IH RASHLAĐUJU

Kako ističu naši ljudi koji su imali prilike da provedu vreme sa ruskim spasiocima, oni su osposobljeni da se snalaze u svim uslovima. Ne pitaju gde će i u kakvi uslovima spavati.
Sa njima je krenuo čitav tim iz ministarstava, lekari i kuvari, a kada smo ih posetili, na meniju je bio kuvani kupus i kompot, koji im, kako kažu, pomaže da se rashlade.


----------



## Alex_ZR




----------



## BL2

*Još jedan švicarski helikopter dolazi u pomoć BiH*


> Od danas je još jedan švicarski vojni helikopter stavljen na raspolaganje snagama EUFOR-a i Ministarstvu sigurnosti Bosne i Hercegovine za dostavljanje humanitarne pomoći u teško poplavljenim područjima u zemlji. Helikopter će se koristiti narednih sedam dana u najugroženijim oblastima.
> 
> Kao posljedica katastrofalnih poplava u Bosni i Hercegovini na desetine hiljada ljudi je još uvijek odsječeno od ostatka zemlje. Već u utorak je švicarski helikopter snaga KFOR-a sa Kosova stigao u Bosnu i Hercegovinu kako bi pomogao zračni transport u kriznim oblastima.
> 
> Uz njegovu pomoć uspješno je izvršena popravka brane u području Orašja na sjeverozapadu zemlje. Do sada je izvršeno 18 teretnih letova kojima je prevezeno 23 tone materijala, između ostalog vreće sa pijeskom i voda za piće.
> 
> Osim toga, korišten je za prevoz medicinskog osoblja do odsječenih sela. Helikopter se u toku dana vraća na Kosovo, a zamjenjuje ga novi vojni helikopter.
> 
> Naime, zbog situacije u Bosni i Hercegovini i potrebe za povećanjem kapaciteta zračnog transporta, Vojska Švicarske šalje dodatni helikopter u Bosnu i Hercegovinu koji će do srijede, 28.05. biti na raspolaganju za dostavljanje humanitarne pomoći na licu mjesta, saopćeno je iz švicarske ambasade u BiH.


----------



## Arnorian

Telep said:


> По ГЕ би се рекло да је у ЈТ саграђено читаво мало насеље са 70-80 кућа.


Ne razumem kako ovakve kuće bez dvorišta mogu da budu prigodne u selu. Gde ti ljudi drže životinje i mehanizaciju? Ako to rade u svojim starim dvorištima ko ih čuva od lopova?


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

ubedljivo je najvažnija dobra organizacija obnove a potom količina novca. Ako se dobro organizuje i planski usmere sredstva to može biti privredni zamajac. Ta ideja o preseljenju Jamene u Morović nije čak ni loša. Mada tu ima problema pravne i katastarske prirode.
Ali mogu se iskoristiti i prazne kuće po Vojvodini i Srbiji.

Znači poplava ovako odvratna i zla može imati par dobrih strana:
- pokretanje građev operative i niskogradnje i visokogradnje
- očišćene reke od smeća.

Meni nije jasno koliko smo uništili ono što su zle komunjare stvarale. Da ne govorimo o Vojsci a la Lazanski kad je moglo iz samo jedne kasarne za sat vremena angažovati 1000 vojnika sa ašovima kamionima čuturicama sa vodom kanapima SdO itd. Nekad su bile jedinice civilne zaštite koje su uvežbavane sa uniformama spiskovima i materijalnim sredstvima.
Nije mi jasno da grad ili mesto na obali reke nema plan odbrane od poplava. Da dođu ljudi ida se sete da nemaju lopate.
Znači trebalo bi da u svakom takvom mestu bude formirano skladište sa x lopata, x džakova, rukavica kanapa za džakove. Da se oformi spisak kamiona i vozača koji se javljaju na znak opasnosti od poplave. Pa čak i da se formiraju jedinice za tu namenu. 

potrebno je izvući pouke, zapisati sve slabosti i probleme i pokušati da stručni ljudi (koje imamo) daju predlog i plan šta uraditi a da nam se ova bruka više ne ponavlja.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Arnorian said:


> Ne razumem kako ovakve kuće bez dvorišta mogu da budu prigodne u selu. Gde ti ljudi drže životinje i mehanizaciju? Ako to rade u svojim starim dvorištima ko ih čuva od lopova?


Можда се ти људи не баве пољопривредом? Не треба заборавити да је Јаша Томић некада био среско место (и данас је највеће место у општини Сечањ и категорисано као *градско насеље*). Према подацима са пописа 2002. године, 287 становника се бавило пољопривредом а 295 прерађивачком индустријом.


----------



## clashbgd

Браћа из Москве уз Србију!
http://ofkbeograd.net/?p=1762


----------



## Arnorian

Alex_ZR said:


> Можда се ти људи не баве пољопривредом? Не треба заборавити да је Јаша Томић некада био среско место (и данас је највеће место у општини Сечањ и категорисано као *градско насеље*). Према подацима са пописа 2002. године, 287 становника се бавило пољопривредом а 295 прерађивачком индустријом.


Možda kao glavnim zanimanjem. Ali u selu obično svi imaju nešto stoke, makar kokoške. A mnogi koji rade negde i dalje obrađuju zemlju.


----------



## Servitium

Zloupotrebe fotografija na bošnjačkim sajtovima

originalna slika:









klixova slika:


----------



## Nemanja034

A gde je pecat?



> FOTO: *Azilanti, hvala što pomažete Srbiji
> *
> Azilanti iz Azije i Afrike uključili su se u humanitarne akcije i pomažu u obnovi Srbije koja je katastrofalno pogođena poplavama.
> azilanti_poplava1
> Oko 100 azilanata pomagalo je u odbrani Šapca od poplava. Punili su vreće sa peskom i utovarali ih u kamione, nakon čega su odvožene do kriznih tačaka kako bi se Šabac odbranio od vode.
> 
> Takođe, radili su i na raščišćavanju terena oko centara za azil u Bogovađi i Banji Koviljači.
> azilanti_poplava2
> Tražioci azila su već nekoliko dana u Krupnju gde pomažu u raščišćavanju grada od blata, mulja i peska. Svi oni, zajedno sa stanovnicima Krupnja, punili su kolica blatom i peskom i uklanjali otpad iz dvorišta.
> azilanti_poplave4
> Njihova pomoć je više nego dobrodošla ako se ima u vidu da je pod vodom bilo oko 500 kuća. Problem su i klizišta koja su odnela 11 kuća.
> 
> U Komesarijatu za izbeglice i migracije kažu da im se u ime građana Srbije zahvaljuju na nesebičnoj pomoći.


----------



## Supaplex

Hrvatska Srbiji šalje 100.000 evra
IZVOR: TANJUG
Zagreb -- Hrvatska Vlada odlučila je na današnjoj sednici da uputi po 100.000 evra humanitarne pomoći za postradale u poplavama u BiH i Srbiji.








Ministarstvo spoljnih i evropskih poslova svake godine ima određena sredstva koja su rezervisana za humanitarnu pomoć postradalima u katastrofama u inostranstvu, rekla je prva potpredsednica Vlade i ministarka spoljnih i evropskih poslova Vesna Pusić.

Ta sredstva mogu da se koriste isključivo za humanitarnu pomoć u inostranstvu, a dosad se pomagalo izbeglicama iz Sirije koje su smeštene u Turskoj i Jordanu. 

"U ovim teškim ljudskim trenucima humanitarno pomažemo našem neposrednom susedstvu, BiH i Srbiji", rekla je Pusićeva, a prenosi agencija Hina. 

Podsetimo, i delovi Hrvatske takođe su poplavljeni, a na području vukovarske županije proglašeno je stanje katastrofe.
http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=22&nav_category=167&nav_id=851360


----------



## Telep

Из Политике



> *Веља није српски Шојгу*
> 
> У нашем систему националне безбедности за ванредне ситуације најважнија особа је – министар унутрашњих послова, и ту не нема места за министра без портфеља, каже Зоран Драгишић
> 
> Ако нисте пријатељ на „Фејсбуку” са председником општине Параћин Сашом Пауновићем, сигурно не знате да је министар Велимир Илић протеклог викенда обишао ову општину, која је такође погођена катастрофалним поплавама. Осим Параћинаца, који су данима без воде и струје, мало ко је чуо за Вељин долазак и обећање да помоћ ускоро стиже. Они су, чини се, међу малобројнима који су у данима ванредног стања видели министра задуженог за ванредне ситуације. Или то ипак само тако делује?
> 
> Где је Веља? Шта ради српски Сергеј Шојгу када је добар део Србије под водом? Као да је у земљу пропао... Питања и коментари у јавности на тему зашто се Илић нигде не појављује, као да потврђују савремену тезу да ако те нема на телевизији (сад и на друштвеним мрежама) – не постојиш. Јер, министар Илић тврди да је нон-стоп на терену, само да га популарност не занима у овом тренутку.
> 
> „Ја сам тамо где треба да будем, где ме народ позива и где сам се са премијером Вучићем договорио да идем. Решавам проблеме на лицу места. Јуче сам био у Љигу и Милановцу, дан пре тога у Ражњу, Бајиној Башти, Пожеги, Лучанима, за викенд у Праћину, Свилајнцу и осталим местима у том крају. И немам времена да се свакодневно јављам, подносим извештаје и држим конференције за новинаре. А поштено да вам кажем, нисам за то да са собом вучем неке силне екипе. Једини циљ ми је да се посао одради”, сталожено одговара Илић на питање „Политике” где је нестао, очигледно већ навикнут на такве прозивке.
> 
> Прозивке нису случајне. Осим што његова функција говори да треба да буде у првим редовима, наш народ је навикао да види Вељу тамо где је гужва. Да гази по води и блату у поплављеном Јаши Томићу, обнавља порушене путеве и мостове у разореној Србији после бомбардовања, гради куће страдале у поплавама и земљотресима... Као да је посустао.
> 
> „Мене та врста популарности не интересује. Десет година сам био надлежан за ванредне ситуације у разним владама. Обновили смо 24.000 километара разних путева, стотине мостова. Решавали смо проблеме у Јаши Томићу, Међи, Богдању и Колубарском округу... Не знам шта је сад проблем, зар је битно ко руководи”, пита Илић, који је лидер Нове Србије.
> 
> Кад смо добили министра који је задужен за ванредне ситуације, многи су очекивали да ће то бити српска верзија руског колеге Сергеја Шојгуа, кога је и српска јавност добро упознала у улози министра за ванредне ситуације када нам је неколико пута притекао у помоћ. Шојгу, који је сада министар одбране, по истраживањима јавног мњења, најпопуларнији је министар у влади Дмитрија Медведева. Константин Абрамов, председник Сверуског центра за истраживање јавног мњења, објашњава да Шојгу висок рејтинг дугује томе што има „неке особине Бетмена, увек жури да помогне људима”.
> 
> Због тога је у својој земљи одликован је за допринос на функцији министра за ванредне ситуације. Ипак, управо се у њиховим функцијама, које на први поглед изгледају исто, крије разлика.
> 
> Јер, *као што истиче Зоран Драгишић, професор Факултета безбедности, ми немамо министра за ванредне ситуације, него је Велимир Илић министар без портфеља коме је дато да се бави ванредним ситуацијама. Али, кад су те ситуације у питању, ми имамо Сектор за ванредне ситуације у МУП-у, који је носилац свих активности. Требало би да имамо и цивилну заштиту, али она није до краја устројена. И имамо Војску Србије, чија је мисија да помаже цивилним органима. Постоје штабови на нивоу јединица локалних самоуправа, покрајински и републички штаб за ванредне ситуације... Имамо и уредбу која говори о саставу и начину организовања тих штабова, па је тако министар унутрашњих послова Небојша Стефановић по функцији командант републичког штаба.*
> 
> „У нашем систему националне безбедности за ванредне ситуације најважнија особа је – министар унутрашњих послова. У тако устројеном систему не постоји нигде никакав министар без портфеља. Он као министар без портфеља заправо од премијера треба да добије конкретне налоге шта треба да ради у ванредним ситуацијама. У тренутној ситуацији, која је била право ванредно стање, где се морало брзо реаговати, просто нико није имао времена да сачека Велимира Илића да се истакне у акцији”, објашњава Драгишић.
> 
> Професор не сумња да је Илић деловао на терену онако како се договорио са председником владе Александром Вучићем. А и то каква ће Илићева улога бити у будућности, зна само премијер, који му је доделио то место.
> 
> „Сада је премијер преузео на себе највећи део посла. Када је ванредна ситуација проглашена на територији читаве Србије, влада доноси одлуке и она преузима на себе руковођење читавим послом. Командант републичког штаба је министар полиције, али је главни човек ипак премијер. Тако да ту Вучић ни у једном тренутку није прекорачио своја овлашћења. Он је доста користио и свој политички ауторитет, па смо на крају прошли много боље него што смо могли да прођемо, имајући у виду о каквој је катастрофи реч”, закључује Драгишић.
> 
> Све је то прихватљиво и министру Илићу, који каже да би било нелогично да неко од министара води све, а да први човек владе буде посматрач. Овако је, сматра Илић, сваки грађанин схватио да је ситуација крајње озбиљна.
> 
> „Најбитније је да премијер својим ауторитетом и координацијом министарстава у овој ситуацији држи све конце у рукама. Он нам даје задатке и сасвим је примерено да први човек владе стане на чело тима у најтежим данима. Касније ће окренути својим пословима, а ово ће оставити министрима да решавају уз подношење извештаја. Али, не треба у овом моменту питати ко шта ради. Раде сви колико могу. Нећемо сви отићи на једно место, чланови владе одлазе на различита места како бисмо обишли читаву Србију”, истиче Илић.
> 
> М. Авакумовић, Б. Баковић


Нахвали Драгишић свог коалиционог партнера Вучића.


----------



## direktor

Da li neko sabira ovu pomoc da vidimo kolika ce cifra za srb biti ukupno a kolika za bih i da vidmo ce li i koliko da kraduckaju i muljaju


----------



## skyscraperus

Servitium said:


> Zloupotrebe fotografija na bošnjačkim sajtovima
> 
> originalna slika:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klixova slika:


Falsifikat je lako prepoznati po slovima koja se ponavljaju jer se najcesce koristi neki pisani font u kome svako slovo mora identicno uvek da izgleda. Ovde imamo primer u A, E, S.


----------



## Dejan_SLO

^^ Znači fukare nacionalističke su opet došle k sebi:bash:


----------



## Supaplex

direktor said:


> Da li neko sabira ovu pomoc da vidimo kolika ce cifra za srb biti ukupno a kolika za bih i da vidmo ce li i koliko da kraduckaju i muljaju


Ja sam nesto sabirao na proslim stranama. Ali sam dobio 24 950 000. Ali Vucic juce rece da je pomoc do sad stigla 16-17 miliona. Isto tako od drugarice sam video da su arapi uplatili 7.3 miliona evra. Vucic rece da ce uplatiti 10 ili su uplatili. Sad ne znam dal je to novih 10 miliona, ili je moja drugarica uzela pogresnu cigru. A tu je i pomoc koja se deli izmedju BiH i Srbije. To sam racunao 50: 50.

Vulin je rekao da ce na sajtu vlade pisati kolika je suma ukupna, i gde ide svaki dinar.

No ortak mi rece da mobilna telefonija uzima 50% od poruke, a na vestima kazu da su poruke oslobodjene PDVa. 

Sad da li je ortak upravu ili ne ne znam. Mada ipak mislim da nije upravu, jer nas ovakva nedaca dugo nije zadesila. 

Prokredit: 550.000 EUR Srbiji i BiH
IZVOR: TANJUG
Beograd -- Prokredit banke iz regiona osnovale su fond od 550.000 evra, namenjen direktnoj pomoći građanima čiji su domovi najviše stradali tokom poplava u Srbiji i BiH.









Reč je, navodi se u saopštenju banke, o inicijativi "Podrška susedima", a u koju će se uključiti Prokredit banke u Srbiji, BiH, Bugarskoj, Kosovu, Albaniji i Makedoniji.

Kako se dodaje, u inicijativu će se uključiti i mnogi zaposleni. 

Prokredit u Srbiji doniraće u taj fond ukupno 250.000 evra, od čega je jedan deo sredstava već uplaćen na namenski račun Vlade Srbije, saopštila je ta banka. 

"Plan je da se u najkraćem roku distribuiraju sva prikupljena sredstva gradjanima u pogodjenim područjima i to kroz humanitarnu pomoći u hrani, sredstvima za dezinfekciju i ličnu higijenu, ali i u neophodnoj opremi, vozilima, uredjajima i gradjevinskom materijalu", navedeno je u saopštenju.
http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=22&nav_id=851525

Crveni krst: 20 mil. RSD i 214.000€
IZVOR: TANJUG
Beograd -- Crveni krst je objavio da je za pomoć ugroženima od poplava uplaćeno 20 miliona dinara i 214.000 evra, zaključno sa jučerašnjim danom.








Ukupno 97 pravnih lica iz različitih gradova Srbije, uplatilo je oko 17,5 miliona dinara, objavljeno je na sajtu Crvenog krsta.

Iz inostranstva je devet pravnih lica uplatilo nešto manje od 4.000 evra, zatim 1.000 švajcarskih franaka i 8.170 americkih dolara, što je sve ukupno preračunato u evrima, ukupno 162.600 evra. 

Pojedinačni iznos, koji su pravna lica iz Srbije uplatila na dinarski račun, kreće se od 2.000 dinara koliko je doniralo udruženje građana "Svi" pa do do pet miliona dinara koliko je uplatila firma "Ball pakovanja Evropa" iz Beograda. 

Građani Srbije donirala su ukupno, nešto više od dva miliona dinara, a najveći pojedinačni iznos od 333.600 donirao je David Skokna. Više građana je, putem prikupljanja novca u kasicama Crvenog krsta postavljenih u ambasadi Norveške doniralo ukupno 117.000 dinara 

Na devizni račun Crvenog krsta građani su uplatila oko 16.000 evra, blizu 12.000 švajcarskih franaka, nešto manje od 10.000 američkih dolara i 50 britanskih funti, što je, preračunato sve u evrima, oko 52.000 evra. 

Kada je reč o deviznim donacijama građana, najveću u evrima, i to 1.000, uplatio je Vladimir Mrdak, dok je Frank Steele donirala 2.000 švajcarskih franaka. Najveći iznos u američkim dolarima - 2.500, donirali su Ivan i Sanja Booz, navedeno je na sajtu Crvenog krsta Srbije.

http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=22&nav_id=851429


----------



## dedonja

smederevo991 said:


> http://tolikoodmene.wordpress.com/2014/05/21/dragi-tviterasi-2/


Tresem se koliko sam popizdeo. Znači skočio mi je pritisak, pobio bih ih. Samo bih zaključao vrata i stavio ključ u džep i počeo da bijem.


----------



## filip__pg

Singidunum said:


> Ekskluzivno: Braćo, hvala do neba!
> *RUSKI HEROJI: Iz bujice izvukli dve žene i specijalca!*


Pricao mi je covjek da su ovi ruski spasioci prave zivotinje. Gledali su jednog koji je plivao 200 metara kako bi spasio dvoje ljudi kojima se prevrnuo camac.


----------



## SerbiaLove

dedonja said:


> Tresem se koliko sam popizdeo. Znači skočio mi je pritisak, pobio bih ih. Samo bih zaključao vrata i stavio ključ u džep i počeo da bijem.


:lol:

Pametnjakovića nikada ne manjka. Ima takvih na sve strane.


----------



## smederevo991

dedonja said:


> Tresem se koliko sam popizdeo. Znači skočio mi je pritisak, pobio bih ih. Samo bih zaključao vrata i stavio ključ u džep i počeo da bijem.


Meni kazes, ja sam se dvoumio dal uopste da procitam tekst, jer sam ubedio sebe da ovo sto mi skupljamo mora da stigne u prave ruke i nikako drugacije...Vise stvarno ne znam sta da mislim.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Servitium

Avion iz Rusije prije 20 minuta iznad Gradiške, upravo na RTRS-u javljaju da je sletio


----------



## Supaplex

Reprezentativci donirali 100.000 evra 20 maj 2014 | 20:12(5) Twitter Fudbalski reprezentativci Srbije, koji se u Pazovi pripremaju za prijateljske utakmice sa Jamajkom, Panamom i Brazilom, samoinicijativno su sakupili 100.000 evra, a taj novac će biti prosleđen najugroženijem stanovništvu i gradovima pogođenim poplavama. - Samoinicijativno su reprezentativci i stručni štab skupili 100.000 evra za pomoć ugroženima. Saosećamo sa našim narodom. To je pomoć vredna pažnje, ranije je FSS prikupio 150.000 evra, pa će naš Savez, na taj način uplatiti pomoć od 250.000 evra za najugroženije – rekao je prvi čovek srpskog fudbala, koji je potom istakao da su se sada pojavili pojedinci sa svojim organizacijama koji od igrača traže novac. Karadžić nije direktno rekao o kome se tačno radi, ali znamo da je na sportiste apelovali Novak Đoković, koji ima sopstvenu humanitarnu organizaciju, dok je fondaciju za pomoć pokrenuo i Dejan Stanković. Čak ni u ovakvim momentima nema sloge u Fudbalskom savezu, pa je Karadžić stigao da prozove drugog tenisera sveta koji je uplatio za pomoć 600.000 dolara i jednog od najboljih fudbalera Srbije, Dejana Stankovića, koji je sakupio milion evra za pomoć ugroženima za samo nekoliko dana. - Moli bih da momke sada svi ostave na miru, pojavili se se pojedinačni slučajevi. Pojedinci koji sada prave svoje organizacije tražeći od njih novac. Uradili su što su uradili, ne treba ih dalje pritiskati da se kroz druge zahteve izlažu finansijim izdacima, jer su dali koliko su mogli – rekao je Karadžić. Karadžić je otkrio da sledio reorganizacija FSS i da će FIFA kao pomoć uplatiti 100.000 dolara, dok očekuje pomoć kako Svetske fudbalske federacije tako i Evropske kako bi se sanirala šteta na infrastrukturi nastala tokom poplava. (Foto: MN Press)

Pročitajte više: http://www.sportal.rs/news.php?news=125894


----------



## Supaplex

BRATSKI: Navijači moskovskog Dinama priskaču u pomoć srpskom narodu

FUDBAL12:56, 22.05.2014.Autor: Kurir sport


Jedna boja, jedna vera, jedna krv, slogan je koji prati akciju
Dinamo Moskva, navijači, 








Navijači moskovskog Dinama uputilu su apel za pomoć poplavama ugroženom stanovništvu Srbije.

Oni su uz sitne gramatičke greške u donjem delu spojenih zastava Rusije i Srbije, napisali.

"Jedna boja, jedna vera, jedna krv"

Akcijama koje su širom sveta pokrenuli srpski sportisti do sada se odazvao veliki broj njihovih kolega, a ne zaostaju ni navijači, koji na razmne načine pružaju podršku žiteljima Srbije koji su u vodenoj stihiji ostali bez domova.

http://www.kurir-info.rs/bratski-na...riskacu-u-pomoc-srpskom-narodu-clanak-1382983


----------



## Servitium

Marko Marin iz Gradiške i fudbaleri Sevilje, obojao je Bosnu u zelenu boju pfffff


----------



## vladygark

ОК, вратих се из Ср. Раче. Тамо је механизација направила прилично импресиван земљани насип, висине неких 2,5-3 метра и дугачак не знам колико километара, преко тога иде најлон и на крају смо набацали џакове да држе све то. Саву нигде нисам видео, осим кад смо пролазили кроз Босут, али сам од упућених сазнао да се насип прави да задржи бујицу у случају да поплави из правца шума које окружују Ср. Рачу у наредним данима.

Имам и пар слика са телефона, поделићу мало касније.


----------



## Telep

> *Људи смо, нисмо Југословени!*
> 
> Ниједног тренутка не тврдим да људи који себе сматрају Југословенима нису људи, чак и напротив. У овим данима солидарност и људскост су победили.
> 
> Велике поплаве и несреће које су ових дана задесиле Србију, Босну и Херцеговину и Хрватску пробудиле су неке идеје које банализују људску солидарност и многим људима природну реакцију на дешавања око њих.
> 
> Наслов је сензационалистички. Ниједног тренутка не тврдим да људи који себе сматрају Југословенима нису људи, чак и напротив. Свако има право да изабере шта ће бити и да се изјашњава како год жели, чак не мора ни да се изјасни. Неки на темељу те идеје „југословенства“ и „братства и јединства“ помажу другим људима и то је за похвалу. Међутим, долази до изражаја да се свака солидарност на Балкану претвара у неке идеје о повратку Југославије и југоносталгији. Долази до замене тезе, па сви који помажу и који су солидарни постају људи зато што су Југословени.
> 
> Да ли стварно на Балкану мораш бити Југословен да би помогао грађанима друге земље? Мислим да је то апсолутно погрешан приступ и да су овде прорадиле основне људске вредности које не зависе ни од државе, ни од граница, ни од припадности нацији, идеологији, групи и сл. Можемо бити поносни на то што су људи постали Људи у овим тешким данима. Можемо бити поносни што је смањен и одређени јаз међу нацијама, што нас је ванредна и ненормална ситуација повукла ка реду и нормалности.
> 
> *За сваку похвалу и понос је што су Србији у помоћ дошли између осталих и Хрвати и Словенци, што су људи из Федерације ишли у помоћ људима у Републици Српској и обратно.* Сви ови поједници су пре свега људи, па онда и Срби, Хрвати, Бошњаци, Словенци, комшије, пријатељи, познаници и непознаници. *То што је анонимни Словенац помогао анонимном Србину је пример људства, а не југословенства*. То што је неки Југословен помогао некоме је пример људства, а не југословенства.
> 
> Новак Ђоковић је послао помоћ и подршку свима, Сафет Сушић се захвалио Ђоковићу и рекао да га је гест одушевио, али то треба да је нормално. То су примери солидарности. Свима ће бити боље кад солидарност постане нормална, кад не мора да има политичку конотацију неког уједињења или разједињења, кад државе и људи на Балкану буду сматрали нормалним да помогну суседима.
> 
> Можда су идеје о југословенству ових дана продукт неспособности власти у овим земљама, па се стиче утисак да је њихова крајње непрофесионална реакција уствари резултат непостојања Југославије. Оно што не разумемо да су сви ови лидери и све ове политичке елите „ђаци Југославије“, да су они на тим „партијским школама“ учили да нам мажу очи пропагандом, да су тамо научили да је увек крив неко други, да од сваке несреће покушавају да поентирају кроз јефтин популизам.
> 
> Хвала им, и даље им не верујем ни реч. Ако сте ово прочитали, сад можете да идете да помогнете некоме, али зато што сте људи. 1003 смс!


123


----------



## Quilavoce




----------



## Притвореник

Telep said:


> 123


Није баш тако. Дуго смо живели у једној држави, исте ствари проживљавали, Македонци и Црногорци се добро сећају солидарности за време земљотреса. Признао ти то или не, друкчије се саосећаш са погођенима недаћама у Мађарској, Албанији, Румунији, него у нпр ЦГ, БиХ, Хрватској...


----------



## Servitium

10 tona pomoći od Kralja i Kraljice 
Upravo traje prilog na RTRS-u, on super priča srpski, i kraljica isto !!!


----------



## Telep

Притвореник;114270439 said:


> Није баш тако. Дуго смо живели у једној држави, исте ствари проживљавали, Македонци и Црногорци се добро сећају солидарности за време земљотреса. Признао ти то или не, друкчије се саосећаш са погођенима недаћама у Мађарској, Албанији, Румунији, него у нпр ЦГ, БиХ, Хрватској...


То опет није израњање Југославије из поплаве, братство-јединство које брише историју, грљење браће Срба и Хрвата и сл. патетика. 

Нормално је имати блиске суседе (посебно у случају Мк, ЦГ, БиХ/РС) и нормално је свим суседима помоћи колико можеш.


----------



## clashbgd

http://www.royalfamily.org/royal-co...er-in-karaburma-and-krnjaca-after-the-floods/

Opa, bio poustovanje i kod nas u studenjaku na Karaburmi!

Inace, juce smo tu odneli manju pomoc, a tu je trenutno 82 coveka, treba im peskira, zenskog donjeg vesa...


----------



## Quilavoce

Servitium said:


> 10 tona pomoći od Kralja i Kraljice
> Upravo traje prilog na RTRS-u, on super priča srpski, i kraljica isto !!!


Coca-cola?! :nuts:


----------



## Servitium

Quilavoce said:


> Coca-cola?! :nuts:


Ja bi se tome obradovao.Ja vodu ne koristim za piće , uvijek u sobi imam Coca Colu Zero, čašu vodu zadnji put sam popio prije 2 nedelje


----------



## Boza KG

> *22/05/2014
> Борац и Црвена звезда у хуманој акцији*
> 
> *Фудбалери бањалучког Борца одиграће са Црвеном звездом у Бањалуци хуманитарну утакмицу чији би приход био намијењен угроженима од поплава у Републици Српској.*
> 
> Фудбалски клуб Борац из Бањалуке прихватио је идеју Црвене звезде да у Бањалуци одиграју хуманитарну утакмицу са које би сав приход био дониран угроженима од поплава у Републици Српској.
> 
> У ФК Борац поручују да би два стара спортска пријатеља, али истовремено и ривала играла за све пострадале, за народ у РС који је у посљедње двије деценије много пропатио. Када ће утакмица бити одиграна требало би да буде познато у недјељу, 25.маја.
> 
> Предсједник ФК Борац Драшко Илић истакао је да Црвена звезда жели да да свој допринос у превазилажењу проблема насталих након поплава у Републици Српској и додао да ће ФК Борац наставити помагати угроженима од поплава.


...


> *22/05/2014
> Стигао авион са руском помоћи*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *На бањалучки аеродром Маховљани слетио је авион руске Владе са 38 тона хуманитарне помоћи за угрожено становништво у поплављеним подручјима Републике Српске.*
> 
> Авион руске Владе на аеродрому Маховљани око 18.00 часова дочекао је министар за економске односе и регионалну сарадњу Републике Српске Игор Видовић.
> 
> Допремљена је храна, техничка средства за евакуацију и сушење просторија.
> 
> Авионом "иљушин 76", који је допремио помоћ, допутовао је и представник руског Министарства за ванредне ситуације.





> *РЕПУБЛИКА СРПСКА | 22/05/2014
> Хуманитарни број 1458 - Прикупљено 262.892 КМ*
> 
> Позивом на хуманитарни број за помоћ угроженим поплавама у Републици Српској до сада је прикупљено 262.892 КМ, саопштено је данас из компаније "М:тел". Сва средства прикупљена путем овог хуманитарног броја биће уплаћена на намјенски рачун Владе Републике Српске.





> *22/05/2014
> Британци спасили 100 људи у Бијељини *
> 
> Спасилачки тим из Велике Британије напустио је данас Бијељину, након што су његови чланови у петодневној акцији спасили из поплаве 45 људи и евакуисали 58 житеља из поплављених кућа.


----------



## smederevo991




----------



## blik

*Besplatan prenos sa terena Rolan Garosa
*
http://www.nezavisne.com/sport/tenis/Besplatan-prenos-sa-terena-Rolan-Garosa-246023.html


> BANJALUKA - Radio-televizija Republike Srpske /RTRS/ prenosiće najvažnije mečeve sa Rolan Garosa, zahvaljujući humanom gestu vlasnika prava jednog od četiri najveća svjetska teniska turnira.
> 
> "Duboko pogođeni nesrećom izazvanom poplavama koje su ovih dana pogodile vašu zemlju, riješili smo da pomognemo na neki način. Na ime donacije, besplatno vam ustupamo prava prenosa sa idejom da RTRS proda reklame i sponzorska prava i dobijeni novac uplati u humanitarne svrhe", navodi se u dopisu koji je vlasnik prva za Rolan Garos uputio RTRS-u.
> 
> Odluku vlasnika prava da RTRS-u omogući besplatan prenos odigravanja turnira Rolan Garos podržala je i Teniska federacija Francuske.
> 
> Takmičenja na Rolan Garosu počinju u ponedjeljak, 26. maja, a turnir se završava 8. juna.


----------



## Singidunum

Nadam se da su potpisali ugovor


----------



## blik

Ljudi, sve je manje volontera u Banjaluci. Moja grupa je sa 16, danas spala na nas 5. Predlažem da se, ako ikako možete, priključite volonterima, bilo preko Grada, neke NVO, ili ako znate nekoga kome treba pomoć idite sami, ..., barem dan-dva. Danas se dobro osjetio nedostatak ljudi a posla je i dalje mnogo. Nadam se da su svi otišli u Doboj ili neko drugo mjesto u sličnoj situaciji pa zato nisu bili u Banjaluci.


----------



## filip__pg

Servitium said:


> Ja bi se tome obradovao.Ja vodu ne koristim za piće , uvijek u sobi imam Coca Colu Zero, čašu vodu zadnji put sam popio prije 2 nedelje


Ima jetra brzo da ti nastrada ako tako nastavis.


----------



## blik

Singidunum said:


> Nadam se da su potpisali ugovor


Misliš da su sve izmislili ili..., šta je poenta? Otkada su srpski teniseri u svjetskom vrhu, banjalučke televizije redovno kupuju i emituju najbitnije turnire.


----------



## skyscraperus

Nema djabe ni kod babe - ovako ce se pomoci za poplave

*EBRD želi Telekom, Aerodrom i Dunav*

Beograd -- Evropska banka za obnovu i razvoj (EBRD) je zainteresovana da učestvuje u privatizaciji Telekoma Srbija, beogradskog Aerodroma i Dunav osiguranja.

http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=22&nav_id=851637


----------



## blik

Lešinari obleću.


----------



## Servitium

Danas u Gradišci
Mali doprinos maturanata Gimnazije Gradiška


----------



## Kumanovari

Today, Ad Hoc Coalition "Solidarity Beyond Borders" held the very first meeting along with dozens of Civil Society Organizations, as well as individuals, to discuss the actions that will be taken in the coming days. Tomorrow, on the 22nd of May, the first public action will take place to show our solidarity for Bosnia, Serbia and Croatia. If you are interested to get involved, please do not hesitate to contact us via facebook.

from FB


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!




----------



## blik

Kumanovari said:


> ...
> 
> Today, Ad Hoc Coalition "Solidarity Beyond Borders" held the very first meeting along with dozens of Civil Society Organizations, as well as individuals, to discuss the actions that will be taken in the coming days. Tomorrow, on the 22nd of May, the first public action will take place to show our solidarity for Bosnia, Serbia and Croatia. If you are interested to get involved, please do not hesitate to contact us via facebook.
> 
> from FB


Što se mene tiče - hvala, ali ne, hvala. Meni ova solidarnost ne treba.


----------



## Притвореник

Servitium said:


> Danas u Gradišci
> Mali doprinos maturanata Gimnazije Gradiška


Ове тотално имају стила, у односу на ове наше са допичњацима.


----------



## Servitium

Притвореник;114274174 said:


> Ове тотално имају стила, у односу на ове наше са допичњацима.


Ja sam izabrao najpristojnije dvije slike koje sam našao s obzirom na prirodu threada, bilo je i dopičnjaka :lol:


----------



## Singidunum

blik said:


> Misliš da su sve izmislili ili..., šta je poenta? Otkada su srpski teniseri u svjetskom vrhu, banjalučke televizije redovno kupuju i emituju najbitnije turnire.


Ne nego za to gde ce da zavrse pare od reklama


----------



## Alex_ZR

Servitium said:


> Ja bi se tome obradovao.Ja vodu ne koristim za piće , uvijek u sobi imam Coca Colu Zero, čašu vodu zadnji put sam popio prije 2 nedelje


Нимало здраво.


----------



## Singidunum

blik said:


> Što se mene tiče - hvala, ali ne, hvala. Meni ova solidarnost ne treba.


Da na slici sve sami Albanci od ridjokosih picopevaca do ovih original Dukagjinki u prvom redu  Inace taj sto je to okacio sere li sere na njihovom forumu da se ne treba saosecati sa Srbijom a ovde se javlja iz nekog razloga, bolest.


----------



## micika

Quilavoce said:


> Coca-cola?! :nuts:


Coca Cola HBC nije slala Coca Colu, a oni salju...


Iz CCHBC su slati samo Rosa, Su voce i Next. Nista od gaziranih pica nije islo.


----------



## blik

Singidunum said:


> Da na slici sve sami Albanci od ridjokosih picopevaca do ovih original Dukagjinki u prvom redu  Inace taj sto je to okacio sere li sere na njihovom forumu da se ne treba saosecati sa Srbijom a ovde se javlja iz nekog razloga, bolest.


Šta je ono u potpisu? Jel to ona organizacija "Samoopredjeljenje"? Kurti?


----------



## Bu rsone

Pokupi lajkove na link, pa se tamo sprdaju sa glupim Srbima.


----------



## blik

Singidunum said:


> Ne nego za to gde ce da zavrse pare od reklama


To je pitanje i sa svim ostalim donacijama. Priča o tome ćemo se naslušati. Što stvarnih što iskonstruisanih.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Ranko SuNS!! said:


>


da li ovo privlaci komarce kada udju u sobu ili samo ako se tu zadese (oko flase)?


----------



## mile85

blik said:


> Ljudi, sve je manje volontera u Banjaluci. Moja grupa je sa 16, danas spala na nas 5. Predlažem da se, ako ikako možete, priključite volonterima, bilo preko Grada, neke NVO, ili ako znate nekoga kome treba pomoć idite sami, ..., barem dan-dva. Danas se dobro osjetio nedostatak ljudi a posla je i dalje mnogo. Nadam se da su svi otišli u Doboj ili neko drugo mjesto u sličnoj situaciji pa zato nisu bili u Banjaluci.


Bravo za humanost, sta ste konkretno radili?


----------



## Singidunum

blik said:


> Šta je ono u potpisu? Jel to ona organizacija "Samoopredjeljenje"? Kurti?


Da.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

nisam ni video, ua mm im jbm


----------



## blik

Singidunum said:


> Da.


Koji seljački agent provocateur.


----------



## Servitium

LOL, lajkaš a i sam vidiš da im je na transparentu Srbija na trećem mjestu , da mogu obrisali bi je, i face su im kisele zbog tog natpisa jer znaju da je na transparentu napisano Srbija


----------



## blik

mile85 said:


> Bravo za humanost, sta ste konkretno radili?


Uglavnom iznosiš raspadnuti namještaj iz kuća i tovariš ga na kamione koji odvoze smeće. I tako u krug. Djevojke peru stvari koje se eventualno mogu spasiti. 
Pojedine scene su prestarašne, meni je najgore gledati stare ljude bez bliže porodice i neke značajnije pomoći, koji su i do sada imali malo a sada su ostali i bez toga. Tumaraju izgubljeno po tim svojim trošnim, polurazvaljenim kućicama natopljenim vodom. Šta će oni dalje, sam Bog zna.


----------



## sergionni

blik said:


> Lešinari obleću.


jel mogu 10 lajkova na ovaj post?


----------



## Nemanja034

> Subota 16:30, 18:30 Cesma u Knez Mihailovoj
> Nedelja 16:30, 18:30 Cesma u Knez Mihailovoj
> ♪ ♪U subotu i nedelju od 16:30 h kod Bele cesme u Knez Mihailovoj svi horovi Beograda ujedinjeni u jedan ce pevati za sve stradale i ljude pogodjene poplavama. Cilj je da se prikupi sto vise novca koji ce biti upucen tamo gde je najpotrebnije. Dodjite da pomognemo zajedno i izmedju ostalog uzivate u najbrojnijem horu koji je ikada zapevao u Srbiji.♪ ♪
> Svi ste pozvani: PEVACHI, a i oni koji ce doci da podrze ovu akciju, uzivati u koncertu i donirati novac po svojim mogucnostima.
> 
> ***INFO ZA PEVACE******INFO ZA PEVAce***
> ***INFO ZA PEVACE******INFO ZA PEVAce***
> 
> Okupljanje je u subotu 24.05. u 16h kod česme u Knez Mihailovoj. Planirano je da krenemo sa pevanjem oko 16.30 i da pevamo u dva bloka od po oko sat vremena sa pauzom između. ZA NEDELJU JE PLANIRANO ISTO. Molim da svi dođu u dogovoreno vreme kako bi se organizovali oko nota, redosleda kompozicija, tehničkih stvari. Ako pak neko može tek kasnije da se priključi pevanju, naravno da je dobrodošao.
> Program:
> Duhovni program:
> Mokranjac - Liturgija Sv.Jovana Zlatoustog: Aliluja , Svjati Boze , Heruvimska pesma , Tebe pojem , Svjat , Budi imja Gospodnje
> Mokranjac - Opelo : Njest Svjat
> Cajkovski - Svjati Boze
> Rahmanjinov - Bogorodice Djevo
> Govedarica - Tjelo Hristovo
> Hristic - Svjati Boze
> 
> Svetovni program:
> Mokranjac - II , VIII , IX , X Rukovet
> 
> Zamolili bi sve ucesnike da sebi obezbede sto veci broj nota (ukoliko je to moguce) i tako olaksaju posao organizatorima!
> SHERUJTE OVAJ EVENT!!!
> BUDIMO HUMANI ♥


Потрудићу се да учествујем, ако посао дозволи. 

Нисам певао 3 године, од кад сам брата сахранио, тако сам баталио и хор. Надам се само да памтим репертоар  Неће Дара замерити... или, ко већ диригује.


----------



## blik

Pažnja: *Prepoznajte simptome zaraznih bolesti
*

http://www.nezavisne.com/novosti/dru...ti-246043.html


----------



## sergionni

Singidunum said:


> BEOGRAD - Nemačka privredna zajednica mobiliše nemačke firme u Srbiji i Nemačkoj kao i nemačke medije za podršku žrtvama poplave u Srbiji, saopštila je Delegacija nemačke privrede u Srbiji (AHK), koja je pokrenula humanitarnu akciju u tom cilju.
> http://www.kurir-info.rs/mobilizacija-nemackih-firmi-za-pomoc-zrtvama-u-srbiji-clanak-1383529
> 
> Hajnc Kristijan Štrahe zahvalio se svim Austrijancima koji su učestvovali na pružanju i prikupljanju pomoći poplavljenim područjima, a posebno Konstantinu Dobriloviću kandidatu FPÖ za EU parlament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kurir-info.rs/strahe-svoje-susede-mi-ne-ostavljamo-na-cedilu-clanak-1383799


to se zove prava podrska !


----------



## Singidunum

sergionni said:


> to se zove prava podrska !


On puno zavisi od srpskih glasova ali opet je lep gest.


----------



## Servitium

ORF baš izvještava puno o poplavama, mada malo više favorizuju Srbiju, oni koji gledaju na satelitu


----------



## nikolanis

Evo jednog lepog odgovara onoj odvratnoj jugonostalgičarskoj pesmi:



> Џаба Дрина прича Сави
> ону причу о поплави,
> џаба, џаба мој синовац
> Сава памти Јасеновац!
> Дрина вода мора знати
> и Јадовно Сава памти!
> А Сава се сва пенуша
> од грозота што их слуша:
> „плавила сам сестро и ја,
> пливала је Славонија!
> све од крви и лешева,
> српских мајки и очева.
> Жалила је сестра брата,
> све због браће нам Хрвата,
> а и деца родитеље,
> свима биле исте жеље.
> Шта сам деце ја однела,
> схватит’ нећеш, кад би хтела!
> Из корита бежим свога,
> срамота ме људи, Бога,
> сада дрвље ток ми квари,
> некоћ људи млади,стари.
> Видела си и ти јада,
> око града Вишеграда,
> страда Србин на све стране
> једном мора то да стане!
> Част свакоме,помоћ свима,
> АЛ ДРЖАВУ НИКАД С ЊИМА!
> Опростио Срб је свима,
> крвницима што их има,
> лажној браћи, комшијама,
> неправедним судијама.
> Док је свима веровао,
> гинуо је,пропадао.
> Време друго дође сада,
> неће више он да страда,
> Помози му Драги Боже!
> Нек’ разуме ко год може,
> можемо се и волити,
> једни другим добри бити,
> ал на томе нек’ остане,
> да нас како не нестане!


----------



## Servitium

Animirani film o poplavama u Srbiji


----------



## Majevčan

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> nisam ni video, ua mm im jbm


Стиснеш још једанпут лике и нестане....


----------



## Necrum

nikolanis said:


> Evo jednog lepog odgovara onoj odvratnoj jugonostalgičarskoj pesmi:


Sve ove pesme , i jugonostalgicne i antijugonostalgicne su mi toliko retardirane i podsecaju me na one lancane poruke za bozic / badnji dan koje samo glupi ljudi salju uke:


----------



## BL2

Servitium said:


> ORF baš izvještava puno o poplavama, mada malo više favorizuju Srbiju, oni koji gledaju na satelitu


ne bas, vise se forsira Bosna, jer je vise austrijskih ekipa u Bosni, ali nema tu neke velike razlike.

Doboj neki dan


----------



## BL2

Bio sam veceras na koncertu ovom i za priloge stavili prozirnu kutiju
Ambasador nije mogao doci uke:


----------



## BL2

nikolanis said:


> Evo jednog lepog odgovara onoj odvratnoj jugonostalgičarskoj pesmi:


uke:


----------



## direktor

Obrenovac (Rojkovac) 22.5

















































samac










orasije 










krupanj


----------



## BL2

Obrazovac Marko Nesic iz Nisa krade pomoc






medjutim kazu da je bio štos, ko ce ga znati


----------



## Singidunum

BL2 said:


> Ambasador nije mogao doci uke:


Otkud znas da je to jedini dogadjaj danas?


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

Majevčan;114277492 said:


> Стиснеш још једанпут лике и нестане....


nisam znao za tu foru. Kliknuto


----------



## Telep

*Колико је новца уплаћено за помоћ угроженима до четвртка 22. маја*

*динарски рачу*н: 967,642,760.62 

*девизни рачун*:
EUR 872.785,00
USD 184.725,86
CHF 13.835,35
GBP 376,07
RUB 1.003.000,00
NOK 1.550,00
DKK 700,00
SEK 2.200,00
CAD 100,00


----------



## Singidunum

*Evo koliko je novca do sada uplaćeno*
| 23. 05. 2014. - 10:40h | Komentara: 55

Na dinarskom računu za uplatu pomoći ugroženima u poplavama u četvrtak 22.maja u 18:00 časova bilo je 967.642.760,62 dinara, objavljeno je danas na sajtu Ministarstva finansija.

Na deviznom računu bilo je 872.785,00 evra, 184.725,86 američkih dolara, 13.835,35 švajcarskih franaka, oko milion rubalja kao i manjih iznosa ostalih valuta.

Ministarstvo je najavilo da će svakog jutra na svom sajtu objavljivati stanje dinarskog i deviznog računa za uplatu pomoći ugroženima u poplavama, sa presekom za prethodni dan.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## BL2

micika said:


> Iako nije ni vreme ni mesto da se raspravlja, samo malo napomena.
> 
> Pomoc Koka Kole nema veze sa pisanjem ljudi, narocito ne ljudi iz Austrije jer austrijska i srpska Koka Kola nisu u istom sistemu prodaje i distribucije uopste. Iz Cacka i Zemuna je stigla robna pomoc, a finansijska je uplacena sa racuna iz Grcke.


Coca Cola Austria je rekla da je pomoc isla preko Coca Cola international, ostalo su sve manje-vise austrijske kompanije.


----------



## BL2

Evo kako izgleda ta akcija DM-a, fotke sa kase. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201865323986161&set=pcb.699522170096239&type=1&theater


----------



## Telep

Шеф покрајинског штаба Горан Јешић о поплавама. Лепо све рече, послушајте. 



> Najviše panike i dezinformacija dolazilo je iz Vlade Srbije


----------



## BL2

strasno!!!

HOROR NA NASIPU: Samohranu majku (29) htjeli da siluju dok je branila Srbiju na bedemu!


----------



## BL2

SHT Grupa sa sjedistem u Becu poslala je mail svojim uposlenicima u kojima ih obavjestava o akciji skupljanja pomoci i na koji nacin mogu pomoci. I za ovu akciju su zasluzni nasi ljudi.

Slika pisma

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=804293212928793&set=gm.699515086763614&type=1&theater


----------



## BL2

> Iz Gradskog štaba stiže naređeno je zajednicama etažnih vlasnika da čiste zajedničke prostorije, podrume, poslovne prostore i garaže. Nadležni su upozorili i na *oprez zbog mina, jer postoji mogućnost da ih je voda donijela u grad*.


----------



## BL2

*Violeta osigurala milion KM za fond za pomoć stradalima*



> U saradnji s Crvenim Križem, Merhametom, Caritasom, Srpskom pravoslavnom crkvom i ostalim humanitarnim udruženjima i institucijama, Violeta se među prvima uključila u pomoć stradalima, te je već isporučila donacije higijenskih proizvoda i hrane u vrijednosti 210.000 KM, saopćeno je iz te kompanije.


----------



## Singidunum

Obrisano sa sajta Blica


----------



## gagapg

Doboj pao za par minuta. Vidi se kako se voda vraća kroz slivnike
za atmosfersku vodu.


----------



## Telep

Да ли је могуће да је господар поставио овог бота да води одбрану града!?










hno:


----------



## BL2

*Helikopterima evakuisano više od 500 životno ugroženih * 



> Helikopteri Helikopterskog servisa Republike Srpske i Oružanih snaga BiH iz Banjaluke, te četiri helikoptera iz Hrvatske i Slovenije proteklih dana evakuisali su više od 500 stanovnika Doboja, Modriče, Šamca i Bijeljine, koji su u poplavama bili životno ugroženi.
> Direktor Helikopterskog servisa Republike Srpske Boban Kusturić rekao je Srni da je prvi dan poplave u Doboju, *15. maja, obavljeno 16 evakuacija za Banjaluku najugroženijih pacijenata, koji su hitno morali na dijalizu, kao i trudnica*.
> "U Doboj smo prvi dan poplave otišli samo mi i vojni piloti iz Banjaluke. Što zbog šoka, zbog onog što smo zatekli kad smo stigli, a što zbog izuzetno lošeg vremena, to nam je bio najteži dan", istakao je Kusturić.
> Prema njegovim riječima, *meteo-službe su savjetovale da se taj dan nikako ne polijeće, jer je vidljivost bila izuzetno slaba, padala je jaka kiša, a vjetar je duvao brzinom od 60 kilometara na čas. *"U normalnim uslovima, na takvom vremenu niko ne bi poletio. Međutim, odazvali smo se prvom pozivu predsjednika Vlade Srpske. Kada je trebalo da u Banjaluku evakuišemo ženu sa frakturom lobanje, koja neće moći da preživi ukoliko ostane u Doboju, odlučili smo da krenemo na sopstveni rizik", priča Kusturić.
> Taj prvi dan, dodaje Kusturić, oko 50 životno ugroženih građana prevezeno je helikopterima Helikopterskog servisa i Oružanih snaga iz Banjaluke.
> "Već *sljedeći dan pridružili su nam se helikopteri iz Hrvatske i Slovenije*, koji su s nama radili istom požrtvovanošću. Bili smo kao jedna helikopterska jedinica. U petak ujutro prvi hrvatski helikopter došao je u Banjaluku i odmah dostavio hranu i lijekove na područje naselja Česma, nakon čega se zaputio u Šamac", naveo je Kusturić.
> On je dodao da su* iz Hrvatske i Slovenije stigli veći helikopteri, sa dizalicama, zahvaljujući kojima je obavljeno više od 30 evakuacija stanovništva sa krovova kuća, koje su i najopasnije*.
> U tri, četiri najkritičnija dana, ističe Kusturić, na poplavaljena područja dostavljeno je više desetina tona hrane, lijekova, pumpi za vodu, ćebadi, svega onoga što je građanima u tim trenucima bilo najpotrebije.
> (Srna)


----------



## micika

BL2 said:


> Coca Cola Austria je rekla da je pomoc isla preko Coca Cola international, ostalo su sve manje-vise austrijske kompanije.


Coca Cola iz Austrije ima veze sa tom pomoci koliko i Coca Cola u Juznoj Koreji. 
Sve odluke se povlace iz HBC centrale.


----------



## gagapg

Na konto svih predhodnih kritika....

Vi sad malo prećerujete! U pravu su donekle oni sa tarzanije, kad kažu da dokoni 
ljudi sjede i kuckaju za računarom.

Bez uvrede, svako malo pročitam, kriv vučko, kriv SNS, krriv Toma diploma!

A šta, da vam je onaj predhodni predsjednik, bilo bi drugačije nešto!? 
Sve bi sjalo, sve bi cvjetalo, kiša ne bi ni padala!?? :nuts:

Ne branim ja nikoga, baš me zabolje za sve vlastodršce, njima će uvijek 
biti dobro, nego, mislim da se previše vremena traćka na besmislenim optužbama.

Valjda vam je jasno, čak i na osnoviu ovog snimka iz Doboja, kojom brzinom voda
navire, a ne još pri padavinama od cca 200L/m2, uz to još radi se o mjestima pored
plavnih rijeka.

Vidite i sami da narod NEĆE da napušta svoje domove, ljudi se plaše, ne vjeruju,
da će to baš da poplavi brzo. Spasioci muku muče i mole ih da uđu u čamac, a oni neće!

Ja vam GARANCIJU dajem, da je 24 časa ranije neko obavijestio narod o mogućoj
poplavi, i čak o visini poplavnog talasa, da bi isto ovako bilo!!

Ja te ljude dijelom i razumijem, nemaju iskustva, plaše da ostave imovinu, ne ide im se 
u prihvatilišta, jer su pod stresom kad vide da je došao trenutak da moraju napustiti svoje 
domove. Navikli su da za njih nema prijatelskijeg mjesta od doma svoga, pa ne čudi takvo
nećkanje da pođu sa spasiocima. Oni prosto su zbunjeni, ne znaju šta ih je snašlo.

Tražite greške u predhodnim vladavinama, jer da se poplava dogodila prije dolaska
na vlast vučka i tome diplome, ISTO bi ovako bilo!!

Ajmo sad sa besmislenim kritikama na račun Vučka i Tome, ali i mene koji ih "branim"!


----------



## smederevo991

Nema ti sta da garantujes, istog momenta kada je postojalo saznanje da ce doci do obilnih poplava, vlast je trebala da reaguje a ne da ceka 3 dana. Potpuno je nebitno u sta veruju gradjani.


----------



## gagapg

Kako da reaguje!? 

Znači da su obavijestili "na vrijeme", a da se sve ovo desilo, što se deilo, 
onda ne bi bilo prolema!? Znači, bitno je samo slovo zakona da se ispuštuje.

Drugari, problem je od mnogo ranije, nije problem ni u Tomi, ni u Vučku, problem
je zašto se gradilo na mjestima gdje su žestoka klizišta!! Gradi se bez gradnje,
dalje, zašto nema efikasnije odbrane od poplavnih talasa (održavanje i modernizovane 
brana, i odvodnih kanala).

Pa ne očekujete predsjednik vlade i premijer da vam čiste kanale i potoke. Da se 
razumijemo, i kod nas u CG nije bolja situacija što se tiče održavanja čistoće i 
funkcije državne infrastrukture, barem nekih elemenata iste.

Smećem su zatrpani brojni potoci odvodi, a brojni slivnici na periferiji grada puni smeća.


----------



## BL2

micika said:


> Coca Cola iz Austrije ima veze sa tom pomoci koliko i Coca Cola u Juznoj Koreji.
> Sve odluke se povlace iz HBC centrale.


 Dobro pisacu Coca Coli Austria da ih iskritikujem sto lazu da je pomoc otisla preko Coca Cola International.
iako je Coca-Cola HBC Austria a member of Coca-Cola Hellenic Group


----------



## Singidunum

onokad je premijer ujedno i psihopata


----------



## BL2

hvala na ispravci idemo dalje


----------



## Singidunum

Filip said:


> Gde mogu da dam donaciju? Jel ima nesto online gde mogu dati u CAD?


Imas racun Vlade Srbije do sad je uplaceno 100 kanadskih dolara 

PejPalom na [email protected]

ili ako vise volis wire transfer ali onda ne moze u CAD

TRANSFER IN EUROS (EUR):
Intermediary bank SWIFT: DEUTDEFF
Account with institution: NBSRRSBG, DE20500700100935930800
Narodna banka Srbije, Belgrade, Serbia

Beneficiary IBAN: RS35908504619019323080
Beneficiary name and address: Ministarstvo finansija - Uprava za trezor
Belgrade, Serbia


TRANSFER IN US DOLLARS:
Intermediary bank SWIFT: BKTRUS33
Account with institution: NBSRRSBG, 04415465
Narodna banka Srbije, Belgrade, Serbia

Beneficiary IBAN: RS35908504619019323080
Beneficiary name and address: Ministarstvo finansija - Uprava za trezor
Belgrade, Serbia​


----------



## Alex_ZR




----------



## Atreid

MGX said:


> pa su dali kontradiktorna uputstva građanima - prvo de se ne evakuišu nego da ostanu u stanovima, pa su to pobrisali i pokušali da sakriju ...


----------



## Filip

Singidunum said:


> Imas racun Vlade Srbije do sad je uplaceno 100 kanadskih dolara
> 
> PejPalom na [email protected]
> 
> ili ako vise volis wire transfer ali onda ne moze u CAD
> 
> TRANSFER IN EUROS (EUR):
> Intermediary bank SWIFT: DEUTDEFF
> Account with institution: NBSRRSBG, DE20500700100935930800
> Narodna banka Srbije, Belgrade, Serbia
> 
> Beneficiary IBAN: RS35908504619019323080
> Beneficiary name and address: Ministarstvo finansija - Uprava za trezor
> Belgrade, Serbia
> 
> 
> TRANSFER IN US DOLLARS:
> Intermediary bank SWIFT: BKTRUS33
> Account with institution: NBSRRSBG, 04415465
> Narodna banka Srbije, Belgrade, Serbia
> 
> Beneficiary IBAN: RS35908504619019323080
> Beneficiary name and address: Ministarstvo finansija - Uprava za trezor
> Belgrade, Serbia​


Thanks! Super.


----------



## gagapg

> Na Savi kod Šapca vodostaj se nalazi iznad granice redovne odbrane
> od poplava sa tendencijom porasta od 15. maja, upozorio je danas
> Republički hiodrometeorloški zavod (RHMZ).


Ono jeste, evo vidim da su bila upozorenja, ali da li biste vi da ste umjesto
vlasti odmah reagovali na osnovu ovog teksta, i kazali narodu da se hitno evakuiše!?

Evo hajde, da ne bude da se mi stavljamo u poziciji vlasti, nego onako, rezonski
da li vama ova najava djeluje toliko pompezna, da bi izdali naređenje da se ljudi 
evakuišu. (Znate li šta znači evakuacija) Mislim, dobro bi ispalo da je to tako bilo,
ali izdati naređenje za evakuaciju stanovništa jednog grada, nije mala stvar. Ljudi
nijesu očekivali 5 metara dubinu vode, nisu očekivali ni metar možda.

Osim toga, iako upozorenje kaže,


> vodostaj se nalazi iznad granice redovne
> odbrane od poplava sa tendencijom porasta


a to znači da je vodostaj već u tom trenutku bio izvan granie.

Osim toga, predsjednik opštine BG, Mali, kazao je da mještani ostanu kućama, pa 
to je izjavio ili u jeku poplava, ili par dana ranije.

Ovako, ako je izjavio u jeku poplave, to je ravno kao kada bi svim građanima rekao
"a sada fino svi glavama o zidu", ili nešto slično, što se graniči sa ludilom, hoću reći,
ako čovjek sam ne prepoznaje da se davi, onda je namanje bitno šta će reći jedan 
čovjek, pa bio on gradonačelnik ili presdjednik rusije, ili bog s neba.

S druge strane, ako je on to izjavio par dana prije enormnog porasta vodostaja, 
to znači da čovjek nije htio da unosi paniku, jer, pobogu, čovjek nije mogao da 
predpostavi da će dubina vode biti 5-6 metara, kolika je bila na većem dijelu teritorije 
Obrenovca.

Čak mi je ova vijest i štura dosta, jer nije isto kada se najavljuje poplava visine 1 
metar i 5 ili 6 metara. Toliku dubinu vode su hidrometeorolozi mogli predvidjeti, ako 
već hoćemo da tjeramo "mak na konac" u diskusiji.

Da preduprijedim, nije mak na konac ovolika katastrofa, nego mak na konac je istrajnost 
da se svalim krivica na predsjednika, ili premijera. 

Jesu izgleda lukavštine i foliranti, ali i dalje ostajem pri stavu da oni u ovom trenutku 
nijesu ništa mogli preduzeti.

Pred vama je vrijeme koje će pokazati (možda večć narednih par mjeseci) da vidite
hoće li preduzeti nešto povodom izgradnje boljih brana od poplava.


----------



## vladygark

По мом мишљењу са припремама за одбрану се закаснило најмање два дана. Нађите моју слику од 15. маја па ћете видети и сами. Јесте да је Сава расла веома брзо, отприлике 1 метар дневно, али то није оправдање, нико из власти као да није ни обраћао пажњу на прогнозе РХМЗ. Они су кренули са одбраном тек када је ниво Саве већ увелико премашио ниво ванредне одбране од поплава. Имајући у виду прогнозе, са припремама за одбрану је требало кренути најмање два дана раније, а не чекати да Сава већ пробије ниво ванредне одбране.


----------



## Atreid

gagapg said:


> (...)


Vidi, mozete vi naprednjacki botovi da spinujete koliko hocete, ali ce za ovo neko morati odgovarati, prije ili kasnije. Jednostavno, zasrali su. Imali su informacije, nista nisu uradili, ljudi su izgubili zivote, zamalo i strateski objekat TENT da izgubimo. To je za poduzu robiju.


----------



## Telep

Идеалано понашање би било:

- РХМЗ упозорава на обилне падавине и могућност мањих или већих поплава
- надлежне службе излазе на терен, проверавају насипе, спремају џакове, песак, лопате, чамце, појачавају екипе на угроженом простору, праве планове
- људи на терену уочавају да заиста долази до проблема и брзог пораста воде, спремају локације за прихват евакуисаних
- угрожени простори се превентивно евакуишу, дижу се бедеми, људство и механизација ступају у акцију
- премијер се обраћа грађанима, мирно, али одлучно их упознаје са ситуацијом и корацима који се предузимају. сви треба да слушају упутства. траже се добровољци ако су потребни, мобилишу се резерве ако је могуће и потребно, тражи се помоћ из иностранства ако је потребна
- где одбрана нема шансе, чују се сирене, полиција организовано купи становништво, шаље га на безбедно, обезбеђује имовину
- планира се шта следеће може бити угрожено (јасно где се која вода улива). обезбеђује се Шабац, Митровица, Београд, термоелектране итд. да не буде трка са водом
- до оног тренутка када је у стварности РТС преносио паничарску седницу штаба за ванредне ситуације, добар део угрожених простора већ седи иза бедема и надзире воду

И опет би дошло до штете сигурно, јер не иде све по плану. Али много мање, са много мање панике и много мање жртава.

У Србији то изгледа овако:

- РХМЗ млако упозорава на падавине и могућност поплава
- од републичке до локалне власти сви ладе јаја
- Киша засипа Србију, реке расту. Малобројни задужени дају умирујуће изјаве. Власти, још увек ладе јаја. 
- Страдају прва места, стижу панични медијски извештаји, надлежне службе почињу да реагују, али само крпе где је густо без припреме наредних угрожених простора. Власти, делимично ладе јаја. Стижу конфузна упутства. Сигурност грађана зависи од добре воље.
- Размере поплаве очигледне, скупља се нешто већи број припадника СВС, војске, полиције и сл. Министри се уваљују по хеликоптерима и чамцима, заједно са новинарским екипама и телохранитељима. Вучић кисне пред камерама. Нека места већ пролазе кроз катастрофу, нико не реагује.
- Поплава постаје катастрофална. Влада кука јавно на РТС. Вучић драматизује, шири панику, призива добровољце, призива друге државе, пиша по генералима и директорима.
- Креће панична евакуација неких места. Креће неорганизована одбрана других места. Смењују се штабови, полицијски и војни генерали крпе рупе. Пилоти лете по читав дан. Хиљаде младих из земље упућују се на критичне тачке. 
- Сутрадан се појављују нове критичне тачке. Опет се полуорганизовано и панично зову добровољци. Полако пристиже инострана помоћ.
- Ситуација се стабилизује. Медијска контрола је потпуна. На екранима је све у најбољем реду, господар и поданици држе ситуацију чврсто у својим рукама. Креће спин. 

Што каже vladygark, са деловањем се закаснило два дана. 

Иначе волео бих да поменем Ивицу Дачића, који се лепо сакрио у читавој овој причи. Човек који је 6 година био министар унутрашњих послова и у чијој је надлежности СВС. Уз још пар људи, свакако међу "најзаслужнијима" за ову бруку.


----------



## gagapg

> Vidi, mozete vi naprednjacki botovi


E druže, nijesam ti ja nikakav naprednjački boot! Da se odmah razumijemo!
Ja sam protivnik partija koje su do juče bile nacionalističke, pa su odjednom 
promijenile kožu! 

Takvi kod nas u CG jašu evo već skoro 30 godina!



> Imali su informacije, nista nisu uradili,


Nikakve to informacije nijesu koje podrazumijevaju HITNU EVAKUACIJU STANOVNIŠTVA!
Situacija *jeste bila za hitnu evakuaciju*, ali *sama ((ovakva))informacija (najava)
o porast vodostaja* nije! Stalno pominjene kneka dva dana fore, nije tu bilo nikakvih 
dva dana fore.



> ljudi su izgubili zivote, zamalo i strateski objekat TENT da izgubimo. To je za
> poduzu robiju.


Jesu, na žalost veliku, i treba neko da odgovara, ali da se propitaju malo ljudi 
od prije tome i vučka, pa ako se utvrdi odgovornost i njnih, što da ne!
Hidrometeorolozi prvo, pa onda urbanisti i gradske vlasti koje su dozvolile
izgradnju kuća na klizištima i potocima, pa sve do onih koji su bili zadužrni
za održavanje, a prije svega unapređivanje zaštoita od poplava, a na kraju
oni koji su trebali da im obezbijede novca za to.

Ja ću biti objektivan, i reći da odgovara svako, pa makar i 20 za godina unazad!
Te kuće na klizištima, i oronule brane, su starije od tome diplome i vučka potrčka.
Niko te m ještane nije upozorio kada su gradili kuće da su to potencijalna klizišta!

Ako ćemo objektivno o nečijim krivicama, onda ćemo objektivno!!!!


----------



## 14grifon

@ Telep
Epska fantastika?


----------



## Singidunum

Telep said:


> Идеалано понашање би било:
> 
> - РХМЗ упозорава на обилне падавине и могућност мањих или већих поплава
> - надлежне службе излазе на терен, проверавају насипе, спремају џакове, песак, лопате, чамце, појачавају екипе на угроженом простору, праве планове
> - људи на терену уочавају да заиста долази до проблема и брзог пораста воде, спремају локације за прихват евакуисаних
> - угрожени простори се превентивно евакуишу, дижу се бедеми, људство и механизација ступају у акцију
> - премијер се обраћа грађанима, мирно, али одлучно их упознаје са ситуацијом и корацима који се предузимају. сви треба да слушају упутства. траже се добровољци ако су потребни, мобилишу се резерве ако је могуће и потребно, тражи се помоћ из иностранства ако је потребна
> - где одбрана нема шансе, чују се сирене, полиција организовано купи становништво, шаље га на безбедно, обезбеђује имовину
> - планира се шта следеће може бити угрожено (јасно где се која вода улива). обезбеђује се Шабац, Митровица, Београд, термоелектране итд. да не буде трка са водом
> - до оног тренутка када је у стварности РТС преносио паничарску седницу штаба за ванредне ситуације, добар део угрожених простора већ седи иза бедема и надзире воду
> 
> И опет би дошло до штете сигурно, јер не иде све по плану. Али много мање, са много мање панике и много мање жртава.
> 
> У Србији то изгледа овако:
> 
> - РХМЗ млако упозорава на падавине и могућност поплава
> - од републичке до локалне власти сви ладе јаја
> - Киша засипа Србију, реке расту. Малобројни задужени дају умирујуће изјаве. Власти, још увек ладе јаја.
> - Страдају прва места, стижу панични медијски извештаји, надлежне службе почињу да реагују, али само крпе где је густо без припреме наредних угрожених простора. Власти, делимично ладе јаја. Стижу конфузна упутства. Сигурност грађана зависи од добре воље.
> - Размере поплаве очигледне, скупља се нешто већи број припадника СВС, војске, полиције и сл. Министри се уваљују по хеликоптерима и чамцима, заједно са новинарским екипама и телохранитељима. Вучић кисне пред камерама. Нека места већ пролазе кроз катастрофу, нико не реагује.
> - Поплава постаје катастрофална. Влада кука јавно на РТС. Вучић драматизује, шири панику, призива добровољце, призива друге државе, пиша по генералима и директорима.
> - Креће панична евакуација неких места. Креће неорганизована одбрана других места. Смењују се штабови, полицијски и војни генерали крпе рупе. Пилоти лете по читав дан. Хиљаде младих из земље упућују се на критичне тачке.
> - Сутрадан се појављују нове критичне тачке. Опет се полуорганизовано и панично зову добровољци. Полако пристиже инострана помоћ.
> - Ситуација се стабилизује. Медијска контрола је потпуна. На екранима је све у најбољем реду, господар и поданици држе ситуацију чврсто у својим рукама. Креће спин.
> 
> Што каже vladygark, са деловањем се закаснило два дана.
> 
> Иначе волео бих да поменем Ивицу Дачића, који се лепо сакрио у читавој овој причи. Човек који је 6 година био министар унутрашњих послова и у чијој је надлежности СВС. Уз још пар људи, свакако међу "најзаслужнијима" за ову бруку.


Bravo, steta sto nemamo sticky post.


----------



## BL2

Dobra informacija, kad bi se investiralo u ovo



> Mozda nekom kod nas trebaju isusivaci vlage a cuo sam da ih dole nema. Nasao sam u Hornbachu za 160 eura. Super su se pokazali. Za 5 sati izvuku 5-6 litara vode iz zidova. Nisu veliki pa se mogu poslati busom.


----------



## Atreid

gagapg said:


> Takvih kod nas u CG jašu evo već skoro 30 godina!


Ne znam ja ko vas u CG jase, ali ovdje ce neko morati odgovarat. 

A, kad malo pogledas, niti na jednu vanrednu situaciju nisu dobro reagovali. Frku sa aflatoksinom su rijesili tako sto su promjenili zakon. Zimus, zavijana Vojvodina, Vucic ide da se slika za TV, sad poplava oni jure dogadjaje umjesto da su ispred njih. 

Sta sljedeci put kad bude? Pozar ili nesto trece,... cemu se imas nadati?


----------



## mrskoje

Данас мало прелистах јутуб у потрази за видео снимцима медија из Србије, скоро па ниједан критичан према држави, иако сам свјестан свега ипак невјроватна је цензура која влада.


----------



## Telep

14grifon said:


> @ Telep
> Epska fantastika?


Знам, јесте. Али оно, чисто логично посматрајући.


----------



## gagapg

> РХМЗ упозорава на обилне падавине и могућност мањих или већих поплава
> - надлежне службе излазе на терен, проверавају насипе, спремају џакове, песак, лопате,
> чамце, појачавају екипе на угроженом простору, праве планове
> - људи на терену уочавају да заиста долази до проблема и брзог пораста воде, спремају
> локације за прихват евакуисаних
> - угрожени простори се превентивно евакуишу, дижу се бедеми, људство и механизација
> ступају у акцију
> - премијер се обраћа грађанима, мирно, али одлучно их упознаје са ситуацијом и корацима
> који се предузимају. сви треба да слушају упутства. траже се добровољци ако су потребни,
> мобилишу се резерве ако је могуће и потребно, тражи се помоћ из иностранства ако је потребна
> - где одбрана нема шансе, чују се сирене, полиција организовано купи становништво, шаље
> га на безбедно, обезбеђује имовину
> *- планира се шта следеће може бити угрожено (јасно где се која вода улива)*. обезбеђује се
> Шабац, Митровица, Београд, термоелектране итд. да не буде трка са водом
> - до оног тренутка када је у стварности РТС преносио паничарску седницу штаба за ванредне
> ситуације, добар део угрожених простора већ седи иза бедема и надзире воду


Iza svega ovodga na terenu staju i po neopisanom pravilu stoji običan narod. Koliko vosjke i
spasilaca bi trebalo u ovoj situaciji, da bi narod mogao da se ponaša bezbrižno? Narod nije lako 
organizovati, ne nego, kao najteži zadatak što može biti.

Druže, majka mi je prije dvije godine bila poslabila nešto, ja se nisam mogao sjetiti broja telefona,
hitne službe, a kamo li da pronađem ebeni bežični telefon po kući, a kamo li da se sjetim tastera
pomoću kojega sa baze telefona mogu da pronađem slušalicu telefona.

Nisi nikad bio u panici, očigledno, i dobro je dok je tako. Sve to izgleda na terenu dugačije
u odnosu na monitor, tv, ili iz udobnosti svog doma. Priča ti čovjek koji je bio izložen najvećem
riziku da ostane bez glave, a to je aerodrum Slatina, 999-te godine, panika, trka frka, sve radimo
po planu, a ništa nije po planu. A po kojem planu, a glava ti visi u torbi!? Čini mi se da ja najbolje
znam u datom, trenutku šta mi je činiti. Ma ne može meni jedan peti deveti da kaže ovamo je 
bezbjednije, radim kako se meni čini da je bolje - ovako narod razmišlja!


Lako je diskutovati iz tople sobice, dok slatka voditelja lepršavim minićem ili uskim farmerkama
čini situaciju manje dramatičnom.  Ako je čini *manje* dramatičnom.


----------



## smederevo991

Odlicno, a kakve to veze ima sa tim sto su vlast i odgovorne sluzbe _*3 dana*_ ignorisale upozorenja i samu situaciju na rekama ?


----------



## BL2

Pokrenut je portal u saradnji sa ORF-om na kojem ljudi koji transportuju humnaitarnu pomoc, nalaze sa ljudima kojima je daruju, ali ne znaju kako da je transportuju dole. 
Super ideja.


> Thomas Preißinger
> 
> Viele Menschen möchten derzeit die Regionen mit dringend notwendigen Sachspenden unterstützen, haben aber keine Transportmöglichkeit!
> 
> Daher haben wir heute gemeinsam mit Nachbar in Not und dem ORF eine Plattform gelauncht, mit der sich Fahrer, die in die Krisenregion aufbrechen & Personen, die mit Sachspenden helfen möchten, finden.
> 
> Jetzt heißt es, die Seite http://nachbarinnot.checkrobin.com zu verbreiten, damit möglichst viele Transporte nach Serbien, Bosnien-Herzegowina und Kroatien zustande kommen!
> 
> 
> Gemeinsam können wir hier wirklich etwas bewegen und vor allem für eine rasche Unterstützung sorgen!
> 
> Wenn ihr möchtet, könnt ihr dazu auch gerne unseren Facebook-Beitrag teilen:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7697082.103875.428055493924781&type=1&theater
> 
> Wir sagen vielen Dank!
> Thomas von checkrobin.com


----------



## Telep

gagapg said:


> Iza svega ovodga na terenu staju i po neopisanom pravilu stoji običan narod. Koliko vosjke i
> spasilaca bi trebalo u ovoj situaciji, da bi narod mogao da se ponaša bezbrižno? Narod nije lako
> organizovati, ne nego, kao najteži zadatak što može biti.
> 
> Druže, majka mi je prije dvije godine bila poslabila nešto, ja se nisam mogao sjetiti broja telefona,
> hitne službe, a kamo li da pronađem ebeni bežični telefon po kući, a kamo li da se sjetim tastera
> pomoću kojega sa baze telefona mogu da pronađem slušalicu telefona.
> 
> Nisi nikad bio u panici, očigledno, i dobro je dok je tako. Sve to izgleda na terenu dugačije
> u odnosu na monitor, tv, ili iz udobnosti svog doma. Priča ti čovjek koji je bio izložen najvećem
> riziku da ostane bez glave, a to je aerodrum Slatina, 999-te godine, panika, trka frka, sve radimo
> po planu, a ništa nije po planu. A po kojem planu, a glava ti visi u torbi!? Čini mi se da ja najbolje
> znam u datom, trenutku šta mi je činiti. Ma ne može meni jedan peti deveti da kaže ovamo je
> bezbjednije, radim kako se meni čini da je bolje - ovako narod razmišlja!
> 
> 
> Lako je diskutovati iz tople sobice, dok slatka voditelja lepršavim minićem ili uskim farmerkama
> čini situaciju manje dramatičnom.  Ako je čini *manje* dramatičnom.


Прво, не знам зашто претпостављаш да нисам био у ситуацијама које доводе човека у стање панике. Мада ту углавном смислено реагујем. 

Друго, уопште не видим какве ово везе има са оним што сам написао. Ако Јанко из Крупња, Марко из Обреновца и Дарко из Параћину могу бити и јесу у паници и суженог капацитета за рационално размишљање и деловање - то апсолутно не треба да значи да је у паници читав онај ланац од премијера до надлежног човека на терену.

И што каже Смедеревац, све то заједно нема никакве везе са чињеницом да се реаговало са 2-3 дана закашњења. 

Ово што си болдовао. Не размишља човек, обичан сељак, из околине Ваљева шта треба бранити у следећим данима. О томе размишља неки министар, шеф управе, сектора, генерал, пуковник, директор или нешто треће. Они нису животно угрожени, нису им животно угрожене породице, нису у паници (тј. ако јесу, онда их треба сменити). 

Е сад, можда је друга прича то што уместо да се баве својим послом и седе тамо где имају могућност да добију информације са разних страна и донесу одговарајуће одлуке, горепоменути развлаче гране по неком локалном путу или бивају заробљени поплавом док се сликају како деле два ћебета и пакет воде Врњци. 

Што нас опет враћа на основно питање - способности водећих лица за функције које обављају. И одговорности водећих лица за настало стање.


----------



## filip__pg

*Poslovni centar Riviera donirao 15.000 eura za ugrožene u Srbiji*

Prema riječima vlasnika i direktora PC Riviera Gojka Kovačevića menadžment PC Riviere se odlučio da uputi pomoć u vrijednosti od 15.000 eura. 










*CBCG pomaže poplavljena područja sa 15.000 eura*

*Kotorski taksisti pomažu poplavom ugrožena područja*

*Cetinje: Gimnazijalci prikupljali pomoć za ugrožene u Srbiji i BiH*


----------



## BL2

L'Oréal & Nesttlé central u AT su javili da ce pomoci


----------



## vladanng

Ovi koji pravdaju vlast..Katastrofa.

Obrenovcani su jasno rekli. Taj grad je imao poplave i ranije, neko treba da gleda i skapira da ce Kolubara iz Valjeva stici do Obrenovca jos veca nego tamo, da ce Tamnava narasti, i da je Sava blizu i da ce i ona rasti. I niko nista ne preduzima.

Vucic je sam upao u svoju mrezu lazi kad je rekao da su se neki podavili u dzipu..Sta mu to govori? LJudi u panici pokusavaju da beze iz grada jer ih niko nije obavestio ranije da ide voda ka gradu.

Inace jasno je da ce drzati ovaj broj zrtava jos par nedelja, a ostatak ce biti nestali, i onda ce se u uglu nekih novina za nekih mesec dana kad svi zaboravimo pojaviti informacija da je prestala potraga za nestalima i da se proglasavaju mrtvima.

I niko nista nece da uradi i tako.


----------



## slavisa_stanisic

Матуранти крушевачке Гимназије


SMS na 1003 by godgivemeeverythingiwant, on Flickr


----------



## mile85

BL2 said:


> Dobra informacija, kad bi se investiralo u ovo


Stvari kao sto je to, agregati i pumpe za vodu imaju najmanje sanse da zavrse kod onih kojima stvarno trebaju, daj boze da gresim,ali vec vidm situaciju da me neko pita hoces li kupiti agregat, nov, iz Austrije stigao u humanitarnoj pomoci.


----------



## BL2

mile85 said:


> Stvari kao sto je to, agregati i pumpe za vodu imaju najmanje sanse da zavrse kod onih kojima stvarno trebaju, daj boze da gresim,ali vec vidm situaciju da me neko pita hoces li kupiti agregat, nov, iz Austrije stigao u humanitarnoj pomoci.


ako se vodimo tom logikom niko nece onda nista poslati ni donirati.


----------



## BL2

*AGRANA Austria* je donirala 1 sleper stocne hrane za krave koje su prezivjele poplavu


----------



## Quilavoce




----------



## blik

U svakom slučaju pumpe i ti isušivači su veoma traženi.


----------



## BL2

*Stanje na računima za poplavljene*

Na računu za posebne namjene Ministarstva finansija otvorenom u NLB Razvojnoj banci a.d. Banja Luka, broj računa: 562-099-80946823-10, do četvrtka 22.5 je uplaćeno *1.448.653,24 KM.*

Na deviznom računu otvorenom u Unikredit banci je prikupljeno *282.738,83 KM*.

PayPal sistemom koji je aktivan na zvaničnoj internet stranici Vlade Republike Srpske građani su za poplavama ugrožena područja Republike Srpske donirali *16.778,01 *KM.


----------



## BL2

*Banjalučka pivara dostavila pomoć u Maglaj!*



> Banjalučka pivara je danas istovarila je dva kombija u Maglaj. Dovezeno je 4t brašna, paletu narezaka i konzervi i paletu kućne higijene!
> 
> Nakon humanitarnih konvoja, koje je organizovala u Doboj i Šamac, danas je ova kompanija dostavila pomoć stanovnicima poplavljenog Maglaja.


http://www.6yka.com/novost/56875/banjalucka-pivara-dostavila-pomoc-u-maglaj


----------



## filip__pg

*Privredna komora prikupila 55 hiljada eura za poplavljena područja*

Banke i dalje prikupljaju pomoc i tu ce biti sigurno jos 150-200 000 eura.


----------



## Притвореник

ПА


----------



## Ranko SuNS!!

dali bi oni znali ovo montirati


----------



## Servitium

Kakvo je vrijeme u vašim gradovima? Od Hrvatske i Slovenije opet nadiru crno-plavi oblaci prema istoku sa jakom grmljavinom


----------



## blik

U Banjaluci kiša.


----------



## Supaplex

Kod nas sutra kisa i pljuskovi.


----------



## Supaplex

SRBIJA | PETAK 23.05.2014. | 10:49
Pratite uplate pomoći iz dana u dan
IZVOR: B92
Beograd -- Ministarstvo finansija Srbije svakog jutra će na svom sajtu (www.mfin.gov.rs) objavljivati koliko je novca uplaćeno za pomoć ugroženima u poplavama.









Kako se navodi u saopštenju Ministarstva finansija, biće objavljivano stanje dinarskog i deviznog računa, sa presekom za prethodni dan.

Kako je objavljeno danas, do sada je na dinarski račun uplaćeno nešto manje od milijardu dinara (967,642,760.62). 

Na deviznom računu se nalazi 872.785 evra, 184.725 dolara, 13.835 švajcarskih franaka i nešto novca u još nekoliko valuta. Preko Pej Pala uplaćeno je 337.949 evra. 

Iznos deviznog računa: 
valuta	iznos
EUR	872.785,00
USD	184.725,86
CHF	13.835,35
GBP	376,07
RUB	1.003.000,00
NOK	1.550,00
DKK	700,00
SEK	2.200,00
CAD	100,00
http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=23&nav_id=851853


----------



## filip__pg

Je li ovo CrazySerb ili Vrachar uplatio 100CAD?


----------



## Supaplex

Joj sto nemasmo dva jezera, jedno Kosovsko, drugo Metohijsko... Imali bi svoje more kao Makedonci.


----------



## Singidunum

Izvukli slobine vodene topove da peru ulice u Obrenovcu. Vidim da su u odlicnom stanju, sveze ofarbani :shifty:


----------



## Singidunum

Ne znam da li postuju ono pravilo o istakanju vode po trecinu dnevno radi cuvanja temelja


----------



## Alex_ZR




----------



## Singidunum

Места у којима остаје на снази ванредна ситуација


----------



## Telep

Данас на седници замало у Шиду укинули вандредну ситуацију. Неша заборавио да га стави на списак.


----------



## dedonja

Servitium said:


> Kakvo je vrijeme u vašim gradovima? Od Hrvatske i Slovenije opet nadiru crno-plavi oblaci prema istoku sa jakom grmljavinom


Таман да кучка мало опере...


----------



## dedonja

Singidunum said:


> Izvukli slobine vodene topove da peru ulice u Obrenovcu. Vidim da su u odlicnom stanju, sveze ofarbani :shifty:
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/1377501_1483492598548300_941503799086184009_n.jpg
> 
> [IMG]https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10410846_1483492608548299_7027613116789648244_n.jpg][/QUOTE]
> 
> Делују... спремно...


----------



## Singidunum

Tacno sam znao

Srbija | petak 23.05.2014. | 14:44
*Stanodavci povećali kirije u BG*
Izvor: Novosti

Beograd -- *Na listi bahatih i nesavesnih profitera koji pokušavaju da se okoriste o patnju Obrenovčana našli su se i - pojedini stanodavci, pišu Novosti.*


----------



## Притвореник

Понуда/потражња.


----------



## Singidunum

Притвореник;114305996 said:


> Понуда/потражња.


Jok, zelenaski ugovor.


----------



## blik

*Prnjavorčani u velikom kazanu kuhali i za stanovnike Maglaja
*
http://www.klix.ba/vijesti/bih/prnj...zanu-kuhali-i-za-stanovnike-maglaja/140523123
_Nakon Doboja, Općina Prnjavor i prnjavorska Turistička zajednica, nahranili su i mještane Maglaja. Kako smo ranije objavili, oni su u velikom kazanu, s kojim će se takmičiti i za Guinnessovu knjigu rekorda, u Doboju, a potom i u Maglaju kuhali za stanovnike pogođene poplavama.
_



> U Maglaju su podijelili nešto više od 8.000 obroka lokalnom stanovništvu i volonterima koji čiste grad, kazao nam je Dragan Čolić, direktor Turističke zajednice Prnjavora.
> 
> Ukoliko bude potrebe, putovat će i u druge gradove. Čolić kaže da su ponudili Šamcu i Bijeljini da dođu i kod njih te da će to i uraditi ukoliko tamošnje stanovništvo iskaže potrebu za ovakvom vrstom pomoći.
> 
> Ekipu iz Prnjavora čini tridesetak ljudi. Sa sobom su vozili veliki kazan, hladnjače s hranom i sve ostalo što je potrebno.


----------



## 14grifon

Singidunum said:


> Jok, zelenaski ugovor.


*Закон о облигационим односима*

VII. ЗЕЛЕНАШКИ УГОВОР

Члан 141.
(1) Ништав је уговор којим неко, користећи се стањем нужде или тешким материјалним стањем другог, његовим недовољним искуством, лакомисленошћу или зависношћу, уговори за себе или за неког трећег корист која је у очигледној несразмери са оним што је он другом дао или учинио, или се обавезао дати или учинити.
(2) На зеленашки уговор сходно се примењују одредбе овог закона о последицама ништавности и о делимичној ништавости уговора.
(3) Ако оштећени захтева да се његова обавеза смањи на правичан износ, суд ће удовољити таквом захтеву ако је то могуће, а у том случају уговор са одговарајућом изменом остаје на снази.
(4) Оштећеник може поднети захтев за смањење обавезе на правичан износ у року од пет година од закључења уговора.


----------



## Притвореник




----------



## Servitium

Jel dolazi nevrijeme kod vas??? Gradiška maloprije , momak jedan poslao na moju stranicu, ovo ide od Hrvatske prema jugoistoku
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gradi%C5%A1ka-u-slikama/169743329711485


----------



## Supaplex

"Nije bilo odbrane, odgovoran Bog"
IZVOR: B92
Beograd -- Direktor "Srbijavoda" Goran Puzović rekao je da od vodenih bujica koje su poplavile Srbiju nije bilo odbrane i da je za ono što se desilo "odgovoran Bog".

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=23&nav_category=12&nav_id=852062


----------



## smederevo991

Sve im jebem !



> "Evakuacija stanovništva je počela na vreme, međutim, ljudi nisu hteli da napuštaju svoje kuće. To je suština problema i zato ima stradalih", rekao je ministar za vanredne situacije Velimir Ilić u intervjuu za Danas od subote.


http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=23&nav_category=11&nav_id=852206


----------



## Singidunum

Polako poplava vise nije zanimljiva


----------



## SevenSlavicTribes

*Serbian Ambassador Thanks Bulgaria for Flood Relief Aid* 




























Serbia's Ambassador to Bulgaria, Vladimir Curgus expressed his gratitude for the aid his country has received in the devastating floods. 

"Our neighbor countries have helped and continue to help tremendously. This reminds us of the closeness between people on the Balkans, where neighbors help neighbors", Ambassador Curgus told Standartnews in an interview.

As a candidate member of the European Union, Serbia is also entitled to receive aid from the EU.

"We will make use of the EU's funds for disaster relief. Besides the EU, we are waiting for support from individual governments as well. I have already discussed this with Bulgaria's Deputy PM Daniela Bobeva, who made a clear commitment to continue assisting Serbia", H.E. added.

Bulgaria has upped its export of electricity to Serbia, after the floods damaged local power plants. Trucks with mineral water have also made their way to the most affected areas. Ambassador Curgus said that the levels of Danube and Sava rivers are still high, and although high temperatures and good weather is predicted, this could accelerate the thawing of snow, which could pose new threats.

Serbia is suffering its worst floods in over a century, which has led to dozens of casualties. The damages are yet to be calculated, but would most likely amount to billions of euro.

http://www.novinite.com/articles/160696/Serbian+Ambassador+Thanks+Bulgaria+for+Flood+Relief+Aid

++++++++

*Bugarske cisterne sa šmrkovima danas idu za Obrenovac*

Iz Sofije je stiglo 11 cisterni sa šmrkovima kao pomoć gradu Beogradu, a te cisterne i bugarski dobrovoljci danas idu u Obrenovac, gde će učestvovati u čišćenju delova grada iz kojih se povukla voda.

Kako je saopšteno iz Gradske uprave, cisterne je poslao Dimitar Borisov iz Sofije, vlasnik kompanije "Titan International Holding", koja odnosi komunalni otpad u Sofiji i više gradova Bugarske.

Borisov je čelnicima Skupštine grada obećao da će u narednim danima poslati još 11 cisterni koje se nalaze u drugim gradovima Bugarske.

Danas ujutru će pristigle cisterne i bugarski dobrovoljci krenuti ispred Skupštine grada ka Obrenovcu, gde će učestvovati u čišćenju delova grada iz kojih se povukla voda.

Bugarske cisterne i dobrovoljce sačekao je v.d direktora JKP "Beogradski vodovod i kanalizacija" Svetozar Veselinović, a on će ih ujutru ispratiti u Obrenovac, zajedno sa gradskim menadžerom Goranom Vesićem.

Na pitanje novinara kada će građani Obrenovca da se uključe u čišćenje tog grada, Vesić je odgovorio da to zavisi od odluke Štaba za vanredne situacije i još jednom istakao značaj donacije iz Bugarske.

- Kako se budu sticali uslovi suguran sam da će i oni pomagati. Oni to ne mogu sami i zato su nam potrebne ove cisterne. Potrebno je takođe da tamo budu i zoohigijena, gradske i republičke službe. Zato nam je ova pomoć važna - rekao je Vesić.

On je dodao da Srbija dobija sve više donacija, ne samo u humanitarnoj pomoći, već i u opremi, ukazavši da je jutros potpisan ugovor o donaciji za 50 pumpi za izbacivanje vode.

Vesić je zahvalio svim donatorima i vladi drugih zemalja, poput Crne Gore, Mađarske i Makedonije.

- Nadam se da ćemo uz pomoć prijatelja iz sveta, a prevashodno iz regiona, uspeti da izađemo iz ove krize - rekao je Vesić.

- Lepo je videti da imate prijatelje u ovakvim teškim trenucima. Sada ove cisterne idu da se natankaju gorivom, a zatim u Obrenovac da čiste - rekao je Veselinović i dodao da će JKP "Beogradski vodovod i kanalizacija" pomoći vodovodu i kanalizaciji Obrenovca i Lazarevca da "što pre stanu na noge".

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Beograd/467484/Bugarske-cisterne-sa-smrkovima-danas-idu-za-Obrenovac


----------



## Moravo mutna vodo

Gledam sad ovo na Prvoj u vezi ovog vatrogasca što je poginuo, i razmišljam po kojoj je logici čovek od 120 i kusur kila spušten sajlom (očigledno nisu je ni proveravali čim je pukla), tu je bio i komandir tako da je očigledno čovek poginuo ni kriv ni dužan zbog nemara i nesposobnosti, a i kakav je to vatrogasac od 120 kila, koga će on da spasava!? Isto kao oni naši tzv. "specijalci" od 150 kila dok onaj Rus duplo manji stoji pored njega ali zato 10x puta sposobniji. Sistem, šta je to!?

A da ne pričam o Krupnju, taj deo koji je najviše i stradao nije imao uređeno korito reke pa nije ni čudo što se onako izlilo, plus pitaj boga na kakvim lokacijama su te kuće građene, očigledno nije ni proveravan teren, nisu bila ni obezbeđena brda od obrušavanja, sve u svemu kad pogledaš celu situaciju vidiš da ovo generalno nije moglo da se spreči zbog nenormalne količine padavina ali je 70% štete posledica funkcionisanja ove (tj. ovih kad uzmemo u obzir BiH i Hrvatsku) partijske kvazi-države od raspada SFRJ.


----------



## direktor

Auto cenzura 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Pe7EOrNz3WE

slike fabrike paracika paracin 









































Svilajnac 17.5 spomenik mara resavkinja


----------



## Singidunum

Kreten


----------



## vladygark

> Dobrodošli,
> 
> na ovom sajtu možete ostaviti Vaše podatke ukoliko ste u mogućnosti da privremeno ugostite nekog od oštećenih u poplavi koja je zadesila Srbiju maja 2014. godine, ili pretražiti postojeće informacije kako bi ste pomogli istima.


http://imamsmestaj.info/


----------



## Singidunum

Ovde neko laze



> I sam premijer Zoran Milanović pohvalio se da je Hrvatska organizirana država. Nije propustio spomenuti susjednu BiH i Srbiju od kojih smo kako je sam rekao daleko bolje organizirani.
> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/...ad-u-njoj-nema-milanoviceve-svite/749209.aspx


----------



## Притвореник

Србија ће у БиХ послати авионе за запрашивање. Лудило.


----------



## SerbiaLove

Tekst o "utvrđivanju odgovornosti"



> "Ne znam da je išta zakazalo, ali znam da je ova zemlja prvi put imala premijera koji je radom pokazao da je tu da brine i rešava problem", ističe Zorana Mihajlović.


 icard:

Izvor: http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/pregled_stampe.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=23&nav_id=852228


----------



## 14grifon

-/-


----------



## dedonja

Hahahah što obrisa, savršeno primećeno :lol:


----------



## direktor

Pa da stvoris problem pa ga onda maestralno rijesis a onda skrenes sa teme ,nemate pojma kako sui sabcani bjesni sto je dovlacio ljude iz bg da se pune dzakovi 

Inace pumpe koje postoje u tentu od nejgiove izgradnje za situaciju velike vode nerade zadnje 3 godine 

Takodje je tacno da tent nema adekvatan pojekat zasnovan na realnosti za vanredne situacije 

Takodje je jasno da su mamlazi bili upozoreni dovljno rano i to od 4 institucije

1.evroski meterolski sistem 
2.nasi meterolozi 
3.institut jarosv cerni 48 h prije izlivanja vode sto je dovljno vremena da se evakuacija uradi na vrijeme i preduzmu sve mjere 
4.i nakraju srbija krs vode 

Inace kraljevina srbija je shvatala koliko je meterolgija bitna pa je prva drzava u sviejtu koja je osnoval drzavnu instituciju za to 1885 .[drugi su imali ali pri u niverzitetima ]
Na svakom listu meteorloskog denvnika pisalo je da je dnevnik vlasnitvo kraljevine srbije

Takodje obrenovac se ranije zvao palez pa je u cast milosa obrenovica dobijo dansnje ime u znak zahvalnosti za oslobodjenje 

Inace kroz obrenovac proticu 4 rijeke od kojih jedna nije uticala na polavu sava dok su ostale 
3 napravile pizdariju od kojh je najma nja prva poplkavila jer je ucjvljena u cijev nedovljnog precnika koja nije odrzavana pa se uz to zapusila 

I naj bitnije niz ljudi na pogresnim jestima sa jos gorim odlukama 

Dok je 1981 bio predsjednik opstine kp podobnik ali je znao da zovne strucnjake i nije se stido da prizna da nesto nezan 
Njemu su strucnjaci rekli gdje sta i kao da radi da oslabi udar vode gdje da se probije nasip voda se razlila ali nije imala silinu kao danas visina vode nije presla 30 cm u cjelom gradu. Plus vojska je postojala , to i cz , i gradjevinske firme bora kecic ,kongrap trudbernik itd . 
Sema i nacin rada tenta 
http://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=j...k0cjP28oXE0bF1GwA&sig2=UOfD44wmOOMEphenRb4uXA



Toliko


----------



## tataratira

Singidunum said:


> Polako poplava vise nije zanimljiva



Dugo je i trajalo.


----------



## drezdinski

У земљи где царује беда, не можеш очекивати да сви вечито мисле на друге.


----------



## Sawovsky

kakva gomila diletanata


----------



## BL2

mozda neodgovarajuca tema, ali dobro za poslusati. "Otvorite ui" za ovo


----------



## clashbgd

Iseljeni su svi koji su bili smesteni u studentskom domu Karaburma! Par drogasa masnih koji su bili sa ostalim ljudima se tuklo u venu... prokletnici... a video sam pre par dana par majmuna... kažem ortaku, ovi il su drogasi, ili valjaju gudru... Obrenovac jbg...


----------



## Telep

Кад већ није прошао Бабић...



> *Birmančević umesto Dikovića na čelu odbrane Šapca*
> 
> S. Bečejić | 24. 05. 2014. - 11:34h
> Komandant Štaba za vanredne situacije Grada Šapca, odlukom Vlade Srbije, od sinoć je dr Boban Birmančević, *poslanik u Skupštini Srbije* i zamenik dosadašnjeg komandanta tog Štaba, generala Ljubiše Dikovića koji se vratio na svoje dužnosti, saopšteno je iz Štaba.





> БОБАН БИРМАНЧЕВИЋ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Посланичка група
> Посланичка група Српска напредна странка
> 
> Политичка странка
> Српска напредна странка (СНС)
> 
> Занимање
> дипл. економиста


----------



## Singidunum

Maglaj


----------



## micika

Komsiluk danas.


----------



## Singidunum

Ako obrisu

*Jeste vreme za kritike*

Posted on 24. May, 2014 by Miki Mile in Svet Oko Nas
Noćas je u kraju u kom sam odrastao bila neobično lepa noć. Kako je moj prvi impuls kada noći počnu sve češće da prelaze dvadeset stepeni impuls potrage za slaboalkoholnim pićima, pohitao sam do trafike i otvorio imenik da vidim s kime bih noćas mogao podeliti radost konzumacije ružnog domaćeg piva na stepenicama ispred frizerskog salona. Listanje imenika mi je otkrilo jednu važnu stvar koje nisam bio svestan pre skorašnjeg povratka iz pečalbe – _ovde niko nije ostao._
Doslovno jedina osoba iz kraja koja je ostala unutar granica ove države, lik koga znam 15 godina, danas partijski kadar, nije dolazio u obzir jer mi je pre nekoliko dana mrtav ladan ponudio argument “pa dobro, Vučić možda nije ispao najsposobniji čovek na svetu, ali nije fer kritikovati ga jer je makar jedini bio dovoljno pošten da izađe pred ljude”. Kako takav argument, kao i bilo ko sa trunkom ljudskog dostojanstva, smatram degutantnim, pivo sam odlučio da popijem sam. Tako, simbolično, ovaj tekst možda ne bi ni nastao da mi je u kraju ostao jedan jedini sagovornik sa trunkom mozga i ljudskosti.
Zašto sam odabrao tu opciju radije nego mogućnost da slušam o zakrivljenostima tela nove potpredsednice mesnog odbora stranke? Argument da je neko “pošten” jer je “izašao pred ljude” je bio previše čak i za moj cinični đubrovski um. Da, izašao je pred ljude da paniči, izigrava čas mučenika čas nastavnika u osnovnoj školi koji lupa učenike lenjirom po dlanovima jer im olovke nisu dovoljno zarezane, radi ono što mu nije posao , upire prstom, saopštava poluinformacije i prikriva pun obim odgovornosti koju on i ekipa okupljena oko njega snose za sranje koje se dogodilo. Pošteno, nema šta.
Posebno je pošteno što te posle svega preko mejnstrim medija ubeđuju da si, jebiga, sam kriv što si umro (i to prirodnom smrću), što je ne samo totalno sjebano već i uvredljivo. A činjenica da nijedan domaći mejnstrim medij nije uputio niti jednu direktnu kritiku na način na koji se novonastala situacija rešava (osim na račun Tome i to u polu-heheh fazonu, kao predsednik pekao rakiju to ludo pa bog) jer bože moj NIJE VREME ZA KRITIKE je jednostavno gadna. Vreme za kritike je uvek jer kritika neće razbiti nikakvu KOHEZIJU NARODA U TEŠKA VREMENA, prosto jer se ljudi koji su se organizovali nisu organizovali da bi stali uz ljude i institucije koje bi ovde trebalo kritikovati, nego da bi stali uz neke sasvim druge ljude, ljude s kojima u “normalno” vreme dele sudbinu, a koji su sada, igrom slučaja i nemarom pojedinaca i institucija, ozbiljno ugroženi. Drugim rečima, ljudi će nastaviti da rade ovako kako rade i da se pomažu dok najgore ne prođe sve i da vladu čine Musolini, Tuđman i Badi pas košarkaš, te tako kritika na njihov račun nikako ne može odmoći već je naprotiv od suštinske važnosti, tj. svakako je neuporedivo važnija od srceparajućih priča o kerovima koji spasavaju mačke koje čitamo po raznim Blicevima ovih dana.
Jer, ako se u isto vreme i radi i kritikuje, to znači da ćemo se ovog vremena, osim po poletu i ljubavi koje delimo jedni prema drugima na društvenim mrežama i radnim akcijama, takođe sećati i po gorkom ukusu u grlu, a to je neophodno. Bez tog gorkog ukusa mogli bismo se prevariti da smo okupljeni zaslugom nadležnih i da radimo zajedno s njima, a mi smo _se _zapravo okupili _uprkos _njima i radimo na popravljanju onog što su oni usrali. To je užasno važno da se zapamti i zato ne da nije nedozvoljeno kritikovati, nego je _obavezno _kritikovati baš sada, jer bismo u suprotnom mogli da pomislimo kako je ovo sve bilo jedno lepo iskustvo, koordinisano s vrha, u kojem smo svi, zajedno sa njima, konačno pokazali koliko smo složni i jaki kada je teško. E pa ne može. Ovo je vreme koje treba da se pamti po hororu kroz koji prolaze oni koji su najgore prošli u poplavama i činjenici da oni koji su imali dužnost da spreče horor to nisu uradili i zbog toga neće snositi posledice. Od ključne je važnosti ne zaboraviti to.
I ovaj tekst je kupljen jbg, Đilas kupio sladolede svima u redakciji.

Da se razumemo, nisam u fazonu DIĆI ĆE SE KUKA I MOTIKA, jer neće. Kuka i motika mora da se emancipuje da bi dobila volju da se podigne i ideju kako to treba da se uradi, ali je problem taj što prvo mora da se podigne da bi tako uopšte prokrčila put sopstvenoj emancipaciji i to je krug iz kog se nenormalno teško izlazi. Solidarnost pokazana ovih dana je čak i za jednog cinika lepa stvar, ali dugoročno ne mora da znači ništa – tek kada se solidarnost pokaže u _normalnim _vremenima u kojima se “ništa ne dešava” onda pričamo o nečemu što je dugoročno značajno. Impuls poniženog i iznurenog čoveka da pokuša da se samoostvari, to jest da iskoristi priliku da se konačno oseti kao čovek pomažući drugom čoveku u velikoj i neočekivanoj nevolji je lep a i jako koristan ovih dana, ali takođe i parcijalan, privremen, prolazan. Onog momenta kada se taj impuls pojavi kod kritično velikog broja ljudi u “normalno” vreme, e tada pričamo o nečemu.
Neki pametniji i obrazovaniji ljudi od mene su skapirali da te sistem drži poslušnim tako što te drži na ivici, tj. tako što ti daje taman toliko da ti bude frka da to što imaš izgubiš. Sistem koji potčinjava kritično veliki broj ljudi koji nemaju šta da izgube je sistem koji neće preživeti i on to dobro zna. Nisam skroz siguran s koje stranice ivice se nalazimo, ali izgleda da, nakon što smo jedared već bili pali s nje pa onda bili ubeđeni da smo na neku foru promenili sistem a ono ispade isti paket govana, svaki sledeći ozbiljan pad neće uzrokovati nikakvu reakciju. To jest, neće uzrokovati snažnu, čeonu, head-on reakciju, već samo opštu bežaniju ili opštu letargiju. Ili, kod pojedinaca, poselakovićavanje, tj. hođenje putem kojim bednici idu.
Hoću da kažem, sad nas već toliko jebete da je to smešno i čak malo i groteskno, jer se uopšte više ne trudite da to sakrijete. Pravite od sebe loše uigrano i loše napisano pozorište kojem se svi zajedno smejemo a niko u tome ne uživa, i to daje ovom istorijskom momentu notu isprazne žalosti, bizarnosti i šizofrenije. Jebiga, budite srećni što su i vaše aktuelne alternative govna, a i mi smo prevelika govna da smislimo ili tražimo nove alternative, inače vas davno ne bi bilo. Ali makar nam legitimnost kritike nemojte osporavati, jer šta drugo da radimo dok pijemo sami?


Pročitaj još na http://www.tarzanija.com/vreme-je-za-kritike/​


----------



## Livada

Respekt za Luku koji je pobedu posvetio zrtvama poplava u Hr, BiH i Srb.:applause:


----------



## Singidunum

Još jedan monstrum na čelu države, baš nemamo sreće, dva monstruma za 10 godina


*Poplave po Nikoliću: Velika opomena građanima, ne toliko državi?! *

Predsednik Srbije Tomislav Nikolić izjavio je danas u Obrenovcu da su poplave koje su pogodile Srbiju primer “kako su se država i građani ujedinili u jednoj situaciji”, da je država dobro reagovala, ali da mora da se pripremi za eventualne buduće situacije.










- Veliki nauk, veliko iskustvo, na žalost, stečeno na svom primeru. *Opomena za budućnost da ovo može da se desi. Ne toliko opomena državi - država se izvanredno snašla*, vlada je besprekorno obavila svoj posao, posebno ovi ljudi koji su bili ovde na terenu - rekao je Nikolić RTS-u. Predsednik je dodao da je “*za građane velika opomena*”.

- Ako smo ih svi molili, upućivali apele preko svih medija da se evakuišu i da poslušaju - danas su valjda shvatili da bismo *da je samo bilo malo više saradnje, izbegli ljudske žrtve* - rekao je Nikolic. 

Prema njegovim rečima, materijalne žrtve ne mogu da se izbegnu, ali mogu da se poprave, ali ljudske žrtve mogu da se izbegnu, ali ne mogu da se poprave. - I u tome je sva razlika i sva nauka posle ove poplave - rekao je Nikolić. Predsednik Srbije je obišao Obrenovac, koji je najviše stradao u katastrofalnim poplavama, i dopremio 15 vozila sa konzerviranom hranom, hranom za bebe, pelenama i vodom, naveo je RTS.


i jos lupetanja


PREDSEDNIK SRBIJE O KATASTROFI KOJA JE POGODILA ZEMLJU: *Tomislav Nikolić: Srbiju je ujela vodena zmija!*

- Reke su se pokazale kao zmije. Probudile su se, ujele, pustile otrov. I ponovo pritajile. A nikad ne znate kad će se ponovo probuditi i podivljati. Zato moramo da budemo spremni da se odbranimo. Da budemo svesni da se klima menja i da ovakve situacije neće biti jednom u 100 godina, već verovatno češće - rekao je Nikolić na početku intervjua.

*I vi svakodnevno obilazite ugrožena područja?*

- Da razjasnim, glavnu ulogu ima Vlada, ali, naravno, stavio sam se na raspolaganje.

*Pojedini mediji su objavili da ste prošlog vikenda, kad je situacija bila najteža, bili u Bajčetini i pekli rakiju?*

- Vidite, ovo je bila vanredna situacija, sve je u rukama Vlade. Da je bilo vanredno stanje, ja bih kao vrhovni komandant s vojskom preuzeo i civilne strukture i civilne zadatke. Ne bi više bilo mogućnosti da se nešto uradi i da se uopšte pomisli da li je pređena linija zakona ili ne.


----------



## drezdinski

Томиславова највећа два проблема су што је необразован и глуп. Довољно је слушати било који интервју који је икада дао. Докле год декламује напамет научене фразице још некако и уме да се снађе, али чим питање удари мало ван теме, овај се губи и почне да лупета.


----------



## dedonja

Nemanja034 said:


> Пошто је АВ оборио сервер ових дана, никакко да поставим слику од викенда. Ја сам овај скроз десно на слици. Десно изнад. Овај лепши.
> 
> *Лепа манифестација*, додуше мало неорганизована, али ајд. Разочарао сам се у ситуацију у крсманцу. Изгледа да пар будала постављено да упропасти куд, да би неко дошао до корисног простора зграде која заузима екстра локацију. Тако је куд остао без наступа, према причи чланова, сви су кивни на новопостављено руководство, а први наступ им је заказан тек за октобар!!!??? Смејурија.
> 
> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/10365373_10152416219223643_6467127466823488525_o.jpg
> 
> 
> [img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/10287052_10204014237016208_1615073874937567060_o.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Дедер реци нешто о овој манифестацији. Пролазио сам туда и сјајно је звучало. Ти певаш ту?


----------



## BL2

znam da rizikujem novo obaranje sajta ali moram


----------



## Telep

BL2 said:


>


Неша Галија?


----------



## Притвореник

Шта је то са Томом и воденим змијама?


----------



## Arnorian

Samo životinje sa stažom i zalaganjem u SNS-u su mogle da dobiju mesto u Vučojevoj barci. Dinosaurusi nisu hteli da se učlane i vidi kako su završili.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K




----------



## Telep

Arnorian said:


> Samo životinje sa stažom i zalaganjem u SNS-u su mogle da dobiju mesto u Vučojevoj barci. Dinosaurusi nisu hteli da se učlane i vidi kako su završili.


Диносауруси су били познати по корупционашким аферама. 

Господина Тираносауруса нико није смео ни да помене, а господин Вучић га је за свега пар месеци преданог рада ставио иза решетака.


----------



## pop1982

Ovaj Nikolic i njegova svita su teg od tone na Vucicu. Sve i jedan SNS-ovac, povezan sa nekom aferom, je pod Nikolicevom zastitom.


----------



## direktor

Covek-sa-vode 
Utorak, 27. 05. 2014. 19:34h
neregistrovan korisnik
Не да треба да буде срушена, него МОРА да буде срушена, и то не само његова него све сојенице од блока 45 па до остружничког моста. Те викендице УГРОЖАВАЈУ насип односно ту је одмах до корита реке било наменски посађено жбунасто растиње, онда ретка тополова шума, а пред сам насип ископани су кубици (велики базени који примају воду код високог водостаја) Све је то одбрана која разбија јаку водену струју приликом поплава, и на тај начин штити насип, који штити Нови Београд. То је све поремећено изградњом викендица између насипа и реке, где несме ништа да постоји осим рени бунара од којих викендаши нелегално узимају струју.То ће потврдити свако стручно лице. Председник Србије Томислав Николић својом викендицом, као и сви остали који имају викендице између реке и насипа УГРОЖАВАЈУ Нови Београд. Ако је неки председник Србије, и ако не жели да угрожава своје грађане, за пример свима први ће да сруши своју викендицу да би показао да не жели да угрожава своје грађане.


----------



## Singidunum

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


>


:nuts:

Ima i jos komentara, krenuli su da prozivaju ljudi Arenu ali ovi kazu da im danima niko ne odgovara iz CK i da preti humanitarna katastrofa.


----------



## Singidunum

https://www.youtube.com/user/710372/videos


----------



## direktor

Pogledajte snimak današnje situacije u Beogradskoj areni. Crveni krst je otišao, došli su izviđači. Arena je puna robe koju su donirali građani i koja nije do kraja organizovana, a volonteri je dele kako im ko zatraži, bez bilo kakvog reda. Između volontera kruži priča da je neka roba koju su davali kasnije nađena na buvljoj pijaci. Obuća je većinom rasparena, ali su majice sve na jednom mestu i ima ih i to mnogo, kao i hrane i igračaka itd. Ali sve je u centralnom delu hale, delimicno popisano i ceka da se razgrabi bez reda. Volontera je sve manje, jer da bi nasli jednu stvar, npr. majicu odgovarajuce velicine, treba im min. 10 minuta da pretrazuju u gomili stvari. Toaleti su smrdljivi, pomalo kao i neki ljudi koji samo menjaju majice ne odlazeći na tuširanje. Hvala Bogu, pa svi imaju i da pojedu i da se obuku. Plasim se samo da sva ta roba ne zavrsi na smetlistu kada ljude isele, jer nece biti ko da je podeli najsiromasnijima. Svaka cast svima koji su donirali, steta sto ce neka odeca zavrsiti na podu izgazena, jer oni koji su zaduzeni za organizaciju ne umeju ili ne zele da bolje rasporede volontere, kojih zato ima sve manje.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MCAc9_sOjk&list=PL7cnkpD-H3fNCze7mDgOHlJ3-VhE_Ln8x&index=1


----------



## gagapg

> Plasim se samo da sva ta roba ne zavrsi na smetlistu kada ljude isele,
> jer nece biti ko da je podeli najsiromasnijima.


Šteta bi bilo, jer ima siromašnih ljudi koji trebaju garderobu.


----------



## ww87

Doboj


----------



## ww87

ЕУ даје 65 милиона евра помоћи Србији и БиХ
http://www.novosti.rs/вести/насловн...3-EU-daje-65-miliona-evra-pomoci-Srbiji-i-BiH



> Европска комисија у уторак је донела одлуку да издвоји додатних 65 милиона евра намењених за отклањање последица великих поплава које су погодиле Србију и БиХ. Помоћ стиже крајем јуна
> 
> Европска комисија је данас донела одлуку да издвоји додатних 65 милиона евра намењених за отклањање последица великих поплава које су погодиле Србију и Босну и Херцеговину, осим непосредне помоћи која је пружена до сада, а тај новац ће у обе државе бити доступан крајем јуна.
> 
> Од овог износа, три милиона евра хуманитарне помоћи је намењено најугроженијима у обе земље, у циљу решавања тренутних потреба, а нарочито оних које се тичу хране, здравља и спровођења здравствених мера, прве помоћи и склоништа, наведено је у саопштењу ЕУ.
> 
> Приоритет представља обезбеђивање воде за пиће, основна средства прве помоћи као што су ћебад, душеци, кревети, постељина, те прибор и материјал који се тиче опреме за сушење ради санације оштећених кућа.
> 
> Ова средства ће бити усмерена кроз Црвени крст и Црвени полумесец, као и друге партнерске организације на терену.
> 
> Преосталих 62 милиона евра је распоређено у сврху краткорочне и средњерочне обнове и санације последица поплава у погођеним подручјима.
> 
> Ова средства су преусмерена из претходних програма у оквиру инструмента за претприступну помоћ (ИПА), а између осталог, та фианнсијска помоћ намењена обнови јавне инфраструктуре, као што су школе и службе социјалне заштите, те набављању основне опреме за предузећа и фарме у циљу пононог покретања активности.
> 
> Осим тога, програм ИПА 2013 ће обухватити и позив за подношење предлога у износу од два милиона евра, који ће бити објављен у јуну у циљу пружања подршке увођењу система реаговања на поплаве који ће бити у складу са Механизмом за цивилну заштиту ЕУ.
> 
> ЕУ је заинтересована за наставак пружања средње и дугорочне подршке кроз новог ИПА програма, за који ће новац бити издвојен за период од 2014 до 2020. године.
> 
> Тачан обим и износ помоћи ће бити одређен на основу свеобухватне процене потреба, која би требало да буде завршена у наредним недељама, тако да ће средства бити доступна обема државама током лета.
> 
> Европска комисија сарађује са погођеним земљама и одржава блиску координацију са међународним финансијским институцијама, да би прецизно утврдила потребе и идентификовала најбоље инструменте финансијске подршке.
> 
> На основу овога, ЕУ ће распоредити даља ИПА средства како би подржала реконструкцију инфраструктуре, и унапредила управљање ризицима од поплава, још једном из регионалне перспективе.
> 
> Ово ће помоћи у бољем предвиђању и смањену ризика, али и у унапређењу механизама цивилне заштите у случају елементарних непогода.
> 
> Инструмент ЕУ који доприноси миру и стабилности (бивши Инструмент за стабилност) стручном помоћи већ пружа циљану подршку за процену потреба.
> 
> Овај Инструмент ће такође обезбедити даље финансије за решавање критичног проблема мина са којим се суочава Босна и Херцеговина.
> 
> Осим хуманитарних средстава у износу од три милиона евра, ту је и нематеријална помоћ коју пружа 22 државе чланице ЕУ кроз Механизам цивилне заштите.
> 
> У обе државе је рапоређено више од 660 људи, који су донели и опрему у виду, моторизоване чамце, хеликоптере, опрему за испумпаваање воде, и комплете хуманитране помоћи.
> 
> Координациони центар Европске комисије за реаговање у кризним ситуацијама је у сталном контакту са одговарајућим властима погођених земаља, како би се осигурало да помоћ која пристиже задовољи потребе на терену.
> 
> Два тима ЕУ за цивилну заштиту помажу координацију помоћи у Србији и Босни и Херцеговини.
> 
> Европска комисија делимично сноси трошкове транспорта помоћи, а властима обезбеђује сателитксе снимке погођених подручја, наведено је у саопшетњу ЕУ.
> 
> ВЛАДА ПРИПРЕМА НОВА УПУТСТВА ЗА ПРОЦЕНУ ШТЕТЕ
> 
> Министарство државне управе и локалне самоуправе најавило је данас да припрема ново, много једноставније, Упуство за процену штете које ће за неколико дана доставити општинама, а до тада проценитељи на терену настављају да раде, као и до сада, на прикупљању података о штети од поплава.
> 
> Проценитељима на терену посао додатно отежава то што раде по правилнику из доба СФРЈ и попуњавају готово стотину образаца и тим поводом је потпредседница владе и министарка за државну управу Кори Удовички је за РТС рекла да је то наслеђе из социјализма, због кога треба да знате "и број ципела онога који хода".
> 
> "Важно је да знате број домаћинстава, кућа овог и оног типа. Важно ће бити касније да општина тачно зна које су то биле куће", обајснила је Удовички.


----------



## smederevo991

Sa Slavije u Krnjacu...Jezivo


----------



## Singidunum

Citao sam post odozdo, i sve vreme mislim da se radi o slikama posle poplave, i hocu da napisem kako je eto bilo jadno i pre poplave a sad i to malo unisteno kad ono medjutim :crazy:


----------



## delija90

Натпис на аутобусу му даје ону завршну глазуру.

Како се ми у ствари спрдамо сами са собом.


----------



## Nemanja034

dedonja said:


> Дедер реци нешто о овој манифестацији. Пролазио сам туда и сјајно је звучало. Ти певаш ту?


Па то је био скуп хорова целог Београда, који су се окупили код чесме и певали ради скупљања помоћи угроженима у поплавама. Ја сам у суботу такође певао са учесницима. Ено ме на слици код басева позади.


----------



## mrskoje

Наша локална и републичка власт (РС) су стварно неспособна багра, генијалци се тек сад сјетили како би било паметно мобилисати локалне превознике за одвоз смећа а и омладину за уклањање отпада из стамбених/пословних објеката. 
Путине окупирај ко Бога те молим...


----------



## Supaplex

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Kako sam citao u poplavama je nastradalo 51 osoba.
> Da li je tacna brojka ili ne ?


Od tih 51, 26 je nastradalo prirodnom smrcu.


----------



## smederevo991

icard:


----------



## Singidunum

Hoce li neko biti uhapsen zbog ovih gnusnih lazi i sirenja panike


----------



## makimax

Mislis na ovu vest skroz dole (strana 36)?


----------



## direktor

Vodite racuna o clanu 343 nemote da vas sanjam 

*Ова порука је за приватну а не јавну употребу.


----------



## direktor




----------



## Strajder

I sumnje su potvrđene, osiguranja nije bilo...
http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2014&mm=05&dd=31&nav_id=855273


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

^^ inace, od onog lopova Zivkovica mi izlazi alergija cim ga vidim, ali to sto je rekao vucicu je skroz u pravu


----------



## Singidunum

Подршка Русији! Нажалост велике поплаве су се преместиле у Сибир.

*Poplavljeno 4.000 kuća u Sibiru, poginulo šest, evakuisano 7.600 ljudi*
Beta, Tanjug | 31. 05. 2014. - 10:11h izmena vesti 18:21h | Foto: Profimedia.rs | Komentara: 6











Šest osoba je poginulo, a nekoliko hiljada stanovnika je evakuisano na jugu Sibira koji je pogođen poplavama zbog nevremena i jakih kiša, saopštile su danas ruske lokalne vlasti.

Vanredno stanje je proglašeno u Altajskom kraju i u autonomnim republikama Altaj i Hakasija na jugu Sibira, navodi se u saopštenju ruskog Ministarstva za vanredne situacije.



Skoro 4.000 kuća poplavljeno je u Sibiru, a više od 7.600 je evakuisano iz opasnih oblasti, izjavio je zamenik šefa Nacionalnog centra za krizne situacije pri ruskom Ministarstvu za vanredne sitaucije Oleg Voronov.



Olujne kiše, koje padaju od 29. maja, podigle su vodostaj reka, pa je došlo do delimičnog plavljenja nenaseljenih mesta u republikama Kakazija, Altai, Tuva i Teritorija Altai.



Do šest sati po moskovskom vremenu i dalje je bilo poplavljeno 3.967 kuća u 18 opština, u kojima živi više od 9.000 ljudi, od kojih su 2.000 deca, rekao je Voronov.


U toku poslednja 24 sata broj poplavljenih kuća porastao je skoro za 3.000. Oko 5.000 domaćinstava prekriveno je vodom. Poplave su uništile mostove u nekoliko nenaseljenih oblasti.


Vlasti Teritorije Altai su rekle da se veruje da su dve osobe stradale u poplavama, dok su dve nestale. U toj oblasti je uvedeno vanredno stanje zbog poplava koje je izazvala obilna kiša kada je za samo četiri dana pala količina kiša koja običo padne za mesec dana.


U poplavama je uništeno 15 mostova i 200 kilometara puta. Pogođene su i oblasti Tuve i Burjatije, takođe na jugu Sibira.


Ministar za vanredne situacije Vladimir Pučkov apelovao je na stanovnike da slušaju instrukcije ministarstva za vanredne situacije i lokalnih vlasti.


U borbi sa poplavama u sibirskim regionima učestvuje oko 2.000 ljudi i više od 630 jedinica opreme, uključujući devet aviona i nekoliko desetina brodova.


----------



## Boza KG

Подршка 

Штета што немамо чиме да им помогнемо...


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

hno:


----------



## direktor

Ispovest: Nisu mi dali da svom narodu uručim pomoć!
Mirjana Stanković iz grada Inzbruka u Austriji, obratila se redakciji Teleprompter.rs kako bi podelila njenu priču o toma kako su joj državni službenici i birokratija onemogućili da dostavi humanitarnu pomoć najugroženijem stanovništvu. Celom svetu se apeluje da dostavlja pomoć jer naša država nije sposobna da se brine o svom narodu, ali ako se budemo na ovakav način ponašali prema velikodušnim donatorima, pomoć nećemo dobijati. Ovo je njena priča.

http://www.koreni.rs/ispovest-nisu-mi-dali-da-svom-narodu-urucim-pomoc/


----------



## smederevo991

Блиц: Ево где је пробијен пут и Тамнава поплавила Обреновац


----------



## drezdinski

3 могућа сценарија~ 

- Блиц се цензурише/санкционише/затвара 
- Покреће се поступак утврђивања одговорности
- Сви се праве блесави и ником ништа

Бојим се да је овај трећи најреалнији.


----------



## Alex_ZR

drezdinski said:


> 3 могућа сценарија~
> 
> - Блиц се цензурише/санкционише/затвара
> - Покреће се поступак утврђивања одговорности
> - Сви се праве блесави и ником ништа
> 
> Бојим се да је овај трећи најреалнији.


Какав Блиц?


----------



## dedonja

Не могу да верујем да морам да читам Блиц да бих нешто сазнао...


----------



## Singidunum

*Ispovest privedenog zbog posta na Fejsbuku: Stavili me u ćeliju s dilerom i ubicom*
Ž. Jevtić | 31. 05. 2014. - 22:06h | Foto: N. Marković | Komentara: 428

P. P. (18) je ceo dan punio džakove za nasip. To veče napisao je na fejsbuk profilu o poplavama ono što je čuo od drugih volontera u Bariču. Dan posle zbog napisa je priveden.

Ćeliju je delio sa dilerom i osumnjičenim za ubistvo. P. P. nikada nije kažnjavan. Uhapšen je u kući. Privela su ga dvojica policajaca u civilu. Nisu mu rekli razlog.


- Tek kasnije, kada sam doveden u stanicu policije „29. novembar“ i kada je trebalo da dam izjavu, čuo sam razlog hapšenja. Potom sam prebačen u Palatu pravde. Prvo mi je rečeno da ću biti zadržan samo 48 sati, a potom je doneta odluka o pritvoru do 30 dana. Ipak, izašao sam posle devet dana - priča ovaj osamnaestogodišnjak. Dalje dodaje: „Policajci, sudija i tužilac bili su korektni prema meni.” 

P. P. kaže da isprva nije mogao da poveruje da mu se dogodilo da bude uhapšen.


- Sebe nikada nisam mogao da zamislim u takvoj niti u sličnoj situaciji. Nisam mogao ni da zamislim da ću dopasti zatvora. A onda šok. Privode me. Onda novi šok, ostajem u zatvoru. Ja sam samo napisao da je “prvog dana poplava bilo 300 mrtvih, nažalost”. Napisao sam ono što su tog dana dok smo volontirali u Dubokom kod Bariča ostali pričali. I ja ostajem u zatvoru - priča.


U ćeliji - jedan za drogu, drugi za ubistvo - i P. P. za post na Fejsbuku.


- Njih dvojica pitala su me zašto sam uhapšen. Rekao sam zbog Fejsbuka. Oni su se smejali... a ja sam, potresen kao nikada u životu, samo razmišljao kada ću izaći - kaže „Blicov“ sagovornik.


I onda su počeli zatvorski dani. Bez kraja i u strahu koliko će trajati. P. P. kaže da je jedino mislio o tome “da ovi dani prođu”. Nije više bio siguran ni u šta. Ipak, u zatvoru su drugi bili, kako sam kaže, “okej”.


- Ali znaš da nisi kriv. Olakšanje mi je bio moj advokat. Roditelji su mi bili u panici, prijatelji zabrinuti. Na Fejsbuk, čini mi se, neću nikada više - kaže mladić.


P. P. je pušten pre dva dana. Već radi. Trener je fitnesa i instruktor. I kaže: “Samo se nadam da ću izaći iz ove strašne situacije i da neću imati probleme”.


----------



## ww87

:nuts:

SAZNAJEMO Džambo koji se predstavlja kao heroj iz Obrenovca uhapšen kao prevarant
http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Hronika/47...iz-Obrenovca-uhapsen-kao-prevarant?ref=fbblic



> Slobodan Nedeljković zvani Džambo uhapšen je i određen mu je pritvor jer je pljačkao kuće i ljude glumeći spasioca u Obrenovcu, saznaje “Blic”.
> 
> Očekuje ga saslušanje. Kako saznajemo, Nedeljković je širio lažne informacije o svom životu.
> 
> Podsećamo, on je navodno izgubio ženu i dvogodišnjeg sina u poplavama, ali je potom spasavao ljude u Obrenovcu.
> 
> Nedeljković je pričao da je porodicu odveo u Veliko Polje kod tasta, smatrajući da će tamo biti sigurni od poplava.
> 
> "Kako je voda nadolazila, njegova žena, sin i tast su se popeli na krov, tast je otišao u kuću po ćebe, međutim kad sam se vratiožene i deteta više nije bilo", rekao je on.
> 
> Mediji su tada preneli i da je Nedeljkovićeva porodica, kad je imao šest godina, ubijena na Kosovu, a da je on kao izbeglica došao u Obrenovac 1999.


----------



## pop1982

Ako je istina, taj čovjek je samo za psihijatriju i zatvor .


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

ako je istina to je vrhunska samsrcina za onog debila od voditelja na pinku koji ga je svaki dan dizao u nebesa, valjda se novinar zove aleksandar vucicevic, ima one razdvojene zube kao majmun


----------



## gagapg

ww87 said:


> :nuts:
> 
> SAZNAJEMO Džambo koji se predstavlja kao heroj iz Obrenovca uhapšen kao prevarant
> http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Hronika/47...z-Obrenovca-
> uhapsen-kao-prevarant?ref=fbblic


Znate kad ponekad za nešto kažemo da "znamo", da smo sigurni, i ako često nemamo dokaz za to?!
E u ovom slučaju sam tako nekako siguran bio da ovaj čovjek nema ženu i dijete(!) Aliii, 100% siguran,
jer je tip bio prilično ravnodušan, ono, kao da je ostao bez kvočke i pilića!!

Baš mizerno! Odrapšiti ga jedno 6 mjeseci, pa da mu više ne pada napamet!
Takav je spreman i da krade!!


----------



## Supaplex

:lol:

Vulin kažnjen zbog nedozvoljenog parkiranja amfibije ispred skupstine










…FOTO: Marko Ristić
BEOGRAD, 27. maj 2014, (Njuz) – Ministar za rad i zapošljavanje Aleksandar Vulin morao je da plati kaznu zbog nedozvoljenog parkiranja amfibije ispred Skupštine Srbije.
Vulin je na skupštinsko zasedanje došao amfibijom direktno iz Obrenovca, ali je u žurbi vozilo nesmotreno ostavio tik ispred ulaznog stepeništa. Nedugo zatim dobio je poziv iz policije da hitno ukloni amfibiju na parking, a morao je i da plati kaznu zbog pogrešnog parkiranja.
U izjavi za Njuz Vulin kaže da nije u pitanju ništa strašno i da su mediji malo “napumpali” priču, ali da je ipak razočaran postupkom policije.
- Žurio sam i hteo sam da parkiram amfibiju na obližnjem parkingu, ali mi nisu dozvolili uz obrazloženje da će im gusenice izrovati asfalt. Policija nije imala razumevanja i kaznili su me. Ali, znate, ta kazna, to nije kazna samo za mene, to je kazna za sve ljude unesrećene poplavom i za sve Srbe sa Kosova i Metohije. Sramno – rekao je Vulin.



Prema njegovim rečima, cela situacija je mogla i drugačije da se završi, ali zahvaljujući njegovoj pribranosti – nije.
- U jednom trenutku, dok mi je policajac pričao o obavezama i pisao kaznu, zapitao sam se ‘Šta bi Če uradio u ovoj situaciji?’ i verujte mi, odgovor na to pitanje nije bio nimalo lep. Sva sreća pa sam bio priseban i odlučio da uradim ono što bi Vulin uradio, a to je plaćanje kazne – zaključio je Vulin.


Read more: http://www.njuz.net/vulin-kaznjen-z...anja-amfibije-ispred-skupstine/#ixzz33QTKklwZ


----------



## Singidunum

*Flood Backlash Puts Serbian Leader in a Flap

*In the first days after heavy floods hit Serbia, the Serbian police interrogated a group of citizens accusing them of "spreading panic" on their Facebook and Twitter profiles. Allegedly, they upset the Serbian nation by writing about "the hundreds and thousands of corpses floating in Obrenovac," a suburban part of Belgrade that was completely destroyed by the wild waters. In contrast, the Serbian Government claimed that no more than 33 people had died in the floods. Quoting forensic reports they found that "only" 13 of the victims died of drowning while the rest died by natural death but did not clarify what was that natural cause.
The way Serbian Prime Minister, Aleksandar Vucic, confronted this contradictory information was reminiscent of Milosevic's despotism which began in a similar manner. Censorship was an introduction into his bloody era. Vucic does not manifest such extreme political pathology, but the first symptoms are diagnosable. Interrogating citizens on charges of, "spreading panic" is a well-known methodology in the early stages of a latent dictatorship helping it test the reaction of its behavior in local and international communities. The Vucic political clan obviously used these interrogations as a method of intimidation. 
He showed an enormous interest in controlling social networks primarily because they are the strongest front of people's revolt and resistance in a time when the official Serbian media are under his thumb. Having managed to impose self-censorship on them, he also transformed them into billboards of rich and famous donators.​Online discussion regarding the number of dead confirms the fact that Serbian citizens were left to search for the truth by themselves. The government kept the silence about the victims and citizens had no other choice than to "spread information" on social media. In such circumstances Twitter and Facebook became an independent media oasis. It helped not only for spreading vital information, but also in rescuing of over 1500 people who would have remained trapped in their flooded homes without "tweeting" and "retweeting." At the same time Vucic's politicians, wearing safety gear and sitting in boats, posed for reporters sailing through flooded Obrenovac which is being called the Balkan's New Orleans.
Using two Twitter hash tags, #ulicecenzuri and #zatvorup Serbs spoke out about censorship during the flood. The First Man of Serbia and his party are powerless to stop this river of online protest. On the other hand, some of his most loyal and influential supporters employed in the censored media as well as in the censored Serbian Church intentionally launched an irrational and ridiculous thesis that bordered on paranoia. But none of them were interrogated in police. ​Serbian Patriarch Iriney blamed the Serbia gay community for the floods seeing them as God's wrath due to upcoming gay pride celebrations. Bishop Amfilohije, a proven homophobic, went a step further concluding that Austrian drag queen Conchita Wurst could be responsible for the Balkan natural disaster. He said that the Balkans was punished for celebrating Conchita's Eurosong triumph. At the same time, this "biblical meteorologist" as "Bild" called him, was deeply and masochistically grateful for the suffering of the Serbian people finding it as an evidence of Jesus' love. "Internet's Censors" ignored both, "spreading of the panic" and hatred toward the LGBT population.
In addition, Vucic's "anti-panic cyber team" was not worried about HAARP conspiracy theory. Serbian police and prosecutors overlooked the Facebook group "Let's move the HAARP from Serbian land" which has more than 47000 online supporters. Waves of anti-Western hatred warmed by the theory that an American military experiment over Serbia caused floods did not upset Serbian officials even though Western countries sent rescue teams and money to fix the tragic consequence of Serbian political irresponsibility.
The Serbian PM wants the Serbian nation to believe in irrational dogmas as they could not rationally insist on political responsibility of the Government. But he cannot avoid it. There is no excuse that none of them had known of the upcoming disaster. Simply, it is impossible. 

Three days before the disaster even an Italian insurance company informed their Serbian clients about upcoming squall weather and " torrential floods". If Vucic had collaborated more with meteorologists and scientists than the church dogmatists, maybe these of 33 people would still be alive.​In era of modern technology and satellites, Vucic tries to control situation by media censorship and religious conspiracy theories. However, when these are lacking he resorts to war against online "dissenters." Many of the blog sites were hacked. Serbian newspaper editor Srdjan Skoro was the first victim of Vucic's censorship a few days before the floods. Having said that  "the new Government has no system or institutions for defense of natural disaster" he lost his editor's position. The journalist of "Radio-S", also a citizen of Obrenovac, was warned " to be carefully what she is saying on TV". Using the days for mourning as an excuse, Serbian leader ordered the temporary suspension of certain international TV channels further restricting the independent media space in Serbia.

Vucic is a potentially dangerous man. During these turbulent days, he has shown that he is willing to push the panic button and would rather seek counsel from conspiracy than science. Vucic is heading on a course that could continue towards the political suicide of the Serbian nation that had already been seen in Milosevic's era. He dreamt about luxurious "Belgrade on the water", but all the citizens got is Serbia under water. People are dead, houses and cars are destroyed but Vucic got a boost: his dictatorship did not sink. Rather, it has surfaced.


----------



## Nemanja034

gagapg said:


> Znate kad ponekad za nešto kažemo da "znamo", da smo sigurni, i ako često nemamo dokaz za to?!
> E u ovom slučaju sam tako nekako siguran bio da ovaj čovjek nema ženu i dijete(!) Aliii, 100% siguran,
> jer je tip bio prilično ravnodušan, ono, kao da je ostao bez kvočke i pilića!!
> 
> Baš mizerno! Odrapšiti ga jedno 6 mjeseci, pa da mu više ne pada napamet!
> Takav je spreman i da krade!!


Немојмо одмах, то су новине, а оне штите бројке. 

Можда нису имали документа и нису били пријављени, па се зато не воде ко нестали. Не може ни да се провери јер никада званично нису ни постојали.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Мала је ово земља. 
Наћи ће се неко ко зна да ли је овај имао породицу или не.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

^^ bas tako


----------



## Telep

Битно да је народ после свега задовољан и срећан.


----------



## smederevo991

To je isti onaj faktor plus koji je rekao da ovih dana Vucic uziva poverenje oko 70% gradjana. Ne bih dalje komentarisao...


----------



## Telep

Знаш шта је ту најцрње? 

То што Вучић ужива поверење 70% ов... грађана.


----------



## smederevo991

Da prostis, ali nesto ne verujem u tu cifru


----------



## drezdinski

У Србији те цифре флуктуирају поприлично. И Слобислав је пребациовао 70%, а после је једва сачувао кожу.


----------



## kotez

smederevo991 said:


> Da prostis, ali nesto ne verujem u tu cifru


ni ja nisam verovao u predizborna istrazivanja,pa oni dobise 50 %hno:sad kad vodja krene u obnovu zemlje ko ce smeti nesto da mu prigovori:nuts:


----------



## Telep

Исти случај. Од народа очекуј најгору одлуку и нећеш се разочарати.


----------



## vladygark

Не бих да ширим дезинформације и панику, али...http://www.nspm.rs/politicki-zivot/arogancija-nekompetentnost-panika.html


----------



## drezdinski

Свако пљување има основа јер се држава показала као 100% неспособном да реши предвидиву непогоду, а онда се покривала дезинформацијама, лажима и цензуром.


----------



## smederevo991

I tako, dodje pop i lupi glupost i podseti me da cenzura i nije toliko losa stvar. :crazy:


----------



## Singidunum

Koji pop? Ja ne vidim nista?


----------



## Telep

Добићеш писмо од ОЕБС-а.


----------



## smederevo991

Telep said:


> Добићеш писмо од ОЕБС-а.


Mislis on ce OEBS-u da posalje pismo trazeci izvinjenje ?


----------



## Singidunum

*POGLEDAJTE Sušenje Obrenovca *

M. R. Petrović | 02. 06. 2014. - 17:41h | Foto: A. Dimitrijević, V. Lalić, M. Đurica, B. Karanović, AP | Komentara: 0 

Trećina Obrenovca još je pod vodom, pa postoji opasnost da odatle krenu infekcije i zaraze.







Posle poplave

Njeno ispumpavanje trenutno nije moguće, a voda trenutno nema gde ni da otekne. Zadržava se na mestu na kojem se nalazi, jer je gradska kanalizacija i dalje zagušena, a nivo reka Save i Kolubare je još uvek toliko visok da one ne mogu da prime dodatnu vodu.

_*Pogledajte iste delove Obrenovca slikane dok je voda kuljala ulicama i fotografisane 29. maja: *_ 



*1. Podmornice* 







17. i 29. maj: Stanari su sa terasa zgrade u Ulici Aleksandra - Ace Simovića dozivali pomoć, a sada su u svojim domovima.

*Poziv opštinama u Srbiji* 
Predsednik opštine Obrenovac Miroslav Čučković pozvao je druge gradove i opštine u Srbiji da pomognu u iznošenju kabastog smeća i tako omoguće građanima koji imaju gde da se vrate da to i učine. Pored odnošenja kabastog smeća postoji i problem s glavnim kolektorom kanalizacije, koji je bujica uništil 

*2. Rafting* 







18. i 28 maj: Bilo je metar vode na benzinskoj pumpi. Hrabri spasioci su baš na tom mestu pobedili jak bujični talas.

- Ta mesta predstavljaju potencijalna žarišta za infekciju i širenje zaraze - upozorila je juče ministarka poljoprivrede Snežana Bogosavljević Bošković. Ona je rekla i da krizni štab Obrenovca preduzima određene mere i traže se pumpe za uklanjanje suvišne vode.

*3. Veslanje* 







17. i 29. maj: Ulica Kralja Petra Prvog u najcrnjim danima nije bila za šetnju ili vožnju automobilom, već za - veslanje

Drugi problem s kojim se Obrenovac suočava su velike količine smeća koje treba da bude otpremljeno, zbog čega je neophodno da komunalne službe brže rade na njegovom uklanjanju. 

*4. Pomoć, hitno!* 







17. i 29. maj: Vozila Hitne pomoći ispred Osnovne škole „Jefimija“ bila su dopola zagnjurena. Sada se voda povukla sa platoa ispred škole.

*5. Olupine* 







18. i 29. maj: Voda je kroz prozore preplavila prizemlja kuća. Jedan smrskani automobil u bujici je polomio dvorišnu ogradu. Stanari sada prolaze, nose vodu iz prodavnice.

*6. Apokalipsa* 







16. i 29.maj: Polomljene klupe, smrskane stolice... To je sada inventar škole „Jovan Jovanović Zmaj“.



*7. Potop*







17. i 29. maj: Voda se povukla iz parkića, ali su sprave u vrlo sumnjivom stanju

*6. Veslanje* 







17. i 29. maj - Do ove zgrade se, kao i do ostalih u Obrenovcu, za vreme poplava moglo stići samo čamcem. Stanari su se sada vratili, na terasama se ponovo suši veš, a komšije se trude da poprave sve što se popraviti može.




*7. Kanal* 







17. i 29. maj - Lokali u Obrenovcu skoro su potpuno uništeni. Sačuvane su samo stvari sa visokih polica, kažu vlasnici. Na ulicama se vide ostaci polu raspadnute robe.

*8. Reka usred grada*








17. i 29. maj - Nabujala reka dopirala je čak do retrovizora kola. Srećom, automobile u ovoj ulici nije ponela, a ni mnogo oštetila


*9. Bujica* 







17. i 29. maj - U vodenom vrtlogu automobili su nestajali u sekundama. Na sreću, skoro svi su bili prazni.


*10. Odsečeni od sveta* 







17. i 29. maj Most više ničemu nije služio. Voda je prvo prekrila noseće stubove, a onda je izbila i na kolovoz. Preko tog mosta sada se vraćaju evakuisani stanovnici.

*11. Ko bi rekao da je ulica ispod*









17. i 29. maj Na mestu gde se čuo samo zloslutni huk vode, sada sedi jedan zabrinut čovek sa dve flaše kupljene vode. Terase zgrada i dalje su puste.


*12. Čamci i mehanizacija jedini prevoz* 







17. i 29. maj Čamci i teška mehanizacija bili su jedini saobraćaj u poplavljenom Obrenovcu. Sada se ponovo voze motori, a oni koji šetaju stavljaju maske ili majice na lice da se zaštite od nepirjatnih mirisa.


----------



## blik

*Опиру се мобилизацији за чишћење града
*


> http://www.politika.rs/vesti/najnovije-vesti/Opiru-se-mobilizaciji-za-ciscenje-grada.sr.html
> 
> ДОБОЈ– Иако је на територији града Добоја извршена мобилизација 70 припадника цивилне заштите-јединице опште намене, који ће радити на чишћењу стамбених простора, пословних објеката и улица, посао иде веома споро.
> 
> Градоначелник и шеф Штаба за ванредне ситуације Обрен Петровић истиче да је одзив био слаб, чиме се шаље лоша слика о самом граду.
> 
> „Људи које мобилишемо виде да се већина оних из града, који треба да највише чисте, налазе у селима, због чега негодују и пружају отпор. Стога ћемо покушати да највише мобилишемо људе из града”, рекао је Петровић.
> 
> По наредби градског Штаба за ванредне ситуације, извршена је и мобилизација моторних возила потребних за чишћење након великих поплава у Добоју, али недостаје још помоћи у људству.
> 
> Према одлуци Штаба, на мобилизацију су позвани сви радно способни мушкарци од 18 до 60 година и жене од 18 до 55 година.


----------



## blik

*Мариза обилази поплављена подручја*
Због посете Србији и БиХ померила турнеју: Мариза (Фото З. Анастасијевић)



> http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/kultura-i-zabava/Mariza-obilazi-poplavljena-podrucja.sr.html
> Славна португалска певачица Мариза обићи ће у уторак и среду поплавама угрожена подручја у Србији и Босни и Херцеговини. Чувена фадо дива ће тако бити прва светска музичка звезда која ће се „из прве руке” упознати са последицама катастрофе која је задесила нашу земљу, али и део региона, као и људе које је поплава оставила, практично, без ичега.
> 
> Због хуманитарне акције коју организују „Егзит фондација” и „Балканополис центар”, Мариза је чак померила и своју турнеју.
> 
> Португалска певачица ће, заједно са нашим музичарем Слободаном Тркуљом и представницима „Егзит фондације”, обићи Брчко, Бијељину и прихватне центре у Београду и састаће се са премијером Србије Александром Вучићем, председником Републике Српске Милорадом Додиком и градоначелником Београда Синишом Малим.
> 
> Светски призната фадо певачица ће, такође, бити специјална гошћа у песми коју Слободан Тркуља са „Балканополис центром”, снима у циљу помоћи угроженима од поплава.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## mrskoje

blik said:


> *Опиру се мобилизацији за чишћење града
> *


А има и младе добојске господе која вријеме проводи испијаћи кафе у Дервенти и неким другим мјестима док им други чисте град.
А питао бих Обрена гдје је његов син, угледни бизнисмен који има ресторан у згради некадашњег Дома војске а данас зграде градоначелника.


----------



## direktor

VELIKA FOTO REPORTAŽA Sušenje Obrenovca

















































































http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Reportaza/470198/VELIKA-FOTO-REPORTAZA-Susenje-Obrenovca


----------



## mrskoje

Ако је неко пропустио а занима га, једна од "Ћирилица" на тему поплаве у Србији:





Јел ја слабо видим или је Веља овдје био пјан?


----------



## gagapg

Šta ćete, život se nastavlja. Svako radi na sanaciji sopstvene imovine;
izbacuje se otpad, čiste se ulice, uklonjeni leševi životinja. 

Život se polako vraća u normalu, i sve je manje medijske prašine oko
poplavljenih područja. 

Ipak, svako svoju muku muči, nema se novca, nije lako, ali danas
par mjeseci sve će se zaboraviti.


----------



## Vrachar

Sa FB profila Marize, velikog prijatelja srpskog naroda:



> Estou de visita à Bósnia e Sérvia para dar o meu contributo onde for necessário. Não podemos trazer de volta os lares destruídos, mas podemos alimentar a esperança de um futuro melhor.
> --
> I came to Bosnia and Serbia to help as much as I can. We cannot bring back destroyed homes, but we can help to build a brighter future
> 
> #serbiafloods #bosniafloods


----------



## Fort Lauderdale

Ko je ovo?Ona portugalska pjevacica sto je trebala doci?


----------



## tataratira

Jambo spasava poplavljene


----------



## drezdinski

Јајаје коко џамбо, јајаје ♫♪♫


----------



## SerbiaLove

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagapg

Komentar sa FB! 



> Vucic izjavio da ce ceo proces procena stete od poplava pored domacih
> pratiti i kontrolisati i strani "organi" iz EU, MMF-a, EBRD!!??
> 
> Pa od tih istih ces posle da se zaduzujes bem te glupavog i "transparentnog"!!!!!


----------



## Егзекутор

tataratira said:


> Jambo spasava poplavljene


Наш херој.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

egzekutore, ovo je posao za tebe ^^


----------



## blik

*Тимови Комисије за процјену штете проузроковане поплавом почели са радом 
*
Banja Luka, 04.06.2014.
http://banjaluka.rs.ba/front/article/9578/



> Cвих 18 тимова Комисије за процјену штете проузроковане поплавом, јутрос, у 10.00 часова, изашли су на терен и почели са радом. Предсједник Комисије, Ненад Рачић потврдио је да су сви чланови Комисије прошли потребну обуку и изразио увјерење да ће у задатом року од 15 дана, у сарадњи са грађанима, извршити све постављене задатке.
> 
> Он каже да су тимови подијељени у 15 рејона, а пописиваће домаћинства, привредне субјекте, те штету на инфраструктури и у пољопривреди. Радно вријеме Комисије на терену биће од 10.00 до 18.00 часова, а тамо гдје не буде присутних, Комисија ће оставити обавијест када ће поново доћи и извршити попис.
> 
> Све потребне информације о раду Комисије, грађани могу добити путем телефона број: 051/220-280.


----------



## blik

*Prvo vjenčanje u Doboju nakon poplave*

04.06.2014.
http://www.nezavisne.com/zivot-stil/zivot/Prvo-vjencanje-u-Doboju-nakon-poplave-247898.html



> DOBOJ - Ermin i Nadina Makarević su se trebali vjenčati 26. maja ali ih je poplava u Doboju u tome spriječila.
> 
> Svoju ljubav krunisali su danas sklapanjem braka u Matičnom uredu Administrativne službe grada Doboj.
> 
> Veselja, kažu, neće biti; samo ručak za porodicu i kumove.


----------



## Singidunum

*Indija uputila pomoć Srbiji u vrednosti od 100.000 dolara*
Tanjug | 04. 06. 2014. - 19:38h | Komentara: 0

Vlade Indije uputila je pomoć Srbiji u vrednosti od 100.000 dolara u znak solidarnosti zbog ljudskih žrtava i materijalne štete koje su prouzrokovale poplave, saopštio je predsednik Indije Pranab Mukherdži.

Predsednik Pranab Mukherdži je u ime Vlade i naroda Indije, uputio i saučešće predsedniku Srbije Tomislavu Nikoliću i narodu Srbije, saopštila je ambasada Indije u Beogradu.


"Duboko sam ožalošćen vešću o ljudskim žrtvama i materijalnoj šteti koje su prouzrokovale poplave nesagledivih razmera u nekim delovima Srbije. Znam da su još uvek u toku akcije pružanja pomoći ugroženima i uveren sam da će Vlada i narod Srbije prebroditi ovu tragediju sa hrabrošću i ponosom", rekao je predsednik Indije.


Predsednik Pranab Mukherdži je istakao da indijski narod pruža podršku narodu Srbije u ovim teškim trenucima kao i da je Vlada Indije spremna da pruži pomoć u obnovi i razvoju po zahtevu Vlade Srbije.


----------



## Singidunum

*Deca iz Brazila prikupila humanitarnu pomoć za Srbiju *

P.Gunjić | 04. 06. 2014. - 20:36h | Komentara: 0 

Deca osnovne škole Tic Tac Toe, u Sao Karlosu (Sao Paolo, Brazil), prikupila su pomoć za stradale u poplavama u Srbiji, zajedno sa nastavnicima škole i roditeljima.







Nastavnica Tijana Isailović (gore levo) sa učenicima

Prikupljeni novac su uplatili na račun za stradale u poplavama preko Pej Pala. 



Mali Brazilci, koji imaju između šest i 10 godina, za poplave su čuli preko medija, a na akciju ih je dodatno motivisala činjenica da sa njima u školi kao nastavnica engleskog jezika radi Tijana Isailović iz Beograda. 

„Roditelji i deca vide nastavnike kao deo porodice, jer deca provode ceo dan u školi i vide školu kao drugi dom. A i Brazilci su veoma saosećajni i uvek spremni da pomognu“, objašnjava direktor, Felipe Bonilja. 

On ističe kako je ova škola drugačija zato što okuplja nastavnike iz celog sveta, i svoje učenike upoznaje s drugim kulturama, kako bi shvatili da smo svi jednaki, bez obzira na male razlike. 

Škola često učestvuje u humanitarnim akcijama, uz pomoć dece i roditelja.


----------



## vladygark

Kod nas su poceli danas da uklanjaju dzakove sa peskom, oko desetak bagera na keju, trajace nekoliko dana. Kazu da sve ide na deponiju, mada...


----------



## Singidunum

*Vučić: Gde je direktor TENT-a, pozdravite ga*
Tanjug | 09. 06. 2014. | Foto: D. Milenković | Komentara: 56

Premijer Aleksandar Vučić, tokom današnje posete Obrenovcu, upitao je, dok je obilazio poplavljenu opštinu, gde je direktor TENT-a.










U razgovoru sa građanima predočeno mu je da je Sindikat TENT-a obavestio zaposlene da će imati 10 dana plaćenog odsustva dok se ne saniraju štete.

Na to je Vučić upitao gde je direktor TENT-a dok on obilazi Obrenovac, a građani su rekli da je u Beogradu.

- *Šta će u Beogradu? Je l' on nije znao da danas dolazi predsednik vlade u Obrenovac - upitao je Vučić*, kritički konstatujući da "nije znao" i upitao da li čita novine, gleda televiziju, i sigurno ga niko nije obavestio.

*"Recite mu da sam ga pozdravio", poručio je premijer.*

Direktor TENT-a je Čedomir Ponoćko.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Почело је... 



> Milion evra više za brojila u Obrenovcu
> Konzorcijum proizvođača brojila predvođen kompanijom Enel tvrdi da je Elektrodistribucija Beograd, EDB, dodelila konzorcijumu povezanom sa Vojinom Lazarevićem posao nabavke skoro 40,000 brojila za sanaciju Obrenovca po ceni za milion evra višoj od realne, tržišne cene.


Balkan insight


----------



## Singidunum

Ovo je udar na drzavu! Kako ih nije sramota da pisu takve stvari u ovom trenutku.


----------



## Telep

Стварно људи, зашто мрзите Србију!?

Не треба сада критиковати, док влада на челу са господином Вучићем улаже надљудске напоре да обнови земљу. 

Баш бих волео да видим колико су господа из тзв. Балкан Инсајта поставили џакова или направили бројила? Лако је писати из удобне собе.


----------



## mrskoje

Биће и од тебе "министар без портфеља".:lol:


----------



## Singidunum

*Grčke kompanije pomogle ugrožene sa oko 21 milion dinara*
Tanjug | 10. 06. 2014. - 16:49h | Komentara: 1

Beograd - Članovi Helenskog poslovnog udruženje u Srbiji do sada su pomogli ugrožene od poplava u Srbiji sa 20,955 miliona dinara, saopštila je danas ambasada Grčke.

Fondacija Stavros Niarhos najavila je nedavno odluku da se priključi pružanju pomoći poplavljenim područjima u Srbiji i Bosni i Hercegovini i njen upravni odbor je odobrio donaciju u iznosu od 300.000 evra.

Grčke kompanije koje posluju u Srbiji, kako je navedeno, od prvog trenutka su se uključile u pružanje pomoći ugroženima u nedavnim poplavama u Srbiji.
Kompanije koje su učestvovale u pružanje pomoći su: "Alpha Bank", "AXA Insurance", "EKO Serbia", "Eurobank", "Excelsior Hotel", "Grand Casino", "Intracom Telecom", "Mellon Serbia", "Piraeus Bank", "Titan cementara Kosjerić" i Vojvođanska banka.

Pružanje pomoći neće prestati, jer mnogi članovi Helenskog poslovnog udruženja planiraju da pošalju dodatnu pomoć u narednom periodu.

Fondacija Stavros Niarhos direktno učestvuje u pružanju značajne pomoći stanovnicima područja pogođenih poplavama i na taj način podržava akcije humanitarne pomoći evropskih i svetskih organizacija koje se sprovode u ovom regionu.

Ambasada Grčke je u kontaktu sa tom fondacijom u cilju pronalaženja odgovarajućeg načina raspodele humanitarne pomoći u Srbiji.

Grčka humanitarna organizacija "Lekari srca" 9. juna je dopremila humanitarnu pomoć pogođenima u poplavama u Obrenovcu, dok je za danas predviđeno dopremanje humanitarne pomoći u Krupnju.

Dopremljena pomoći obuhvata namirnice, vodu, odeću, sredstva za ličnu higijenu i drugo.


----------



## Boza KG




----------



## drezdinski

Singidunum said:


>


Примећује ли неко да 2 најмоћнија човека у држави, премијер и министар одбране на терен излазе обучени као за недељни бувљак?


----------



## direktor

To oni da izgledaju lezerno


----------



## direktor

Поплава избацила балистичку ракету у двориште

Само у Русији поплаве могу да вам у двориште донесу огромну интерконтиненталну балистичку ракету, преноси „Раша тудеј“. Барем тако кажу неки руски блогери након што је огромни метални објекат испливао у селу Малугрењево.


Обилне падавине су последњих дана покренуле велике поплаве на истоку Алтајске покрајине, које су у мирно село донеле металну грдосију и оставиле становнике у чуђењу.










http://www.rts.rs/page/magazine/ci/...ва+избацила+балистичку+ракету+у+двориште.html


----------



## drezdinski

А јел било нешто у ракети?


----------



## gagapg

Meni ovo liči na "buster", mada ne bih da tvrdim napamet.


----------



## direktor

TUGA U Krupnju kuće još prepune blata

Slobodan Pajić | 11. 06. 2014. - 16:52h | Foto: S. P. | Komentara: 10
Skoro mesec dana posle poplave u Rađevini, u Krupnju mnogi koji su ostali bez domova još ne znaju kako da nastave dalje.

Kažu da veruju obećanjima premijera Aleksandra Vučića i predsednika Tomislava Nikolića, ali da su očekivali da će im neko od stručnjaka reći šta je moguće učiniti sa oštećenim kućama. 

Branka Đurđević iz naselja Žarkovača, čiju je pomoćnu zgradu odneo nabujali Zmajevac, objašnjava da je i kuća u kojoj je ostala da živi sa suprugom Draganom prilično oštećena i nebezbedna. 

- Na temelju i zidovima vidljive su pukotine, ali ne možemo ništa da preduzimamo jer još niko nije dolazio da pogleda i da nam kaže šta da činimo. Ostali smo u kući na sopstveni rizik. Dolazili su pred našu kuću i Nikolić i Vučić, obećali su pomoć i mi im verujemo, ali smo svesni da je pomoć potrebna u mnogim gradovima Srbije - priča Branka. 

Opština nudi besplatne placeve 
Opštinska uprava je potvrdila da će svima koji su ostali bez kuća ponuditi besplatne placeve i da su i dalje najpotrebnije mašine i radna snaga za raščišćavanje. Gradsko jezgro je očišćeno 90 odsto, ali je ostalo dosta mulja i prašine pa su potrebne cisterne za pranje ulica i otpušavanje kanalizacije.

Vodu i struju imaju, hranu dobijaju od Crvenog krsta, ali svi očekuju da neko dođe i počne da raščišćava ono što je ostalo. Pojavile su se zmije i pacovi, u mnogim kućama nije očišćen mulj, a sve je manje i volontera. 

- Čiste korito reke od nanosa i u Krupnju je već znatno bolje, ali ovde smo malo u zapećku. U kuću nisam ušla skoro mesec dana. Nisam uspela ništa da spasem, a zemlja se survala i odvalila ceo zid. Kuća je puna zemlje, a sve stvari su zatrpane. Ni tanjir nisam sačuvala. Podneli smo i zahtev za plac, koji je opština obećala - kaže Milenija Pajić. 

I njen prvi komšija Dragan Cvetinović ne može u kuću od blata nanetog klizištem. 

- Nisam mogao da verujem da ovo može da se desi. Više od 20 dana voda teče kroz kuću, a zemlja i dalje nadire. Ostalo je nešto vrednih stvari, pa uveče zaključavam da bar nešto sačuvam - kaže Dragan.









http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Srbija/472517/TUGA-U-Krupnju-kuce-jos-prepune-blata


----------



## drezdinski

Крупањ, као и остала мања места погођена катастрофом могу слободно да се опросте од живота. И пре овога били су шкартирани од стране државе.


----------



## direktor

Ma niko nespominje vise nista osim obrenovca i njega ce jos par dana i cao


----------



## Dejan_SLO

Juče smo imali odličan humanitarni koncert sa stvarno dobrim izvođačima za Srbijo, BIH i Hrvatsku link: http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/dobrodelni-koncerti/174280068


----------



## direktor

Kad gradonačelnik da gol...uradi ovo (FOTO)
Autor: J.P./Foto:A.Dimitrijević 12.06.2014. - 12:34 Komentara (0)
I goooool.....Ceo svet je ovih dana u znaku fudbala, a juče su ga zaigrali i gradonačelnik Siniša Mali, Deki Stanković, Rambo Petković i ekipa iz “Montevidea”. Gradonačelnik je postigao gol i proslavio “zvezdom”.


















Sa tribina se uglavnom čulo “Tirke, mi te volimo”, a sa klupe tima Gradske uprave su u šali dobacivali “Pa da, uvek su svi protiv nas”.

Gradonačelnik Siniša Mali, kao kapiten, postigao je treći gol, napravio zvezdu na terenu, ali su filmadžije ipak pobedile sa 4:3. Ekipama grada i "Montevidea" pomagali su naši proslavljeni fudbaleri Dejan Stanković, Marko Pantelić, Bata Mirković i Dejan Petković Rambo.

http://www.24sata.rs/vesti/beograd/vest/kad-gradonacelnik-da-gol-uradi-ovo-foto/139614.phtml


----------



## smederevo991

Pa jebote dal je moguce da onolika pomoc sakupljena ne stize uopste onima kojima je potrebna ? Imam kosmar da sad kad dodjem u Srbiju za leto naletim u prodaji na neku robu koju smo mi prikupljali. Mislim da bih odrobijao trgovca.

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=06&dd=12&nav_category=12&nav_id=860122


----------



## direktor

To je organizacja na srb nacin


----------



## delija90

Био ми другар геодета данас у Крупњу. Послати су из Београда да изврше снимање терена. Каже прорадило гомила малих клизишта, одрона итд и да је за санацију свега тога потребно баш доста новца.

Нема од тога ништа. Направиће људима куће у некој ближој околини и то је то.


----------



## Singidunum

Nije obecala milijardu nego 10 miliona evra.


----------



## filip__pg

Davno je utvrdjeno da nece biti milijarda.

Edit: Singi je brzi


----------



## gagapg

Pa ja sam cuo da su obecali milijardu, sto je i meni bilo cudno.


----------



## Arnorian

Ceo fond za elementarne nepogode je bio milijardu evra, ali je prošle godine skresan na 500 miliona.


----------



## Singidunum

gagapg said:


> Pa ja sam cuo da su obecali milijardu, sto je i meni bilo cudno.


http://www.rtcg.me/vijesti/region/52312/srbija-ne-dobija-milijardu-vec-10-miliona.html


----------



## maroje85

gagapg said:


> Pa eu je obecala milijardu. Do duse, obecala.


Obecanje ludom radovanje.


----------



## drezdinski

И Ђомла је обећао сома Евра. Ево, само што нису... А од Кинеза 10.000 милијарди.


----------



## Arnorian

Ovde u Palanci Goša FŠV je isplatila svojim radnicima koji su poplavljeni po 1200 evra (iako plate nisu primili godinu dana), a i Goša FOM planira da pomogne, ne zna se još sa koliko.


----------



## Singidunum

*Obrenovac - mesec dana posle* - B92


----------



## Singidunum

*Новакова фондација 1.500.000 долара за поплаве*

Фондација Новак Ђоковић прикупља помоћ за отклањање последица од поплава. До сада је прикупљено 1.500.000 долара, који су намењени пре све за обнову вртића и школа у Србији. Фондација ће упутити новац и у БиХ и Хрватску, које су, такође, угрожене у поплавама.

Новак Ђоковић Фондација је, захваљујући великом одзиву хуманих људи широм света, као и личној донацији оснивача Фондације, до сада прикупила 1.500.000 долара намењених обнови пре свега предшколских објеката у Србији.

Први такав објекат биће предшколска установа "Галеб" у Петровцу на Млави, за чију је санацију и опремање потребно 136.000 долара, које је у потпуности обезбедила Фондација. Тим поводом су данас представници Новак Ђоковић Фондације, Општине Петровац на Млави и предшколске установе "Галеб" потписали уговор о донацији.

"С обзиром на то да је поплављени предшколски објекат једини у Петровцу на Млави, одлучили смо да први део прикупљених донација усмеримо баш у његово реновирање, санацију и опремање. Вртић је површине 1.350 м2 и њега је до поплава, свакодневно похађало 350 деце. Максимална вредност радова процењена је на 136.000 долара и укључује грађевинске радове и куповину опреме која је уништена. Радови ће почети у наредних неколико дана, а очекује се да ће објекат комплетно бити реновиран и опремљен до краја августа. Наш тим свакодневно је у комуницији са локалним самоуправама и обилази девастиране предшколске објекте у Србији. Фондација ће обавештавати јавност о свим наредним објектима које ћемо помоћи донацијама и које ћемо обновити. Урадићемо све што је у нашој моћи да се деца што пре врате се у своје вртиће", изјавила је Горана Џуџа Јаковљевић, пројект менџер Новак Ђоковић Фондације.

Она је напоменула и да би желела да похвали управу вртића "Галеб" и родитеље, јер су контактирали и обавестили Фондацију о проблему који их је задесио, али и да изрази захвалност што је општина подржала и показала жељу да помогну санацију овог предшколског објекта.

Захвалност за хумани гест Фондације, изразио је приликом потписивања уговора, Радиша Драгојевић, председник Општине Петровац на Млави.

"Веома смо срећни што сарађујемо са Фондацијом која носи име легендарног спортисте. Надамо се да је ово почетак сарадње, и веома се радујемо наредним корацима", истако је Драгојевић.

"Желим да се у име деце и колектива ПУ "Галеб" захвалимо тиму Новак Ђоковић Фондације, који ће нам помоћи да санирамо штету и омогућити да малишани наставе са похађањем вртића", рекла је Татјана Глигоровски, директорка ПУ "Галеб".

У договору са Министарством просвете Владе Републике Србије, Фондација ће се фокусирати на санацију, пре свега, девастираних предшколских објеката, али и школа у градовима који су претрпели штету у поплавама. Поред Петровца на Млави, реализована је и посета Свилајнцу и у току су договори са локалним властима о потребама санација вртића у овом граду.

Фондација ће наредних дана упутити грантове за помоћ Босни и Херцеговини и Хрватској у сарадњи са УНИЦЕФом, а детаљи и намена грантова ће бити накнадно саопштени.


----------



## blik

*У Добоју након поплава свега двадесет посто запослених 
*
23.06.2014 | Срна
http://www.glassrpske.com/drustvo/v...a-svega-dvadeset-posto-zaposlenih/156413.html


> Добој - Прије поплава у Добоју је било педесет посто незапосленог становништва, док након ове природне катастрофе тај град има само двадесет посто запослених. Један од оних који су преко ноћи остали без посла је и виши медицински техничар Небојша Ковачевић, који је радио у једној од добојских приватних ординација.
> 
> Та је ординација у поплавама уништена у потпуности, а штета се мјери на неколико стотина хиљада КМ, с обзиром на вриједне инструменте и апарате у лабораторији.
> 
> Ковачевић је за новинарску екипу Агенције ФЕНА која је посјетила овај град мјесец дана након поплава истакнуо да сад живи искључиво од уштеђевине, те да није сигуран каквом се запослењу човјек може надати уколико ускоро град и пословни простори не буду обновљени.
> 
> Мисли још окупира чишћењем подрума у својој згради која је била поплављена водом вишом од три метра. Срећом, његов је стан на вишем спрату те је остао неоштећен.
> 
> - Добој је град који је прије поплава живио од услужних дјелатности, с обзиром на то да нема индустрије. Задњу годину-двије то је био град кафића, а данас их је тек неколико отворено - истиче он.
> 
> Присјећа се да је цијели град био потопљен након што је плимни вал ријеке Босне стигао у град, након чега су једино радили апотека и једна трговина, до којих вода није успјела доћи јер су у градској чаршији смјештеној на издигнутом дијелу града.
> 
> - И прије поплава је било "густо", али човјек се ипак нечему надао, а сад тешко. Ово је до сада у Добоју највећа поплава, никада Босна није поплавила више од једног и по метра. Добој је сада уништен више него за све године рата - каже Ковачевић.


----------



## direktor

Inace sutra clanstvo sns ide po komandi da pomogne u ciscenju obrenovca bg odbori dobili kvote koliko se ljudi mora dovesti


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

^^ znaci danas ce da se useru od poziranja ispred kamera. mamu li im klosarsku


----------



## blik

*Volonteri iz Zenice i Sarajeva pomažu u čišćenju Šamca
*
24.06.2014.
_
Oko 70 volontera iz Zenice i Sarajeva počelo je danas u Šamcu akciju čišćenja objekata i javnih površina, koja je organizovana radi pomoći stanovnišvu u prevazilaženju posljedica katastrofalne poplave.
_
http://www.6yka.com/novost/58730/volonteri-iz-zenice-i-sarajeva-pomazu-u-ciscenju-samca


> Volonteri su opremljeni uniformama i neophodnim alatom za čišćenje i imaju kompletnu logističnu podršku.
> 
> Rukovodilac Civilne zaštite Šamac Boro Bogdanović rekao je da će težište aktivnosti volontera danas biti na pomaganju starim i bolesnim licima da očiste svoje domove.
> 
> On je apelovao na stanovnike Šamca da otpad ne iznose na ulice i trotoare, već da traže angažovanje traktora i kamiona koji će otpad odvesti na predviđenu deponiju.


----------



## Дisiдent

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> ^^ znaci danas ce da se useru od poziranja ispred kamera. mamu li im klosarsku


Нек позирају, само нека ураде нешто корисно, а не да ботују по цео дан.


----------



## Boza KG

Возио сам тетку назад у Обреновац, ево пар слика како сад изгледа. Нисам прошао главном улицом кажу да је тамо баш гадно...




























Стадион


----------



## Boza KG

Купинац однео шеталиште и бициклистичку стазу, иначе има бициклиста више него раније...




































Овде су станови и у подруму, баш весело hno:



























Угаљ за електрану


----------



## gagapg

Je li iko kome je auto bio poplavljen uspo da ga popravi?
Nešto malo automobila vdim na fotkama.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

cuo sam da skoda cacak prodaje nove skode (potopljene) za neke smesne cene, tipa 3000 evra. Mog kolege drugar kupio dve.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

bio je jedan 500L iz obrenovca, 2014 god za 5200 evra


----------



## Singidunum

*Kako danas izgleda život u Obrenovcu *

Tanjug | 09. 07. 2014. - 13:13h | Foto: O. Bunić | Komentara: 0 

Na području Obrenovca situacija je danas, skoro dva meseca posle poplavnog talasa, i dalje teška ali se polako normalizuje, a građanima u obnovi domova pomažu i volonteri.







Završen je monitoring glavnog toplovda koji će biti priključen na sistem daljinskog grejanja 1. avgusta dok se u Ulici Braće Jugović, u naselju Dudovi još uvek radi na dezinfekciji terena tako da građani nemaju vodu za piće. 

Predsednik opštine Miroslav Čučković rekao je Tanjugu da i sada, 55 dana od poplava u Obrenovcu, problem sa vodom za piće u Ulici Braće Jugović još nije rešen, podsetivši da je tamo na raspolaganju samo tehnička voda i voda za piće iz cisterni. 



Čučković je naveo i da je građanima za pružanje pomoći u skidanju maltera sa zidova poplavljenih kuća na raspolaganju i pedesetak volontera. 

On je rekao i da je danas završena i provera glavnog toplovoda u Obrenovcu, u sklopu prirpema za zimu, koji će biti prilličen na centralni sistem 1. avgusta. 

Na sajtu opštine Obrenovac danas je objavljen poziv građanima, kojima je potrebna pomoć volontera u obijanju maltera sa zidova kuća da se jave na broj telefona 87 21 879 od 7:30 do 15:30. 

Na pomoć volontera mogu računati građani koji ispunjavaju uslove o dodeli pomoći, koji su takođe objavljeni na opštinskom sajtu. 

Gradski zavod za javno zdravlje dao je 7. jula mišljenje da se voda u Obrenovcu može koristi za piće, osim u Ulici Braće Jugović. 

U tom naselju u toku je treći krug dezinfekcije od strane Zavoda za biocide, a voda nije za piće kako da ne bi došlo do mešanja vode sa česme i hemikalija kojima se obavlja čišćenje naselja. 

U Obrenovcu ponedeljka ponovo radi i Državna apotekarska ustanova Beograd, dok će, u subotu 12. jula ponovo biti organizovan stočni vašar. 

Na područje te opštine ima struje i kanalizacija radi, lokalni Dom zdravlja i pijaca su otvoreni kao i sve veći broj kafići, prodavnici i trafike ali je situacija teška u naseljima te opštine gde je voda pričinila najveće štete.


----------



## Дisiдent

Јбт можда сам отишао предалеко, али ме не би чудило да су оне приче о лешевима који плутају Обреновцем уствари пуштене од стране СНС-а, како би 50 погинулих изгледало мало.


----------



## mrskoje

Већ сада се такорекућ све заборавило, до слиједећих поплава, онда опет прича како је било изненада и како се ништа превентивно није могло учинити.


----------



## Moravo mutna vodo

Meni je dedina kuća na selu poplavila, 90% stvari na prvom spratu je uništeno plus neke mašine u šupi, ova komisija je popisala svu štetu i od tada zatišje, nešto mislim da će i ovo proći i da niko od poplavljenih neće dobiti ni paru, pričaju ovi iz opštine čeka se neki novi zakon!? Ajde meni ovo i nije hitno jer tu kuću moja porodica koristi samo povremeno preko vikenda i slično, ali šta će ovi kojima su kuće u kojima žive uništene...


----------



## gagapg

Kako sad odjednom 50 ljudi?


----------



## Telep

> *Благојевић: Од донатора 250 милиона евра*
> 
> Србија може да очекује 250 милиона евра бесповратне међународне помоћи за обнову од поплава, оценио је директор Канцеларије за помоћ и обнову поплављених подручја Марко Благојевић.
> 
> Благојевић је на седници Председништва Сталне конференције градова и општина (СКГО) рекао да је задовољан припремним састанком за донаторску коференцију, али да је износ који се може на тај начин добити ипак знатно мањи од процењeне штете.
> 
> *"Сигурно ћемо моћи да добијемо већу подршку од оне коју смо планирали", рекао је Благојевић, указујући да међународне донације треба пажљиво користити јер ће бити знатно мање од вредности штете од поплаве.*
> 
> "То је знатно мање од штете која је процењна на укупно 1,7 милијарди, од чега је око пола директна штета, а пола губици који су настали или ће настати као последица поплава", рекао је директор Канцеларије за обнову.
> 
> Благојевић је истакао да ће *највећи део помоћи доћи из Европске уније*.
> 
> Навео је да су га на припремном састанку *позитивно изненадили Швајцарка и Немачка*, који су најавили помоћ већу од очекиване.
> 
> Он је рекао да је Нацрт Закона о обнови завршен и да ће ускоро пред Владу, а потом у Скупштину.
> 
> Благојевић је рекао да се поједине општине "врло опуштено односе" према захтеву да доставе поодатке о штети и навео да је до сада податке доставило 20, а 20 општина није.
> 
> "Јуче смо поново општинама поднели захтеве да нам све те податке доставе до понедељка. Ко достави податке, ући ће у обрачун јер више немамо времена за чекање", рекао је он.
> 
> Благојевић је указао да без података о категоризацији штете није могуће утврдити колика ће помоћ бити исплаћена.
> 
> Благојевић је навео да је ситуација чиста с кућама које су се срушиле или ће бити срушене – има их 400, а истакао да ће обнављање више од половине бити плаћено међународним донацијама.
> 
> *Изградња осталих кућа ће бити плаћена од 29 милиона евра донација које су стигле на рачун Владе Србије, а коштаће пет до шест милиона евра.
> 
> Остатак од 25 милиона евра донација биће за надокнаду штете домаћинствима од поплава, којих, према непотпуним проценама, има око 17.000.*
> 
> Према речима Благојевића, свако домаћинство које је претрпело материјалну штету добиће материјалну помоћ или као надокнаду за оно што је већ потрошило, или за оно што ће тек уложити у реновирање. Тај новац ће бити дељен на основу категоризације штете, односно на основу величине објекта.
> 
> Министарка државне управе и локалне самоуправе Кори Удовички истакла је да улагање у превентиву од природних катастрофа "спада у високи приоритет".
> 
> Оценила је да приликом поплава није скоро ништа урађено на примени стретегије из 2011. године, која је "јако добра".
> 
> Удовички је похвалила међусобну сарадњу локалних заједница, и њихову сарадњу с Министарством за државну управу и локалну самоуправу.
> 
> Председник СКГО Зоран Перишић рекао је да је та органзација приликом поплава "показала да може да одговори захтевима у ванредној ситуацији у којој је била цела Србија", мада "постоје пропусти и проблеми, али сигуран сам да се могу превазићи", рекао је градоначелник Ниша.
> 
> Перишћ је истакао да ће данашњи састанак допринети да се на најбољин начин искористе капацитети СКГО и да се утврде правци деловања, да не би дошло до преплитања надлежности или нејасноћа у функционисању локалних самуправа у случају ванредних ситуација.


http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/ci/s...Благојевић:+Од+донатора+250+милиона+евра.html


----------



## kambodza

Treba iskontrolisati svaki dinar iz tih fondova na terenu gde ide, inace ce donacije vrlo brzo nestati pre nego stignu do ugrozenih


----------



## Дisiдent

Размишљам, ова новчана помоћ од 250.000 дин је можда могла да се другачије уреди. Нпр да се један део да у боновима за куповину намештаја из Симпа, један део на кућне апарате који се производе у Србији итд. да што више новца остане у Србији.


----------



## Supaplex

Nikolić: Više od 1,7 milijardi evra

Brisel -- Predsednik Tomislav Nikolić izjavio je posle donatorske konferencije da je Srbiji i BiH na raspolaganju oko 1,7 milijardi evra sredstava po različitim osnovama.










“To je novac na koji mogu da računaju obe zemlje po različitim osnovama. Nešto su direktne donacije država, nešto su povoljni krediti, nešto su krediti koje do sada nismo iskoristili pa će biti preusmereni. U sve ovo nije uračunat Fond solidarnosti EU za koji tek treba da konkurišemo”, rekao je Nikolić za B92 nakon konferencije.

Nikolić je naveo da je ponosan što je Srbija predložilia održavanje donatorske konferncije i da se ovim pokazalo koliko je saradnja između Srbije i BiH dobra. 

“Svi donatori su dobro obavešteni o razmerama katastrofe koja nas je pogodila i videli su da nismo preuveličali štetu koja je nastala”, rekao je Nikolić. 

Kada se uzmu donacije, kao i povoljni krediti koji su nam stavljeni na raspolaganje, Nikolić je ocenio da je ponuđena pomoć dosta veća od očekivane. 

“Sada je najvažnije da i Vlada Srbije odredi proverene ljude koji će voditi računa kako će se ova pomoć trošiti. Za šest meseci imaćemo novu donatorsku konferenciju na kojoj će se proveriti kako je novac potrošen”, rekao je Nikolić. 

Nikolić je nakon donatorske konfernecije poručio da građani iz ugorženih područja nemaju razloga za zabrinutost i da će im domovi biti obnovljeni, ne do zime, već do jeseni. 

“Ovo šta smo danas dobili će znatno relaksirati pozijicu vlade i pomoći će da uđemo u radove i obnovu. Za dva do tri meseca niko neće imati razloga da protestuje i da brine. Nećemo se s ovim igrati, niti šaliti. Od ovoga ne zavisi samo gde će građani dočekati zimu, već i da li ćemo mi izgubiti obraz”, poručio je Nikolić.

“Novac najpre za energetiku i poljoprivredu“
Direktor Kancelarije za obnovu posle poplava Marko Blagojević rekao je da je donatorska konferencija protekla bolje nego što se očekivalo i da će prikupljni novac pre svega biti iskorišćen za rekonstrukciju energetskoj šitema i oporavak poljoprivrede. 

"Atmosfera je bila izuzetno pozitivna i pojavilo se mnogo manjih donatora koje nismo očekivali", rekao je Blagojević Tanjugu. 

Mnogi donatori su dali samo ukupnu cifru za obe zemlje, a sem toga veoma veliki broj donacija koje su na ovoj konferenciji licitirani već je ranije upućen u vidu bilateralne pomoći, rekao je Blagojević i dodao da su neke zemlje rekle da će tek odlučiti o bilateralnoj pomoći. 

On je ukazao da predstoji ozbiljan posao da se sve donacije saberu, što neće biti moguće završiti još neko vreme. 

Upitan na koji način će se prikupljeni novac trošiti, odgovorio je da će biti prvenstveno usmeren na rekonstrukciju oštećenog energetskog sistema i sektora poljoprivrede, koji su pretrpeli najveće štete tokom poplava. 

"Biće naravno i pomoći malim i srednjim preduzećima, a neke zemlje su preuzele na sebe da projekte tipa ključ u ruke", rekao je Blagojević. 

On je najavio da će naredna donatorska konferencija koja će se održati za šest meseci biti prilika da se podvuče crta i vidi kako se prikupljeni novac troši. 

"Tad ćemo videti šta smo uradili, a šta tek treba da bude uradjeno", rekao je Blagojević i upozorio da je ogromna većina donatora insistirala da način trošenja novca bude potpuno transparentan.

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=07&dd=16&nav_category=12&nav_id=877592


----------



## Telep

Просто не верујем да су скупили преко 900 милиона евра за Србију...

Са фондовима и ранијим донацијама, покрива добар део штете, а покреће неке гране привреде. 

Мора да има неки зајеб.


----------



## Boza KG

^^
Рекоше на тв-у да је један део повољан кредит, али не могу да нађем на нету нигде...


----------



## Supaplex

DRUŠTVO | SREDA 16.07.2014 | 18:35 -> 20:14
Ko će koliko dati Srbiji i BiH
IZVOR: B92
Brisel -- Za otklanjanje posledica poplava u Srbiji, na donatorskoj konferenciji u Briselu prikupljeno je *995 miliona evra*, a za BiH 809 miliona.


Foto: mfa.gov.rs
Foto: mfa.gov.rs
Predstavnici 23 međunarodne organizacije i 60 zemalja obećali su da će dostaviti ovu sumu. Jedna trećina sredstava su donacije, a ostalo su povoljni zajmovi.

Cifra od 1,7 milijardi evra pomoći za Srbiju i Bosnu i Hercegovinu, koja je danas pomenuta na donatorskoj konferenciji je impozantna, ali je treba uzeti sa rezervom, kaže ministarka za evropske integracije Jadranka Joksimović.

"Još uvek ne znamo koliko je novca namenjeno Srbiji, a koliko BiH", upozorila je Joksimovićeva i objasnila da samo manji deo pomenute sume predstavlja svež novac. 

"Moramo da razdvojimo direktne donacije od kredita i da vidimo uslove pod kojiima ćemo te kredite dobiti", rekla je ona. 

Izveštači iz Brisela sa donatorske konferencije za pomoć Srbiji i BiH javljaju preko društvenih mreža o do sada prikupljenim sredstvima. 

Prenosimo koliko je koja zemlja i organizacija navela da će dati novca za pomoć područijima stradalim u majskim poplavama. 

Štefan File: Evropska komisija daje 195 miliona evra, od toga 72 miliona već dato. 123 miliona za dalju rekonstrukciju, 95 miliona za BIH, 90 miliona Srbiji, 10 miliona za saradnju. 

Slovačka: 260.000 evra do sada, daje još 400.000 (na pola između BiH i Srbije). 

Kanada: 800.000 dolara do sada, 400.000 do sada za Save the Children 

Mađarska: još 1 milion evra za BiH i Srbiju. 

Svajčarska: za poplave 11.8 miliona evra. 

Hrvatska: važna regionalna perspektiva, paradoksalno katastrofa nas je povezala, daće 1.350.000 evra za poplave uglavno u BiH. 

Češka: 400.000 evro za energetiku (oko milion kad se sabere vlada i NVO) 

Grčka: već dali 100.000 evra za BiH, 200.000 Srbiji. Stavros Niakos Fondation je dala takođe novac kroz Crveni krst i Mozaik. Neće više davati. 

Rumunija: do sada 200.000 euro, daće još 100.000 dolara. 

Turska: do sada 3 miliona dolara za BiH, 200.000 dolara za Srbiju. Jos 2 miliona dolara za BiH i 1.300.000 za Srbiju. 

Bugarska: do sada dali nekoliko stotina hiljada, daće jos 50.000 evra za Srbiju, isto toliko za BiH. 

Alžir: već dali 500.000 za Srbiju i toliko za BiH. 

Austrija: do sada dala više od 4 miliona evra za obe zemlje za 2014 godinu. 

Azerbejdžan: do sada 1 milion dolara za obe zemlje, odlučuju da li će da uslise dodatne zahteve od BiH i Srbije. 

Danska: daće 7 miliona evra za sledecu godinu. 

Kina: nije navedena cifra 

Indonezija: 100.000 za BiH i isto toliko za Srbiju. 

Italija: 2 miliona evra za obe zemlje. 

Japan: do sada 300.000, daće po 5 miliona evra svakoj zemlji bazirano na planu za rekonstrukciju i zahtevima prema Japanu. 

Maroko: 200.000 doalra da podele dve zemlje, otvoreni za još. 

Norveška: Ukupno oko 9 miliona evra za obe zemlje. 

Albanija: 200.000 evro, po pola svakoj zemlji kroz grantove. 

Poljska: 270.000 evro kroz poljske organizacije koje rade sa lokalnom partnerima (samo Obrenovac u Srbiji). 

Rusija: do sada donirao NIS, ruska crkva dali preko milion, 30.5 miliona će da daju (ili su dali nije jasno) 

Švedska: samo za poplave po 2 milona evra za obe zemlje 

SAD: 16,5 miliona dolara 

Velika Britanija: 2 miliona fontu, dogovoriće se sa vladama za šta 

CEB: 100.000 za BiH za deminiranje kao grant, ostali milioni su krediti 

EBRD: 58 miliona za BIH, 300 miliona za Srbiju (nije jasno da li su krediti ili fondovi za poplave) 

Makedonija: dali do sada po 100.000 evra, za BiH, Srbiju i Hrvatsku, dali više od 100 hiljada vera za određene organizacije 

Kosovo: nude ljudske resurse i ostalu pomoć. 

Kako je na kraju donatorske konferencije rekla komesarka za vanredne situacije Kristalina Georgieva, sredstva je obećalo više od 80 zemalja i međunarodnih organizacija. 

Premijerka Slovenije Alenka Bratušek izjavila je ranije da će od obezbeđenih sredstava jedan trećina biti donacije, a ostalo povoljni zajmovi, prenela je agencija STA. 

Predsedavajući Predsedništva Bosne i Hercegovine Bakir Izetbegović zadovoljan je rezultatima donatorske konferencije u Briselu. 

"Zadovoljan sam, Srbija je dobila nešto ispod milijardu evra, BiH nešto više od 800 miliona evra, to su solidne sume", rekao je Izetbegović Tanjugu i dodao da se s tim sredstvima može uraditi "ozbiljan posao". 

On je ukazao da su ta sredstva većinom krediti, ali "sa takvim uslovima da je to skoro na nivou granta" (bespovratna pomoć). 

Predsednik Tomislav Nikolić je u u Briselu preneo da, po proceni koju je Vlada Srbije sačinila u saradnji sa EU i UN, šteta od poplava je milijardu i po evra. 

Predsednik je posle donatorske konferencije izjavio da je Srbiji i BiH na raspolaganju oko 1,7 milijardi evra sredstava po različitim osnovama.

http://www.b92.net/info/vesti/index.php?yyyy=2014&mm=07&dd=16&nav_category=12&nav_id=877572


----------



## Singidunum

Objavljivali su razlicite informacije, prvo je bilo 10x manje i pritom vise za BiH i onda se odjednom popelo na 995 miliona :nuts: Verovatno su to krediti.

Pise i izjava Izetbegovica " On je ukazao da su ta sredstva većinom krediti, ali "sa takvim uslovima da je to skoro na nivou granta" (bespovratna pomoć). "


----------



## Telep

> *Evropska komisija 195.000.000 evra
> (Za Bosnu 85 miliona, za Srbiju 80 miliona, 30 miliona za regionalne projekte)
> * Slovenija 4,6 miliona evra ( po pola)
> * Slovačka 660.000 evra
> * Kanada 900.000 dolara
> * Mađarska 1.000.000 evra
> * Švajcarska - 11.800.000 evra
> * Hrvatska - 1.350.000 evra
> * Češka - 840.000 evra
> * Grčka 300.000 evra
> * Rumunija 100.000 dolara
> * Turska - 3.350.000 evra (2.000.000 za BiH)
> * Bugarska - 100.000 evra
> * Portugal - 250.000 evra
> * Alžir 1.000.000 dolara
> * Jermenija 100.000 evra
> * Austrija 8.000.000 evra
> * Azerbejdžan 1.000.000 dolara
> * Danska 7.000.000 evra
> * Kina - obećanje da će pomoći
> * Indonezija 200.000 dolara
> * Italija 2.000.000 evra
> * Indija 200.000 dolara
> * Japan 10.000.000 evra
> * Crna Gora 550.000 evra
> * Norveška 9.500.000 evra
> * Albanja 200.000 evra
> * Poljska 270.000 evra
> * Katar 10.000.000 katarskih rijala
> * Rusija 35.000.000 evra
> * Švedska 4.000.000 evra
> * USA 7.500.000 dolara
> * Velika Britanija 2.200.000
> * Makedonija 200.000 evra
> * Kosovo - ponudili pomoć
> * Letonija - pomoć u ljudstvu
> * Meksiko - pomoc preko svetskog programa za hranu
> 
> Napomena: Svi ministri zemalja koje su pomogle Srbiju i BiH računale su u pomoc i novac koji su vec dali


А где је ту братска Германија? 

Иначе, свака помоћ је добродошла, али не могу а да не приметим Румунију. Која се, колико се сећам, занимљиво понашала и током поплава.


----------



## drezdinski

Већ се цакле очи и трљају руке... Да ми је знати колико % тих пара ће стварно завршити у поплављеним подручјима.


----------



## clashbgd

80-90 posto je kredit...


----------



## ww87

^^



> Nepovratno 115,8 miliona za Srbiju i 138,5 miliona za BiH, ostalo krediti


http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...5-Srbiji-9952-miliona-Bosni-8092-miliona-evra


----------



## Дisiдent

ww87 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovn...5-Srbiji-9952-miliona-Bosni-8092-miliona-evra


Хвала, али ипак не хвала.


----------



## Telep

> *Devenport:Srbiji od EU 80 miliona bespovratno
> *
> BEOGRAD - Šef delegacije EU u Srbiji Majkl Devenport izjavio je danas da će Srbija od Evropske unije dobiti 80 miliona evra bespovratne pomoći iz IPA fondova.
> "Iz IPA fondova predviđeno je 30 miliona evra za ovu godinu i još 50 miliona evra dodatnih sredstava. Uspeli smo na donatorskoj konferenciji (u Briselu) da dođe do veće cifre i to je velika poruka solidarnosti", rekao je Devenport za RTS.
> 
> Šef delegacije EU je naglasio da su već spremni da se počne sa radom i već je potpisan prvi ugovor.
> 
> "Radimo u tri oblasti, a to su obnova i rekonstrukcija infrastruktrure na nivou opština,zatim poljoprivreda i obnova i rekonstrukcija kuća", objasnio je Devenport.
> 
> Srbija, kako kaže, odmah može da računa na 30 miliona evra, a dostupan će joj biti i Fond solidarnosti kao da je članica EU, a na koju sumu će moći da računa zavisi od procene štete.
> 
> Devenport je rekao da trošenje novca mora biti transparentno i da će se raditi kontrola.
> 
> Osim bespovratne pomoći *Srbija je, kako kaže, dobila i povoljne kredite kao što je ponuda od Japana sa kamatom 0,01 posto kamate, na 40 godina.*
> 
> "Mislim da je japanska ponuda odličan primer uspešne donatorske konferencije. Neke zemlje EU dodatno su ponudile grantove Holandija, Velika Britanija, zatim Švajcarska, kao i Evropska investiciona banka", rekao je Devenport i naglasio da njihova realizacija zavisi od institucija u Srbiji.


http://rtv.rs/sr_lat/politika/devenport-srbiji-od-eu-80-miliona-bespovratno_503805.html


----------



## kambodza

Velike su to pare, stvarno moze mnogo toga da se uradi, pa i da se unapredi, ali tu ce neki da se ugrade, tesko ce to ici. Mada ako su vecina krediti, nije to onda "pomoc", kredit je nacin zarade a ne pomoci. Ko ne mora bezi od kredita ko djavo od krsta, nismo valjda toliko zaslepljeni da kredite nazivamo pomoc


----------



## direktor

Kao poslije monsunskih kisa u aziji


----------



## vlada_Ilina_h2o

Taxi.driver.KG said:


>


U jbt! :uh:


----------



## dedonja

Leptejebo


----------



## drezdinski

Ауто као да је од картона...

Све се плаћа. Деценије дивље градње и мањка урбаног планирања довеле су до овога. Није спорно, чак и да је све холандски сређено био би хаос, али ни близу у оволикој мери. Каналиације нема, а и тамо где је има до су неке сламке под лошим нагибом, реке без бране, улице без дренаже, путеви лоше укопани...


----------



## Kot Behemot

Још су често на фекалну канализацију везали атмосферску, па кад дође до поплаве одмах плива дрек по улицама. 

Да, ово је последица неулагања, непланирања, неодржавања, непажње, непоштовања прописа, непостојања функционалне извршне власти, небриге, необразовања... 

С друге стране, та места ће надам се бити клица незадовољства која ће да израсте и преокрене ћурак.


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Singidunum

Selo Podvrška u opštini Kladovo



























http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Srbija/495822/Ovo-selo-je-u-poplavama-proslo-JOS-GORE-od-Tekije


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

najvece mudo koje doslo u Kladovo je neki ministarcic, od premijera ili predsednika ni traga ni glasa, i normalno, jer Kladovo nije blizu Beogradu kao Obrenovac pa ih samim tim to i ne pogadja bas mnogo.
*Daleko od ociju (Beograda) - daleko od srca*


----------



## direktor

Pa pece se rakija , a premjer ,ima preca posla od tamop nekog kladova na u kojem je vlast vjerovatno opozicija


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

ne samo premijer, gde je sada PINK i RTS i B92...da izvestavaju direktno, zabole ih k*rac, daleko je to od Beograda i samim tim su i ti zivoti manje vredni, a i porusene kuce nisu toliko bitne.
Pogledajte kolicinu izvestavanja, uporedite Obrenovac i Kladovo, razlika je 100 prema 1.
Ili istovremenu poplavu u Paracinu...tek onako, usput, da upotpunimo prazninu u vestima...


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

http://www.kurir-info.rs/vesti/srbi...veta-selo-boljetin-poplavljeno-clanak-1555251


----------



## direktor

ON JE SNIMIO BUJICU KROZ TEKIJU Dva puta sam mogao da poginem VIDEO

Isidora Kranjčević	| 17. 09. 2014. - 16:43h izmena vesti 18:46h | Komentara: 37
Među komentarima na snimak zastrašujuće bujice u Tekiji kraj Kladova, objavljenom na sajtu "Blica", jedan je izazvao strepnju: "Da li je onaj što je ovo snimio preživeo?"

Jeste. Spletom srećnih okolnosti. A mogao je dvadesetosmogodišnji Saša Mladenović dva puta da strada. Danas će otići kod supruge i dvogodišnjeg sinčića koji su posle stravične bujice evakuisani brodom u Kladovo. Čeka da mehanizacija raščisti malo put.

Pročitajte još:
NEVEROVATAN SNIMAK Bujica mulja zastrašujućom brzinom nosila kola i drveće kao čačkalice!
- Krenuo sam tog jutra, pošto su mi supruga i sin evakuisani, ka centru sela da izvidim situaciju, više onako iz radoznalosti. Kada sam hteo da se vratim, kod crkve, na nekih 200 metara od moje kuće, zaustavio me je haos. Nešto je puklo i krenuli su voda i blato, visine skoro do struka. Nisam imao kud. Bujicu nisam mogao da pređem. Bio sam u trouglu zaglavljen i izvadio sam telefon - počinje svoju priču Mladenović.

Voda je išla neverovatnom brzinom. Na snimku objavljenom na sajtu vidi se kojom silinom nosi automobil, a odnela je posle još sedam-osam vozila.

- Bujica je toliko bila jaka da je nosila i stene veličine automobila. Prodirala je
U Tekiji nema vode, struje, hleba ni pelena
Ulice se raščišćavaju, mašine su stigle, međutim, kubici blata, drveća, kamenja ispunili su kuće i dvorišta.
- Problem je što nije poslata nijedna pumpa za vodu, nijedan agregat za struju. Ljudi su ostali bez ičega, a nemaš gde ni da kupiš. Sreća pa je prodavnica bila dobro snabdevena. Stigli su nam voda i konzerve. Hleba gotovo da nema. Ima i male dece, a ljudi nemaju pelene. Moj brat ima troje dece i nema pelene za najmlađe od godinu i po. Komšijama se sve pokvarilo u zamrzivačima. Stigli su kamioni, vidim da je došla i cisterna sa vodom, ali kada uveče padne mrak, ne vidiš prst pred okom - kaže Mladenović.

polako i u dvorište u kojem sam ja stajao. Prestao sam da snimam i gledao sam kako da izađem odatle. Odjednom, iz kuće iznad mene, koja se vidi i na snimku, bujica je bukvalno kao na toboganu, iznela čoveka iz garaže. Bio sam užasnut onim što sam video, a nisam mogao ništa da uradim. Voda je prodrla na bočni ulaz i čoveka, koji je bio u garaži u tom trenutku, bukvalno iznela kroz vrata od garaže i počela da nosi niz put. Puka sreća da je malo niz tu ulicu kojom se kretala bujica bio komšija u svom dvorištu, primetio ovo i bukvalno “u letu”, dok je bujica nosila nesrećnog čoveka, uhvatio ga za ruku i izvukao i tako mu život spasao. A on je jedini osim mene bio u ulici - još pod utiskom svega što mu se dešavalo priča hrabri mladić.

Tada je shvatio da bi trebalo da pokuša da se spase iz dvorišta u kojem je bio zarobljen, a nalazio se na samo 200 metara od svoje kuće.

- Dok tako stojim, žena me zove, zabrinuta. Ona govori da dođem, ja odgovaram - ne mogu. Bujica ispred mene visine jedan metar i vidim na sredini stenu. Shvatio sam da moram nekako da doskočim do stene i - uspeo sam. Da sam promašio, ne bismo vi i ja sada pričali - dodaje ovaj neustrašivi stanovnik Tekije i dodaje - preskočio sam tako bujicu i uspeo da se dokopam kuće. Snimak sam napravio oko 11 sati ujutru, a kući sam došao oko četiri popodne. 

Sa snimka
Kaže da se nije plašio u tom trenutku, ali da zaista može taj dan da slavi kao drugi rođendan, shvatio je sutradan kada se vratio na mesto odakle je snimio bujicu.

- Kada sam prišao dvorištu odakle sam snimao, video sam stablo pola metra u prečniku i dužine deset metara kako je probilo ogradu i ušlo u kuću. Baš na mestu gde sam stajao i snimao. Da nisam pobegao, da sam ostao... Pitanje je šta bi bilo - završava Mladenović.

http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/49...ICU-KROZ-TEKIJU-Dva-puta-sam-mogao-da-poginem


----------



## Дisiдent

Где је ово?


----------



## drezdinski

Спремте се спремте, идемо поплаве јесења епизода~



> *Воде расту, поправка насипа касни*
> 
> Почетак санације најоштећенијих места се одлаже јер се чека новац од донатора. – „Србијаводе” ће добити помоћ из буџета да би ушле у радове
> Ојачавање насипа на Сави неопходно пре нових киша (Фото З. Анастасијевић)
> 
> Трка са временом да бисмо пре краја јесење сезоне високих вода закрпили насипе најоштећеније у мајској поплави – још није ни почела. Почетак септембра је био незванични рок за расписивање тендера на којем би се бирали извођачи радова за најхитније санације. Да су радови до данас почели, имали бисмо добру шансу да запушимо пробоје на бедемима до краја октобра, како је предвиђено летошњом уредбом Владе Србије. Чак би и то било помало касно, јер водостаји најчешће нарасту и раније, у шта се можемо уверити и ових дана. Али, тендери још нису расписани.
> 
> Документација неопходна за тендере је припремљена, тврде у три јавна водопривредна предузећа. Чека се новац, око 250 милиона динара, и то од донатора. Али, државе које су спремне да нам помогну имају своје процедуре за одобрење пројеката, које још нису окончане.
> 
> – Донаторске државе њихови закони обавезују да прегледају и одобре конкретне пројекте да би нам могле пребацити новац. Документацију смо им доставили и радимо са њима најбрже што можемо како бисмо створили услове за расписивање тендера – каже Марко Благојевић, директор Канцеларије за помоћ и обнову поплављених подручја.
> 
> Суочена са опасношћу да бедеми неће бити поправљени на време, Влада Србије је недавно донела уредбу којом је предвидела да се из буџета, након његовог ребаланса за десетак дана, узме нешто новца за санацију. Али, само за поправку насипа под контролом „Србијавода”, потврђује директор тог предузећа Горан Пузовић. Он још не зна колика ће му сума после ребаланса бити стављена на располагање, али сада може да, како каже, тендере распише „данас-сутра”.
> 
> – Тај потез владе је био нужан да бисмо могли почети да радимо. Верујем да ће у међувремену стићи и новац донатора. По скраћеној процедури, предвиђеној Законом о обнови поплављених подручја, тендере можемо завршити и извођача извести на терен за десетак, петнаест дана. У том случају, ипак ћемо успети да санирамо највећа оштећења до краја октобра. Радићемо 24 часа дневно – уверава Пузовић.
> 
> Да ли ће заиста успети да заврше тај посао на време, зависиће ипак и од тога колико ће бити кише и да ли ће водостаји расти, јер не могу се радови обављати у набујалом кориту. Неке поправке су „Србијаводе” предузеле и одмах након поплава, али су захвате током целог лета успоравали управо тешки пљускови, какви нас још прогоне. На територији коју од река брани то предузеће, најкритичнији су насипи код Ваљева, Крупња, Шапца, Лучана, Чачка, Горњег Милановца, Параћина и Смедеревске Паланке.
> 
> „Воде Војводине” нису добиле помоћ од Владе Србије, али су њихови насипи мање оштећени од оних које одржавају„ Србијаводе”. На подручју покрајине, најгоре је прошао бедем код Сремске Митровице. Без обзира на пробоје, митровачки насип није у опасности да процури када водостај опет нарасте, тврде у „Водама Војводине”.
> 
> – Ни ако би се водостај подигао до нивоа из маја ове године, брањени простор иза насипа не би био угрожен. А такав водостај се јавља једном у 105 година – наводе у том предузећу.
> 
> У бедемима о којима брину „Београдводе”, највећа је рупа у оном код Забрешких ливада у Обреновцу.
> 
> – У односу на садашњи водостај, било би потребно да ниво Саве порасте за још 2,5 метара да би вода опет продрла кроз насип. Толики водостај се у просеку дешава једном годишње, мада не сваке године. И тада је то увек у току пролећа, када поплавни талас носи растопљени снег са европских планинских венаца – кажу у „Београдводама”.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> За комплетну санацију – три милијарде динара
> 
> Ако током јесени некако и завршимо поправке које би требало обавити до краја октобра, државу тек чека много посла. Јер, ово је само први круг санације, у којем је предвиђено да се запуше највеће рупе. До јуна идуће године би, према летошњој уредби, требало да се оконча потпуна санација, која ће коштати много више – око три милијарде динара.
> Владимир Вукасовић
> објављено: 19.09.2014.
> 
> 
> http://www.politika.rs/rubrike/Drustvo/Vode-rastu-popravka-nasipa-kasni.sr.html


----------



## Moravo mutna vodo

Kaže Nikolić mrtav ladan u onom poplavljenom selu nije moglo ništa da se uradi da se ovo spreči (da i ne pričam da ne ume da sastavi jednu normalnu rečenicu bez čitanja napisanog teksta), naravno da je moglo, ali je problem što vaša vlast kao i sve prethodne nije ništa radila na obezbeđivanju klizišta i sprečavanju nelegalne gradnje i svi čekaju neku katastrofu da se pokrenu...


----------



## drezdinski

> *RHMZ: Upozorenje na obilne padavine *
> 
> http://novosti.rs/vesti/naslovna/reportaze/aktuelno.293.html:511121-RHMZ-Upozorenje-na-obilne-padavine


После ће наравно бити оно наше чувено~ куку леле шта нас снађе.


----------



## Дisiдent

Dok sam išao selom, slučajno sam video dečaka koji ponosno pomaže da se njegov dom raščisti. Morao sam da ga fotografišem, da ovam mali Boljetinac bude primar svim meštanima sela, ali i svim građanima Srbije – kaže Danijel Dokić, autor fotografije. 










http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/496688/Fotografija-koja-je-rasplakala-Srbiju


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

...

Zapitajte se... 
Kako to da su najzesce posledice od poplava na prostoru EX Yuge proletos i nekidan, imale lokacije u zoni bitnih Elektroenergetskih objekata ?! ?! ?!

Obrenovac = TE Nikola Tesla
Krupanj = HE Zvornik
Doboj+Maglaj = TE Tuzla
-----
Kladovo/Negotin = HE Djerdap 1,2
Slovenija+Hrvatska = NE Krško

Kako bas uvek ove godine da se u zoni nekog bitnog elektorenergetskog objekta dese 1000-godisnje poplave i katastorfe...

HAARP 1/1

Koji na neki hibridni nacin koristi snagu ovih postrojenja ocigledno...


...


----------



## Telep

Нема никакве везе са чињеницом да су енергетска постројења поред водотокова...


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

Telep said:


> Нема никакве везе са чињеницом да су енергетска постројења поред водотокова...


Ja tvrdim da itekako je u vezi!
I uopste ne shvatas o cemu govorim!
Ja smatram da se na neki hibridni nacin koristi snaga tih postrojenja za potrebe HAARP-a tj upravljanja vremenskim prilikama!

Nadalje, govorimo o mestima u njihovoj zoni !!!

*Dakle govorimo o tome da su ENORMNE PADAVINE zabelezene u zoni tih objekata !!! U tome je stvar !*

Kako to da se bas oblaci pozicioniraju o zoni tih objekata ?! ?! ?!
To je pitanje svih pitanja !!!

Ocigledno nije slucajnost, jer su SVI SLUCAJEVI katastrofalnih bujica i plavljenja tj enormnih padavina se desili u zoni ovih objekata!

Dakle ne shvatas o cemu pricam vec skreces pricu na drugu stranu...

*Kako to da se 1000-godisnji oblaci parkiraju bas u zoni HE Zvornik, TE Nikola Tesla, TE Tuzla, NE Krško, HE Djerdap ?! ?! ?! * 

Ocigeldno se neko igra sa energijom i vremenskim prilikama...
Ne bih da ti pricam sad o vezi elektricne energije i atmosferskih prilika...
Tesla je jos stvarao gromove, tako da verujem da ti nije tesko provaliti poveznicu...

A sve je sa poplavama u Srbiji i pocelo upravo oko objekta koji po njemu ime nosi - TE Nikola Tesla Obrenovac...
Ocigledno ne slucajno...(pitati Amere...)


....


----------



## Telep

Ulicni_Hodac said:


> Dakle ne shvatas o cemu pricam vec skreces pricu na drugu stranu...
> 
> *Kako to da se 1000-godisnji oblaci parkiraju bas u zoni HE Zvornik, TE Nikola Tesla, TE Tuzla, NE Krško, HE Djerdap ?! ?! ?! *
> ....


Ја колико сам разумео ситуацију, "хиљадугодишњи" облаци се уопште нису паркирали у тој зони. Или искључиво у тој зони. 

Извини, али ово је заиста једна од најблесавијих ствари које сам прочитао у последње време.


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

Telep said:


> Ја колико сам разумео ситуацију, "хиљадугодишњи" облаци се уопште нису паркирали у тој зони. Или искључиво у тој зони.
> 
> Извини, али ово је заиста једна од најблесавијих ствари које сам прочитао у последње време.


Stvar uopste nije blesava, samo ti ne shvatas o cemu pricam.

Dakle za pocetak prvo malo proguglaj kako funkcionise HAARP, potom prouci kako funkcionisu atmosferske prilike i kako uopste dolazi do oblaka, kise i sl.
Znaci kako to inace u prirodi funkcionise. 

E onda uzmi u obzir da te mehanizme prirode znaju i ovi koji zele da upravljaju vremenom tj oni koji se igraju sa HAARP-om, a koji sem zemljotresa isto tako moze izazivati i padavine s jedne ili suše sa druge strane.

Oni takodje znaju da na fluide i uopste vodu na Zemlji znacajno utice i Mesec (poznat ti je slucaj plime i oseke i sl)


I?
Kad su nam se desile poplave u Maju? 
PA UPRAVO NA PUN MESEC I TO TADA JE BIO TZV "BLOODY MOON"!
Upravo oko datuma kad je Obrenovac tonuo...

Dakle ja tvrdim da oni kombinuju sva ova znanja o mehanizmima prirode i onda njihove efekte cine jacima pomocu HAARP-a! 
A da bi mogli se time igrati potrebna im je energija! I odakle je pokupiti nego upravo uslovno govoreci "hakiranjem" tj na neki hibridni nacin koristeci potencijale pomenutih energetskih objekata!

I to se upravo desilo u Maju a i cele ove godine vidimo se desava...
I ne slucajno bas ove godine...



A ako ti sve ovo nije dovoljno - Seti se i zemljotresa i cunamiju u Japanu 2011. !
Gde nam se to ono desilo? 
PA UPRAVO U ZONI NE FUKUSHIMA !!! 

A koja je verovatno zbog preopterecenja za svrhe ovog harp eksperimentisanja na kraju kao sto znamo i ekslopdirala...
Jer ipak je koristena veca energija i za jaci zemljotres koji je pokrenuo cunami...

Uostalom negde letos smo imali eksploziju i u TE Obilic na Kosovu...
Sto nije slucajno jer se smatra da su Ameri nesto od haarp instalacija upravo postavili na Kosovu koje je prakticno pod njihovom kontrolom, tako da mogu sejati razne antene gde pozele...
A sumnja se da su na planinskom podrucju i trodelnici CG-Albanija-Kosovo nesto od toga i postavili jer tamo su i planine a i nepristupšacnost za javnost i sl. A i mogu svojom vojskom direktno obezbediti instalacije jer dole imaju i bazu Bondstil.




...


----------



## drezdinski

Сумњив си ти мени ходач... много ти о том Харпу знаш :sly:


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

Meni su sumnjivi oni koji poriču Harp i njegov uticaj na vreme, tj mogucnost manipulisanja istim... :yes:


...


----------



## Arnorian

Šta će ti HAARP kada je jasno da je ovakvo vreme posledica globalne promene klime. Vlažna i hladna leta su odavno prognozirana. U kasno leto ranije je bilo normalno da mlazni vetrovi budu severno od nas i izlože nas uticaju toplog i suvog vazduha iz Sahare. Celog ovog leta mlazni vetrovi su južno od nas i izlažu nas nesmetanom prodoru vlažnog i hladnijeg vazduha sa Atlantika. Uzrok njihovog pomeranja je zagrejavanje polarnih oblasti, a kada se vazduh greje on se širi, i onda potiskuje vazduh iznad severne Evrope ka jugu.

Parkiranje oblaka se desilo u maju, kada su se mlazni vetrovi izbočili ka jugu, a onda se izbočina odcepila i ostala kao vrtlog iznad nas, onemogućujući kiši da ode dalje. Ali pričati kako je to neko izazvao je glupost. Energija koja bi bila potrebna da se ti vetrovi skrenu je daleko veća od one koja je čovečanstvu dostupna.

Da zaista postoji način da se kišni oblaci parkiraju to bi se koristilo iznad Kalifornije, koja je u višegodišnjoj suši, najgoroj od kako su se belci naselili.


----------



## Дisiдent

ПА они то раде и себи мало, да не би било провидно


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

Fora i jeste u tome sto sama harp tehnologija najverovatnije deluje po sistemu "povratne sprege", dakle ukoliko harpom navlace oblake na jednom kraju zemlje, logicno je da ce na drugom izazivati sušu pa i pozare inace karakteresticne za Kaliforniju npr.

I ovde govorimo o "incidentnom" relativno kratkorocnom delovanju na klimu.
Dakle ona inace funkcionise kako funkcionise, ali ja ovde govorim da neko moze manipulisati tim silama prirode, a za svrhu neke svoje agende.

Uostalom, u sustini, sve na prvu i jeste prirodna pojava, kiša ko kiša, sneg ko sneg, ali ako neko manipulise tim silama prirode onda mozemo recimo imati kisu jacu nego inace ili sušu jacu nego inace.

Iran je recimo optuzio Ameriku da su im izazvali nevidjenu sušu pre koju godinu upravo harpom.
Potom da to nije vise tabu govori i to, a citali smo o tome dal prosle godine, da su arapski šeici si dovukli kiše iznad svojih inace pustinjskih krajeva...
Bile su cak i poplave verovao ili ne...mozes naci te naslove..

Takodje i pred proslogodisnju, ili koje bese godine, vojnu paradu u Moskvi je receno, a to je inace opste poznato, kako se zaprasivanjem odredjenim hemikalijama oblaci mogu i "rasterati" i da je to tada i ucinjeno kako bi parada bila, kao i sto jeste tada, odrzana po suvom vremenu.

Ako postoje metode da se oblaci rasteraju, zasto ne bi postojale da se isti i nateraju...
A sve je vrlo bitan elemenat kojim se moze uticati i na politiku neke zemlje...
Jer poplavama direktno unistavas ekonomiju te zemlje...

Dakle ako MMF (kao jedna od institucija robovlasnickog NWO-a) hoce da u Srbiju plasira novi robovlasnicki kredit? Sta ce uraditi? - Pa unistice ekonomiju te zemlje i uciniti je zavisnom sto vidimo i cini.
Ako Ameri hoce da slome Srbe zbog Rusije i sl, sta ce uciniti? Pa slomice je ekonomski pre svega, a pre toga i duhovno (parada i sl) 
Ako EU hoce da Srbiju ucini zavisnom od nje, sta ce uciniti? Pa slomice je takodje ekonomski kao sto vec jeste i evo i sad lomi sa zabranom izvoza u Rusiju.

Ako EU neokolonijalne sile zele od Srbije preuzeti energetski sektor (sto je poslednja brana nezavisnosti) a kroz robovlasnicku privatizaciju, sta ce uciniti? Pa unistice joj upravo energetske objekte...
I eno mi jos uvek vadimo vodu iz kolubarskih kopova...
Premda su nas ti kopovi cudom bozijim i spasili...

A kako taj ekonomski lom pospesiti? Pa zaspi zemlju, ako vec ne mozes vise bombama jer sad nije IN, pa zaspi je poplavama... Efekat unsitenja mozda i veci nego bombama...

Dakle klimatski ratovi su realnost....
Mozemo ih biti ili ne biti svesni...ali oni postoje...samo sto se vode iza senke i zvanicne javnosti...


....


----------



## drezdinski

И овде је лето било неуобичајно кишно, а ево, сад иде тајфун за тајфуном. Само се цеди. Кинезима додуше то није велики проблем јер су на кишу навикли од вајкада.

Слушао сам једно предавање на коме су метеоролози и сеизмолози изнели тезу да је поремећена клима делом и резултат земљотреса у Јапану пре 3 године. Толико је био јак да се земља померила из осе. Јако мало, али чигледно довољно да направи хаос.


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

drezdinski said:


> И овде је лето било неуобичајно кишно, а ево, сад иде тајфун за тајфуном. Само се цеди. Кинезима додуше то није велики проблем јер су на кишу навикли од вајкада.
> 
> Слушао сам једно предавање на коме су метеоролози и сеизмолози изнели тезу да је поремећена клима делом и резултат земљотреса у Јапану пре 3 године. Толико је био јак да се земља померила из осе. Јако мало, али чигледно довољно да направи хаос.



I to stoji da se moguce i osa pomerila a takodje i polovi.
Tako da uslovno govoreci mi vise ne zivimo u istovetnoj mikroklimatskoj zoni u kojoj smo ziveli pre 20-30 godina.

Ali ja svemu tome samo dodajem i ovu pricu o potencijalnom necijem delovanju na klimu a putem harpa.
Jer vidimo da je to vrlo mocno, a opet i vrlo diskretno "oruzje"...

Jer ti bez objave rata mozes unistiti neku zemlju, i dok naivni narod te zemlje se cese po glavi razmisljajuci sta se to zaboga desava i za sta ga Bog kaznjava, tamo neki baja koji upravlja harpom se kiselo cereka radeci u interesu vlade imperije koja te ustvari upravo pokorava istovremeno...

Dakle upravljanjem klimom neko zeli da preuzme i tu ulogu Boga, nebitno sad dal mi bili verujuci il ne, ali tom nekom silom koja upravlja i regulise prirodu, njene sile i sl.

Ima li mocnijih sila od sila prirode? - NEMA!
Ako ovladas tim silama na nacin da manipulises istim... to je to...gospodaris svetom...


...


----------



## Arnorian

Ulicni_Hodac said:


> Takodje i pred proslogodisnju, ili koje bese godine, vojnu paradu u Moskvi je receno, a to je inace opste poznato, kako se zaprasivanjem odredjenim hemikalijama oblaci mogu i "rasterati" i da je to tada i ucinjeno kako bi parada bila, kao i sto jeste tada, odrzana po suvom vremenu.
> 
> Ako postoje metode da se oblaci rasteraju, zasto ne bi postojale da se isti i nateraju...
> ....


Naterati oblake koji su već tu da se iskiše i naterati vlažan vazduh da pređe hiljade kilometara su dve astronomski različite stvari. Jedno se lako izaziva zasejavanjem oblaka česticama srebro-jodida koje služe kao nukleus oko koga se voda kondenzuje i zatim pada, a za drugo su potrebne energije koja nam na ovom stadijumu tehnološkog razvoja jednostavno nisu dostupne. Moraš da shvatiš da su energije koje se vrte u atmosferi ogromne. Uragan, na primer, generiše energije koliko i nekoliko hiljada atomoskih bombi svake sekunde.

Mislim da je neinformisanost oko funkcionisanja gradnih raketa deo problema što ljudi misle da je vremenom tako lako upravljati. Često se čuje glupost da je gradna raketa "oterala oblak" ili "istopila grad". To je debilno. Tu se koristi isti proces zasejavanja, jer se oblak natera da proizvede puno malih zrna grada (koja se uglavnom istope dok padaju) umesto velikih zrna koja prave štetu.


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

Arnorian said:


> Naterati oblake koji su već tu da se iskiše i naterati vlažan vazduh da pređe hiljade kilometara su dve astronomski različite stvari. Jedno se lako izaziva zasejavanjem oblaka česticama srebro-jodida koje služe kao nukleus oko koga se voda kondenzuje i zatim pada, a za drugo su potrebne energije koja nam na ovom stadijumu tehnološkog razvoja jednostavno nisu dostupne. Moraš da shvatiš da su energije koje se vrte u atmosferi ogromne. Uragan, na primer, generiše energije koliko i nekoliko hiljada atomoskih bombi svake sekunde.
> 
> Mislim da je neinformisanost oko funkcionisanja gradnih raketa deo problema što ljudi misle da je vremenom tako lako upravljati. Često se čuje glupost da je gradna raketa "oterala oblak" ili "istopila grad". To je debilno. Tu se koristi isti proces zasejavanja, jer se oblak natera da proizvede puno malih zrna grada (koja se uglavnom istope dok padaju) umesto velikih zrna koja prave štetu.



Pazi, ja tvrdim da harp tehnologija upravo radi u korelaciji sa hemtrejlsima, tj zasejavanjem oblaka razlicitim nano cesticama...

Dakle uopste nije nuzno da se oblak dovuce sa, sta ja znam, Tihog okeana ili iz neke daljine do Srbije, vec se stvori tj kreira u zoni iznad Jugoistocne Evrope i onda nije tesko pozicionirati ga i iznad same Srbije, odnosno EX Yuge.

A sta je predhodno potrebno, pa manipulisanje atmosferskim pritiscma, ciklon i anticklon, i kretanjem njihove "linije fronta"...

Potom na slican nacin kao sto se oblaci zaprasuju da bi se rasterala kisa, na slican nacin se sad zaprasuju samo sa drugom vrstom nano cestica verovatno, a kako bi se "stvorila brana", kao kad u potok ubacis ciglu i onda napravis jezerce. 
E tako i na nebu, samo sto to sad izvodis ne ciglom naravno vec zaprasivanjem oblaka.
Premda je nasoj svesti to nepoznato, ali na nebu u svakom trenutku imas citave reke i okeane... a u vidu cestica vlage u razlicitim oblicima i agregatnim stanjima.
Dakle kad podesis sve te parametre onda samo neki "okidac" u vidu nekog kreiranog elektricnog praznjenja i ti imas dugotrajnu jaku kisu il sneg il grad, u zavisnosti od parametara... Sve dok "cigla stoji" i haarp deluje...


A to sto pominjes energiju, da, pa ja upravo tvrdim da ovaj mehanizam koristi energiju elektropostrojenja, na neki hibridan nacin meni nepoznat ali verujem da koristi. Jer me lokacije ovih tzv 1000-godisnih skoro nikad vidjenih katastrofa navode na taj zakljucak...

I jos nesto, zabluda je takodje da je HAARP samo tamo negde daleko na Aljasci...
Postoji nekoliko glavnih postrojenja sirom sveta, cak i mobilnih na okeanu, a jos bitnije od toga - postoji citava mreza antena, pa cak i kod nas jedna mini antena u Zemunu na Institutu za Fiziku, pisali su i mediji o tome.
Sve je naravno pokriveno nekim zvanicnim naucnoistrazivackim svrhama, mozda i mimo svesti samih nasih ljudi...za sta jos se to moze koristiti...


I onda umesto sto ti predpostavljas neku potrebnu ogromnu silu i energiju na jednom podrucju i odjednom, ti ustvari imas citavu mrezu vise manjih faktora koji objedinjeno i sinergijski pak cine tu potrebnu silu.


Nadalje, nase predstave kao obicnih smrtnika o tehnlogijama upravljanja vremenom i sl su samo pretpostavke i cesto nam nisu ni poznate sve tehnologije i dostignuca u tim oblastima...

Kao kad su na Japan bacili atomsku...verovatno nesretni Japanci u prvim trenucima ni u snu nisu znali sta ih je snaslo... Jeste, pricalo se o tom oruzju ali nije vidjeno njegovo dejstvo LIVE...

Te tako i danas, postoji verovatno mnostvo tajne, zvanicno nepoznate tehnologije, pa tako i u smislu manipulisanja klimom i vremenom.
Tako da u tom smislu, nasa predstava o tome koliko energije i na koji nacin je potrebno da bi se manipulisalo vremenom mozda te nase predstave prosto nisu azurne....tj daleko su iza dostignuca nekih tajnih, vojnih i sl tehnologija...

....


----------



## marillion

ovaj haos u Kladovu je jadno ispraćen, nikakva svest se nije digla, nema volontera da poziraju, ministre ne želim ni da pominjem.. 

lepo sam još za vreme majskih poplava rekao da su poplave nizvodno od Beograda mediji ne bi izveštavali u toj meri

bitno da su svi kompletno otišli na piknik u Šapcu, a Zvornik, Kraljevo, Paraćin, Smederevska Palanka budu zanimljivi samo kada ima besplatan prevoz za predizborne mitinge


----------



## Arnorian

Dižem ruke.


----------



## Taxi.driver.KG

ja sam rekao, kada je havarija u ili oko BG, onda zaista jeste havarija. Vec na 50-60km u bilo kom smeru oko BG-a...ko jebe.
Bez ljutnje ali tako je.
Da ne ulazim u off, ali i onog decka sto su zgazili s onim kantrimenom, zalosno zaista, ali koliko je pregazenih ljudi po centralnoj Srbiji u kojima pobegne vozac, pa vest osvane u nekom uglu u lokalnim novinama i kraj.


----------



## Moravo mutna vodo

Danas u opštini (Gornji Milanovac) uzeo spisak ko je sve dobio pomoć i samo je troje ljudi u opštini dobilo pomoć, neverovatno je kako zavlače ljude i to ne ovi iz opštine jer su oni sve završili već se samo čeka uplata novca od Republike, siguran sam da je situacija potpuno ista u ostatku Srbije, ali svi mediji ćute. Gledam bukvalno svuda gde je nešto započeto to je od nekih donacija od raznih fondacija i privatnih lica dok od države nema ništa, gde su otišli svi ti milioni!?


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

Taxi.driver.KG said:


> ja sam rekao, kada je havarija u ili oko BG, onda zaista jeste havarija. Vec na 50-60km u bilo kom smeru oko BG-a...ko jebe.
> Bez ljutnje ali tako je.
> Da ne ulazim u off, ali i onog decka sto su zgazili s onim kantrimenom, zalosno zaista, ali koliko je pregazenih ljudi po centralnoj Srbiji u kojima pobegne vozac, pa vest osvane u nekom uglu u lokalnim novinama i kraj.



Vest o zgazenom decku na Brankovom je dobila publicitet verovatno zato sto ja idalje verujem da je neko drugi ga zgazio, neko bitan..., a da je ovaj koji je u medijima vec opzuten ustvari zrtveni jarac...
Samo zato, dakle iz razloga pokrica glavnog i stvarnog ubice, je dobilo toliki prostor u medijima...


...


----------



## Ulicni_Hodac

Moravo mutna vodo said:


> Danas u opštini (Gornji Milanovac) uzeo spisak ko je sve dobio pomoć i samo je troje ljudi u opštini dobilo pomoć, neverovatno je kako zavlače ljude i to ne ovi iz opštine jer su oni sve završili već se samo čeka uplata novca od Republike, siguran sam da je situacija potpuno ista u ostatku Srbije, ali svi mediji ćute. Gledam bukvalno svuda gde je nešto započeto to je od nekih donacija od raznih fondacija i privatnih lica dok od države nema ništa, *gde su otišli svi ti milioni!?*


U fond za narednu izbornu kampanju...tj predizbornu kupovinu glasova sirotinje i sl...
Dakle tokom mandata izgladne narod, a onda pred nove izbore mu kupe izgladneli glas...


....


----------



## Boza KG

> *ZABORAVLJENI U BLATU Za ugrožene od poplava uplaćena 22 evra
> 23. 09. 2014. *
> 
> Na namenski račun opštine Kladovo za pomoć ugroženima od poplava uplaćeno je samo 2.600 dinara.
> 
> Za tu sumu jedva da se mogu kupiti dve lopate, a kamoli pomoći ugroženom stanovništvu. Zato je u Domu omladine otvoren punkt za skupljanje humanitarne pomoći.
> 
> Radovan Arežina, predsednik opštine Kladovo, navodi da je u poplavama oštećeno 700 kuća, a više od 800 ljudi izmešteno iz svojih domova. U Tekiji je potpuno uništeno oko desetak kuća i za njihovo renoviranje će biti potrebno više od dve nedelje.
> 
> - Radimo dosta ubrzano, trudimo se da što pre završimo i saniramo sve oštećene kuće. Ljudima u Sportsko-omladinskom centru Karataš je sve obezbeđeno. Ali nećemo moći sve sami, jer je na namenskom računu uplaćeno samo 2.600 dinara - kaže Arežina.
> 
> Pomoć
> Namenski žiro-račun broj: 840-3134741-55 za uplatu novčane pomoći za otklanjanje posledica poplava.
> 
> S druge strane, u Tekiju kod Kladova stigli su dobrovoljci i vojska. Juče se radilo na raščišćavanju terena, a evakuisani meštani se polako vraćaju kućama i u već organizovanoj radnoj akciji iz njih čiste mulj i blato.
> 
> Na svakom koraku se čuje buka mašina koje su u pomoć meštanima poslali RTB „Bor“, ali i HE „Đerdap 1“ i preduzeće „Đerdap usluge“. Pomoć nije izostala ni od vojske, ali ni od velikog broja dobrovoljaca.
> 
> - Na području Tekije se nalazi 150 vojnika, ali ne smemo ni da zaboravimo čamdžije koji svakodnevno pomažu da se prevoze ljudi i hrana rekom - kaže Arežina.


http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Drustvo/497000/ZABORAVLJENI-U-BLATU-Za-ugrozene-od-poplava-uplacena-22-evra


----------

